# knitting tea party 13 june '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 13 June 14

Rainy morning this morning  not quite 2/10th gary says. Cloudy with intermitten sun  the temperature is finally up to 77°. What a quiet Sunday afternoon  heidi and lexi are off to a baby shower  bailee is with a friend of hers in north Carolina  I think gary and the boys must be inside watching the mar\iners game along with jake lexis boyfriend. Evidently she neglected to tell him when the shower was to be over. We all really like jake  a very nice young man. She has gone with him longer than any past boyfriend - and there have been a few  guess she was just kissing frogs waiting for her prince. Lol

I am having a symphony afternoon  beetovens fifth is playing right now. Yesterday is was ballet  the nutcracker and swan lake. I love the music of both but had never seen the ballet. I am not a ballet afficinado  but can appreciate the work they must put in to be able to dance like that. Then there is me with three left feet and not a bit of rhythm in my entire body.

I still have not planted anything in my planters  gary did plant some zinnias in two of them but think the seed was too old. I should go in and buy some plants before it is too late  probably is already too late. This I will buy some moss rose  they come up every year. I would try a container of lavender but think it would freeze out over the winter. Anyone else grow lavender in a container.

I am again going to start with some no bake recipes. The first recipe is fish tacos. Now taco bell advertises them from time to time but for some reason fish + taco shell just doesnt sound right. I know some people rave about them  maybe I should try one just to see. One thing in this recipes favor is that they are grilled.Grilled Fish Tacos

Grilled Fish Tacos

Ingredients:

2 C. onion, chopped 
3/4 C. cilantro, chopped 
1/4 C. olive oil 
5 Tbs. lime juice 
3 Tbs. orange juice 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tsp. oregano 
1 pound tilapia 
1 C. mayonnaise 
1 Tbs. milk 
2 avocados, peeled and sliced 
1/2 head of cabbage, sliced thin 
lime wedges 
corn tortillas 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

In a medium bowl, mix 1 cup onion, 1/4 cup cilantro, oil, 3 tbs lime juice, orange juice, garlic, and oregano

Sprinkle salt and pepper on fish

Spread half of the onion mix on bottom of an 11 X 2 inch baking dish

Place fish over onion mix

Spoon remaining onion mix on top of fish

Cover, and chill for 30 minutes

Turn fish. Cover, and chill for 30 minutes more

Meanwhile, whisk mayonnaise, milk, and 2 tbs lime juice

Apply oil to grill, and prepare barbecue on medium/high heat

Grill fish three to five minutes

Grill tortillas

For serving, chop fish. Place on platter

Place along with mayonnaise, tortillas, remaining onion, remaining cilantro, avocados, cabbage, and lime

www.recipe4living.com

This one is no bake all the way.

No Oven Peanut Butter Squares

24 servings

Ingredients:

½ cup butter or margarine
2 cups powdered sugar
1-1/2 cups graham cracker crumbs
1 cup PLANTERS Creamy Peanut Butter
3 pkg. (4 oz. each) BAKER'S Semi-Sweet Chocolate, melted

Make It:

LINE 13x9-inch pan with foil, with ends of foil extending over sides.

MELT butter in large microwaveable bowl on HIGH 45 sec. Add next 3 ingredients; mix well. Spread onto bottom of prepared pan; cover with chocolate.

CUT partially through dessert to mark 48 squares. Refrigerate 1 hour or until firm. Use foil handles to remove dessert from pan; cut into squares.

Kraft Kitchens Tips

How to Make Thicker Squares: Prepare recipe as directed, using a 9-inch square pan and reducing the chocolate to 2 pkg. Cut dessert into bars. Makes 24 servings.

Easy Microwave Melting of BAKER'S Chocolate: Microwave BAKER'S Chocolate to be used in microwaveable bowl on HIGH 30 sec.; stir. Microwave 30 sec. more; stir. Continue heating and stirring in 10-sec. increments until chocolate is completely melted

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/no-oven-peanut-butter-squares-75648.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-rbedesk-_-20140603-_-1036&cm_lm=425159C1B06B49186C2826DB9079C132&bt_he=9EBEE25A9BB5E6D657EF2AAD3857594B11ABF4354C5A460489D59EF24491FDEA

Bali Banana Date Smoothie

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 1  Size: 1 smoothie  Old Points: 3 pts  Points+: 5 pts
Calories: 195  Fat: 1 g  Carb: 39 g  Fiber: 3 g  Protein: 5 g  Sugar: 31 g
Sodium: 136 mg  Cholesterol: 6 mg

Ingredients:

1/2 ripe medium banana 
1/4 cup nonfat Greek yogurt 
1/2 cup 1% milk 
1/2 tbsp honey 
1 1/2 dates, chopped 
1/8 tsp cinnamon 
2 ice cubes

Directions:

Blend banana, yogurt, milk and honey until smooth. Add dates, cinnamon, and ice. Blend for 3 minutes more

Blueberry Kale Smoothie

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 1  Size: 1 smoothie  Old Points: 4  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt 
Calories: 312  Fat: 12 g  Carb: 51 g  Fiber: 10 g  Protein: 9 g  Sugar: 31 g
Sodium: 241 mg  Cholest: 0 mg

Ingredients:

3/4 cup organic frozen blueberries 
1 loose cup baby kale 
1 tbsp peanut butter (or any nut butter) 
3/4 cup Almond Breeze Unsweetened Vanilla Almond Milk 
1/2 frozen ripe banana 
2 pitted dates 
1/2 cup ice

Directions

Place all the ingredients into the blender and blend until smooth

Peanut Butter and Jelly Pie

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1/3 cup peanut butter 
1/2 cup confectioners' sugar 
1 tablespoon milk 
1 prepared 9-inch chocolate-flavored pie crust 
1/2 cup strawberry preserves 
2 cups frozen whipped topping, thawed (an 8-ounce container is 3-1/2 cups)

What To Do:

In a large bowl, combine cream cheese and peanut butter, mixing until well blended. Add sugar and milk; mix well.

Spoon cream cheese mixture into pie crust; chill.

Spread with preserves; top with whipped topping.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Pie/Peanut-Butter-and-Jelly-Pie-3712/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mrfooddaily20140612#I6kr2QRlGRGbyPH5.99

I realize not everyone has a grill but I like the sound of this one that thought it might be fun to do at a bbq.

Apple Pie on the Grill

SERVES 6

What You'll Need:

1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter 
4 cups peeled, thinly sliced baking apples (about 4 apples) 
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 cup packed brown sugar 
1/3 cup crushed ginger snaps 
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1 teaspoon cornstarch 
6 single-serving graham cracker tart shells

What To Do:

Preheat the grill to medium-high heat. In a large cast iron or other heavy skillet with a heat-proof handle, melt butter and saute apple until almost tender.

In a small bowl, combine both sugars, the crushed ginger snaps, cinnamon, and cornstarch; sprinkle mixture over apples. Cook 2 to 3 minutes, stirring until a thick dark sauce forms. (Depending on the juiciness of the apples, 1 to 2 teaspoons of water may need to be stirred in to thin the sauce.)

Remove mixture from heat and spoon into tart shells. Serve warm, or chill until ready to use.

Notes: When removing the skillet from the heat, use a pot holder and be careful because the handle gets mighty hot. These "pies" can be served plain or topped with whipped cream or scoops of frozen yogurt, custard, or ice cream.

Read more at http://www.mrfood.com/Pie/Apple-Pie-on-the-Grill#HFgbrl0fI7381T6I.99

Being that this is fathers day weekend maybe we should have some manly meals here. And I can hear all of you  manly meals.

Dude Food Breakfast Casserole dont you just love the name?:

Ingredients:

1 bag (32 ounce size) frozen southern style hash brown potatoes
1 pound bacon cut into pieces, fried and drained
1 pound sausage, crumbled, browned and drained
1/2 cup diced onions
1 green bell pepper diced
3/4 pound cheddar cheese (the recipe called for diced, but I used shredded cheese and it worked just fine)
12 eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
salt & pepper

Preparation:

Layer the frozen potatoes, bacon, sausage, onions, green pepper and cheese in the slow cooker in two or three layers.

Finish up with cheese on top.

Beat the eggs, milk and mustard, salt and pepper together.

Pour over the whole mixture.

Cook on low for eight to ten hours.

http://dudefoods.com/breakfast-casserole/

Smoky Country-Style BBQ Ribs in the Slow Cooker

serves 4, unless you're really hungry.

The Ingredients.

3-4 pounds ribs
1 large yellow onion, sliced in rings 
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon black pepper
1 teaspoon Kosher salt 
1 (12-ounce) bottle chili sauce (in the ketchup aisle)
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce (read labels for gluten. Lea & Perrins, made in the USA is GF)
4 chopped garlic cloves
1/2 to 1 teaspoon Tabasco Sauce
1/4 teaspoon Liquid Smoke

The Directions.

Use a 6-quart or larger slow cooker. Cut the rack of ribs in half with a large knife or poultry scissors and make sure they fit all the way in the cooker, with the lid on. Now take them out.

Place the sliced onion in your pot, then put the ribs back in. Combine the dried ingredients: brown sugar, chili powder, salt, and pepper in a small bowl. Rub this mixture all over the ribs.

Wash your hands well.

Now combine the wet ingredients: chili sauce, balsamic vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, garlic, Tabasco, and Liquid Smoke. Pour this mixture evenly over the top of your ribs.

Cover and cook on low for 6-7 hours, or until the meat is tender, and has begun to pull away from the bone. The longer you cook the meat, the more tender it will become. Before serving, flip the ribs over a few times to get all sides nice and saucy.

The Verdict:These are lick your fingers (and your forearms) good. Yum.

http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2011/10/smoky-country-style-bbq-ribs-in-slow.html

Crockpot Salisbury Steak

Author: [email protected]

Ingredients

1 lb. Lean Ground Beef
cup Bread Crumbs (seasoned) 
tsp. Salt
tsp. Pepper
1 Egg
Small Onion diced (about 1 cup) (Optional)
1 - 14 oz Can Beef Broth (or half a carton)
1  4oz Can Sliced Mushrooms (Drained)
2 Tbsp. Cornstarch
2 Tbsps. Water
1	 Packet Brown Gravy Mix or 1  Jar/Can Brown Gravy

Instructions

Mix First 5 ingredients together and shape into patties about ¾ inches thick.

Cook patties in a skillet turning once until brown.

Remove from Skillet and place in crockpot or casserole dish.

Add onion mushroom and beef broth; heat to boiling.

Mix water and cornstarch together to make a paste.

Add to boiling mixture with a wire whisk and whisk until gravy begins to thicken.

Add a packet of Mushroom or Brown Gravy Mix and water packet calls for to gravy in skillet. Trust me, you will need the extra gravy (or you can add a jar of premade).

I then poured the gravy over the meat patties and cooked on low for atleast 3 hours. You could also bake in oven at 350 for about 30 minutes.

Serve with Mashed potatoes.

Makes 4-6 servingsdepending how hungry you are you?

http://momswithcrockpots.com/2011/08/crockpot-salisbury-steak/#sthash.a8JRKihi.dpuf

that should put some meat on the bone of the men in your life. Now maybe we should have a little salad. Mos t people have their salad at the beginning of the meal  I prefer it last. It just seems to finish off the meal and it keeps me from oldering dessert.

7 Layer Salad

Ingredients

1 medium head lettuce 
1/2 cup green pepper, chopped 
1 package frozen peas 
2 cups low-fat or reduced-fat mayonnaise 
4 (1 cup ) grated low-fat or reduced-fat sharp cheese 
1/2 cup finely cut celery 
2 packets Splenda or other low-calorie sweetener 
6 to 8 strips turkey bacon, fried and crumbled 
5 hard boiled egg whites, chopped

Instructions

In a 9-inch x 13-inch pan, layer lettuce, green pepper, peas, cheese, celery, and egg whites (in that order).

In separate bowl, mix together sugar and mayo, spread over salad.

Crumble bacon on top. Cover tightly and refrigerate.

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Salad/Easy-7-Layer-Salad/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=favehealthyrecipes20140613#Z7uZw6A7rV3eMJPx.99

Greek Quinoa Salad

Ingredients

1 cup quinoa
½ cup + 2 tbsp Enzo Meyer Lemon Olive Oil (divided)
¼ cup red onion (minced)
¼ cup green bell pepper (minced)
3 cloves garlic (minced)
¼ cup balsamic vinegar
2 lemons (juiced)
2 tbsp green onions (diced)
1 tsp dried oregano
¼ tsp kosher salt
½ tsp black pepper
1 cup cherry tomatoes (halved)
¼ cup capers
1 can (15.5 oz) chickpeas (drained & rinsed)
½ cup zucchini (diced)
¼ cup feta cheese (crumbled)
¼ cup sun dried tomatoes

Instructions

Bring the quinoa to a boil with 2 cups of water.

Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

Heat 2 tbsp olive oil over medium heat, add the onion and bell pepper.

Sauté for 2-3 minutes, then add the garlic and sauté for an additional minute.

Remove from the heat and set aside.

Combine the remaining ½ cup meyer lemon olive oil, balsamic vinegar, lemon juice, green onions, oregano, salt and pepper in a small bowl.

Whisk well, then add the sauteed onion, bell pepper and garlic.

Add the tomatoes to the dressing.

Place the tomatoes in the refrigerator to marinate for 5-10 minutes.

Add the cooked quinoa, capers, chickpeas and zucchini to a large bowl.

Add the tomatoes and vinaigrette dressing to the salad and toss well.

Top with feta and sun dried tomatoes.

http://littleleopardbook.com/2014/03/10/greek-quinoa-salad/

Coconut-Lime-Avocado Zucchini Noodle Salad with Quinoa, Peas, Asparagus, Scallions and Feta

Servings: 1

Ingredients

For the dressing: 
1/2 avocado 
2 tbsp coconut milk 
juice of 1/2 lime

For the rest:

1/3 cup cooked quinoa 
2 tsp minced cilantro 
1.5 tsp coconut flakes 
3 asparagus stalks, chopped into 1" pieces 
1/4 cup green peas 
1 medium zucchini, Blade C 
2-3 scallion stalks, diced 
1/4 cup cubed feta

Instructions

In a food processor, place in all of the ingredients for the dressing. Pulse until creamy. set aside.

In a bowl, combine the quinoa, cilantro and coconut flakes. Toss to combine and set aside.

Bring a small saucepan filled halfway with water to a boil. Then, add in the asparagus. 1 minute later, add in the peas. Cook for 3-4 minutes or until vegetables are cooked and pour out into a colander.

Assemble your mason jar salad. First, put in dressing. Second, the zucchini noodles. Then, the quinoa. Then, the scallions. Then, the asparagus & peas. Then, the feta. Put the lid on the mason jar and refrigerate for later use.

http://www.inspiralized.com/2014/03/21/mason-jar-zucchini-noodle-salads/

Strawberry-Almond Shrimp Salad with Blood Orange Vinaigrette

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 lb raw shrimp (21-25 count), deveined and tails off
½ Tbsp olive oil
½ tsp salt
½ tsp pepper
8 cups fresh baby spinach
½ cup red grapes, halved
½ cup strawberries, sliced thin
1 green apple, chopped
¼ cup golden raisins
4 oz crumbled goat cheese
¼ cup smoked almonds

Dressing:

Juice of 3 blood oranges, about ¼ cup
Zest of 1 blood orange
1 Tbsp champagne vinegar
½ Tbsp minced shallots
1 tsp dijon mustard
¼ cup olive oil
⅛ tsp salt
⅛ tsp pepper

Instructions

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Place shrimp on a sheet pan, pat dry with paper towel then drizzle with the olive oil, then sprinkle salt and pepper on top.

Toss together.

Spread the shrimp into one layer and roast for 8 - 10 minutes, just until pink, firm and cooked through. Allow to cool for 3 minutes.

Meanwhile, make the dressing. Combine juice, zest, vinegar, shallots and dijon mustard. Whisk in olive oil slowly until fully incorporated. Season with salt and pepper.

In large bowl, assemble the salad. Lay spinach on bottom. Then add fruit, cheese and almonds. Add dressing and toss together gently. Divide among 4 plates and top with shrimp. Serve immediately.

Notes: *You can you other size shrimp, but make sure to adjust the cooking time to account for larger or smaller shrimp*

http://thehousewifeintrainingfiles.com/shrimp-salad-blood-orange-vinaigrette/

Cranberry & Almond Roasted Brussels Sprouts Antipasto Salad

Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 pounds Brussels Sprouts, cut in half
2 Tbsp olive oil
2 slices prosciutto, sliced thin
½ cup roasted almonds
½ cup dried cranberries
Mustard Vinaigrette:
2 T cup white vinegar
6 T olive oil
2 tsp dijon mustard
1½ Tbsp maple syrup
Pinch Salt

Instructions

Preheat oven to 415 degrees.

Preheat large cast iron skillet over medium high heat. Add oil to heated then add sliced Brussels sprouts and prosciutto. Cook until seared, about 7 minutes.

Once brussels sprouts are seared, add to oven and cook 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, combine dressing ingredients in a blender and combine well.

After brussels sprouts have roasted for 10 minutes, toss almonds, cranberries and dressing in. Toss until fully incorporated.

Place back in oven and roast for 15 minutes or until sprouts are caramelized.

http://thehousewifeintrainingfiles.com/cranberry-almond-roasted-brussels-sprouts-antipasto-salad-2/

Autumn Butternut Squash Salad with Maple Balsamic Vinaigrette

Serves: 4

Ingredients
8 cups spinach
⅓ cup dried cranberries
⅓ cup smoked almonds, chopped
½ medium butternut squash

Dressing

3 T balsamic Vinegar
3 T maple syrup
¼ cup olive oil
1 small shallot, finely diced
Salt & Pepper, to taste

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

To prepare butternut squash, peel skin and remove seeds from interior. Dice into ½ inch cubes.

Put squash onto pregreased, foil lined baking pan. Spray with olive oil spray and season with salt and pepper. Put into oven and roast for 25-30 minutes, or until soft and slightly charred.

For the Salad, toss spinach, cranberries, and almonds together in serving dish. Once squash is done cooking and cooled, mix into salad gently so not to break apart the squash.

For the Dressing, in a small dish, whisk together all salad ingredients. Season, to taste.

To serve, toss salad with dressing and enjoy!

We definitely need something to satisfy dads sweet tooth. Hopefully one of these will do it.

Heavenly Angel Food Cake

Serves: 12

Ingredients

1 cup cake flour 
1 cup sugar 
1 3/4 cup egg white 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1 1/2 teaspoon cream of tartar 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 325 degrees F.

Sift flour with 1 cup sugar four times. Set aside.

Beat egg whites with salt until foamy; then add cream of tartar and beat until stiff.

Add the 3/4 cup sugar 1 tablespoon at a time, beating into egg whites. Add vanilla.

Sift flour and sugar mixture over top of whites a little at a time and fold in.

Bake in an ungreased 10-inch tube pan for 65-75 minutes. Invert pan to cool.

http://www.recipelion.com/Cake-Recipes/Heavenly-Angel-Food-Cake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=recipelion20140613#Ozh6LiE86iAhH837.99

Texas Tornado Cake

Author: Teresa Ambra adapted from Sandy Weikel, when we attended First Baptist Church Indian Rocks, Largo, FL

Serves: 15

Ingredients

1 ½ cups sugar
2 eggs
2 cups Gold Medal UNBLEACHED all-purpose flour (bleached flour toughens baked goods)
1 cup chopped nuts
2 cups fruit cocktail with syrup (16-oz. can)
2 tsp. baking soda
¼ cup brown sugar

Instructions

Mix regular sugar, eggs, fruit cocktail, baking soda and flour.

Pour into greased and floured 9x13 pan.

Combine brown sugar and nuts; sprinkle over batter.

Bake at 325° for 40 minutes.

Spread icing on cake while hot.

BOILED COCONUT ICING

(Recipe from Sandy Weikel, when we attended First Baptist Church of Indian Rocks, Largo, FL)

Ingredients

1 stick butter
1 cup coconut
¾ cup brown sugar
½ cup evaporated milk or half-and-half

Instructions

Combine icing ingredients in saucepan and boil for 2 minutes.

Spoon over cake while hot.

Let cool; cut into squares.

http://cantstayoutofthekitchen.com/2013/09/06/texas-tornado-cake/

Peach Custard Coffee Cake

Delicious peach coffee cake with a luscious custard topping. This coffee cake uses both vanilla and almond extract for spectacular flavor.

Author: Teresa Ambra adapted from Mimi Pownall, Black Mountain, NC; source: adapted from Martha White Flour

Serves: 12

Ingredients

CAKE:

2 cups self-rising flour
½ cup sugar
¾ cup butter, melted
⅔ cup half-and-half
1	egg beaten

TOPPING:

4 cups sliced fresh or frozen peaches, thawed
1 tbsp. self-rising flour
½ cup sugar
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup sour cream
1 tsp. almond extract
1 tsp. vanilla

Instructions

Combine cake ingredients in large mixing bowl and mix until combined.

Spray two 10-inch round cake pans or quiche pans with cooking spray.

Pat cake ingredients into pan.

You may need to use a little flour so the mixture doesnt stick to your fingers.

For topping: combine peaches, sugar and flour and place on top of crust.

Bake at 375° for 25-30 minutes.

Meanwhile, mix eggs, sour cream and flavorings and spoon over top of peaches and return to oven and bake an additional 15 minutes or until custard is set.

Notes: You can sprinkle cinnamon sugar over top of the custard if you desire and bake it. Use ½ cup sugar and 1 tbsp. cinnamon and sprinkle over both cakes before baking the last 15 minutes.

http://cantstayoutofthekitchen.com/2013/07/25/peach-custard-coffee-cake/#at_pco=smlre-1.0&at_si=539b47623fb4958e&at_ab=per-2&at_pos=1&at_tot=4

Banana Split Cake

This wonderful cake recipe is too easy not to try. The Louisiana-Inspired Banana Split Cake mimics the taste of an actual banana split. When it comes to this recipe, all you need is to mix and layer your ingredients to produce a delicious

Serves: 9-12

You don't only need ice cream to have a Banana Split. You can now have it as a cake!

Ingredients

FOR THE CRUST:

2 cups Graham Cracker Crumbs
1 stick Unsalted Butter, melted

FOR THE FILLING:

16 ounces, weight Cream Cheese, Softened at room temperature
3-½ ounces, weight Banana Pudding Mix
⅓ cups Sugar
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract
½ cups Milk, Plus More As Needed
20 ounces, weight Can Crushed Pineapple
2 cups Fresh Strawberries, Diced
2 whole Bananas, Peeled And Diced
8 ounces, weight Whipped Topping (like Cool Whip)
Optional Garnishes: Chopped Nuts, Chocolate Sauce And Maraschino Cherries

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 F.

In a medium sized bowl, add the graham cracker crumbs and the melted butter and stir. Using a 9X9-inch pan press the graham cracker crust mixture into the bottom of the pan making sure that you have a solid bottom. Bake crust for 5 minutes. Remove pan from oven and allow crust to completely cool before topping it with the rest of the cake.

In a separate bowl, blend the cream cheese until creamy. Add the pudding mix, sugar, vanilla extract, and milk. Beat until creamy. The filling should be creamy. If it still appears slightly thick and clumpy, add 1 tablespoon of milk at a time until it is creamy.

Pour the cream cheese mixture on top of the graham cracker crust and spread evenly with a rubber spatula or the back of a spoon. Open the can of the pineapple and drain off the excess liquid using a strainer. Press the pineapple to squeeze out more of the liquid. Sprinkle the crushed pineapple on top of the cream cheese. Sprinkle the strawberries and bananas on top of the pineapple.

Spread the whipped topping on top of the fruit. Top with a drizzle of chocolate sauce, cherries and nuts for garnish. Place in the refrigerator for, at least, 30 minutes before serving to allow the cream cheese mixture to firm.

Recipe by Brown Sugar at http://bsugarmama.com/banana-split-cake/

Old Fashioned Lemon Sugar Cookies

INGREDIENTS

3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 3/4 cups granulated sugar 
1/4 cup packed light-brown sugar 
1 tablespoon finely grated lemon zest, plus 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
1 cup unsalted butter, (2 sticks), softened 
2 large eggs 
Sanding sugar, for sprinkling

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Sift flour, baking soda, and salt into a bowl; set aside.

Put sugars and lemon zest in the bowl of an electric mixer fitted with the paddle attachment. Mix on medium speed 30 seconds. Add butter; mix until pale and fluffy, about 1 minute. Mix in eggs, 1 at a time, and then the lemon juice. Reduce speed; gradually add flour mixture, and mix until just combined.

Scoop dough using a 2-inch ice cream scoop; space cookies 2 inches apart on parchment-lined baking sheets. Flatten cookies slightly with a spatula. Sprinkle tops with sanding sugar, then lightly brush with a wet pastry brush; sprinkle with more sanding sugar.

Bake cookies until golden, about 15 minutes. Let cool on sheets on wire racks for 5 minutes. Transfer cookies to racks using a spatula; let cool completely. Cookies can be stored in an airtight container at room temperature up to 3 days.

http://www.marthastewart.com/333938/old-fashioned-sugar-cookies?xsc=eml_edfsc_2014_06_13_template

Rhubarb Tart with Orange Glaze

Yield 8 servings

Ingredients

1 cup fresh orange juice
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
1/2 cup sugar 
3/4 pound rhubarb stalks, thinly sliced diagonally (1/8 inch) 
1 sheet frozen puff pastry (from a 17 1/4-ounces package), thawed
1/2 teaspoon grated orange zest
Accompaniment: vanilla ice cream

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F with rack in middle.

Stir together orange juice, lime juice, and sugar in a bowl. Add rhubarb and let stand, stirring occasionally, 10 minutes.

Meanwhile, cut pastry in half lengthwise, then roll out each piece into an 11-by 7-inch rectangle on a lightly floured surface with a floured rolling pin. Arrange pastry rectangles side by side on an ungreased large baking sheet.

Make a 1/2-inch border around each pastry rectangle by lightly scoring a line parallel to each edge (do not cut all the way through). Prick pastry inside border all over with a fork.

Strain rhubarb mixture through a sieve set over a bowl, reserving liquid. Top 1 pastry rectangle (within border) with half of rhubarb, overlapping slices slightly. Repeat with remaining pastry and rhubarb.

Bake until pastry is puffed and golden (underside of pastry should also be golden), about 30 minutes.

Meanwhile, boil reserved rhubarb liquid in a small saucepan, skimming foam if necessary, until reduced to about 1/4 cup, 15 to 18 minutes.

Transfer tarts to a rack. Brush rhubarb and pastry with glaze and sprinkle with zest.

Nutrition Information - per serving (8 servings)  Calories 409  Carbohydrates 45 g  Fat 23 g  Protein 5 g - Saturated Fat6 g  Sodium 154 mg - Polyunsaturated Fat 3 g  Fiber 2 g - Monounsaturated Fat 13 g - Cholesterol 0g

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Rhubarb-Tart-with-Orange-Glaze-352290?mbid=rotdNL&spMailingID=6652433&spUserID=NDIxMDc5MDE3OTgS1&spJobID=461195889&spReportId=NDYxMTk1ODg5S0

Peanut Butter Pie (aka Elvis Pie)

Makes one 9-inch pie

INGREDIENTS

For the peanut butter cookie crust
4 strips bacon (optional)
1 1/2 cups peanut butter cookie crumbs (from 10 to 15 crushed peanut butter cookies, whether you like crisp peanut butter cookies or chewy peanut butter cookies)
Up to 5 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, or bacon drippings, or a combination

For the banana filling

3 cups whole milk
2/3 cup granulated sugar 
1/3 cup cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon salt
5 large egg yolks, lightly whisked together
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 medium-size ripe bananas

For the whipped cream topping

1 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons confectioners sugar
1 tablespoon creamy peanut butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 cup salted peanuts, chopped (optional)

DIRECTIONS

Make the peanut butter cookie crust

Preheat the oven to 350°F (175°C).

If using the bacon, arrange it on a foil-lined rimmed baking sheet and bake until its super crisp but not burned, anywhere from 20 minutes to 50 minutes, depending on how thickly sliced the bacon. Transfer the bacon to paper towels to drain. Keep the oven on. When the bacon is cool enough to handle, toss it in a food processor and pulse until its finely chopped.

Toss the cookies in the food processor, along with the bacon, if using, and pulse until youve got fine crumbs. Turn the crumbs into a bowl and add the butter or bacon drippings and mix until the crumbs are the consistency of wet sand. Firmly press the mixture into a 9-inch pie plate and refrigerate the crust until firm.

Bake the crust for about 10 minutes. Place the pie plate on a wire rack and let cool completely.

Make the banana filling

Fill a large bowl halfway with ice water.

In a large saucepan over medium heat, whisk together the milk, granulated sugar, cornstarch, and salt. Bring the mixture to a simmer, whisking constantly, but do not let it boil, for 4 minutes. Remove the pan from the heat.

Whisk a ladleful of the hot milk mixture into a bowl with the lightly beaten egg yolks. Add another ladleful of milk, whisking constantly, then pour the egg mixture back into the saucepan of hot milk, still whisking constantly. Place the pan over medium-high heat and cook, whisking steadily, until the custard is thick and you see small bubbles breaking the surface, about 3 minutes.

Remove the pan from the heat, whisk in the vanilla, and place the pan in the ice bath. Stir the custard occasionally until its fully cooled. (The custard can be made ahead and refrigerated for up to 1 day if covered tightly with plastic wrap. Make sure to press the plastic wrap against the surface of the custard to prevent a skin from forming.)

Slice the bananaseither lengthwise into elegant strips or crosswise into circles, whichever you preferand arrange a single layer of bananas in the pie crust. Cover them with half the pudding, then repeat with the remaining banana slices and pudding.

Make the whipped cream topping

Using a stand mixer, a hand mixer, or a whisk, whip the cream, confectioners sugar, peanut butter, and vanilla until stiff peaks form.

Assemble the peanut butter pie

Pile the whipped cream topping onto the pie filling and top it with the chopped nuts, if using. Slice and, if desired, swivel your hips just before serving or just after indulging.

I have included a few comments that I though you would find interesting.

Let me start by saying, The King would LOVE this peanut butter pie! I used my favorite crisp peanut butter cookie recipe for the crust. (If, like me, you love a crumb crust, you may wish to use 2 cups crumbs and 5 slices of bacon for a larger proportion of crust to filling.) I prepared the bacon as stated in the recipe and it took a good 20 minutes. I also put 2 paper towels on a plate, added 5 slices bacon, and covered it with another paper towel, then cooked the bacon on high at 2-minute intervals until the slices were VERY crisp, about 6 minutes total. Needless to say, the bacon from the microwave was cooked, cooled, and run through the food processor with the cookies before the oven bacon was even starting to get crisp. I used a couple tablespoons bacon fat and 1 tablespoon melted butter for the crust and it turned out nicely. The next step, making the filling, needs your complete attention. It isn't difficult, but you really don't want to walk away, so read the recipe ahead and have everything you need close at hand, because you'll want to keep the whisk moving. The custard filling will suddenly thicken enough to leave obvious trails from the whisk just before it's ready for the eggs. After you temper and add the eggs, you really need to keep the whisk moving. I had small bubbles breaking at the surface at about 2 1/2 minutes and removed the pan from the flame and added the vanilla. I then put the pan in the ice bath and stirred it every couple of minutes with a rubber spatula, incorporating the custard from the sides and keeping it well mixed, until it cooled which, surprisingly took less than 10 minutes. Building the pie was very easy. I cut the bananas into circles and lined the bottom of the crust with them, then I sliced a banana lengthwise and ran it around the entire side of the crust. Next I made another layer of banana slices followed by the final layer of custard. In all I used 3 medium large bananas. For the whipped cream topping, I used a whisk attachment with the KitchenAid stand mixer on medium-high for about 4 minutes, slathered it on the pie, and topped it off with peanuts that I had chopped in the food processor. This peanut butter pie is SO delicious, your friends will NEVER believe that YOU made it.

This peanut butter pie is the perfect dessert for banana lovers. I began by baking this peanut butter sandies recipe from the LC site. These cookies made for a fantastic crust. After baking the cookies, I baked the bacon for 22 minutes and it came out crisp but not burnt. I added the melted butter right into the food processor bowl after crushing the peanut butter cookie crumbs and bacon together in the processor. Four one-second pulses combined the pie crust to a workable mixture. It was then on to the filling. I followed the directions and found the resulting filling to be as thick as a cooked and cooled pudding or custard. Because the filling was so thick, it didn't stream into the egg yolks but rather plopped. The 3 minutes of cooking after warming and adding the eggs was perfect. I sliced the bananas into coin shapes. I placed half the bananas on the top of the crust, and then I dolloped half of the filling on those bananas and spread it evenly. The whipped cream topping was light and not too sweet. If you love bananas (or know someone who does), this pie is a winner.

Peanut butter pie: a homemade banana pudding topped with peanut butter cream and peanuts in a peanut butter and bacon crust. Wow. I figured it would be good, but I was surprised and impressed by just how fantastic the results were. This recipe produced quite possibly the best pudding I have ever made. The total package made for a special dessert. For the optional peanut topping, I used chopped salted honey roasted peanuts since I had them. That added an extra little touch of sweetness to the peanut butter pie. While it was nice and I think the nuts are nice for the visual appeal, they're not absolutely necessary. The whipped cream had a tannish hue that, in the eyes of some, may have detracted some from its visual appeal. It didnt adversely affect the taste, though. The pie took a lot of time, but it was worth it. Elvis still rates tops. It took me 3 1/2 hours, with 1/2 hour of that being chilling time. That was starting from the time I began to preheat the oven. Then, of course, there was the additional time to make the cookies that went into the crust. I used a crumbly peanut butter cookie recipe that doesnt include salt, since there was also going to be bacon in the crust and I didnt want it to be too salty. It took about 1 hour at 350°F to get the bacon super crisp but not burnt. I flipped the bacon and drained the fat 3 times during that hour. I used all that bacon fat3 tablespoonsand 2 tablespoons melted butter in the crust. Three minutes was about right for the stage where the tempered eggs were cooked with the milk, but I had to turn the heat to low after 1 minute because it got too close to boiling. It had a perfect pudding texture after 3 minutes. I used all but a few slices of 2 bananas for the first layer in the pie and the remaining slices plus 2 bananas for the upper layer. It did not take long at all using a handheld mixer to get stiff peaks in the whipped cream, about 1 minute. I might have gotten my whipped cream a little beyond where it was supposed to be.

http://leitesculinaria.com/95606/recipes-peanut-butter-pie.html#VES8ye7sO8tAZKxA.99

like the ending of a looney tune cartoon  Thats All Folks!

Happy Birthday Bentley  one year old today. Yeah!

Gary used to work for Arps dairy  thus we have a few plastic milk crates in the basement. When ayden was learning to walk he would push an milk crate in front of him  actually I should say run. He used to run up and down the length of the kitchen and dining room  he would zoom around like crazy. Well  heidi brought up a crate Wednesday and stood bentley in back of it so he could push and walk. He thought it was very cool  he did walk and push it

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am actually looking for another excuse to turn my oven on. I am cold. Your recipes come good in 6 months time


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Great opening as always, Sam. Thank you for all the wonderful recipes!
Happy birthday, Bentley!
Where did the "Sunday" come from, Sam? It's still Fri, the 13th at my house. LOL!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow Sam, you've outdone yourself with the recipes this week! :thumbup: I especially like the sound of the breakfast casserole and the BBQ ribs. 
Happy first birthday to Bentley although I'm sure he's in the land of Nod by now. 
I'd better get off to sleep soon as my new washing machine's getting delivered tomorrow morning so I'll need to be up bright and early. We've got Luke overnight tomorrow night as his mum and dad are going to a wedding reception, so I'll be up bright and early on Sunday too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually - i started this last sunday. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Great opening as always, Sam. Thank you for all the wonderful recipes!
> Happy birthday, Bentley!
> Where did the "Sunday" come from, Sam? It's still Fri, the 13th at my house. LOL!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually - i started this last sunday. --- sam


Oh, gotcha!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 13 June 14
> 
> Rainy morning this morning  not quite 2/10th gary says. Cloudy with intermitten sun  the temperature is finally up to 77°. What a quiet Sunday afternoon  heidi and lexi are off to a baby shower  bailee is with a friend of hers in north Carolina  I think gary and the boys must be inside watching the mar\iners game along with jake lexis boyfriend. Evidently she neglected to tell him when the shower was to be over. We all really like jake  a very nice young man. She has gone with him longer than any past boyfriend - and there have been a few  guess she was just kissing frogs waiting for her prince. Lol
> 
> ...


The receipt sound very good. I will be trying the Rhubarb Tart with Orange Glaze very soon. 
I have grown lavender in large pots I love it, most times I bring it in fort he winter. I also have several that are left out all year but, those ones are in the ground. 
I personally am not a big fan of fish tacos. I have only once had some that tasted very good. Might give these ones a try. I have a friend that says fish tacos are good. 
Those milk crates have so many great uses. I built a book/toy case for my bunch from some. We used to give one to the little ones for help getting around on the ice as well as learning to walk.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the recipes---love Greek salad so I'm going to try that one first. It's supposed to be warm on Sunday so I think that will be perfect.

Happy birthday, Bentley. That year has flown by.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I bookmarked this page. I don't have time to try all of these right now because I'm already getting ready for my own cookout tomorrow. Does your knitting tea party have anything to do with that nice little yarn shop in your town. I visited that shop last summer. It took us five hours to get there. Really had a good time in that shop. I think the shop is called the Fifth Stitch.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great recipes Sam. Will be passing on some of these to my cooking friends. Hopefully getting to taste some of them too. Already another week over.still straightening up the house. Went shopping with Val yesterday, getting two tops and a great bargain jacket, reduced from £79.99 to £ 30.99 . So no more spending this month, need to save some money now. 
No plans for the weekend, but hope all that do have. A great time. Take care all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Great opening as usual Sam. I specially like the Breakfast casserole. Trouble is, these days I rarely have that many mouths to feed at one go. I'd finish up eating it all myself LOL! Happy Birthday to Bentley. I love all these KTP babies! We have been having some lovely weather over the past week but I think it is due to cool down for the weekend. Still no rain though, my garden could do with it. Bedtime here now. Night night y'all. x


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, thank you for the BBQ ribs. You read my mind. I had just ordered, and picked up 5 pounds of boneless pork ribs from our wonderful Springville Meat shop. They're for Sunday dinner and I'm good to go with them in the crockpot now. I'll have to find the chili sauce, but will do that tomorrow. Thanks so much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great opening as usual Sam. I specially like the Breakfast casserole. Trouble is, these days I rarely have that many mouths to feed at one go. I'd finish up eating it all myself LOL! Happy Birthday to Bentley. I love all these KTP babies! We have been having some lovely weather over the past week but I think it is due to cool down for the weekend. Still no rain though, my garden could do with it. Bedtime here now. Night night y'all. x


The breakfast casserole does sound good, if only I had more then one meat eater in the house this week end.  Tomorrow it is going to much cooler than we normally have at this time of year. I'd offer you some rain but last time I offered rain to a friend in the UK it rained for days/weeks and flooded everything.

forgot to include good night wishes and pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I bookmarked this page. I don't have time to try all of these right now because I'm already getting ready for my own cookout tomorrow. Does your knitting tea party have anything to do with that nice little yarn shop in your town. I visited that shop last summer. It took us five hours to get there. Really had a good time in that shop. I think the shop is called the Fifth Stitch.


The Tea Party doesn't have anything to do with the yarn shop. However a bunch of from the Tea Party did go there last year during the Knit-A -Palooza.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam and happy birthday Bentley.
had a good day doing holiday washing and pottering in the garden.
Hope evetyone is going to have a good weekend. It is Father's Day here on Sunday so will be having the family here for lunch.
I'm off to bed now. Night night


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sam, your opening is wonderful as usual. Love, love, love the recipes. It is apparent you put great thought into this and have a recipe to appeal to all of us. I so appreciate you for all you do to keep this forum running...HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Bentley...He will be 1 and my Jim will be 71 tomorrow!
Welcome carrotop71!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Great opening as usual Sam. I specially like the Breakfast casserole. Trouble is, these days I rarely have that many mouths to feed at one go. I'd finish up eating it all myself LOL! Happy Birthday to Bentley. I love all these KTP babies! We have been having some lovely weather over the past week but I think it is due to cool down for the weekend. Still no rain though, my garden could do with it. Bedtime here now. Night night y'all. x


Night Angela, sleep well. Glad your wool has arrived x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam and happy birthday Bentley.
> had a good day doing holiday washing and pottering in the garden.
> Hope evetyone is going to have a good weekend. It is Father's Day here on Sunday so will be having the family here for lunch.
> I'm off to bed now. Night night


Father's Day here too on Sunday. 
Good night sleep eel and pleasant dreams. 
Gentle hugs for you


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Bentley.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam great opening and recipes. I made breakfast crockpot casserole a few weeks ago that was quite similar. Really good and for those who only cook for a few it freezes nicely in single servings for enjoyment later. 
Happy birthday to Bentley! 

Carrotop71 welcome! The knitting tea party will be having another Knit-a-palooka Oct 3-5 2014 in Defiance. We will be visiting The Fifth Stitch and a Llama & Alpacas farm, (dying yarn, buying yarn there) and having a cookout...going to a winery...LOTS of fun and fellowship. If you might be interested PM me. I don't have computer at the moment but will be posting more info about it as soon as I get my laptop back hopefully this weekend. We would love for you to join us!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ellen would be so pleased that you mentioned the fifth stitch carrottop - i have not been in for quite a while - i do need to go in and let her know i am still alive.

plus - and that is a big plus - i am so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we are here all week with fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so we hope to see more of you very soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam

note: i'm curious carrottop - did you drive all that distance just to go to the fifth stitch?



carrottop71 said:


> I bookmarked this page. I don't have time to try all of these right now because I'm already getting ready for my own cookout tomorrow. Does your knitting tea party have anything to do with that nice little yarn shop in your town. I visited that shop last summer. It took us five hours to get there. Really had a good time in that shop. I think the shop is called the Fifth Stitch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - give jim a big happy birthday from me betty - tell him i think you are ever a special lady. always look forward to your posts. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Sam, your opening is wonderful as usual. Love, love, love the recipes. It is apparent you put great thought into this and have a recipe to appeal to all of us. I so appreciate you for all you do to keep this forum running...HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Bentley...He will be 1 and my Jim will be 71 tomorrow!
> Welcome carrotop71!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam great opening and recipes. I made breakfast crockpot casserole a few weeks ago that was quite similar. Really good and for those who only cook for a few it freezes nicely in single servings for enjoyment later.
> Happy birthday to Bentley!
> 
> Carrotop71 welcome! The knitting tea party will be having another Knit-a-palooka Oct 3-5 2014 in Defiance. We will be visiting The Fifth Stitch and a Llama & Alpacas farm, (dying yarn, buying yarn there) and having a cookout...going to a winery...LOTS of fun and fellowship. If you might be interested PM me. I don't have computer at the moment but will be posting more info about it as soon as I get my laptop back hopefully this weekend. We would love for you to join us!


I'd love to come, but my husband is taking chemo right now. I don't see him being able to travel again and I don't think I would go without him. But you never know. If he's doing well and I could get someone to go with me I might see you there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me add my voice carrottop - you already know the way - do make plans to come meet us and have a great weekend. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam great opening and recipes. I made breakfast crockpot casserole a few weeks ago that was quite similar. Really good and for those who only cook for a few it freezes nicely in single servings for enjoyment later.
> Happy birthday to Bentley!
> 
> Carrotop71 welcome! The knitting tea party will be having another Knit-a-palooka Oct 3-5 2014 in Defiance. We will be visiting The Fifth Stitch and a Llama & Alpacas farm, (dying yarn, buying yarn there) and having a cookout...going to a winery...LOTS of fun and fellowship. If you might be interested PM me. I don't have computer at the moment but will be posting more info about it as soon as I get my laptop back hopefully this weekend. We would love for you to join us!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ellen would be so pleased that you mentioned the fifth stitch carrottop - i have not been in for quite a while - i do need to go in and let her know i am still alive.
> 
> plus - and that is a big plus - i am so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we are here all week with fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so we hope to see more of you very soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam
> 
> note: i'm curious carrottop - did you drive all that distance just to go to the fifth stitch?


I sure did. If you go to the pictures I have posted you would see the romper I made from the yarn and pattern I bought at the shop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be splendid carrottop - healing energy zooming to surround your husband and i am sure the ktp prayers warriors will include him in their prayers. --- sam



carrottop71 said:


> I'd love to come, but my husband is taking chemo right now. I don't see him being able to travel again and I don't think I would go without him. But you never know. If he's doing well and I could get someone to go with me I might see you there.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi All! I'm on early today as all three high schools in our district had their graduations today so it was a half day at all the other schools ( a first for this). I used some comp time to get off early so here I am. I had typed a message but TP hadn't started yet so I went and just got back from getting groceries before the hockey game comes on tonight. I only got to page 43 of last week's TP so hope I didn't miss out on something really important. Now to go back and start reading through the recipes.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthdya Bentley!!!! My DH b-day is the 14th!! Lots of birthdays to celebrate.
We had a wonderful weather day today. But two days of rain before that. And it sounds like the rest of the weekend will be cool and rainy.
Took two days off this week and worked unpacking and sorting. Worked today and started knitting a scarf. Will donate it when done with it. Using up yarn. It is nice to sit and knit again.
Sam, great recipes!!! You have a nice Fathers Day with your family.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great recipes Sam! I happened to pick up ribs tonight. 

Happy Birthday Bentley!

Well the hockey game is on so off to watch that and knit for awhile.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bentley- a year already.

I am back home after a lovelt relaxing week away. Lots of knitting- but nothing finished. Thats what comes of doing big items! I am exactley one week behind, just gone onto last weeks so figured that I would pop striaght in here and say Hi.
Off tot he football again this afternoon. We might manage to win tady- one of the worse rteams and at our home ground. But from being the top team fgor much of the centry we are now down near the bottom so can't even say we should we should win today just that we could. We did do well last week, although we lost we didn't lose badly and we played the top team who are playing very well.
When I get myself sorted out I will post a few photos, but not many as I did very little. I did join in a knitting group. A small bookstore, come coffee shop etc started a knitting group last Wednesday. I saw the sign on the door and so popped in. She is hoping that it will take off. SO I told her how our KP one startted off with only a few people- one week only 2 turned up- but now regularly have around 12. She figured that winter was a good time to start it as people are out and about less. Knitting around a fire is so much more appealing than knitting in a/c. And normally our weather is not so bad that we stay home (more likely to stay home in the middle of summer).
Well I might go and finsih my emails from when I was away.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sam - I just got to the new KTP and the first thing I see is Fish Tacos!!! I had my first Fish Taco on the streets of Ensenada Mexico 25 years ago and fell in love!!! This and Huevos Rancheros are my test for any Mexican restaurant I go to!!!! Del Taco's are not too bad and use to do in a pinch, but I have been doing my own with frozen breaded Talapia for the last couple of years and I am much happier!!! The only difference is that I don't use any oregano and I always throw a dash of tabasco in with the mayo and lime juice!! OK- back to read the first couple of pages - luv, AZ


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 13 June 14
> 
> Happy Birthday Bentley  one year old today. Yeah!
> 
> ...


~~~Happy birthday to Bentley....AND Heidi!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam, great opening, as usual,and the recipes sound so good. Happy b-day to Bentley-- also to Betty's Jim, if I remember right.

We've been having lovely weather-- high 50s to low 60s at night and 875 to 85 in day. That will end next week and it will get hot so I am working very hard to get all my outside stuff done over the weekend. Also working on shawl for asst-living friend. She saw two samples and picked the one she wanted. I've knitted enough that I am pretty sure I have enough yarn.

Everyone have a pleasant, relaxed weekend. Hugs for those who need them and prayers the same.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

The recipes sound delicious, Sam. Thanks for all the work you put into it (and the frustration you suffer when the computers imps are acting up.

Happy Birthday to wee Bently (he's so cute--I loved the pic of him by the tree,) to Heidi and also to Betty's Jim. 

Welcome carrottop. I hope you come back and visit often. This is quite a marvelous international circle of much more than friends. My partner too has been going this past year. I know it's different for everyone, but, in general, I know it isn't easy, and I'm sending you a hug.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HI everybody, can't believe it is Friday again already.

Sam that peanut butter and jelly pie sounds so good.
Banana split cake, I am getting fatter with every ingredient I read. lol.

Happy 1st birthday Bentley from all your ktp Aunties. :thumbup: 

Happy 71st to Betty's Jim  

Also Happy Birthday to Spiders dh 

Also welcome to carrot top, hope to see you here again soon.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Sam - I just got to the new KTP and the first thing I see is Fish Tacos!!! I had my first Fish Taco on the streets of Ensenada Mexico 25 years ago and fell in love!!! This and Huevos Rancheros are my test for any Mexican restaurant I go to!!!! Del Taco's are too bad and used to do in a pinch, but I have been doing my own with frozen breaded Talapia for the last couple of years and I am much happier!!! The only difference is that I don't use any oregano and I always throw a dash of tabasco in with the mayo and lime juice!! OK- back to read the first couple of pages - luv, AZ


oh, AZ i like the sound of your fish taco's, i have had them before at a restaraunt called On the Border. loved them.
sam, i have had the banana split cake and its awsome, didn't have with the bacon, but that would prob. be delish too. i saw several things that i want to try sometime soon.
we have had the prettiest day today, sun was out all day, and thats a huge change for us. we have had rain everyday of some length or another. we have had storms like you wouldn't believe. unreal. but the weather man said he thinks we are in for good weather the next 7 days, low humidity, but hot. well, i can handle that. 
we did our grocery shopping today, and tomorrow, i want to work in the yard all day, i have 2 projects to take care of outside. i have let everything go outside since i have been redoing my living room, so i plan to get all grubby. bj was off today, which i forgot and i woke him up and told him his alarm didn't go off. duh........so i went ahead and got up and went to clean a couple hrs at church to finish up this wk. we went to town 45 min away, hit some yard sales on the way. we found some super soft sheets at of all places Big Lots, (not the microfiber) they have good deep pockets too. i got us another set for our bed and one for the full sized bed in back bedroom. 
piddled around in Goodwill also, they had several pks of yarn, but i didn't really need any in those baby colors, so i passed.
i did find bj 2 new pull over shirts, still had the tags on and they were from a big mans store, i paid 2.50 each, which was a great bargain. bj never wears button up shirts, hates them, and since he wears a 3xl we usually pay an arm and leg for his shirts, so i was very excited about that. i love pilfering around in Good wills, you never know what your gonna find.
welcome Carrot top, will put your husband on my prayer list, i know the chemo is a rough thing to deal with. hard on the care taker also.
sam, i can't believe Bently is a yr old, the little booger. how he has grown into a real cutie pie. 
later guys


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Well....I am here fairly early...page 3! Won't last. The next couple of days I am going to be busy planning & packing. We leave Monday for another 3 weeks in Ohio. Have to drive DS & DDL to airport for trip to Brazil! I'm SO excited for them! Of course we have to pick them up, too. During their absence, we will be cat sitting for 2 cats that really don't like anyone but DS & DDL...gonna' be interesting! We plan to get the car fixed...and I am cooking for the babies' shower (2 mamas) on July 5th. ALL of the kids will be here for part of the time. Plus various other family members. I'm SO excited about that....I just love it when all of us get together...it is so much fun...multiplied! I do give thanks for having a functional, delightful family. I know we are lucky! PLUS....it is World Cup! Can it get any better? )
Warm hugs & care for all hurting and experiencing difficulties of various kinds. Balloons & fireworks for celebrations! Happy birthday to ALL...glad everyone was born!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an early birthday wish for husband - it's nice to take a couple of days off even it is to work at home - that is a different kind of work and you can take a break when you want to. --- sam



Spider said:


> Happy Birthdya Bentley!!!! My DH b-day is the 14th!! Lots of birthdays to celebrate.
> We had a wonderful weather day today. But two days of rain before that. And it sounds like the rest of the weekend will be cool and rainy.
> Took two days off this week and worked unpacking and sorting. Worked today and started knitting a scarf. Will donate it when done with it. Using up yarn. It is nice to sit and knit again.
> Sam, great recipes!!! You have a nice Fathers Day with your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome home =darowil - hope you got lots of rest and your week brought you everything you hoped it would. --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Bentley- a year already.
> 
> I am back home after a lovelt relaxing week away. Lots of knitting- but nothing finished. Thats what comes of doing big items! I am exactley one week behind, just gone onto last weeks so figured that I would pop striaght in here and say Hi.
> Off tot he football again this afternoon. We might manage to win tady- one of the worse rteams and at our home ground. But from being the top team fgor much of the centry we are now down near the bottom so can't even say we should we should win today just that we could. We did do well last week, although we lost we didn't lose badly and we played the top team who are playing very well.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I opened a package that I revived I found the nicest surprise in it. I wish the persin had of put their name or a note in with it. Last week I got home and toes to my gate was a bag with 6 balls of yarn and a note that said it's not much, hope you can use it. A very nice surprise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I opened a package that I revived I found the nicest surprise in it. I wish the persin had of put their name or a note in with it. Last week I got home and toes to my gate was a bag with 6 balls of yarn and a note that said it's not much, hope you can use it. A very nice surprise.


What a thoughtful gift- even if you don't know who it is from!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I'd love to come, but my husband is taking chemo right now. I don't see him being able to travel again and I don't think I would go without him. But you never know. If he's doing well and I could get someone to go with me I might see you there.


Will keep your husband in my prayers Carrotop71.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep your husband in my prayers Carrotop71.


The same from me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a thoughtful gift- even if you don't know who it is from!


I thought it was too would like to be able to thank the person. I'll have to let a few people around know how thankful I am for it. It is one that i didn't have but had been meaning to get.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Sam - I just got to the new KTP and the first thing I see is Fish Tacos!!! I had my first Fish Taco on the streets of Ensenada Mexico 25 years ago and fell in love!!! This and Huevos Rancheros are my test for any Mexican restaurant I go to!!!! Del Taco's are not too bad and use to do in a pinch, but I have been doing my own with frozen breaded Talapia for the last couple of years and I am much happier!!! The only difference is that I don't use any oregano and I always throw a dash of tabasco in with the mayo and lime juice!! OK- back to read the first couple of pages - luv, AZ


We have a place here that on Fridays they make jerk fish tacos. I was hesitant at first but my oh my are they delicious! Hmmm should try using the frozen talaria and make some...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello, y'all!

I'm still cataloguing the squares and making sure that all info tags/labels are secured to them.

It was an interesting afternoon as I had the 4 yo GGD for a few hours while all of her adults were leaving for or not yet home from work. She would like to be the adult in charge but is much too young for that role just yet--no matter how much she may disagree with me on that point!! But we all got through it and dinner is over and cleaned up.

I can't help but tell you all again that your squares are just so pretty and well done. Can hardly wait to make space to lay them out and come up with the best layout for them. I'm hoping that we have enough simple, one-color, filler blocks, as so many of you referred to your contributions. 

We are going to make the ''spectacular'' ones look even more so. Just you wait and see!!

It's been a long day and I'm about to doze off sitting here at the desk.

Talk to you all later. So glad you joined us, Carrotop.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I opened a package that I revived I found the nicest surprise in it. I wish the persin had of put their name or a note in with it. Last week I got home and toes to my gate was a bag with 6 balls of yarn and a note that said it's not much, hope you can use it. A very nice surprise.


A lovely surprise indeed, and something you had wanted as well makes it even better.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caren, I always say that good things happen to good people. I am sure the people who have left you these gifts know that you are a good person. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam forgot to say love the pictures of Bentley and the family.

Angelam love your new wool!

Purplefi great picture of you and two of the DGSs

Caren kittums seems to be growing at a good rate

Pacer so glad that Matthew is pursuing his art! I'm not surprised to hear of his being so conscientious about others, from what youve told us about him that is his nature though I do hope he wont be that scared of us in October.

Quinn is a cutie, love those cheeks!!

Sassafrass glad your ok the car is replaceable you are not.

Cashmeregma, hugs....you will get through it, time and patience n love.

Loved watching the yucca last year Julie, I had not seen one before.

Poledra Carly sounds like a very attentive and thoughtful young lady. You are in for a wonderful summer it sounds like.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, great opening, as usual,and the recipes sound so good. Happy b-day to Bentley-- also to Betty's Jim, if I remember right.
> 
> We've been having lovely weather-- high 50s to low 60s at night and 875 to 85 in day. That will end next week and it will get hot so I am working very hard to get all my outside stuff done over the weekend. Also working on shawl for asst-living friend. She saw two samples and picked the one she wanted. I've knitted enough that I am pretty sure I have enough yarn.
> 
> Everyone have a pleasant, relaxed weekend. Hugs for those who need them and prayers the same.


I will be in Nebraska in a few weeks so I hope it won't be 875 degrees while I am visiting. I thought 100 degrees was hot. How do you stand it? LOL Have fun on that shawl.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Caught up on last week, now to start here. Thought we were all done with flowers then DH found a store that had everything on sale for 25¢ or 50¢ so....will be planting more tomorrow. None of our fruit trees had even a blossom this year so I guess no fruit this year. :thumbdown: we will be having rabbit stew if he doesnt quit eating my green bean plants! Everything is slow and late this year with all of the cool temps and rain. Have hostas and lillies that need to be divided not sure what we will do with them though, hopefully can find someone who wants them. Outdoor concert tomorrow night so lots to get done before we leave. Made cinnamon rolls today, its kind of nice to run the oven and not be miserably hot! Rookie hope you get yours soon so that you can play with it! Your a better person than I, I would have been nuts without an oven this long!

Good night all!
Prayers n Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bentley  one year old today. Yeah!

Gary used to work for Arps dairy  thus we have a few plastic milk crates in the basement. When ayden was learning to walk he would push an milk crate in front of him  actually I should say run. He used to run up and down the length of the kitchen and dining room  he would zoom around like crazy. Well  heidi brought up a crate Wednesday and stood bentley in back of it so he could push and walk. He thought it was very cool  he did walk and push it

sam

Happy Birthday Bentley. One precious year!!!
Here's to milk crate assisted walking. Too cute.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ooooh, those quinoa recipes sound wonderful and so do some of the others. Thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Hello, y'all!
> 
> I'm still cataloguing the squares and making sure that all info tags/labels are secured to them.
> 
> ...


I guess it was a good thing that I sent a basic block so someone else's block could look really awesome next to it. I am glad that you are enjoying each of them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was too would like to be able to thank the person. I'll have to let a few people around know how thankful I am for it. It is one that i didn't have but had been meaning to get.


Which makes it sort of double!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Caught up on last week, now to start here. Thought we were all done with flowers then DH found a store that had everything on sale for 25¢ or 50¢ so....will be planting more tomorrow. None of our fruit trees had even a blossom this year so I guess no fruit this year. :thumbdown: we will be having rabbit stew if he doesnt quit eating my green bean plants! Everything is slow and late this year with all of the cool temps and rain. Have hostas and lillies that need to be divided not sure what we will do with them though, hopefully can find someone who wants them. Outdoor concert tomorrow night so lots to get done before we leave. Made cinnamon rolls today, its kind of nice to run the oven and not be miserably hot! Rookie hope you get yours soon so that you can play with it! Your a better person than I, I would have been nuts without an oven this long!
> 
> Good night all!
> Prayers n Hugs


Do marigolds keep rabbits out of the garden. What about a rubber snake? There has to be someway to keep that rabbit out of the green beans. It must be colorblind as I thought rabbits ate carrots. Have you ever read the kids story Tops and Bottoms? It is a cute story about rabbits gardening. Best wishes with the garden this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I opened a package that I revived I found the nicest surprise in it. I wish the persin had of put their name or a note in with it. Last week I got home and toes to my gate was a bag with 6 balls of yarn and a note that said it's not much, hope you can use it. A very nice surprise.


How wonderful Caren. Yes, a nice surprise and someone knows you are a knitter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK Happy Birthday to Bentley and to Jim and spider's DH - If I missed a BD consider yourself wished!!!! Making plans and reservations for the last week in June for the Mayo appointments - It is going to be a difficult week for Alan so please keep him in your thoughts - I had to call my Dad today and confess to forgetting to get a card in the mail to him. I feel so bad - and at 83 I don't know how many more Father's Days I will have him. He was real sweet about it and I will call of course on Sunday - I just didn't want him to be disappointed when the mail arrived.... It just seems like I am behind everywhere I look. No complaints - I know it could be worse and I know that we will get through this. I broke down and bought a android smart phone the other day. My old service plan that I have had forever is being discontinued and I switched to unlimited talk and text for the same price I had been paying- of course my old flip phone has a tiny screen so texting would have been a joke.... so a new phone and new headaches!!! But in the 2 days I've had it I have made and received calls and texted (that looks so weird) back and forth with my DD!!! I have gotten my family phone numbers in and I will finish up with a few other numbers tomorrow. It will be nice to be able to check email when I'm out and about I guess.... oops - DH is calling - ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of the final blanket. It will be wonderful.
Hearing thunder in the distance, I guess we will get some more rain. It is so nice and green, but like Puplover everything is late this year and we had a lot of winter kill.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't believe I made it here on page 4. The warm weather must be keeping everyone occupied until later in their day.
I spent today eliminating more stuff. Even went through some I had thought to save and cut it by another 50%. Mostly my sewing things as my machine is on its last legs and I have not even used it in over a year because I didn't have space. Should I decide to start sewing again I will look for a newer one. 
I want to add my Happy Birthday wishes for Bentley. He is quite a charmer. I love the milk crate walking assist idea.  
Uh oh, my train of thought just jumped the track! Guess I will go for now.
My thoughts are with you all. 
EJ


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Spider's DH and to Betty's as well. May they know that they are blessed on their birthday as well as every day.

I was at church for 11 hours today and will be there for many hours again tomorrow. Tonight I added up 325 children enrolled in vacation Bible school and we have over 100 volunteers for the week. That puts over 400 people in the sanctuary each day and a lot of energy and excitement to go with it. It is such a fun week at our church. There is still so much to get ready and make sure that things are done right.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> A lovely surprise indeed, and something you had wanted as well makes it even better.


I was very surprised, it will be a treasured gift.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK Happy Birthday to Bentley and to Jim and spider's DH - If I missed a BD consider yourself wished!!!! Making plans and reservations for the last week in June for the Mayo appointments - It is going to be a difficult week for Alan so please keep him in your thoughts - I had to call my Dad today and confess to forgetting to get a card in the mail to him. I feel so bad - and at 83 I don't know how many more Father's Days I will have him. He was real sweet about it and I will call of course on Sunday - I just didn't want him to be disappointed when the mail arrived.... It just seems like I am behind everywhere I look. No complaints - I know it could be worse and I know that we will get through this. I broke down and bought a android smart phone the other day. My old service plan that I have had forever is being discontinued and I switched to unlimited talk and text for the same price I had been paying- of course my old flip phone has a tiny screen so texting would have been a joke.... so a new phone and new headaches!!! But in the 2 days I've had it I have made and received calls and texted (that looks so weird) back and forth with my DD!!! I have gotten my family phone numbers in and I will finish up with a few other numbers tomorrow. It will be nice to be able to check email when I'm out and about I guess.... oops - DH is calling - ttyl - luv-AZ


I can understand how you are feeling, I sometimes feel like I am on this treadmill and I just can't catch up. I just get through each day and never really look at the dates. Couldn't believe it when I did realize it was my husbands birthday. Not complaining either but you are not alone and I am sure there are many others out there that feel like we do. And you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers will be a tough time for both of you. I still have my old flip phone and it is working just fine for now. Congrats. On getting and using your new phone will be easy for you then to text how you are doing while you are at mayo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caren, I always say that good things happen to good people. I am sure the people who have left you these gifts know that you are a good person. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


awwww shucks you'll make me blush.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ...You have so much going on in your life that it is understandable you forgot but so nice that you will be talking on the phone with your dad. Being thought of is important and if you can get a card and just have it arrive a few days late he would still appreciate it I'm sure.

Hope the appointments at Mayo bring some answers and solutions!!!! Hope it won't be too hard on DH but I know a lot of the tests he will have won't be fun at all. Keep us posted for sure. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't keep my eyes open any more so see you tomorrow.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can't keep my eyes open any more so see you tomorrow.


Rest well, glad you made it through the week. I am sure you are so tired.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somebody loves you. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I opened a package that I revived I found the nicest surprise in it. I wish the persin had of put their name or a note in with it. Last week I got home and toes to my gate was a bag with 6 balls of yarn and a note that said it's not much, hope you can use it. A very nice surprise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is jerk fish? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We have a place here that on Fridays they make jerk fish tacos. I was hesitant at first but my oh my are they delicious! Hmmm should try using the frozen talaria and make some...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another great tea party,,Sam. Thank you.
Happy birthday to Bentley, Jim & Spiders DH.
Spent all afternoon at the set up for the quilt show. Tomorrow will be never longer day, have to make soup in the morning, be at the show by 1030, it's over at 4, then we have to dismantle everything.
I'm beat, off to bed. Have a great night all.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello to all my TP friends from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have joined in but you have not been forgotten! I do a quick skim every few days to see what has been happening (unfortunately that means I usually miss some important stuff)
So to all who have had birthdays or shared news of family members celebrating, I am sending you birthday wishes. To those who are not well or who are supporting loved ones through tough times, I send healing wishes. To those who have suffered loss of family, gentle hugs and prayers. Have loved seeing the photos of gorgeous grandchildren and families, and I love to see what is growing in people's gardens. Nothing much happening in our garden as we descend into winter but when we get back in July after our trip we should have some orchids starting to bloom.
We leave on Tuesday for our North America trip. Very excited! I love saying California, Alaska and Canada with a few days R & R in Hawaii on the way home to get over the rest of our trip! We are spending the weekend doing last minute jobs around the house and will do a trial pack so we can ditch some of the stuff we think we are going to need but probably won't. Anybody got any suggestions for yarn stores in Vancouver or Anchorage? Probably won't have a lot of time for shopping as we are on the move for much of the time, but a girl can hope! Will do my best to catch up with Shirley in Calgary before we fly out. Even if we can't arrange to meet, I will definitely be chatting with her.
I'll try to jump online occasionally with trip updates - that is if I can get the ipad to cooperate as we have decided not to take the laptop this time. So, for now, goodbye until I join you from somewhere in California! Hugs to all.
Denise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just in the middle of making a lasagne, with home-made sheets of pasta. Took time out from this to call Marge Whaples. She does not keep good health, but was glad to hear from me, and of the Tea Party. She does manage to get out about 3 times a week, to the senior centre, using her scooter. But has not managed much knitting lately. I now have an email address for her that has not bounced. She hopes to be able to stay in the house she is in, because she has lived there her whole life. No replacement for Hobo.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

11:30pm and I am just checking in. I have missed so much from last week that I have decided to just start fresh today.

Thoughts and prayers for all in need. I hope everyone is having a good Friday the 13th! I guess I did, because I really didn't even realize that I could be having a bad day! I went to Target to pick up a prescription, but insurance has not okayed it and I refuse to pay the over $600 copay. If it isn't approved I'm going to start searching for an alternative!

DD and I took all of the pets to the vet. Everyone got a clean bill of health. I do have some pills for Fancy and I forgot to give her the morning one. Guess I'll go give her the night time one before I forget again!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy overcast Fife 14C so they say but feels cooler.great opening Sam recipes sound good, and a very happy birthday to Bentley x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a warm and overcast Surrey. We has a spectacularstorm last night. Lots of tthunder, sheet lightening and rain. The garden smells gorgeous this morning. 

Happy birthday to Spider and Bettys husbands. 

Carrottop, welcome from another carrot top (thats what my uncle used to call me. My friend, London Girl and I are coming to the KAP in October.

Hope everyone has a good weekend and healing vibes and hugs to all. 

Saturday photos....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday to Bentley.


From me too.... Happy Birthday to Bentley. Wow .... one year old


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought it was too would like to be able to thank the person. I'll have to let a few people around know how thankful I am for it. It is one that i didn't have but had been meaning to get.


That was very nice of someone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hello, y'all!
> 
> I'm still cataloguing the squares and making sure that all info tags/labels are secured to them.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see the finished product. You have taken on such a huge job for us all. Thankyou again, it will be wonderful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I bookmarked this page. I don't have time to try all of these right now because I'm already getting ready for my own cookout tomorrow. Does your knitting tea party have anything to do with that nice little yarn shop in your town. I visited that shop last summer. It took us five hours to get there. Really had a good time in that shop. I think the shop is called the Fifth Stitch.


Welcome. I don't think you've joined us before. We're here all week and Sam starts a new Party every Fri. Come back and visit often!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sam, your opening is wonderful as usual. Love, love, love the recipes. It is apparent you put great thought into this and have a recipe to appeal to all of us. I so appreciate you for all you do to keep this forum running...HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Bentley...He will be 1 and my Jim will be 71 tomorrow!
> Welcome carrotop71!


And thanks for the reminder that Jim's birthday is today.
A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JIM. May there be many more.
Hugs, Betty, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK Happy Birthday to Bentley and to Jim and spider's DH - If I missed a BD consider yourself wished!!!! Making plans and reservations for the last week in June for the Mayo appointments - It is going to be a difficult week for Alan so please keep him in your thoughts - I had to call my Dad today and confess to forgetting to get a card in the mail to him. I feel so bad - and at 83 I don't know how many more Father's Days I will have him. He was real sweet about it and I will call of course on Sunday - I just didn't want him to be disappointed when the mail arrived.... It just seems like I am behind everywhere I look. No complaints - I know it could be worse and I know that we will get through this. I broke down and bought a android smart phone the other day. My old service plan that I have had forever is being discontinued and I switched to unlimited talk and text for the same price I had been paying- of course my old flip phone has a tiny screen so texting would have been a joke.... so a new phone and new headaches!!! But in the 2 days I've had it I have made and received calls and texted (that looks so weird) back and forth with my DD!!! I have gotten my family phone numbers in and I will finish up with a few other numbers tomorrow. It will be nice to be able to check email when I'm out and about I guess.... oops - DH is calling - ttyl - luv-AZ


Another prayer answered. I've been praying that Alan would soon get an appt. Now I can change it to prayers for comfort for him during all the testing.
Hugs to you both,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a lovely sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 7:53am. It has been a quiet morning so far, the teens were up rather late. Knittums thinks she needs to be touching me whilst she is sleeping. 

Today's coffee

Giant gentle hugs and healing thoughts for all. 
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

happy birthday to Jim from me Bulldog :thumbup:


edit also to Spiders DH :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> I can understand how you are feeling, I sometimes feel like I am on this treadmill and I just can't catch up. I just get through each day and never really look at the dates. Couldn't believe it when I did realize it was my husbands birthday. Not complaining either but you are not alone and I am sure there are many others out there that feel like we do. And you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers will be a tough time for both of you. I still have my old flip phone and it is working just fine for now. Congrats. On getting and using your new phone will be easy for you then to text how you are doing while you are at mayo.


I didn't realize your DH has a birthday today until it was mentioned.
A very happy birthday to him. Hope it's a great one!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I will be in Nebraska in a few weeks so I hope it won't be 875 degrees while I am visiting. I thought 100 degrees was hot. How do you stand it? LOL Have fun on that shawl.


By the time I saw the error I had logged out and didn't want to take time to correct it! Hey, KS has been making the news lately, and maybe this time it was for HOT weather!! Nebraska is usually just a bit cooler but we've been having some funny stuff this year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> somebody loves you. --- sam


I wish I knew who it was so I could thank them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and overcast Surrey. We has a spectacularstorm last night. Lots of tthunder, sheet lightening and rain. The garden smells gorgeous this morning.
> 
> Happy birthday to Spider and Bettys husbands.
> 
> ...


We had a nice storm last night, too. The second one we've had this week! I always enjoy a good storm.
Love the picture of grand dad and the little "heavy equipment" driver!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> - I had to call my Dad today and confess to forgetting to get a card in the mail to him. I feel so bad - and at 83 I don't know how many more Father's Days I will have him. He was real sweet about it and I will call of course on Sunday - I just didn't want him to be disappointed when the mail arrived.... It just seems like I am behind everywhere I look. No complaints -


Hey, with what you two are dealing with, it is OK to be behind and to relax about it. As you said, you'll get thru it and then get caught up. Best wishes on this.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lovely sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 7:53am. It has been a quiet morning so far, the teens were up rather late. Knittums thinks she needs to be touching me whilst she is sleeping.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> ...


Good morning, Caren! Love the coffee and goodies. Knittums is growing so fast! She won't be a kitten much longer.
So glad someone recognizes what a great person you are and left you the perfect gift!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> By the time I saw the error I had logged out and didn't want to take time to correct it! Hey, KS has been making the news lately, and maybe this time it was for HOT weather!! Nebraska is usually just a bit cooler but we've been having some funny stuff this year.


Our weather has been unusual as well. It has been seasonably cool this week which pleases the boys and myself. DH prefers it a bit warmer than we do. I just could not resist commenting on 875 degrees. That is so funny and of course knew it was merely a typo. It is always interesting reading the bulletin at church when they say we will sing to the tune of ..... but the "g" gets inadvertently left off of sing so it will say that we will sin to the tune of Onward Christian Soldiers. That was one of my favorites from years ago. What part of Kansas are you in?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and overcast Surrey. We has a spectacularstorm last night. Lots of tthunder, sheet lightening and rain. The garden smells gorgeous this morning.
> 
> Happy birthday to Spider and Bettys husbands.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon. Your garden is lovely as ever. Love the little tractor, Seth would love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That was very nice of someone.


It was. Some of the teens I thought to Knit/crochet have offered to give me some of their yarn, I know how hard they worked to get it. Not all parents are happy about their children leaning to knit/crochet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is jerk fish? --- sam


Fish that has the carribean jerk spices on it. Very spicy and good


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is jerk fish? --- sam


Fish that has the carribean jerk spices on it. Very spicy and good


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> but the "g" gets inadvertently left off of sing so it will say that we will sin to the tune of Onward Christian Soldiers. That was one of my favorites from years ago. What part of Kansas are you in?


Had a good laugh at the sin/sing bit-- they often post church bulletin bloopers on the web and a friend sends them.

I'm in north central but a bit to the east, I think, about 2 hrs from east border and 1 1/2 to north border, I think.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just in the middle of making a lasagne, with home-made sheets of pasta. Took time out from this to call Marge Whaples. She does not keep good health, but was glad to hear from me, and of the Tea Party. She does manage to get out about 3 times a week, to the senior centre, using her scooter. But has not managed much knitting lately. I now have an email address for her that has not bounced. She hopes to be able to stay in the house she is in, because she has lived there her whole life. No replacement for Hobo.


Home-made sheets of lasagna. Your house must always smell so good with home-made bread of various types and lasagna with home-made pasta.

Nice to hear about Marge but sorry she seems to be doing worse. It was fun when we used to hear about the adventures of Hobo. Gentle Hugs for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> 11:30pm and I am just checking in. I have missed so much from last week that I have decided to just start fresh today.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for all in need. I hope everyone is having a good Friday the 13th! I guess I did, because I really didn't even realize that I could be having a bad day! I went to Target to pick up a prescription, but insurance has not okayed it and I refuse to pay the over $600 copay. If it isn't approved I'm going to start searching for an alternative!
> 
> DD and I took all of the pets to the vet. Everyone got a clean bill of health. I do have some pills for Fancy and I forgot to give her the morning one. Guess I'll go give her the night time one before I forget again!


Did the person at the prescription counter explain why the insurance wouldn't pay?? That is a lot of money. I would call the insurance and find out why they wouldn't pay, especially if you need this medication. Glad the pets all checked out ok. That can be a huge expense too if they don't.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Wonderful recipes, Sam. Thanks for all you do.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I have been up about 2 hours and haven't done anything but computer stuff! I have to get busy even if it is to knit! Of course, that's my first choice. I'm making an elephant lovey and a lion lovey for my 2 great nephews. I want to have them finished by the time they come back July 3. Also, I want to ask the prayer warriors to pray for my DS and BIL and the 2 boys. Supposedly, the boys' mother has been doing "some" of the things she needs to do to get the boys back. I firmly believe that this would be a huge mistake for these 2 precious little ones. She is an habitual liar and very disorganized in a way that causes a lot of chaos in the home. Her older child has already said that she will not go back to live with her mom. She also seems to be unstable. She doesn't have a job, in fact, I don't think she has ever worked. She has to be able to support her 3 children, which may be impossible. She doesn't have a college degree so her prospects are limited. I had trouble financially with a great teaching job and only 1 child, so this may be the fact that blocks her getting the kids. We just want what is best for the boys. I appreciate any prayers that the courts will be wise in making the best decision. 

Happy Birthday to all of those celebrating getting a year older! And a special BDay wish to Bentley! Happy 1st Birthday!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and overcast Surrey. We has a spectacularstorm last night. Lots of tthunder, sheet lightening and rain. The garden smells gorgeous this morning.
> 
> Happy birthday to Spider and Bettys husbands.
> 
> ...


Just found your photos from France and you can sure tell that one grandson is yours. They are both gorgeous and what beautiful surroundings. We were in the Loire Valley and saw many of the chateaus when DH was there to accompany a friend at a saxaphone conference. Does your son live in the Loire Valley? Beautiful lake they have.

So glad you had such a special time with your family. Photo of granddad and DGS on tractor is just so precious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Belated Happy Birthdays to Spider and Betty's husbands.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I have been up about 2 hours and haven't done anything but computer stuff! I have to get busy even if it is to knit! Of course, that's my first choice. I'm making an elephant lovey and a lion lovey for my 2 great nephews. I want to have them finished by the time they come back July 3. Also, I want to ask the prayer warriors to pray for my DS and BIL and the 2 boys. Supposedly, the boys' mother has been doing "some" of the things she needs to do to get the boys back. I firmly believe that this would be a huge mistake for these 2 precious little ones. She is an habitual liar and very disorganized in a way that causes a lot of chaos in the home. Her older child has already said that she will not go back to live with her mom. She also seems to be unstable. She doesn't have a job, in fact, I don't think she has ever worked. She has to be able to support her 3 children, which may be impossible. She doesn't have a college degree so her prospects are limited. I had trouble financially with a great teaching job and only 1 child, so this may be the fact that blocks her getting the kids. We just want what is best for the boys. I appreciate any prayers that the courts will be wise in making the best decision.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all of those celebrating getting a year older! And a special BDay wish to Bentley! Happy 1st Birthday!


I'm so sorry to hear of this serious problem Pammie. Of course I will remember you and your family. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

wwrightson said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam. Thanks for all you do.


I just got to fly over N. Carolina. Hope to visit it on the ground someday. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello to all my TP friends from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have joined in but you have not been forgotten! I do a quick skim every few days to see what has been happening (unfortunately that means I usually miss some important stuff)
> So to all who have had birthdays or shared news of family members celebrating, I am sending you birthday wishes. To those who are not well or who are supporting loved ones through tough times, I send healing wishes. To those who have suffered loss of family, gentle hugs and prayers. Have loved seeing the photos of gorgeous grandchildren and families, and I love to see what is growing in people's gardens. Nothing much happening in our garden as we descend into winter but when we get back in July after our trip we should have some orchids starting to bloom.
> We leave on Tuesday for our North America trip. Very excited! I love saying California, Alaska and Canada with a few days R & R in Hawaii on the way home to get over the rest of our trip! We are spending the weekend doing last minute jobs around the house and will do a trial pack so we can ditch some of the stuff we think we are going to need but probably won't. Anybody got any suggestions for yarn stores in Vancouver or Anchorage? Probably won't have a lot of time for shopping as we are on the move for much of the time, but a girl can hope! Will do my best to catch up with Shirley in Calgary before we fly out. Even if we can't arrange to meet, I will definitely be chatting with her.
> I'll try to jump online occasionally with trip updates - that is if I can get the ipad to cooperate as we have decided not to take the laptop this time. So, for now, goodbye until I join you from somewhere in California! Hugs to all.
> Denise


Denise - It all sounds fantastic! Have a wonderful trip. Look in on us as and when you can, but if you can't we'll know it's because you're too busy enjoying yourself! Safe travels. x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH was up late last night writing something to be read at a Memorial for the student he had years ago that committed suicide last month. What DH wrote is so beautiful and inspiring. Although it won't take away the family's pain, I'm sure it will mean a lot to them to have something from his professor.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone, been up since 7:30. 

This is the all in one I finished last night. Done in mint green(baby green I call it). Cast another one on last night in peach.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a lovely sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 7:53am. It has been a quiet morning so far, the teens were up rather late. Knittums thinks she needs to be touching me whilst she is sleeping.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> ...


Good morning/afternoon Caren. Delicious coffee and goodies as always. Knittums looks like a gorgeous baby polar bear. Congrats on your surprise gift - someone knew it would have a good home.
After saying my garden needs rain yesterday, we had the mother and father of a thunderstorm last night. No need to water for a while now thank goodness.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

its the truth


NanaCaren said:


> awwww shucks you'll make me blush.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up and going on 10am going for now to see what Greg is up to and wake gage up.

Talk to you all later on.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> I went to Target to pick up a prescription, but insurance has not okayed it and I refuse to pay the over $600 copay. If it isn't approved I'm going to start searching for an alternative!
> 
> If you are old enough to have Medicare, do this: Find the packet of stuff your drug plan company sent you last fall-- it list drugs by categories, probably has an index in the back. Find your drug-- if it isn't listed, the drug co won't cover it unless your Dr writes a "letter of exception" and even then they may not cover. Your doctor is the best source for alternatives-- can't believe everything you read on the internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I have been up about 2 hours and haven't done anything but computer stuff! I have to get busy even if it is to knit! Of course, that's my first choice. I'm making an elephant lovey and a lion lovey for my 2 great nephews. I want to have them finished by the time they come back July 3. Also, I want to ask the prayer warriors to pray for my DS and BIL and the 2 boys. Supposedly, the boys' mother has been doing "some" of the things she needs to do to get the boys back. I firmly believe that this would be a huge mistake for these 2 precious little ones. She is an habitual liar and very disorganized in a way that causes a lot of chaos in the home. Her older child has already said that she will not go back to live with her mom. She also seems to be unstable. She doesn't have a job, in fact, I don't think she has ever worked. She has to be able to support her 3 children, which may be impossible. She doesn't have a college degree so her prospects are limited. I had trouble financially with a great teaching job and only 1 child, so this may be the fact that blocks her getting the kids. We just want what is best for the boys. I appreciate any prayers that the courts will be wise in making the best decision.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all of those celebrating getting a year older! And a special BDay wish to Bentley! Happy 1st Birthday!


I'm sure it must be a great worry for your sister and BIL not knowing if or when the mother might try and take those boys back. What a nightmare! Here's hoping the courts make a wise decision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Home-made sheets of lasagna. Your house must always smell so good with home-made bread of various types and lasagna with home-made pasta.
> 
> Nice to hear about Marge but sorry she seems to be doing worse. It was fun when we used to hear about the adventures of Hobo. Gentle Hugs for her.


I make sure I have a strong flour (yes Sam flour does come in 'strong'- as you should know now that you are a bread baker!), some Wholmeal, Rye, and I will be keeping a supply of Polenta- failing proper cornmeal. Eggs I like always to have- being a good source of protein- that is all one needs for Pasta- that and a good pastry board and long rolling pin- I just bought a length of dowelling for that. I do have one of these patent pasta makers (roller type) but you need a strong fixed work surface to clamp it onto- and I lack that- so I gave my arms a workout! And have rubbed a slight bruise at the base of my left index finger- that is easily survived!!!
Marge has got a new phone that she is learning- and does hope one day to be back on the internet!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow Sam, you have indeed outdone yourself! Re the Greek salad, I have never used quinoa. I will give it a try. I use orzo, the little pasta that looks like rice. It's delicious too. Now I'm off to try some of you recipes.
marilyn

PS, I don't know why but I haven't seen the tea party on my KP list for sometime. Great seeing you again! m


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH was up late last night writing something to be read at a Memorial for the student he had years ago that committed suicide last month. What DH wrote is so beautiful and inspiring. Although it won't take away the family's pain, I'm sure it will mean a lot to them to have something from his professor.


Suicide is so tough on families. And friends. Two youth suicides locally that I am aware of. (in the last two weeks ) So sad.
I am sure what DH writes will have been very carefully worked out, and maybe even words of inspiration for the family.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow Sam, you have indeed outdone yourself! Re the Greek salad, I have never used quinoa. I will give it a try. I use orzo, the little pasta that looks like rice. It's delicious too. Now I'm off to try some of you recipes.
marilyn

PS, I don't know why but I haven't seen the tea party on my KP list for sometime. Great seeing you again! m


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, been up since 7:30.
> 
> This is the all in one I finished last night. Done in mint green(baby green I call it). Cast another one on last night in peach.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


How many does that make it now Melody? You could probably knit them blind fold!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just found your photos from France and you can sure tell that one grandson is yours. They are both gorgeous and what beautiful surroundings. We were in the Loire Valley and saw many of the chateaus when DH was there to accompany a friend at a saxaphone conference. Does your son live in the Loire Valley? Beautiful lake they have.
> 
> So glad you had such a special time with your family. Photo of granddad and DGS on tractor is just so precious.


Yes my DS does live in the Loire Valley, its a lovely part of france x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH was up late last night writing something to be read at a Memorial for the student he had years ago that committed suicide last month. What DH wrote is so beautiful and inspiring. Although it won't take away the family's pain, I'm sure it will mean a lot to them to have something from his professor.


I think it will mean a lot to the family. Kind words and deeds were very helpful when my husband died suddenly, and those people have not been forgotten.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Was just reading where slippery elm tea is good not only for coughs and sore throats but helps with gastrointestinal upsets too. I was looking this up because I have some and was wondering about the benefits.

Inflammatory Bowel Diseases

The University of Maryland Medical Center (UMMC) indicates that slippery elm contains antioxidants that appear to ease the inflammation characteristic of Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis, serious intestinal disorders that produce a number of unpleasant symptoms like bloody stools, diarrhea, pain and cramping.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, been up since 7:30.
> 
> This is the all in one I finished last night. Done in mint green(baby green I call it). Cast another one on last night in peach.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


That is so cute! I think I will be making one of these when I finish with the one I am making right now.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and overcast Surrey. We has a spectacularstorm last night. Lots of tthunder, sheet lightening and rain. The garden smells gorgeous this morning.
> 
> Happy birthday to Spider and Bettys husbands.
> 
> ...


Both pictures are just lovely Purple!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Did the person at the prescription counter explain why the insurance wouldn't pay?? That is a lot of money. I would call the insurance and find out why they wouldn't pay, especially if you need this medication. Glad the pets all checked out ok. That can be a huge expense too if they don't.


Sometimes Dr's get outrageous with expensive prescriptions. I always wonder if they're getting a kickback from the drug companies. 
My son said he was prescribed an inhaler that cost over $400 and his insurance wouldn't pay for it. He said he already had 3 inhalers and he doubted this "gold plated" one would be any better so he told the pharmacist to forget filling it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pammie, I hope you sister manages to keep the little boys, obviously they are doing well with her & Family Services should d what is best for the boys.
Nicho, I hope you have a great vacation.
Caren, so nice you have " secret" friend to give you books & yarn.
Purple, enjoyed the photos of France, your GS sure looks like you.
Have a great day everyone, I'm off to the quilt show.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Wow Sam, you have indeed outdone yourself! Re the Greek salad, I have never used quinoa. I will give it a try. I use orzo, the little pasta that looks like rice. It's delicious too. Now I'm off to try some of you recipes.
> marilyn
> 
> PS, I don't know why but I haven't seen the tea party on my KP list for sometime. Great seeing you again! m


Welcome back. Who can guess what's going on with those missing notifications!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello BinkBrice! Don't recognize the name. If this is your first drop into the tea party WELCOME! There is always room for more friends at the table. 

Folks I finally got my laptop back...WooHoo! I can read and type with out eyestrain...LOL.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is so cute! I think I will be making one of these when I finish with the one I am making right now.


I don't think you've joined us before. If not, welcome and come back often.

We're here all week
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello BinkBrice! Don't recognize the name. If this is your first drop into the teaparty WELCOME! There is always room for more friends at the table.
> 
> Folks I finally got my laptop back...WooHoo! I can read and type with out eyestrain...LOL.


Hi Gwennie, Binkbrice is one of my friends snd Lkndy and I are going to visit her snd hrr sister before we come to the KAP. Xx

ps glad you have your company babk. Mine is just about expiring and I am having to type one fingered on my tanlet


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello to all the newcomers, glad you are here.

Julie-I have made 12 newborn size and now Ihave made 10 size 3months.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since we have had quite a few new folks dropping by I wanted to post information again on the Knit-a-Palooza (KAP). *PLEASE note the deadline for getting your reservations turned in*

*What is the KAP?*

Just to give you a bit of history, last winter when Sam's daughter Heidi was expecting, we (members of the tea party) all decided we would be the baby's aunts/uncles which we all were so excited about the birth. In conversations we also said how nice it would be to meet each other. One thing lead to another and Sam said we could all meet in Defiance, OH which is where he lives. Many of us became very serious about meeting so Sam gave us a date that would coincide with shortly after the birth of the baby. We voted and long story short about 15 of us met in Defiance this past July. To establish some guidelines Sam accepted my offer to coordinate this event and I planned various knitting and non-knitting activities for us to do. I was even able to get a slight discount at one of the hotels. Those that attended really wanted to make this an annual event so I offered to plan it again one more time (then someone else can plan it). I gathered feedback from those that attended and after discussing it with Sam we selected *Oct. 3-5, 2014 for the next Knit-A-Palooza* (which is what we called the event). *PM me (gweniepooh) to get a reservation form! Deadline for turning in your reservation will be July 21st 2014.*

2014 KAP ITINERARY/ACTIVITIES DETAILS 10/3-5/2014
This year there is a *$15 registration fee (cash) due at arrival.* This will cover the cost of renting a meeting room for the weekend, etc.

FRIDAY, OCT.3RD
**This year at the Knit-a-Palooza we will be having a Sit and Knit on Friday, Oct. 3rd (starting at approx. 2 p.m. and on into the evening). During the Sit & Knit there will be 4 different mini-workshops, FREE OF CHARGE, taught by KTP members. The mini workshops are:
______Classic Color Work Cowl  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_______Folded Paper Box  taught by Pacer/Mary Wright 
_____Cabling with Aran  taught by Aran Reinhart/Aran 
_____Knitting in the round on two circs  taught by khinkle/Ohio Kathy/Kathy Hinkle

**A STASH & BOOK SWAP

**DRAWING FOR THE KAP AFGHAN that members contributed squares for and Ohio Joy (God bless her) is assembling.

**DINNER: We will as a group be dining at Sweetwater Chophouse (where we
ate last year).

Saturday, Oct. 4
**Breakfast will be loosely organized for those that want to sleep in HOWEVER for those that want we will gather at Bob Evans Restaurant

**Visit LYS - The Fifth Stitch

**Winding Creek Alpaca and Llama Farm Im really excited about this addition to the KAP activities. Tina Stellhorn, owner of Winding Creek met us last year during our visit to The Fifth Stitch. *To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee.* These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

**visit Stoney Ridge Winery

**COOKOUT AT SAMS good food and a White Elephant Game

SUNDAY, OCT. 5TH
**FINAL GATHERING AND BREAKFAST:

I hope to hear from lots of you saying you want to attend and requesting the registration form. Those of you teaching a class and/or chairing a committee remember I do need a registration for from you too.  Remember the deadline to get in your registration form is July 21st! For those curious about the deadline being in July when the event is in Oct. I have surprises I'm working on that require knowing exactly how may are attending along with reservations to be made. *PLEASE request and send in the reservation forms on time...July 21st! *


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry your computer is acting up.....hope you can convince BinkBrice to come along to the KAP! Her sister too! You know the more the merrier! By the way I loved the pictures you posted while in France and always love the ones from your home. 


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwennie, Binkbrice is one of my friends snd Lkndy and I are going to visit her snd hrr sister before we come to the KAP. Xx
> 
> ps glad you have your company babk. Mine is just about expiring and I am having to type one fingered on my tanlet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off for awhile....I've got work to do on the KAP gift bags.....surprises, surprises, surprises! Can you tell I'm getting excited!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pammie, I hope you sister manages to keep the little boys, obviously they are doing well with her & Family Services should d what is best for the boys.
> Nicho, I hope you have a great vacation.
> Caren, so nice you have " secret" friend to give you books & yarn.
> Purple, enjoyed the photos of France, your GS sure looks like you.
> Have a great day everyone, I'm off to the quilt show.


I love quilt shows. I'd better get online and check if there are still any or if I missed them all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr wrote:
Julie this is the start of my shawl using that mixes magenta gleamlace,not much mix so far,but shall see

pattern I am using

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3

_______________________________________
Cashmeregma wrote: 
What beautiful knitting and will be so gorgeous when done and you are wearing it. How beautiful. Truly a lovely pattern. I'm sure that takes some real focus.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, you are going to so much trouble again. I know you about wore yourself out last year but I am still using the things you made for us. What a giving person you are of your time and resources and doing all the organization that includes so much we can't even imagine.

THANK YOU!!!!

And thank you to Sam, Heidi, and Gary for opening their home and sharing their beautiful family with us all year through Sam's pictures and stories. What a gift.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

A friend of Chrissy's is staying with us for a few days., she has to have gluten free foods. Chrissy has learned that some of the things I keep telling her have gluten in them really do. I have found a receipt that uses 3 ingredients, it can be used to make a number of different foods. I tried it this morning, tastes great. I will be passing it on to other family members as well that can't have gluten. You can change the texture by turning the heat higher or lower.

edit pops forgot the link

http://myheartbeets.com/paleo-naan-indian-bread/


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Carrot top--welcome to the group-- you'll find it entertaining and educational as well as lots of fun. Just for you, a Kansas Sunrise:
http://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t1.0-9/q71/s480x480/10151937_10152559141811804_120753704345861614_n.jpg


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello to all the newcomers, glad you are here.
> 
> Julie-I have made 12 newborn size and now Ihave made 10 size 3months.


Oh my goodness- I would get SO bored- I am struggling to work on my fourth and fifth Guernseys!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness- I would get SO bored- I am struggling to work on my fourth and fifth Guernseys!


I get bored easily when knitting mittens/gloves for the grandchildren. I need to vary each pair, I'm glad they no longer want all the exact same. I can understand how you are having trouble with number 4 and 5 guernseys.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH was up late last night writing something to be read at a Memorial for the student he had years ago that committed suicide last month. What DH wrote is so beautiful and inspiring. Although it won't take away the family's pain, I'm sure it will mean a lot to them to have something from his professor.


I imagine the family will be thrilled to have something written by your DH. A lovely thing for him to have done for them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone, been up since 7:30.
> 
> This is the all in one I finished last night. Done in mint green(baby green I call it). Cast another one on last night in peach.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Oh I love the colour of this one. :thumbup: :thumbup: The peach one would be a favorite of DD#1, her favorite colour.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am hoping on making 12 of each size, then I am going to either sell them at craft shows this Christmas or donate. or just give as baby shower gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I get bored easily when knitting mittens/gloves for the grandchildren. I need to vary each pair, I'm glad they no longer want all the exact same. I can understand how you are having trouble with number 4 and 5 guernseys.


it is odd, isn't it? I actually enjoy working gloves, fingers thumbs and all, but I just knit them now-a-days can't be bothered with following a pattern!

with the guernseys when I make another, it may be another Eriskay style one- but I will do more lace work in it! 
Part of my problem is I lost the paper I had written what I did for the first sleeve and now I am sure they don't match exactly!

Grrrrrr- I really do need to get a new prescription for my reading glasses- but it will just have to wait! Maybe next year- after I have paid off my stupid teeth- I am sure the technician has made the upper set too thick- it changes drastically how I look- I prefer the sunken lip look to be honest, to what it does- but they will charge $25 for another fitting- daylight robbery when I paid $1,500!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I couldn't see this well on my phone...Agnescr this is going to be gorgeous!. I've yet to complete a shaw. and just adore this one.


Cashmeregma said:


> agnescr wrote:
> Julie this is the start of my shawl using that mixes magenta gleamlace,not much mix so far,but shall see
> 
> pattern I am using
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HELP please! Does anyone know where in last week's KTP where I can find the recipe Puplover (Dawn) posted....used cottage cheese, spaghetti.....I had copied it before having computer fixed and now can't find it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We have a place here that on Fridays they make jerk fish tacos. I was hesitant at first but my oh my are they delicious! Hmmm should try using the frozen talaria and make some...


what is jerk fish tacos, a type of fish, or thrown together, what???


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello to all my TP friends from Denise in Sydney.
> We leave on Tuesday for our North America trip. Very excited! Will do my best to catch up with Shirley in Calgary before we fly out. Even if we can't arrange to meet, I will definitely be chatting with her.
> So, for now, goodbye until I join you from somewhere in California! Hugs to all.
> Denise


Denise if you do get to meet up with Shirley give her a big hug from all of us!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> HELP please! Does anyone know where in last week's KTP where I can find the recipe Puplover (Dawn) posted....used cottage cheese, spaghetti.....I had copied it before having computer fixed and now can't find it.


Not to play on your misery but it is so nice when someone younger than I am has done something (lost something) that I tend to do often!! Hope you can laugh about it!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Also, I want to ask the prayer warriors to pray for my DS and BIL and the 2 boys. Supposedly, the boys' mother has been doing "some" of the things she needs to do to get the boys back. I firmly believe that this would be a huge mistake for these 2 precious little ones. She is an habitual liar and very disorganized in a way that causes a lot of chaos in the home. Her older child has already said that she will not go back to live with her mom. She also seems to be unstable. She doesn't have a job, in fact, I don't think she has ever worked. She has to be able to support her 3 children, which may be impossible. She doesn't have a college degree so her prospects are limited. I had trouble financially with a great teaching job and only 1 child, so this may be the fact that blocks her getting the kids. We just want what is best for the boys. I appreciate any prayers that the courts will be wise in making the best decision.
> 
> pammie, i know how you feel, many many yrs ago, when my 2 neices were young, Leslie started kindegarden when we got custody of her and moe, my sister had mental issues and was just floating, it was all about her. but i now know a manic depression person, and back then, there was no help, neither did we any of us understand what was going on, but all we wanted was the best care for the girls and to know they were safe,my parents and i got custody, i put my lilfe on hold, (was fixing to build my own home and start my life) but i stopped everything to be there, cause mom worked nights, and dad was old school and worked and came in and wanted fed. so i worked days and came in and cared for two kids, so i didn't birth them but they were with me all the time, so we did the best we could by them and gave them a secure home life and i would do it all again, cause i shudder to think what they would have grown up in and how they would have turned out. as it was they dealt with a lot anyway. so i pray for you and your family for what your going through and what will be. bless and love to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> HELP please! Does anyone know where in last week's KTP where I can find the recipe Puplover (Dawn) posted....used cottage cheese, spaghetti.....I had copied it before having computer fixed and now can't find it.


It is on page 20.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264419-20.html


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a wee note to say that I've weathered chemo 3, given on Thursday. I was feeling a bit smashed earlier but with more energy now. I'm enjoying tackling the first sock in the recently published book 'knit your socks on straights'. I'm up to the heel flap with minimal unravelling. The edge stitches are crucial to sock assembly so that little trick must be mastered. I'll do a bit more this evening when watching the next match in the World Cup (soccer). England play Italy at 11pm our time so Imay not stick being up that late. Go England. Go Italy. May the best team win. (I'd like that to be England!!).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've weathered chemo 3, given on Thursday. I was feeling a bit smashed earlier but with more energy now. I'm enjoying tackling the first sock in the recently published book 'knit your socks on straights'. I'm up to the heel flap with minimal unravelling. The edge stitches are crucial to sock assembly so that little trick must be mastered. I'll do a bit more this evening when watching the next match in the World Cup (soccer). England play Italy at 11pm our time so Imay not stick being up that late. Go England. Go Italy. May the best team win. (I'd like that to be England!!).


Valerie, I have been wondering what has happened about your beehives?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> it is odd, isn't it? I actually enjoy working gloves, fingers thumbs and all, but I just knit them now-a-days can't be bothered with following a pattern!
> 
> with the guernseys when I make another, it may be another Eriskay style one- but I will do more lace work in it!
> Part of my problem is I lost the paper I had written what I did for the first sleeve and now I am sure they don't match exactly!
> ...


It isn't that I mind I just prefer to make them a bit different and not all the same colour. 
Having a bit of trouble concentrating on my guernesy at the moment, have to think back a bit and find my place again. :/ 
New glasses would be a big help i imagine. Mine are transitional so no matter how many lights I turn on I still have trouble seeing with them. Didn't think of that when I got them.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

carrottop71 said:


> I'd love to come, but my husband is taking chemo right now. I don't see him being able to travel again and I don't think I would go without him. But you never know. If he's doing well and I could get someone to go with me I might see you there.


My very best love and my fondest heart o you and your husband. I'm going through chemo too. We're a great team here at KTP and we care about each other. We're all over the world. I'm in Belfast, N. Ireland!! Looking forward to further contact from you on this great site. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It isn't that I mind I just prefer to make them a bit different and not all the same colour.
> Having a bit of trouble concentrating on my guernesy at the moment, have to think back a bit and find my place again. :/
> New glasses would be a big help i imagine. Mine are transitional so no matter how many lights I turn on I still have trouble seeing with them. Didn't think of that when I got them.


Oh! my goodness gracious- had not thought of that one- thanks for mentioning it! I just meant I enjoy the whole challenge of working small on dpn's- I need to re-master turning a heel for a pair of socks that are on the back burner!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Valerie, I am so glad to know that you are coping with the chemo - not that there is much alternative. I hope the football provides you with a welcome distraction, whenever you manage to watch it. I think this is the first World Cup for many years when we have actually been at home: for as long as I can remember, that time of year has been spent on a campsite somewhere in Europe, and we have always enjoyed the very friendly rivalry that has prevailed. Being English, we don't actually expect to win!

Happy Birthday, Bentley, and all the others who share his special day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've weathered chemo 3, given on Thursday. I was feeling a bit smashed earlier but with more energy now. I'm enjoying tackling the first sock in the recently published book 'knit your socks on straights'. I'm up to the heel flap with minimal unravelling. The edge stitches are crucial to sock assembly so that little trick must be mastered. I'll do a bit more this evening when watching the next match in the World Cup (soccer). England play Italy at 11pm our time so Imay not stick being up that late. Go England. Go Italy. May the best team win. (I'd like that to be England!!).


Good to hear from you. Knitting socks on straights sounds like a challenge. Will you be posting a picture when they are finished. I am hoping for England as well.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Almost forgot, I will be waiting to hear how your socks turn out, Valerie. I can and do make them on dpns, but it is really not my favourite way of knitting, so a viable alternative would be great news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank Caren....going to try it for dinner tonight. 


NanaCaren said:


> It is on page 20.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-264419-20.html


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh! my goodness gracious- had not thought of that one- thanks for mentioning it! I just meant I enjoy the whole challenge of working small on dpn's- I need to re-master turning a heel for a pair of socks that are on the back burner!


Mine are just for reading and crafting with small stuff. My eyes are sensitive to light so I got transitionals, not thinking when I did.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwennie, Binkbrice is one of my friends snd Lkndy and I are going to visit her snd hrr sister before we come to the KAP. Xx
> 
> ps glad you have your company babk. Mine is just about expiring and I am having to type one fingered on my tanlet


We would never have guessed! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Valerie, I am so glad to know that you are coping with the chemo - not that there is much alternative. I hope the football provides you with a welcome distraction, whenever you manage to watch it. I think this is the first World Cup for many years when we have actually been at home: for as long as I can remember, that time of year has been spent on a campsite somewhere in Europe, and we have always enjoyed the very friendly rivalry that has prevailed. Being English, we don't actually expect to win!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bentley, and all the others who share his special day.


Hello, Chris! I am back off to bed- it is 6-30 a.m., but I need to put my head down again- hope you and all yours are well!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Valerie, I have been wondering what has happened about your beehives?


Lovely friends Robert and Wendy took the hives to the Assoc apiary in March. One hive is doing well but the other is just trickling along. The queen isn't productive and attempts at getting the colony to raise a new queen haven't been successful. Robert called this morning with this latest update. May was a good month but June has been cool and the floral forage has been slow. The blackberries will flower soon so we hope that the colonies will be boosted then. My sister was stung by a bumble bee yesterday. Her first ever bee sting. She yelped!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Mine are just for reading and crafting with small stuff. My eyes are sensitive to light so I got transitionals, not thinking when I did.


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh! my goodness gracious- had not thought of that one- thanks for mentioning it! I just meant I enjoy the whole challenge of working small on dpn's- I need to re-master turning a heel for a pair of socks that are on the back burner!


I am a bit worried about those socks Julie! Perhaps you need to check that the burner is off before they get scorched! :wink:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Valerie, I am so glad to know that you are coping with the chemo - not that there is much alternative. I hope the football provides you with a welcome distraction, whenever you manage to watch it. I think this is the first World Cup for many years when we have actually been at home: for as long as I can remember, that time of year has been spent on a campsite somewhere in Europe, and we have always enjoyed the very friendly rivalry that has prevailed. Being English, we don't actually expect to win!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Bentley, and all the others who share his special day.


We who are in the other Brit Isles nations are not always the most keen to support our dear English neighbours. Too much national football rivalry. As only England got through and represent our only Brit Isles team, I'm behind them to the hilt!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lovely friends Robert and Wendy took the hives to the Assoc apiary in March. One hive is doing well but the other is just trickling along. The queen isn't productive and attempts at getting the colony to raise a new queen haven't been successful. Robert called this morning with this latest update. May was a good month but June has been cool and the floral forage has been slow. The blackberries will flower soon so we hope that the colonies will be boosted then. My sister was stung by a bumble bee yesterday. Her first ever bee sting. She yelped!!


I am so glad at least one hive is busy- I do hope the second does nurture a queen! Friends are a wonderful part of life- when they are there in the down times as well as the up times.
One summer here- I got stung four times in total on the face- last time it came up like a football. I am very careful to try and relocate bees and bumbles outside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am a bit worried about those socks Julie! Perhaps you need to check that the burner is off before they get scorched! :wink:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

smoke arising!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank Caren....going to try it for dinner tonight.


You are welcome. It does sound good I will have to wait until I have a few more people here to make it.  Can't see making it for just myself, Michael doesn't like the sounds of it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I had to call my Dad today and confess to forgetting to get a card in the mail to him. .... It just seems like I am behind everywhere I look.
> 
> I know just what you mean, AZ. I did remember to get some cards for Jack and for my DSIL. DD daughter is having us over for brunch and then treating us to A Cat in the Hat with DGS Simon at The Children's Theater. I wanted to get a little something for the "dads" and let it go too long so what they're getting is a card with a picture off Amazon of the gifts that are en route. It's that darn OW (over-whelming!)
> 
> Sending birthday wishes to Spiders DH and prayers and hopes for AZ's time at Mayo.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> http://myheartbeets.com/paleo-naan-indian-bread/


Thanks for this, Caren, my daughter is gluten-free. Forwarded the recipe to her. I thought the blog looked interesting!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm off for awhile....I've got work to do on the KAP gift bags.....surprises, surprises, surprises! Can you tell I'm getting excited!


You are not the only one geeting excited : :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for this, Caren, my daughter is gluten-free. Forwarded the recipe to her. I thought the blog looked interesting!!


can't wait to make my own Naan bread . I bought some at Costco that is good and goes well with the Lebanese salad. I made some bread with the gram flour (imagine an offspring of crepe (texture and consistency) and (corn bread)I 'll look for the recipe to make again.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We are not interested in the football, but the Le Mans classic 24 hr race started today and Mr P has been watching it in the computer. Its about 40 miles from ehereDs lives and he will be goi g to have a look round the pits.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> can't wait to make my own Naan bread . I bought some at Costco that is good and goes well with the Lebanese salad. I made some bread with the gram flour (imagine an offspring of crepe (texture and consistency) and (corn bread)I 'll look for the recipe to make again.


Mmmmm. My mouth is watering. It's a rainy, windy day here--I ought to be baking something!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> Do marigolds keep rabbits out of the garden. What about a rubber snake? There has to be someway to keep that rabbit out of the green beans. It must be colorblind as I thought rabbits ate carrots. Have you ever read the kids story Tops and Bottoms? It is a cute story about rabbits gardening. Best wishes with the garden this year.


The carrotts are two rows over and he hasnt touched them!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK Happy Birthday to Bentley and to Jim and spider's DH - If I missed a BD consider yourself wished!!!! Making plans and reservations for the last week in June for the Mayo appointments - It is going to be a difficult week for Alan so please keep him in your thoughts - I had to call my Dad today and confess to forgetting to get a card in the mail to him. I feel so bad - and at 83 I don't know how many more Father's Days I will have him. He was real sweet about it and I will call of course on Sunday - I just didn't want him to be disappointed when the mail arrived.... It just seems like I am behind everywhere I look. No complaints - I know it could be worse and I know that we will get through this. I broke down and bought a android smart phone the other day. My old service plan that I have had forever is being discontinued and I switched to unlimited talk and text for the same price I had been paying- of course my old flip phone has a tiny screen so texting would have been a joke.... so a new phone and new headaches!!! But in the 2 days I've had it I have made and received calls and texted (that looks so weird) back and forth with my DD!!! I have gotten my family phone numbers in and I will finish up with a few other numbers tomorrow. It will be nice to be able to check email when I'm out and about I guess.... oops - DH is calling - ttyl - luv-AZ


We just upgraded to smart phones about 3 weeks ago, what learning curve!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've weathered chemo 3, given on Thursday. I was feeling a bit smashed earlier but with more energy now. I'm enjoying tackling the first sock in the recently published book 'knit your socks on straights'. I'm up to the heel flap with minimal unravelling. The edge stitches are crucial to sock assembly so that little trick must be mastered. I'll do a bit more this evening when watching the next match in the World Cup (soccer). England play Italy at 11pm our time so Imay not stick being up that late. Go England. Go Italy. May the best team win. (I'd like that to be England!!).


Good going Valerie. Is number 3 the halfway mark? Good to hear you're getting through it without too many side effects.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> HELP please! Does anyone know where in last week's KTP where I can find the recipe Puplover (Dawn) posted....used cottage cheese, spaghetti.....I had copied it before having computer fixed and now can't find it.


Pg 29? Maybe.....see Caren already answered pg 20. Tell Mike I didnt think it sounded good either but turns out I really like it!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday to all celebrating! 

Prayers to all in need.

Worked outside planting for 5 hours got them all in and watered. DH and I have to figure put what we are going to do back later!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for this, Caren, my daughter is gluten-free. Forwarded the recipe to her. I thought the blog looked interesting!!


You are welcome. I love blog, her food looks so good and it's pretty easy to make too. I'm loving the 3 ingredient nann bread. It has passed the teenager test, will be making it more often.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are not interested in the football, but the Le Mans classic 24 hr race started today and Mr P has been watching it in the computer. Its about 40 miles from ehereDs lives and he will be goi g to have a look round the pits.


I have been watching the Le Mans as well along with a couple other races. Such fun to get to see the pits. The teens are not as interested in it. Michael has gone to his room. Chrissy is off to a small church fair with friends.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We just upgraded to smart phones about 3 weeks ago, what learning curve!


Seems like every time I figure out my iPhone I need to upgrade some program or another in order for it to work nicely. Learning curve is right.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Pg 29? Maybe.....see Caren already answered pg 20. Tell Mike I didnt think it sounded good either but turns out I really like it!


I might make it for them and not tell them. Most meals are tricky Chrissy is vegan, Michael is my meat eater and I have allergies to foods the they both eat. When I find a meal that fits everyone I keep. Jamie would like this and possibly be about to get Michael to eat it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well typed a long post complaining about my &^$% computer and the loaner (yes loaner from the store) lost it. Long story short when I got my laptop home and attempted to use the "repaired" port it still wouldn't work. Took it back....called Apple and had a lengthy and rather stern conversation.....my laptop is being sent back to Apple for repair or replacement. This time they gave me a older laptop as a loaner.

Valerie so good to see you posting. I am so glad you are fairing well through the chemo and will continue to lift you in prayer.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello BinkBrice! Don't recognize the name. If this is your first drop into the tea party WELCOME! There is always room for more friends at the table.
> 
> Folks I finally got my laptop back...WooHoo! I can read and type with out eyestrain...LOL.


Thank you! I have dropped in before, glad that you got your laptop back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, now I'm pooped so instead of fixing dinner will just eat a bowl of cereal or go out.....just drained from the computer ordeal. Silly I know but spending 2 1/2 hours of waiting and "discussing" just kind of wore me out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yeah, now I'm pooped so instead of fixing dinner will just eat a bowl of cereal or go out.....just drained from the computer ordeal. Silly I know but spending 2 1/2 hours of waiting and "discussing" just kind of wore me out.


I know the feeling, have a rest. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! I have dropped in before, gad that you got your laptop back.


Hi Lisa, I'm merting Londy this week for more' American planning' :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
> I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
> Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


Yummy. Happy Father's Day to mr.P and Happy anniversary to you both.

Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yeah, now I'm pooped so instead of fixing dinner will just eat a bowl of cereal or go out.....just drained from the computer ordeal. Silly I know but spending 2 1/2 hours of waiting and "discussing" just kind of wore me out.


Cereal for dinner is a good idea seems how Michael has eaten already. I can imagine how tiring it is dealing with things not being fixed. 
I opened the windows today, went out and about when we got home it was freezing in here. The heat is back ion for a bit until it warms above 12.7c/55f. Poor knittums hasn't left my side.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yummy. Happy Father's Day to mr.P and Happy anniversary to you both.
> 
> Good night sweet dreams.


Thanks Caren, xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yummy. Happy Father's Day to mr.P and Happy anniversary to you both.
> 
> Good night sweet dreams.


for some reason not known to me- Fathers Day, here, is always the first Sunday of September, this year the 7th.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
> I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
> Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


And a very happy anniversary to you and Mr. P. It's a day early here but you'll see it tomorrow and it will be right on time!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren, xx


You are welcome :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Just watched Great Performances taped from last night.
Boston Symphony, John Williams and James Taylor!
Couldn't ask for more!!
James Taylor may have lost his beautiful black hair but, unlike some singers as they get older, he sure hasn't lost his song!! He'll always be a favorite.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Can't believe it's midnight and I'm sitting here watching World Cup Football, England v Italy match, and I'm not even a football fan! Half time now so I think I should be off to bed as I need to be up and running early tomorrow. Night night all. x


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> for some reason not known to me- Fathers Day, here, is always the first Sunday of September, this year the 7th.


I wondered if father's day was celebrated the same day in other countries.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Can't believe it's midnight and I'm sitting here watching World Cup Football, England v Italy match, and I'm not even a football fan! Half time now so I think I should be off to bed as I need to be up and running early tomorrow. Night night all. x


I was watching it for a while earlier, I'm not a big fan but do have a could friends that like it so 
Good night sleep well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I wish I knew who it was so I could thank them.


~~~Random Acts of Kindness! Love 'em! Pass it along......


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was. Some of the teens I thought to Knit/crochet have offered to give me some of their yarn, I know how hard they worked to get it. Not all parents are happy about their children leaning to knit/crochet.


~~~ :?: :?: :roll: What on Earth could be harmful about learnign to knit or crochet? That boggles my mind!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky you, Margaret to have a knitting group to pop in to.
carrotop71, I am so saddened to here of your DH health crisis. We will certainly pray for him. There are powerful prayer warriors here. Try and find someone to sit with him and go to KAP. I would if I could. I have been a caregiver many times and it takes its tole, so I am sure you could use the wonderful fellowship and outings.
Sam, Happy Father's Day.
Spider, happy birthday to your DH.
Jim's birthday was today too. I got him two shirts that he needed and pray they fit. He is so hard to buy clothes for. With my allowance, I paid one of the local restaurants to make a pan of bread pudding....$54!
The kids stopped by for a little while and visited and celebrated. He is 71 today. Now we are just being lazy. Will go to church tomorrow for the Father's Day service.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :?: :?: :roll: What on Earth could be harmful about learnign to knit or crochet? That boggles my mind!


If your income is very limited, you might worry about the expense.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning! I have been up about 2 hours and haven't done anything but computer stuff! I have to get busy even if it is to knit! Of course, that's my first choice. I'm making an elephant lovey and a lion lovey for my 2 great nephews. I want to have them finished by the time they come back July 3. Also, I want to ask the prayer warriors to pray for my DS and BIL and the 2 boys. Supposedly, the boys' mother has been doing "some" of the things she needs to do to get the boys back. I firmly believe that this would be a huge mistake for these 2 precious little ones. She is an habitual liar and very disorganized in a way that causes a lot of chaos in the home. Her older child has already said that she will not go back to live with her mom. She also seems to be unstable. She doesn't have a job, in fact, I don't think she has ever worked. She has to be able to support her 3 children, which may be impossible. She doesn't have a college degree so her prospects are limited. I had trouble financially with a great teaching job and only 1 child, so this may be the fact that blocks her getting the kids. We just want what is best for the boys. I appreciate any prayers that the courts will be wise in making the best decision.
> 
> Happy Birthday to all of those celebrating getting a year older! And a special BDay wish to Bentley! Happy 1st Birthday!


~~~Prayers are abounding!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And a very happy anniversary to you and Mr. P. It's a day early here but you'll see it tomorrow and it will be right on time!
> Junek


Happy Anniversary from me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> We who are in the other Brit Isles nations are not always the most keen to support our dear English neighbours. Too much national football rivalry. As only England got through and represent our only Brit Isles team, I'm behind them to the hilt!!


That is good to hear!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, popping in for a quick read. Two loads this week after getting the van back on Wednesday. He (mechanic) did an awesome job of mounting a window a/c unit and generator. Now I can be comfortable this summer. Learning curve for the generator as I had never used one before. Also will be able to run a small heater this winter. All because of getting Lila! Not really as it has been in my plans for several years. Have a load to pick up on Monday morning so the weekend is mine.

Happy birthday to all the June babies no matter your age. Also happy anniversaries to ask celebrating this month. My DS and DDIL is this month. Next month is the two girls'. 

Great recipes and pictures. I'll post some more of Lila and I have one of the two DGGSs together. 

Prayers for all who need them. Can't imagine what some of you are going through. My extended family has been very lucky healthwise. I thank God for it. 

Lunch with Sam was nice. Had fried balogna sandwiches with cheese and tomato and cottage cheese on the side. Haven't had one in a long time ago enjoyed it. Only way I will eat it, also. 

Off to get supper. Lila has been walked (several times) and she has had her supper. She really likes being outdoors and it was very pleasant here (Lamar, PA) today. She has barked several times but not like the yip yip of her breed. Wants everybody to pet her.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:
 

> DH was up late last night writing something to be read at a Memorial for the student he had years ago that committed suicide last month. What DH wrote is so beautiful and inspiring. Although it won't take away the family's pain, I'm sure it will mean a lot to them to have something from his professor.


~~~Have you heard of the Cornerstone of Hope? It is a berievement support place in Independence, OH....south of Clevleand. Don't know if this is in the family's area. I just learned about this place....it looks wonderful and they offer a variety of services to children & adults..in all kinds of berievement situations. They do have a web site. It might be helpful....maybe worth a call. Just passing on the information.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello BinkBrice! Don't recognize the name. If this is your first drop into the tea party WELCOME! There is always room for more friends at the table.
> 
> Folks I finally got my laptop back...WooHoo! I can read and type with out eyestrain...LOL.


~~~Welcome back, laptop......talk nicely to it! :thumbup: They tend to be temperamental!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

almost 8:15pm here and I am signing in to catch up.


Gage and Greg are gone to our friends Tim and Ellen tonight for a fire. I am at home watching Wizard of Oz(again, lol) my fave movie ever. I have my knee wrapped in a tensor bandage as it is swollen and aching.

After having broken both of my knees on separate occasions I have problems with them sometimes. Usually it is one knee or the other that aches. Seldom both at the same time. Sooooo I opted to stay home and put it up. 

I am watching the movie and knitting. :thumbup: 

I know Fathers Day here is tomorrow but Gage couldn't wait to give this to Greg. What a sweet kid. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All caught up.

Happy Anniversary to Purple and Mr. P.

Glad to her from you Valerie. :thumbup: 

off to watch the movie.

check in later on.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> After having broken both of my knees on separate occasions I have problems with them sometimes. Usually it is one knee or the other that aches. Seldom both at the same time. Sooooo I opted to stay home and put it up.
> 
> I am watching the movie and knitting. :thumbup:
> 
> I know Fathers Day here is tomorrow but Gage couldn't wait to give this to Greg. What a sweet kid. :thumbup:


Sorry about the knees-- I broke my wrist 20+ yrs ago and it never bothered then but as I've aged it has gotten so I often can tell the weather! Gage's piece for Greg is darling! So creative, like his mama.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Happy b=day, Spider.

Happy anniversary, Purple and mr. P.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Denise - It all sounds fantastic! Have a wonderful trip. Look in on us as and when you can, but if you can't we'll know it's because you're too busy enjoying yourself! Safe travels. x


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Denise if you do get to meet up with Shirley give her a big hug from all of us!


Will do Sandy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Have you heard of the Cornerstone of Hope? It is a berievement support place in Independence, OH....south of Clevleand. Don't know if this is in the family's area. I just learned about this place....it looks wonderful and they offer a variety of services to children & adults..in all kinds of berievement situations. They do have a web site. It might be helpful....maybe worth a call. Just passing on the information.


There's the Compassionate Friends group. also, which is very good. So sad.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sandi, I am so relieved you and Alan have a date to go to Mayo. This will be nervewracking for both of you but you know all our prayer warriors have you surrounded in prayer. Rest when you can for this will be hard on you too. I am just trusting Him for an answer to all of Alans symptoms as to treatment and that you both will see a much better quality of life.
Cashmeregma, you and DH continue to be in my heart and prayers. So many losses in such a short time. Your DH is such a thoughtful professor and I am sure his words will bring great comfort to his student's family.
Caren, you were gifted because of the loving person you are.
Denise, Wishing you a wonderful trip and the opportunity to visit lots of LYSs.
Josephine, you are so blessed to have such beauty to enjoy every day. Mr. P is to be commended on all his hard work. Love the young man with him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Today was a physically tiring day. After spending a year or more developing a flower bed west of my garage, I read that the gas company doesn't want you planting bushes and trees over the gas line. Oh, yeah, guess where I had planted 4 lilacs, 2 redbuds and a Japanese honeysuckle??? Today I moved them to different locations plus planted another dozen iris a friend donated plus a couple plants I had ordered from farmers' mkt. I can barely keep my eyes open. I'll knit a while, then read before bed, but I am off of here. Prayers for those needing them and hugs the same. Sleep well.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Pammie, we prayer warriors will just ask for the justice system to look at the full picture and really have the best interest of those kids at heart. Praying they will send them home to your dear Sis and BIL where they will be loved and have exceptional guardians.

Agnes, wish I had your talent and time to do something for me. I can envision a red one for our church SS party. I am in awe of all the beautiful lace shawls. You make it look so easy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay here is #10 of the 3month size. Peach one I cast on last night. Finished it while watching the movie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :?: :?: :roll: What on Earth could be harmful about learnign to knit or crochet? That boggles my mind!


I have no idea except some mothers are like that. I have seen it more than once they seem to be jealous of others teaching their children things.

I pay it forward every chance I get to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Must not have like the computer doctor experience cause it STILL isn't fixed! Had to return it at 3 this afternoon and was there until 5:30 going back and forth with the technician and finally just said "Let's call Apple" and proceeded to do so. Laptop will be overnighted to Apple Monday where they will check EVERYTHING and either repair or send me a new one. The technician at store is betting I'll get a new one. They gave me a loaner to bring home; good but not new enough that it will accept the embroidery software I need to use.  so I still can't work on my KAP stuff. Grrrrrrrr. But at least I can get here and check my email. It is a bit tempermental but I'll deal with it. Mine should be back by Friday (so they say).


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Welcome back, laptop......talk nicely to it! :thumbup: They tend to be temperamental!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My fingers, toes and eyes are crossed that you will get your laptop back by Friday.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gage's gift is very good. I hope Dad appreciates it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Melody! Love the peach dress/all in one. I would love to sit and watch you knit, knit, knit....I bet smoke rises from those needles....LOL. All said in admiration. 

Ohio Kathy love Lila. So glad you have a companion to ride the roads with you. 
I love my pups and the unconditional love our pets give. You know you can get little raised seats with seat belts for them to ride.
in the car/van and they can see out the window without hampering the driver. Cutest things ever.

Happy Anniversary to PurpleFi and Mr. P on Sunday the 15th! May you celebrate with joy and happiness. 

Hugs and Prayers for all in need. Sandi I don't remember if I said how glad I am that Alan now has a set appointment with Mayo. May God's grace and mercy be with you as you head there and guide the doctors in resolving all issues Alan is dealing with.

This is probably TMI but I've got to share something silly I did to DH this evening. When I had spoken to him earlier he JOKINGLY said I could call him and "talk dirty" to him....KNOW IT WAS SAID AS A JOKE! SO around 10 this evening I called him and when he answered all I said was....soil, loam, sand, clay, potting mix, etc......He busted out laughting and said Oh yeah....you're tlking dirty to me! It was really funny. Hope I didn't offend anyone; just thought it funny since that would be so out of character for either of us.

Okay, enough chatter. I'm going to go catch up a little on the Daily Digest.
Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> My very best love and my fondest heart o you and your husband. I'm going through chemo too. We're a great team here at KTP and we care about each other. We're all over the world. I'm in Belfast, N. Ireland!! Looking forward to further contact from you on this great site. x


~~~Sending you all warm vibes of healing energies...and gentle thoughts for peace. I'm glad you have some comfort from this wide-flung family. It's an awesome thought....world-wide ribbons of care & concern. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :XD: :thumbup:


~~~Do you notice when the lenses change color? I never have noticed a difference. I love these lenses!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Seems like every time I figure out my iPhone I need to upgrade some program or another in order for it to work nicely. Learning curve is right.


~~~I so connect with all that....I just keep congratulating myself that I am to a small extent, keeping up with the 21st Century! :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
> I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
> Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


~~~Congrats on your anniversary! Have a lovely celebration!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If your income is very limited, you might worry about the expense.


~~~Ahhhh...the cost of supplies? I didn't understand that. I thought it was some objection to the act of knitting/corcheting. I can fully understand the supply issue. I wonder if buying a sweater at the 2nd hand store, and raveling the yarn, might be acceptable? It would be a less expensive source of yarn.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Melody! Love the peach dress/all in one. I would love to sit and watch you knit, knit, knit....I bet smoke rises from those needles....LOL. All said in admiration.
> 
> Ohio Kathy love Lila. So glad you have a companion to ride the roads with you.
> I love my pups and the unconditional love our pets give. You know you can get little raised seats with seat belts for them to ride.
> ...


~~~:XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm all caught up. I finished a potato salad and have everything ready to put the new BBQ Ribs recipe in the crock pot in the morning. In the mean time since most of you are into Sunday already here is a card for all the father's involved with the TP.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4887242038239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent

Happy Father's Day Everyone!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yeah, now I'm pooped so instead of fixing dinner will just eat a bowl of cereal or go out.....just drained from the computer ordeal. Silly I know but spending 2 1/2 hours of waiting and "discussing" just kind of wore me out.


It's the emotional effort involved that is so tiring. Thinking things are all fixed only to discover that they didn't fix it. Hopefully the loan one will be better than your old ones- though I must say I have been enjoying the real Gwennies again! (still making my way through last week so finding plenty).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness- I would get SO bored- I am struggling to work on my fourth and fifth Guernseys!


Who are you making Ganseys for now? You sure keep busy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Moved onto the iPad so I can post a couple of photos.
Thought that as you hear so much about our lovely pristine beaches I would show you some that the Tourism board won't like! Fortunately the seaweed didn't smell (it's one of the things I hate the smell off, in fact I don't like anything about it ! )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
> I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
> Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


Happy Fathers Day to MrP and a wonderful anniversary to both of you.
And to all the other fathers in the UK. Ours isn't until September. In my skimming I have noticed others commenting on Fathers Day but can't remember whether it was UKers or also the US.

Edit- NZ is with us in Spetmeber, Canada also today and I think the US as well. So a lovely Fathers Day to all the fathers- and especially to our wonderful host Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Can't believe it's midnight and I'm sitting here watching World Cup Football, England v Italy match, and I'm not even a football fan! Half time now so I think I should be off to bed as I need to be up and running early tomorrow. Night night all. x


I found myself some of the Australian match yesterday (mainly becuase MAryanne put it on) and I don't follow soccer either.
Did I say yesterday that my team won there football match yesterday?. U Dogs!!! It was a close game but we did lead all match though it could still have gone either way right till the final siren.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Lucky you, Margaret to have a knitting group to pop in to.
> carrotop71, I am so saddened to here of your DH health crisis. We will certainly pray for him. There are powerful prayer warriors here. Try and find someone to sit with him and go to KAP. I would if I could. I have been a caregiver many times and it takes its tole, so I am sure you could use the wonderful fellowship and outings.
> Sam, Happy Father's Day.
> Spider, happy birthday to your DH.
> ...


A nice rest after a busy day sounds good. Glad Jim had what sounds like a nice day. Have the 'turns' stayed gone since you worked out the problem?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is probably TMI but I've got to share something silly I did to DH this evening. When I had spoken to him earlier he JOKINGLY said I could call him and "talk dirty" to him....KNOW IT WAS SAID AS A JOKE! SO around 10 this evening I called him and when he answered all I said was....soil, loam, sand, clay, potting mix, etc......He busted out laughting and said Oh yeah....you're tlking dirty to me! It was really funny. Hope I didn't offend anyone; just thought it funny since that would be so out of character for either of us.


I love it- I think it was funny indeed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, love your new cardi, great colors. Hope all is going well with you.

Happy anniversary to Purpe & Mr P.

Gwen, " talking dirty". Too funny.

The quilt show went well, I thought it might take forever for clean up but that also went well. One of the club members won the raffle quilt which raised about $1200 fit the Nusing Home activity fund, that pays for outings for the residents so pleased with that.
Happy fathers day to the men.
Betty, was there something special about the bread pudding that it st $54? Maybe it's different than what we call bread pudding here? Bread with raisins in a custard?
Wel time fr off to bed. Night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, love your new cardi, great colors. Hope all is going well with you.
> 
> Happy anniversary to Purpe & Mr P.
> 
> ...


Night night Bonnie. I must admit to haveing been puzzled about the bread pudding as well- I would have wanted a lot more for $54 as it was a basic dessert when we were kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Who are you making Ganseys for now? You sure keep busy!


I was counting in two previous ones! the current ones are those in the avatar.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It was. Some of the teens I thought to Knit/crochet have offered to give me some of their yarn, I know how hard they worked to get it. Not all parents are happy about their children leaning to knit/crochet.


 :shock: Good heavens! There sure are loads of worse things teenagers could be doing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey and Happy Fathers Day to all those round the world who are celebrating.

Thank you all for your kind wishes for Mr P and my wedding anniversary.

Off to get things ready for lunch, but first some photos...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey and Happy Fathers Day to all those round the world who are celebrating.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind wishes for Mr P and my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Off to get things ready for lunch, but first some photos...


What is the name of the tower thingy right distance? I seem to remember FireballDave photographing that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just coming up, it is currently 12c/54f at 5:16am. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone. 
Have a wonderful day and pass smile on to a stranger, it just might be the kindness they need.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the name of the tower thingy right distance? I seem to remember FireballDave photographing that.


It's called the Spinnaker Tower.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey and Happy Fathers Day to all those round the world who are celebrating.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind wishes for Mr P and my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Off to get things ready for lunch, but first some photos...


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr P. Enjoy your lunch. x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just coming up, it is currently 12c/54f at 5:16am.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> ...


Good morning Caren. The sun is shining here too - hope it lasts all day as I plan to get out in the garden.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And one more...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well typed a long post complaining about my &^$% computer and the loaner (yes loaner from the store) lost it. Long story short when I got my laptop home and attempted to use the "repaired" port it still wouldn't work. Took it back....called Apple and had a lengthy and rather stern conversation.....my laptop is being sent back to Apple for repair or replacement. This time they gave me a older laptop as a loaner.
> 
> Valerie so good to see you posting. I am so glad you are fairing well through the chemo and will continue to lift you in prayer.


Well, I hope they replace yours with a new one.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


Beautiful photos. Serena lives up to her name! The flowers are beautiful too. Seems strange to see Christmas cactus in flower at this time of year!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is the name of the tower thingy right distance? I seem to remember FireballDave photographing that.


Its called the Spinnaker Tower. I think Caren went up it last year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is probably TMI but I've got to share something silly I did to DH this evening. When I had spoken to him earlier he JOKINGLY said I could call him and "talk dirty" to him....KNOW IT WAS SAID AS A JOKE! SO around 10 this evening I called him and when he answered all I said was....soil, loam, sand, clay, potting mix, etc......He busted out laughting and said Oh yeah....you're tlking dirty to me! It was really funny. Hope I didn't offend anyone; just thought it funny since that would be so out of character for either of us.
> 
> Okay, enough chatter. I'm going to go catch up a little on the Daily Digest.
> Hugs to everyone.


LOL LOL Too funny!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Moved onto the iPad so I can post a couple of photos.
> Thought that as you hear so much about our lovely pristine beaches I would show you some that the Tourism board won't like! Fortunately the seaweed didn't smell (it's one of the things I hate the smell off, in fact I don't like anything about it ! )


 :shock: That is some pretty serious seaweed! Ugh.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Beautiful photos. Serena lives up to her name! The flowers are beautiful too. Seems strange to see Christmas cactus in flower at this time of year!


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all, popping in for a quick read. Two loads this week after getting the van back on Wednesday. He (mechanic) did an awesome job of mounting a window a/c unit and generator. Now I can be comfortable this summer. Learning curve for the generator as I had never used one before. Also will be able to run a small heater this winter. All because of getting Lila! Not really as it has been in my plans for several years. Have a load to pick up on Monday morning so the weekend is mine.
> 
> Happy birthday to all the June babies no matter your age. Also happy anniversaries to ask celebrating this month. My DS and DDIL is this month. Next month is the two girls'.
> 
> ...


Always a joy to hear from you, Kathy! Sounds like you
Have a great companion. Now you will be more comfortable as well as Lila.
I'm looking forward to more pictures. Happy birthday to all your folks celebrating!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey and Happy Fathers Day to all those round the world who are celebrating.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind wishes for Mr P and my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Off to get things ready for lunch, but first some photos...


Good afternoon. I imagine you a re enjoying your day with family. I do hope the weather plays nice for you. Lovely photos again, nice to see the Spinnaker Towel. Going up there was one of the best days I spent in Portsmouth. Jamie and I met up with Tessa, we had such a wonderful time. I think we could have stayed up there all day it was rather peaceful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. The sun is shining here too - hope it lasts all day as I plan to get out in the garden.


I am planning on getting out int he garden as well, right after the races are finished. I am checking in while waiting for it to start. 
Hope the sun stays out for you too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


Oh my she just keeps getting cuter every day. :thumbup: Love the flowers to.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> almost 8:15pm here and I am signing in to catch up.
> 
> Gage and Greg are gone to our friends Tim and Ellen tonight for a fire. I am at home watching Wizard of Oz(again, lol) my fave movie ever. I have my knee wrapped in a tensor bandage as it is swollen and aching.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your knee giving you problems but sounds like you're doing what you enjoy so that's good.
That's a fine young man you're raising...not all children are so thoughtful!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> It's called the Spinnaker Tower.


Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Its called the Spinnaker Tower. I think Caren went up it last year.


Yes I did and loved it very much. I don't usually do heights but, promised I would go up and was very glad I did.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Today was a physically tiring day. After spending a year or more developing a flower bed west of my garage, I read that the gas company doesn't want you planting bushes and trees over the gas line. Oh, yeah, guess where I had planted 4 lilacs, 2 redbuds and a Japanese honeysuckle??? Today I moved them to different locations plus planted another dozen iris a friend donated plus a couple plants I had ordered from farmers' mkt. I can barely keep my eyes open. I'll knit a while, then read before bed, but I am off of here. Prayers for those needing them and hugs the same. Sleep well.


Sorry about your extra work. Hope they all survive the move.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Must not have like the computer doctor experience cause it STILL isn't fixed! Had to return it at 3 this afternoon and was there until 5:30 going back and forth with the technician and finally just said "Let's call Apple" and proceeded to do so. Laptop will be overnighted to Apple Monday where they will check EVERYTHING and either repair or send me a new one. The technician at store is betting I'll get a new one. They gave me a loaner to bring home; good but not new enough that it will accept the embroidery software I need to use.  so I still can't work on my KAP stuff. Grrrrrrrr. But at least I can get here and check my email. It is a bit tempermental but I'll deal with it. Mine should be back by Friday (so they say).


You're sure having a time with that new computer. Sure hope Apple sends you a new one since it sure sounds like you got a real dud!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens! There sure are loads of worse things teenagers could be doing.


don't I know that. I have taken in a few in my time that needed places to stay after getting into trouble and parents kicked them out. They only needed a bit of guidance and love. Then back home after wards.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


I like the look of this one the best so far. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8am and the sun is shining. Up early to catch up on here and get ready for work.

Happy Fathers Day to all the dh's out there.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


Another beautiful design, Shirley. I'm looking forward to seeing it completed.
My arthritic shoulder has once again slowed my sweater!
The joys of getting "mature"! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey and Happy Fathers Day to all those round the world who are celebrating.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind wishes for Mr P and my wedding anniversary.
> 
> Off to get things ready for lunch, but first some photos...


Thank you for more pictures of your small adventure.
Happy Father's Day to Mr. P


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Shirley, the sweater is going to be another beauty. :thumbup: 

Sorry for not responding to each one of you. Got to get off here and get in the shower.

Love and hugs to you all. Check in later after work.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just coming up, it is currently 12c/54f at 5:16am.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Caren! Love the sun peeking around the coffee pot.
It's cooler here this morning than it's been for a couple of weeks. Only 61f and it's been in the mid 70's f at 6am. A pleasant change.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And one more...


Love the flowers! And, of course the darling Serena.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't been on here much over the last couple of days as we had Luke overnight on Saturday. He's just gone home (1pm Sunday) and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young. :shock: It was a beautiful day yesterday so he was in the paddling pool in the garden in just his vest and his nappy.....who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't been on here much over the last couple of days as we had Luke overnight on Saturday. He's just gone home (1pm Sunday) and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young. :shock: It was a beautiful day yesterday so he was in the paddling pool in the garden in just his vest and his nappy.....who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


LOL!!! So cute...looks like Luke is enjoying the pool even with it so dry!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very Happy Father's Day to all the dads out there whether you're celebrating today or in Sept. down under.
Hope all of your children and grands appreciate you!!!
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And one more...


Love;y flowers and beautiful baby

Here is Quinn having a power nap


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
> I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
> Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


Happy Anniversary to you and Mr P.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


Looks good Shirley I like the neckline :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Pammie, we prayer warriors will just ask for the justice system to look at the full picture and really have the best interest of those kids at heart. Praying they will send them home to your dear Sis and BIL where they will be loved and have exceptional guardians.
> 
> Agnes, wish I had your talent and time to do something for me. I can envision a red one for our church SS party. I am in awe of all the beautiful lace shawls. You make it look so easy.


Bulldog its just like anything counting counting and did I mention counting?....but thank you


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> almost 8:15pm here and I am signing in to catch up.
> 
> Gage and Greg are gone to our friends Tim and Ellen tonight for a fire. I am at home watching Wizard of Oz(again, lol) my fave movie ever. I have my knee wrapped in a tensor bandage as it is swollen and aching.
> 
> ...


Hope your knee improves soon, Mel. What a lovely gift from Gage to his Dad. :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

AnotherGrey rainy day in Fife..we will soon have webbed feet to rival the bride and groom swans lol
The Blue tits are out in force feeding on peanuts on the bird feeder,nothing on TV worth watching,all football repeats or reality shows,and none are my cup of tea,wonder if I could apply for a rebate on my TV licence?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you notice when the lenses change color? I never have noticed a difference. I love these lenses!!!


DH has those kind of lenses too and he was most annoyed to discover that they don't darken in the car because of the tinted windscreen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


Lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Looks good Shirley I like the neckline :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't been on here much over the last couple of days as we had Luke overnight on Saturday. He's just gone home (1pm Sunday) and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young. :shock: It was a beautiful day yesterday so he was in the paddling pool in the garden in just his vest and his nappy.....who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


Can just imagine Luke waddling lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy anniversary. PurpjeFi abd Mr P. Gwen, hope your computer woes come to an end.. Love the photos of all the kids! 

I foubd a DPN a(with a rubber band on it) in the couch while cleaning. KeHinkle, is it yours?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY 
Sam
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Night night Bonnie. I must admit to haveing been puzzled about the bread pudding as well- I would have wanted a lot more for $54 as it was a basic dessert when we were kids.


Must be a mistake unless it is enough for a hundred people.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! Love the sun peeking around the coffee pot.
> It's cooler here this morning than it's been for a couple of weeks. Only 61f and it's been in the mid 70's f at 6am. A pleasant change.
> Junek


Good afternoon June. thank you I wish I could take credit for it.
The heat was n last night here was a wee bit chilly inside. Just checking in quick before head outdoors for a while.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't been on here much over the last couple of days as we had Luke overnight on Saturday. He's just gone home (1pm Sunday) and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young. :shock: It was a beautiful day yesterday so he was in the paddling pool in the garden in just his vest and his nappy.....who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


Luke looks to be having fun in his pool no mater the colour. I miss little ones. Thank goodness I have enough of them around to borrow for a night, I quickly remember why I had mine very young. We have little swimmers they are like a diaper but don't suck up near the same amount of water. That is why disposables are good for the bottom of large flower pots, they hold plenty of water.You don't need to water nearly as often. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Love;y flowers and beautiful baby
> 
> Here is Quinn having a power nap


What a sweetie he is and looks so comfy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> AnotherGrey rainy day in Fife..we will soon have webbed feet to rival the bride and groom swans lol
> The Blue tits are out in force feeding on peanuts on the bird feeder,nothing on TV worth watching,all football repeats or reality shows,and none are my cup of tea,wonder if I could apply for a rebate on my TV licence?


I hope the rain stops soon, can't have you getting webbed feet. The sun is still out here after the clouds threatened rain for a bit. 
Some how I don't see them giving you a rebate, although it would be nice at times.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has those kind of lenses too and he was most annoyed to discover that they don't darken in the car because of the tinted windscreen!


I find mine don't seem to darken as much when I'm driving. If I'm outdoors or turn on a bright light in the house they work great. Except when I'm turning on lights I don't want them to darken inside.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam Happy Father's day and any other fathers that my be reading this. Enjoy your day!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Love;y flowers and beautiful baby
> 
> Here is Quinn having a power nap


Nothing can relax like a baby...or a cat!!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haven't been on here much over the last couple of days as we had Luke overnight on Saturday. He's just gone home (1pm Sunday) and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young. :shock: It was a beautiful day yesterday so he was in the paddling pool in the garden in just his vest and his nappy.....who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


that swelling up is what makes them great to put in the bottom of your outdoor flower pots to release the water when you aren't home to water.
Here they sell something Called Little Swimmers, diapers made for swimming.

I see great minds think alike :lol: Caren made the same comment, almost word for word :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH has those kind of lenses too and he was most annoyed to discover that they don't darken in the car because of the tinted windscreen!


Me too & they don't come with clip-on sun glasses either :-( What a pain.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon June. thank you I wish I could take credit for it.
> The heat was n last night here was a wee bit chilly inside. Just checking in quick before head outdoors for a while.


Unfortunately, it never cools off enough to have our heat on until Nov!! I guess if we could have our windows open more than a crack, it might have been pleasant last night. With two cats and screens that pop out, that's a definite NO-NO!! Too much traffic and a couple of stray cats make it too dangerous.
I always enjoy your pictures whether yours or those you pass along.
How is your stepfather? I've been keeping him in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone!! Sam, it's always better, we love your openings to the tea party no matter what. 
Well, I'm sure I'm oodles of pages behind, yesterday had a few errands to run, then had to sew a case for Carlys tablet so that she hopefully won't break it, I gave her my little camera case that I had found, just a little foamy padded case for $1 but she liked it and I'm thinking she's more likely to drop hers than I am mine, so I'll try to get a case knitted for mine before we head out. 
Today have a few more errands and the last of the packing, Caren, you are right, list make the difference, don't know what I'd be taking if I hadn't written it all down. :roll: It's just amazing how much stuff you need to take for camping. lol
I think the dog just coughed up a giant hairball, at least that's what it sounded like. lol
Am going to try to do a little catch up here since I won't be on again until Saturday sometime, I may be able to get on with my tablet, but I'm not sure. 
I've told Carly everyone said hi, and even some hugs, she said hi and turned pink. lol She's amazed at all my friends from all over the place.  We fed her Indian Butter Curry last night, she said I have to send some home with her so her mom can fix it for her. lol I guess she likes it.  No, no recipe, it's a spice packet that you add the chicken, butter, and water too, I serve it over rice and veggies, David loves it, I tried a Thai curry a couple weeks or so ago for him too and he loved that. 
Okay, I'm really off to catch up some, hugs for everyone, prayers for everyone that needs them and prayers that those who don't need them won't need them. 
Hugs and love, in case I get off of here and don't make it back before we leave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such great photos of all the happy babies, they are all growing so quickly.
Agnes, what is a TV liscence?

It's a nice sunny morning here supposed to get up to 19C/70F. We are invited to the lake for supper, sons in-laws have a cabin. Not too ambitious this morning, my legs are. Still aching from standing on the cement so much the last 2 days. Just out of shape I guess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope you have a good trip. 


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!! Sam, it's always better, we love your openings to the tea party no matter what.
> Well, I'm sure I'm oodles of pages behind, yesterday had a few errands to run, then had to sew a case for Carlys tablet so that she hopefully won't break it, I gave her my little camera case that I had found, just a little foamy padded case for $1 but she liked it and I'm thinking she's more likely to drop hers than I am mine, so I'll try to get a case knitted for mine before we head out.
> Today have a few more errands and the last of the packing, Caren, you are right, list make the difference, don't know what I'd be taking if I hadn't written it all down. :roll: It's just amazing how much stuff you need to take for camping. lol
> I think the dog just coughed up a giant hairball, at least that's what it sounded like. lol
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day Sam!! And to any others out there to which it applies. 

And a late Happy Birthday to Bentley!!! My the year has flown by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sam, your opening is wonderful as usual. Love, love, love the recipes. It is apparent you put great thought into this and have a recipe to appeal to all of us. I so appreciate you for all you do to keep this forum running...HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Bentley...He will be 1 and my Jim will be 71 tomorrow!
> Welcome carrotop71!


Happy Birthday Jim!!! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

This was posted on today's digest, has anyone seen/tried this edging before? It looks so great on her socks but I think it might look good around a little sweater too.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266095-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate...that is too funny about Luke with a bum like Jennifer Lopez and the pink pool. Bet he didn't care a bit that it was pink but what a shock for you. Too cute!!! We agree, too bad the lenses don't change in the car. I finally bought another pair of real sunglasses for the car once I realized it.

June...Sorry that ol' shoulder is still acting up. Makes it so hard to knit or do anything. Hope it starts feeling better soon.

Agnes...Precious peaceful Quinn. Looks like one of those paintings. Lovely. That is pretty funny about getting webbed feet to rival the bride and groom swans. Hope you get some nice weather soon.

Purple...Happy Anniversary to both of you...46, that is just so wonderful. What a lovely family you created in those 46 years. Your life is so rich because of them and they wouldn't even be here without you. Such lovely photos and brings back beautiful photos. We had a picnic with wine, bread, cheese and strawberries sitting along the Loire. Thank you so much for sharing.

Gwen...That was too funny about the dirty talk. Think you keep him laughing and a good sense of humor means a longer life. Look forward to laughing at KAP. Oh no, so sorry you are having so much trouble with your Apple. Hope they send you a new one. Not a nice experience for you with so much to do. Too bad you can't let Apple know you are on an international forum and people are watching to see this get resolved.

Kathy...So glad to hear about the AC, heater and generator to make life easy in the extreme weather you experience while on the road. And of course your sweet little companion needs to be comfortable too. It must be so nice to be able to have lunch with Sam. Wish I was close enough to join you two.

Kansas-g-ma...Oh no, I wonder where those gas lines are here. Yikes, hope I haven't done the same thing. Hope all your transplants survive.

Mel...Ouch, both knees were broken at one time or another. Our knees are so vital and take such a beating. Hope you won't be suffering too much. Are there a lot of stairs to get to your apartment. I'm going backwards so will soon see what Gage got his dad. Beautiful knitting. Gages gift is just perfect.

Caren...Is today's coffee along the river or is that illusion? Lovely. I know it is Father's Day but DH is fixing me coffee.  

SugarSugar...What a sweet little deer. She is so precious. Great photos and lovely flowers too.

Designer...I love the new cardigan. They are all so lovely. You are so talented in so many things.

Valerie...So wonderful to hear from you. Think of you so often. Sending you love and hugs along with healing wishes.

Darowil...Sorry you had to deal with the seaweedy beaches but it still looks beautiful. Hope your time there was peaceful and all you could wish for.

Nicho...Have a wonderful trip. You are seeing some very beautiful places.

Carrotop...So very sorry to hear about your DH needing chemo. Healing wishes coming your way.

Just got a call from a very dear friend and he was concerned about DH. Nice way for him to start the day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This was posted on today's digest, has anyone seen/tried this edging before? It looks so great on her socks but I think it might look good around a little sweater too.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266095-1.html


That looks like the Latvian Twist. I love this technique and it is great on many different edgings. Makes a flounce effect when you knit up quite a few rows before twisting for scarves or longer projects, perhaps the bottom of a sweater. Been a long time since I have done this. Thanks for the reminder. Will have to look at it when I have more time as it might be different from Latvian Twist, but on a quick glance it looks the same. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is probably TMI but I've got to share something silly I did to DH this evening. When I had spoken to him earlier he JOKINGLY said I could call him and "talk dirty" to him....KNOW IT WAS SAID AS A JOKE! SO around 10 this evening I called him and when he answered all I said was....soil, loam, sand, clay, potting mix, etc......He busted out laughting and said Oh yeah....you're tlking dirty to me! .


Love it-- sounds like you have a good relationship!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


Very nice-- almost like a keyhole neckline. Will there be a pattern?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ahhhh...the cost of supplies? I didn't understand that. I thought it was some objection to the act of knitting/corcheting. I can fully understand the supply issue. I wonder if buying a sweater at the 2nd hand store, and raveling the yarn, might be acceptable? It would be a less expensive source of yarn.


Only if it is a handknit because otherwise the sweaters are usually cut from a piece of knitted fabric and you would have very short lengths of yarn. A friend sometimes does this but only handknit stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that would be splendid carrottop - healing energy zooming to surround your husband and i am sure the ktp prayers warriors will include him in their prayers. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy Birthdya Bentley!!!! My DH b-day is the 14th!! Lots of birthdays to celebrate.
> We had a wonderful weather day today. But two days of rain before that. And it sounds like the rest of the weekend will be cool and rainy.
> Took two days off this week and worked unpacking and sorting. Worked today and started knitting a scarf. Will donate it when done with it. Using up yarn. It is nice to sit and knit again.
> Sam, great recipes!!! You have a nice Fathers Day with your family.


Happy Late Birthday to your DH Spider!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


Oh, my-- the things we learn on KTP-- Luke is just darling.

So is Serena and the flowers! Just lovely. I looked at the cactus and thought, can't be, then realized you are having winter! Again, things we learn on KTP.

Then I spotted Quinn! Such darling babies. And toddlers-- we don't have any like that-- only adults now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Bentley- a year already.
> 
> I am back home after a lovelt relaxing week away. Lots of knitting- but nothing finished. Thats what comes of doing big items! I am exactley one week behind, just gone onto last weeks so figured that I would pop striaght in here and say Hi.
> Off tot he football again this afternoon. We might manage to win tady- one of the worse rteams and at our home ground. But from being the top team fgor much of the centry we are now down near the bottom so can't even say we should we should win today just that we could. We did do well last week, although we lost we didn't lose badly and we played the top team who are playing very well.
> ...


Welcome back, so glad your week vacation was a good one. I hope that the knitting group at the shop works out for them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> That is why disposables are good for the bottom of large flower pots, they hold plenty of water.You don't need to water nearly as often. :-D


Does this really work? I have some fairly shallow boxes on front porch that just keep me hopping to keep them watered, esp when it is hot. might have to try this next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I opened a package that I revived I found the nicest surprise in it. I wish the persin had of put their name or a note in with it. Last week I got home and toes to my gate was a bag with 6 balls of yarn and a note that said it's not much, hope you can use it. A very nice surprise.


Oh fantastic!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Such great photos of all the happy babies, they are all growing so quickly.
> Agnes, what is a TV liscence?
> 
> It's a nice sunny morning here supposed to get up to 19C/70F. We are invited to the lake for supper, sons in-laws have a cabin. Not too ambitious this morning, my legs are. Still aching from standing on the cement so much the last 2 days. Just out of shape I guess.


Bonnie TV licence is a yearly fee(£145/$246) we pay to the government for the privilege of having the BBC free of adverts, if you have a TV you must pay or could be fined.most of the money seems to get spent on sports coverage or inflated pay packets of so called "stars" with the occasional great programme which are becoming more scare than hen's teeth


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope you have a good trip.


Thank you!!! I am just going to go print out all our reservation confirmations for each leg of the trip, I have them saved in email, but don't want to get there and not be able to access them for some reason or another. :roll: That would not be cool. lol

Y'all have a great week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley love the neckline and the colors! That is surly going to be stunning.


Designer1234 said:


> I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!!! I am just going to go print out all our reservation confirmations for each leg of the trip, I have them saved in email, but don't want to get there and not be able to access them for some reason or another. :roll: That would not be cool. lol
> 
> Y'all have a great week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And you all have a wonderful Holiday! I am sure Yellowstone will be an experience to remember!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas-g-ma...Oh no, I wonder where those gas lines are here. Yikes, hope I haven't done the same thing. Hope all your transplants survive.
> .


We got a rain last night and I will water every other day or so, also moved a huge ball of dirt around each one, benefit of having had rain lately, so hopefully they will.

Bad news is that a BIG limb (8 inch diameter by 20 ft)came down off my huge apricot tree (taller than house by a bunch). Luckily it missed my garage and neighbor's , didn't take out the fence, but did smash to pieces the yard bench where I have the bird bath. Will have to find something to replace that. It was redwood with the white plastic supports, doubt if I can find them again and not sure I can do the work to make it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!! Sam, it's always better, we love your openings to the tea party no matter what.
> Well, I'm sure I'm oodles of pages behind, yesterday had a few errands to run, then had to sew a case for Carlys tablet so that she hopefully won't break it, I gave her my little camera case that I had found, just a little foamy padded case for $1 but she liked it and I'm thinking she's more likely to drop hers than I am mine, so I'll try to get a case knitted for mine before we head out.
> Today have a few more errands and the last of the packing, Caren, you are right, list make the difference, don't know what I'd be taking if I hadn't written it all down. :roll: It's just amazing how much stuff you need to take for camping. lol
> I think the dog just coughed up a giant hairball, at least that's what it sounded like. lol
> ...


I was actually just looking at those packets in the store and wondered if they wete any good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the beach pictures Margaret. Even with the seaweed the water is peaceful....but I agree, I don't like the feel or the smell of seaweed.

Glad I've given you some enjoyment with the gwenies. My old computer is very "sick" right now too. I removed the anti virus program and installed a new one my server provides. Then did a optimization scan. NOW even though it shows as connecting to the internet no matter what address I type in the bar it says that that site is not available. I've removed the antivirus program in hopes of reinstalling what I had on it and still not working. Even did a restore to a date earlier to when I started fiddling with the dang thing and it still shows connection to internet but refuses to connect to any site. Anyway, that is why I accepted a loaner while my new (HA) computer is repaired. The technician said I was welcome to install my embroidery software so I could use my machine too BUT this model/age will not support the software. Guess I'm having some lessons in patience. LOL


darowil said:


> Moved onto the iPad so I can post a couple of photos.
> Thought that as you hear so much about our lovely pristine beaches I would show you some that the Tourism board won't like! Fortunately the seaweed didn't smell (it's one of the things I hate the smell off, in fact I don't like anything about it ! )


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

OK, assuming I can find it here-- is the Indian Butter Curry very spicy? I ate curry when in Africa and usually enjoyed it. Thanks, Poledra for answering.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the photos....the first thought that came to mind when I saw the first one of Serena was she looked like a tiny angel singing. She sure is growing so fast. I know you are loving being a grandma.


sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love seeing the pictures if Luke, Serena and Quinn. We have DGS today for awhile. When I bought a car seat for our vehicle I didnt realize till got it home that it has pink hearts on it. When Ashton asked why told him its cause Nana nd Poppa love him.

Planted 48 annuals yesterday nd I am paying for it today. My hands are really hurting today. Off yo make lunch.

Happy Father's Day!

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I was actually just looking at those packets in the store and wondered if they wete any good.


We get jars of the spice sauce- for Butter Chicken and Thai Red and also Thai Green curry- also rather partial to a Satay. Used it most recently with some chicken mince I had bought for me and Ringo to share- a very quick, and tasty way of cooking. Years ago I would have started with the individual spices- but they do get beyond their Use by Date. We can also get various brands of packet mixes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The plants are beautiful. Aren't the blooming ones Christmas cactus? Whatever....they are lovely. My mom had such a green thumb and had plants all over the house. Me.....not very green.....only one sorry looking plant inside.


sugarsugar said:


> And one more...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra....Have a wonderful time camping. What a special memory this will be for Carly. Building lovely memories is so important.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious!


agnescr said:


> Love;y flowers and beautiful baby
> 
> Here is Quinn having a power nap


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren wrote:
That is why disposables are good for the bottom of large flower pots, they hold plenty of water.You don't need to water nearly as often. 

Oh Wow, I need to try this!!!!
Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you all have a wonderful Holiday! I am sure Yellowstone will be an experience to remember!


Poledra...I didn't realize you were going to Yellowstone. Guess I will always be behind. How FABULOUS!!!! I have been west but never seen Yellowstone other than in documentaries. What an amazing place. WOW. That should be quite an experience for all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> We got a rain last night and I will water every other day or so, also moved a huge ball of dirt around each one, benefit of having had rain lately, so hopefully they will.
> 
> Bad news is that a BIG limb (8 inch diameter by 20 ft)came down off my huge apricot tree (taller than house by a bunch). Luckily it missed my garage and neighbor's , didn't take out the fence, but did smash to pieces the yard bench where I have the bird bath. Will have to find something to replace that. It was redwood with the white plastic supports, doubt if I can find them again and not sure I can do the work to make it.


Thank goodness you weren't hurt. You can find another bench, even if different but we could never replace you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the beach pictures Margaret. Even with the seaweed the water is peaceful....but I agree, I don't like the feel or the smell of seaweed.
> 
> Glad I've given you some enjoyment with the gwenies. My old computer is very "sick" right now too. I removed the anti virus program and installed a new one my server provides. Then did a optimization scan. NOW even though it shows as connecting to the internet no matter what address I type in the bar it says that that site is not available. I've removed the antivirus program in hopes of reinstalling what I had on it and still not working. Even did a restore to a date earlier to when I started fiddling with the dang thing and it still shows connection to internet but refuses to connect to any site. Anyway, that is why I accepted a loaner while my new (HA) computer is repaired. The technician said I was welcome to install my embroidery software so I could use my machine too BUT this model/age will not support the software. Guess I'm having some lessons in patience. LOL


Yes, quite a bit of patience needed but it sure is aggravating. Especially when you are trying to do so much. I know how much time and effort it took just trying to get things repaired from the accident when the man plowed into our yard and trees. Lots of time on the phone trying to get people to come, staying home to be here for the calls, people not wanting to do estimates with being paid for them. It was exhausting at the time. Seemed like there would be nothing to it but it took a lot more time than one thinks, so I totally understand. Can't wait for you to get a computer that is working. Must say I am surprised at Apple. Think the quality of everything will suffer from not being made in the Gool Ol' USA.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank goodness you weren't hurt. You can find another bench, even if different but we could never replace you.


TYSM. Think my favorite tree guy has moved to KC, 2 hrs away, so may have to try something else. I just went out to do more looking. There just might be enough of the redwood I could salvage for a much smaller bench if I do it right. might have to add a couple pieces. Might be able to talk a friend into sawing both the tree limb and the redwood for me. But not on Fathers' Day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doggone it.....I meant to put some disposables in the bottom of the big pot I just planted.....oh well....guess I'll just hve to keep hopping myself.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Does this really work? I have some fairly shallow boxes on front porch that just keep me hopping to keep them watered, esp when it is hot. might have to try this next year.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Doggone it.....I meant to put some disposables in the bottom of the big pot I just planted.....oh well....guess I'll just hve to keep hopping myself.


love the pix in my head of the two of us hopping around watering things! TY for a good laugh.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That is why disposables are good for the bottom of large flower pots, they hold plenty of water.You don't need to water nearly as often. :-D


That sounds like a good tip, haven't heard that one before. I'll have to try it - just need to find a baby who will donate a disposable nappy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like a good tip, haven't heard that one before. I'll have to try it - just need to find a baby who will donate a disposable nappy!


 :thumbup: or if you have lots of pots- one pack should last a long time! And you can exclaim about how they are daylight robbery- and you always washed the kids nappies...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: or if you have lots of pots- one pack should last a long time! And you can exclaim about how they are daylight robbery- and you always washed the kids nappies...


Woman, your sense of humor just pops thru every now and then! Love it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!!! I am just going to go print out all our reservation confirmations for each leg of the trip, I have them saved in email, but don't want to get there and not be able to access them for some reason or another. :roll: That would not be cool. lol
> 
> Y'all have a great week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You have a great week too. Have a wonderful trip and enjoy the camping!! Take care, safe journey. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Woman, your sense of humor just pops thru every now and then! Love it.


Nice to find someone who appreciates my sense of humour- in person people often think I am serious- but then I am usually dead pan!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: or if you have lots of pots- one pack should last a long time! And you can exclaim about how they are daylight robbery- and you always washed the kids nappies...


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I never did get caught up with last week's KTP, but I am caught up for this week! Hugs and prayers for all. Happy Birthdays, and Happy Anniveraries.

I had Mom last Sunday. We had a good day, but she didn't know who I was. She had been commenting on my RV in the back yard and about theirs. She knew my DB had the one she and dad had, asked if I got to use mine, then wondered if her daughter Tami ever got to use hers. I just answered yes. 

Yesterday my knitting circle had a summer outing. We went to River Colors Studio yarn shop in Lakewood, OH in the morning and had a great time, then went to lunch afterward. Shhh, don't tell M how much I spent! I got yarn for 2 shawls and yarn for Arriana 2 more sweaters, and some patterns for Arriana to grow into. Then stopped at DB's for a visit and saw Mom for a minute. 

Today I have done nothing but put 1 load of clothes in the washer and get cabbage rolls out of the freezer for dinner, and read here! M will be home from work in an hour. Guess I better get something done.

Tami


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy anniversary. PurpjeFi abd Mr P. Gwen, hope your computer woes come to an end.. Love the photos of all the kids!
> 
> I foubd a DPN a(with a rubber band on it) in the couch while cleaning. KeHinkle, is it yours?


Is it metal? I also left my shaker container. If I don't see you before KAP will you bring it with you?

Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A quick note to wish a Happy Fathers Day to all the dad's and also to the single moms that have had to fill in. Quiet here today, and I think I will knit a sweater for my new phone!!!
luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Is it metal? I also left my shaker container. If I don't see you before KAP will you bring it with you?
> 
> Kathy


It is metal. I have the needle and your water bottle set to the side to bring to KAP.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I really like this Shirley - I hate stuff up around my neck.... it's funny, I can wear a turtleneck - but not a crew neck!!


Designer1234 said:


> I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> What a sweetie he is and looks so comfy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: (re Quinn)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Makes perfect sense - it looks like a Spinnaker Sail on a sailboat. The spinnaker is a large sail.


angelam said:


> It's called the Spinnaker Tower.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She is just sooooooo beautiful!!!


sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> that swelling up is what makes them great to put in the bottom of your outdoor flower pots to release the water when you aren't home to water.
> Here they sell something Called Little Swimmers, diapers made for swimming.
> 
> I see great minds think alike :lol: Caren made the same comment, almost word for word :lol:


LOL! You can get swimming nappies here too (seemingly :roll: ) and I had wondered what the difference was from normal disposables.....then I had a Practical demonstration! What is it that's in these nappies? When I took the swollen nappy off of Luke part of it burst and some of the white granules spilled onto the grass, and later I noticed a magpie which looked as though it was eating them?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Josephine, I don't know whether or not I wished you and Mr. P a happy anniversary. So HAPPY ANNIVERSARY AND FATHERS DAY TO MR p. Jet skis are fun if they don't flip you on purpose. LOL!
Margaret, I guess I conquered them as my edges are beautiful now doing it the way the dishcloth pattern instructed. I work on them when I need a break from Allyson's socks. With the size 1 needle and the patterned leg and instep, they are tedious and moving slowly. I have been a little disappointed in the Cascade Heritage Fingering as it splits so badly.
Cathy, Serena is sure filling out and growing. She looks like such a good little girl. I love Christmas cactuses but have no luch with them.
I looked at my Hydrangea today. It is full of flowere....all violet.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!! Sam, it's always better, we love your openings to the tea party no matter what.
> Well, I'm sure I'm oodles of pages behind, yesterday had a few errands to run, then had to sew a case for Carlys tablet so that she hopefully won't break it, I gave her my little camera case that I had found, just a little foamy padded case for $1 but she liked it and I'm thinking she's more likely to drop hers than I am mine, so I'll try to get a case knitted for mine before we head out.
> Today have a few more errands and the last of the packing, Caren, you are right, list make the difference, don't know what I'd be taking if I hadn't written it all down. :roll: It's just amazing how much stuff you need to take for camping. lol
> I think the dog just coughed up a giant hairball, at least that's what it sounded like. lol
> ...


Have a great trip!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Stopping in long enough to wish Happy Father's Day to Sam and to all the DHs and DSs of the folks here. I hope all the Dads are surrounded by their loving families today - and always.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It is metal. I have the needle and your water bottle set to the side to bring to KAP.


Thank you.
Kathy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke in the paddling pool showing off his JayLo derrière!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3:20pm and I am home now. Got Greg's fathers day gifts and he is happy.

I took some pics of flowers on the way to work but I have to load the pics. Will do that later on.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Kate he is so cute - pink pool and all!!!


KateB said:


> Haven't been on here much over the last couple of days as we had Luke overnight on Saturday. He's just gone home (1pm Sunday) and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young. :shock: It was a beautiful day yesterday so he was in the paddling pool in the garden in just his vest and his nappy.....who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And another beauty!! Or should I say handsome - either way I just am loving all these KTP grandbabies!!!


agnescr said:


> Love;y flowers and beautiful baby
> 
> Here is Quinn having a power nap


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Someone warned me about that - so I just went with regular lenses and kept my old sunglasses for now- I do need a new pair - but it will just have to wait until I have more free time!!!


KateB said:


> DH has those kind of lenses too and he was most annoyed to discover that they don't darken in the car because of the tinted windscreen!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I can see I am suffering from Sometimers today as I am forgetting to comment on things important.

Shirley, I love your new sweater. You, as Agnes, are so gifted. I can't even imagine making a sweater with no pattern.

Melody, I meant to mention how sweet Gage's Father's Day gift was. It still blows my mind how fast you turn out these little sweaters as well as other knitting items. I am slow as a turtle.

Love all the pictures of these sweet little babies. Quin is so cute, Agnes and just looks like a chunky little boy. My Steve was like that...a little butterball.
Kate, luke is precious in the "pink" pool, even if his diaper is loaded. LOL. I am right there with you about how the little ones can just jap you as well as the teenagers and college age. I adore all of mine and thoroughly enjoy their visits, but man it takes me a day or two to recover. God knew what he was doing making young mothers.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to find someone who appreciates my sense of humour- in person people often think I am serious- but then I am usually dead pan!


Your Scottish heritage by any chance?!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Your Scottish heritage by any chance?!! :wink: :lol:


I guess so! Certainly my dad and I had lots of laughs together.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love your answer to Ashton!!! Quick thinking Pup!!!


Pup lover said:


> Love seeing the pictures if Luke, Serena and Quinn. We have DGS today for awhile. When I bought a car seat for our vehicle I didnt realize till got it home that it has pink hearts on it. When Ashton asked why told him its cause Nana nd Poppa love him.
> 
> Planted 48 annuals yesterday nd I am paying for it today. My hands are really hurting today. Off yo make lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Someone warned me about that - so I just went with regular lenses and kept my old sunglasses for now- I do need a new pair - but it will just have to wait until I have more free time!!!


I was very pleased (& somewhat amazed :lol: ) that DH realised before younger DS's wedding that he would have to get other glasses or end up looking like Al Capone / Roy Orbison in the wedding photos! He could have removed them I suppose, but he's worn them full time for so long now that he looks funny without them....plus he can't see! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess so! Certainly my dad and I had lots of laughs together.


Did you ever get to see Chic Murray? Now he was dead pan! Takes a certain kind of sense of humour to 'get' him....I think he was hysterical. Must see if I can get a clip on YouTube.

I did look but there was nothing that did him justice.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was very pleased (& somewhat amazed :lol: ) that DH realised before younger DS's wedding that he would have to get other glasses or end up looking like Al Capone / Roy Orbison in the wedding photos! He could have removed them I suppose, but he's worn them full time for so long now that he looks funny without them....plus he can't see! :roll:


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK now I am really off to do some knitting - ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like a good tip, haven't heard that one before. I'll have to try it - just need to find a baby who will donate a disposable nappy!


I hope you mean an unused one :shock: . - Hi Angela, how you doing?xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you ever get to see Chic Murray? Now he was dead pan! Takes a certain kind of sense of humour to 'get' him....I think he was hysterical. Must see if I can get a clip on YouTube.


He was one of Mr Ps all time favourites. That's what comes of having a Glaswegian mother!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He was one of Mr Ps all time favourites. That's what comes of having a Glaswegian mother!!


Probably! One of Chic Murray's one-liners that I remember was, "Someone asked me, did you see the Battersea Dogs' Home? I said I didn't even know he'd been away!" I'm sure if you ask Mr P he'll be able to quote bits too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra....Have a wonderful time camping. What a special memory this will be for Carly. Building lovely memories is so important.


Thank you, just had to call and verify that check in time is 11am, couldn't remember. She's missing her baby sisters 4th birthday today, but doesn't seem to upset about missing the bounce house.  
She met the girls across the street Friday night and I had to *drag* her home. lol They hit it off famously but the girls had to be up and around to head out by 530am.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Josephine, I don't know whether or not I wished you and Mr. P a happy anniversary. So HAPPY ANNIVERSARY AND FATHERS DAY TO MR p. Jet skis are fun if they don't flip you on purpose. LOL!
> 
> My DS know better than to try and flip me, on the other hand when I am at the controls :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, Luke is just getting cuter every day. 
Carly added her AWES while watching him in the pool.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> that swelling up is what makes them great to put in the bottom of your outdoor flower pots to release the water when you aren't home to water.
> Here they sell something Called Little Swimmers, diapers made for swimming.
> 
> I see great minds think alike :lol: Caren made the same comment, almost word for word :lol:


I have been using diapers in the flower pots for decades saved me when I didn't have a hose to water with. I also put them on the gardens water once a week or so and the garden grows wonderfully.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Probably! One of Chic Murray's one-liners that I remember was, "Someone asked me, did you see the Battersea Dogs' Home? I said I didn't even know he'd been away!" I'm sure if you ask Mr P he'll be able to quote bits too!


Best not get him started otherwise he will never stop and I need to count stitches for my shawl.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, just had to call and verify that check in time is 11am, couldn't remember. She's missing her baby sisters 4th birthday today, but doesn't seem to upset about missing the bounce house.
> She met the girls across the street Friday night and I had to *drag* her home. lol They hit it off famously but the girls had to be up and around to head out by 530am.


Is a Bounce House what we would call a bouncy castle, where the kids all jump about inside an inflatable construction? Many years ago we had 2 French boys staying with us on a reciprocal football tournament and they had never seen a bouncy castle before, so they christened it " Le chateau boing!"


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra...I didn't realize you were going to Yellowstone. Guess I will always be behind. How FABULOUS!!!! I have been west but never seen Yellowstone other than in documentaries. What an amazing place. WOW. That should be quite an experience for all of you.


I'll take a bunch of pictures, I just got a bigger memory card for my camera so that it will hold more. Should be a very interesting experience.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is a Bounce House what we would call a bouncy castle, where the kids all jump about inside an inflatable construction? Many years ago we had 2 French boys staying with us on a reciprocal football tournament and they had never seen a bouncy castle before, so they christened it " Le chateau boing!"


 Yes the very same. lol...Le chateau boing, I like that, will have to remember to use it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take a bunch of pictures, I just got a bigger memory card for my camera so that it will hold more. Should be a very interesting experience.


Have a really wonderful time. I've just bought two huge memory cards for my camera for my holiday to the USA and Canada :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Does this really work? I have some fairly shallow boxes on front porch that just keep me hopping to keep them watered, esp when it is hot. might have to try this next year.


I have used them for years even with shallow boxes. It works even better if you mix some fertilizer into the water first instant feed for the plants.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh fantastic!!!! :thumbup:


I know I am happy to get it. Tonight I plan on sitting down and reading it or at least starting it. 
We have made cheese cake today it is delicious DJ has given it a thumbs up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> What is it that's in these nappies? When I took the swollen nappy off of Luke part of it burst and some of the white granules spilled onto the grass, and later I noticed a magpie which looked as though it was eating them?


I hope the bird didn't get them-- might swell up in his tummy and cause problems, maybe even death. The stuff is small, round pellets that absorb water-- I've made neck coolers to send to soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. Really weird stuff, not sure what it is made from.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a really wonderful time. I've just bought two huge memory cards for my camera for my holiday to the USA and Canada :thumbup:


Good idea I had several large memory cards the first time i went to London. Was a good thing one day I filled two of them, Dave shook his head thinking how long it was going to take me to go through all of them. Weeks is how long it took. The second time I took my laptop and edited at night.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I hope the bird didn't get them-- might swell up in his tummy and cause problems, maybe even death. The stuff is small, round pellets that absorb water-- I've made neck coolers to send to soldiers in Iraq and Afghanistan. Really weird stuff, not sure what it is made from.


I doubt if these granules could have swollen up any more!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

For those of you who were wondering, Jim's favorite desert in the whole world is bread pudding. I have tried many recioes and have just not found one he like. There is a restaurant here called T'Beauxs He loves their bread pudding, so I asked them if they would make me a pan of bread pudding. They said yes and it would be $50. I didn't think to ask it what size it was. When I called to see if it was ready, the young lady asked if it was half a pan or a whole pan. I replied that all I knew was they had quoted me a price of $50. When I got there to pick it up it was a huge pan and was $54. I don't eat bread pudding, so Jim is giving plates of it away. LOL. Lesson learned. I could have cried. I only get $100 a month play money and $35 is deducted for a medically needed pedicure once a mont, so the pudding experience HURT! LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Did you ever get to see Chic Murray? Now he was dead pan! Takes a certain kind of sense of humour to 'get' him....I think he was hysterical. Must see if I can get a clip on YouTube.
> 
> I did look but there was nothing that did him justice.


This was on the box? I don't recall the name at all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> For those of you who were wondering, Jim's favorite desert in the whole world is bread pudding. I have tried many recioes and have just not found one he like. There is a restaurant here called T'Beauxs He loves their bread pudding, so I asked them if they would make me a pan of bread pudding. They said yes and it would be $50. I didn't think to ask it what size it was. When I called to see if it was ready, the young lady asked if it was half a pan or a whole pan. I replied that all I knew was they had quoted me a price of $50. When I got there to pick it up it was a huge pan and was $54. I don't eat bread pudding, so Jim is giving plates of it away. LOL. Lesson learned. I could have cried. I only get $100 a month play money and $35 is deducted for a medically needed pedicure once a mont, so the pudding experience HURT! LOL!


mmmmmm, that was unfortunate.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good idea I had several large memory cards the first time i went to London. Was a good thing one day I filled two of them, Dave shook his head thinking how long it was going to take me to go through all of them. Weeks is how long it took. The second time I took my laptop and edited at night.


I plan on bringing my tablet so I can download them and hopefully email those I want to keep to Mr P or send them to my drop box.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> For those of you who were wondering, Jim's favorite desert in the whole world is bread pudding. I have tried many recioes and have just not found one he like. There is a restaurant here called T'Beauxs He loves their bread pudding, so I asked them if they would make me a pan of bread pudding. They said yes and it would be $50. I didn't think to ask it what size it was. When I called to see if it was ready, the young lady asked if it was half a pan or a whole pan. I replied that all I knew was they had quoted me a price of $50. When I got there to pick it up it was a huge pan and was $54. I don't eat bread pudding, so Jim is giving plates of it away. LOL. Lesson learned. I could have cried. I only get $100 a month play money and $35 is deducted for a medically needed pedicure once a mont, so the pudding experience HURT! LOL!


Reminds me of the bread pudding my mum used to make, it was big enough to feed all the kids in the street.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to work on my shawl a bit more.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was on the box? I don't recall the name at all!


He was an old time Scottish comedian & played a lot of theatres with his wife Maidie. They were billed as The Tall Droll and the Small Doll.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Loaded the photos, here they are....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He was an old time Scottish comedian & played a lot of theatres with his wife Maidie. They were billed as The Tall Droll and the Small Doll.


Of course probably too young when we left- and we get very little here from Scotland at all!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope you mean an unused one :shock: . - Hi Angela, how you doing?xx


I'm fine thanks! Think I probably will stick with unused nappies!! Hope you've had a good Father's Day and Anniversary with a glass or three to celebrate. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a really wonderful time. I've just bought two huge memory cards for my camera for my holiday to the USA and Canada :thumbup:


Two, however huge, memory cards will not be enough!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just caught up, so am checking in briefly!

Happy Anniversary, Mr & Mrs Purple!

Best wishes for Fathers's Day to all those who qualify. I usually contrive to be away from home for Mother's Day (or Mothering Sunday as it is still known in the UK), because three of my daughters are mothers now themselves, and I prefer the focus to be on them. However, we had planned to go away for a few days at the end of last week, until my husband realised that it would mean he would be away for Father's Day. Suddenly, plans were changed, so we are leaving on Tuesday instead. As it turns out, one daughter left yesterday for her family holiday (but did deliver a card and a present before she left), another popped in briefly this morning, one was ill, but is coming over tomorrow, and the other, we have not yet heard from. The sons-in-laws have not fared much better, as the three oldest grandchildren have been away for the weekend at guide and scout camps!

Shirley, I love your cardigan. That looks a really comfortable - and flattering - neckline.

Gagesmom, I am really envious that you have so many people to knit baby things for! We all, in my knitting group, love making little garments, but find it hard to find anyone to donate them to. We made premmie clothes for the local special care unit, but then they said they had enough. We made items to be sold in the hospital shop, until they, too, had more than they could sell. We most of us have grandchildren, but they are tiny for such a short time, it does not give us much scope. Such a shame - perhaps the problem is, we are too old, so we don't have many friends who are having babies any more!

And finally, all those babies are just so cute! I wish I could post some pictures of our little ones, but the family have vetoed any such posts. You will just have to take my word for it that they are not half bad!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, happy fathers day!
June, sorry about your shoulder. Mine is hurting like the devil.
Love pix Luke and Serena. Precious.
Gwen, have had excellent support with Apple. They send you new computer and you send old one back in that box.
Mellie, sorry about broken knees. It must be hard for you waitressing.
Nicho, enjoy your trip.
Nittergma, I am sure the family will appreciate your DH's thoughtful letter.
Shirley, love the keyhole neckline and soft colors of sweater.
A friend asked me on trip to Norton Simon Museum in Pasadena. So we left Saturday morning. Met up with three other women and enjoyed Buddhist sculptures and pictures, had lunch and then coffee and made a day of it. Got back before lunch today. Stayed overnight at motel.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh, Bulldog, loved the bread pudding story and sorry it cost you so much! My DDs threw a surprise b-day party for me in March at a local buffet and paid them to make my favorite of their desserts, which they no longer make, and it was a HUGE amount-- I gave it away and still ate it for several days. SOOO good, though.

My tree limb is gone, just have to go over the backyard and pick up loose pieces. Student (now does remodeling)lives down the street, called to ask if he had anyone who could handle it and he came himself. Might just be because I said it was apricot and would make good smelling firewood in a year. He has a friend who smokes meat and friend wanted it! I'll pay him for it, but to get it that fast, super! Limb also did not damage my umbrella clothes line that holds my bird feeders. John was most impressed with the orioles. They were VERY busy coming in and out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> LOL! You can get swimming nappies here too (seemingly :roll: ) and I had wondered what the difference was from normal disposables.....then I had a Practical demonstration! What is it that's in these nappies? When I took the swollen nappy off of Luke part of it burst and some of the white granules spilled onto the grass, and later I noticed a magpie which looked as though it was eating them?


Watch out for that swollen water-logged magpie with the J-Lo butt. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke in the paddling pool showing off his JayLo derrière!


Such an adorable face that I had to watch the opening twice. JLo butt is too funny. :XD: :XD: :XD: Quite something that he could still maneuver around so well and was padded for the down maneuver. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope you mean an unused one :shock: . - Hi Angela, how you doing?xx


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to add fertilizer. :roll: :?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > Josephine, I don't know whether or not I wished you and Mr. P a happy anniversary. So HAPPY ANNIVERSARY AND FATHERS DAY TO MR p. Jet skis are fun if they don't flip you on purpose. LOL!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take a bunch of pictures, I just got a bigger memory card for my camera so that it will hold more. Should be a very interesting experience.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Will certainly enjoy seeing those.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Loaded the photos, here they are....


Such a beautiful area. You never know when someday we may stop in for a pizza at your pizza shop on our way through. :wink: :thumbup: Don't hold your breath though. I think DH has only had about 2 non-working vacations.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafras...So sorry your shoulder is still so sore. Did you hurt it more in that brush with the curb while avoiding the bicyclist?

So glad you had such a lovely time with friends. Sounds like a lovely museum and trip.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you denise - a safe and wonderful trip - what a lot of beautiful scenery you are going to see - take lots of pictures. hope you and Shirley can meet. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello to all my TP friends from Denise in Sydney. It's been ages since I have joined in but you have not been forgotten! I do a quick skim every few days to see what has been happening (unfortunately that means I usually miss some important stuff)
> So to all who have had birthdays or shared news of family members celebrating, I am sending you birthday wishes. To those who are not well or who are supporting loved ones through tough times, I send healing wishes. To those who have suffered loss of family, gentle hugs and prayers. Have loved seeing the photos of gorgeous grandchildren and families, and I love to see what is growing in people's gardens. Nothing much happening in our garden as we descend into winter but when we get back in July after our trip we should have some orchids starting to bloom.
> We leave on Tuesday for our North America trip. Very excited! I love saying California, Alaska and Canada with a few days R & R in Hawaii on the way home to get over the rest of our trip! We are spending the weekend doing last minute jobs around the house and will do a trial pack so we can ditch some of the stuff we think we are going to need but probably won't. Anybody got any suggestions for yarn stores in Vancouver or Anchorage? Probably won't have a lot of time for shopping as we are on the move for much of the time, but a girl can hope! Will do my best to catch up with Shirley in Calgary before we fly out. Even if we can't arrange to meet, I will definitely be chatting with her.
> I'll try to jump online occasionally with trip updates - that is if I can get the ipad to cooperate as we have decided not to take the laptop this time. So, for now, goodbye until I join you from somewhere in California! Hugs to all.
> Denise


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


She is so adorable!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Love;y flowers and beautiful baby
> 
> Here is Quinn having a power nap


Oh my gosh! Is that relaxed, or what? Baby's are so irresistable when they are asleep--so precious!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: No need to add fertilizer. :roll: :?


I'm going to have the best flowers in town! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Loaded the photos, here they are....


Love the irises Melody, thank you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Two, however huge, memory cards will not be enough!


I shall just have to buy some more. Had a lovely day thank you x


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gagesmom-- loved the iris pictures-- ours have been done for a couple weeks. They are always SOOO pretty and require so little effort.

Purplefi-- your name came up where you had taught a class or designed something on the main forum this morning. Was nice to recognize a name! Sounded like the others liked what you had done.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> gagesmom-- loved the iris pictures-- ours have been done for a couple weeks. They are always SOOO pretty and require so little effort.
> 
> Purplefi-- your name came up where you had taught a class or designed something on the main forum this morning. Was nice to recognize a name! Sounded like the others liked what you had done.


Thank uou. I never seem to have much time to read everything here.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
> I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
> Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Happy Anniversary

The deserts sound amazing. Need to get my DD to bake something to ease my sweet tooth.

EJ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Carrotop...I looked at your pictures and your work is outstanding. My oh my what a beautiful granddaughter and so adorable in the hats you made her. I was looking at the comments as I actually recognized the photos of the white hat and I had commented on the 5th page. So glad you are at the KTP too. Think maybe you need a few hands to hold onto and a few extra hugs with all you are going through. We have lots of both. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Is the yarn from The Fifth Stitch what is used in the free-form crochet. Designer would love that. Beautiful flowers and for such a beautiful baby.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

EJS said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Happy Anniversary
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was not happy with the way the lemon cake turned out. I tried a new recipe and it was a bit heavy. Will go back to my old recipe next time


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Time for bed. WI knitting tomorrow. Night night


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Loaded the photos, here they are....


Thank you for the pictures of the irises!!! They look exactly like some of those my Mom grew. She had a huge bed of irises that grew all along one side of her yard. She and 3 of her sisters would share the ones they thinned. They had every color you can imagine.
Thank you again, the pictures brought back wonderful memories.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

y


Bulldog said:


> For those of you who were wondering, Jim's favorite desert in the whole world is bread pudding. I have tried many recioes and have just not found one he like. There is a restaurant here called T'Beauxs He loves their bread pudding, so I asked them if they would make me a pan of bread pudding. They said yes and it would be $50. I didn't think to ask it what size it was. When I called to see if it was ready, the young lady asked if it was half a pan or a whole pan. I replied that all I knew was they had quoted me a price of $50. When I got there to pick it up it was a huge pan and was $54. I don't eat bread pudding, so Jim is giving plates of it away. LOL. Lesson learned. I could have cried. I only get $100 a month play money and $35 is deducted for a medically needed pedicure once a mont, so the pudding experience HURT! LOL!


We'll all send you some recipes for next year...I like mine with a bourbon sauce. It's an old New Orleans version. yummy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, happy fathers day!
> June, sorry about your shoulder. Mine is hurting like the devil.
> Love pix Luke and Serena. Precious.
> Gwen, have had excellent support with Apple. They send you new computer and you send old one back in that box.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear your shoulder is still giving you problems after so long. It's been a while since you hurt it, hasn't it?
What did the Dr say about it? I think you said you'd been to one after you fell. Hope yours is better soon, too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

SAM, a very happy Father's Day!! I hope the family celebrated it in style for you and Gary!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the beach pictures Margaret. Even with the seaweed the water is peaceful....but I agree, I don't like the feel or the smell of seaweed.
> 
> Glad I've given you some enjoyment with the gwenies. My old computer is very "sick" right now too. I removed the anti virus program and installed a new one my server provides. Then did a optimization scan. NOW even though it shows as connecting to the internet no matter what address I type in the bar it says that that site is not available. I've removed the antivirus program in hopes of reinstalling what I had on it and still not working. Even did a restore to a date earlier to when I started fiddling with the dang thing and it still shows connection to internet but refuses to connect to any site. Anyway, that is why I accepted a loaner while my new (HA) computer is repaired. The technician said I was welcome to install my embroidery software so I could use my machine too BUT this model/age will not support the software. Guess I'm having some lessons in patience. LOL


Wondered why you had a loaner rather than your old one- things are not going well for you with computers are they? You really aren't getting far with the embroidery- finally get it and already can't use for now. You sure are getting lessons in patience currently.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> We got a rain last night and I will water every other day or so, also moved a huge ball of dirt around each one, benefit of having had rain lately, so hopefully they will.
> 
> Bad news is that a BIG limb (8 inch diameter by 20 ft)came down off my huge apricot tree (taller than house by a bunch). Luckily it missed my garage and neighbor's , didn't take out the fence, but did smash to pieces the yard bench where I have the bird bath. Will have to find something to replace that. It was redwood with the white plastic supports, doubt if I can find them again and not sure I can do the work to make it.


While losing this is a shame at least it isn't a house, building etc or even worse a person injured. See later you think some of it might be salvageable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke in the paddling pool showing off his JayLo derrière!


what a cutie- and I'm sure he doesn't mind the colour of the pool! Guess you'll be getting some of the swimming nappies now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I never did get caught up with last week's KTP, but I am caught up for this week! Hugs and prayers for all. Happy Birthdays, and Happy Anniveraries.
> 
> I had Mom last Sunday. We had a good day, but she didn't know who I was. She had been commenting on my RV in the back yard and about theirs. She knew my DB had the one she and dad had, asked if I got to use mine, then wondered if her daughter Tami ever got to use hers. I just answered yes.
> 
> ...


How sad that your mother is so unaware of those around her- and yet still remembers that you have a van but just not that it is you. Strange thing the memory especially once it starts to go the things that are remembered and forgotten. Such a hard thing to see happening to loved ones as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't remember if I posted here but Dawn gave me a thumbs up about ordering my glasses from ZenniOptical.com and boy am I glad I did. I got 2 pair of bi-focals (one pair sunglasses) for $72 and it was easy to do. I only paid $6.99 for the one frame and $12.98 for the second frame. They did a wonderful job too. All I had to do was get my prescription from the optician (I use Walmart) along with measurements and then looked for frames online that met the requirements. I also just ordered regular glasses and had them tinted 80% for the sunglasses and they are the best. DH said he will let me order his next pair from them. I am quite satisfied.


AZ Sticks said:


> Someone warned me about that - so I just went with regular lenses and kept my old sunglasses for now- I do need a new pair - but it will just have to wait until I have more free time!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope you mean an unused one :shock: . - Hi Angela, how you doing?xx


I don't know- think of hte extra nutrients if its used.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Is a Bounce House what we would call a bouncy castle, where the kids all jump about inside an inflatable construction? Many years ago we had 2 French boys staying with us on a reciprocal football tournament and they had never seen a bouncy castle before, so they christened it " Le chateau boing!"


Bouncy castles here as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you freeze it


Bulldog said:


> For those of you who were wondering, Jim's favorite desert in the whole world is bread pudding. I have tried many recioes and have just not found one he like. There is a restaurant here called T'Beauxs He loves their bread pudding, so I asked them if they would make me a pan of bread pudding. They said yes and it would be $50. I didn't think to ask it what size it was. When I called to see if it was ready, the young lady asked if it was half a pan or a whole pan. I replied that all I knew was they had quoted me a price of $50. When I got there to pick it up it was a huge pan and was $54. I don't eat bread pudding, so Jim is giving plates of it away. LOL. Lesson learned. I could have cried. I only get $100 a month play money and $35 is deducted for a medically needed pedicure once a mont, so the pudding experience HURT! LOL!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> For those of you who were wondering, Jim's favorite desert in the whole world is bread pudding. I have tried many recioes and have just not found one he like. There is a restaurant here called T'Beauxs He loves their bread pudding, so I asked them if they would make me a pan of bread pudding. They said yes and it would be $50. I didn't think to ask it what size it was. When I called to see if it was ready, the young lady asked if it was half a pan or a whole pan. I replied that all I knew was they had quoted me a price of $50. When I got there to pick it up it was a huge pan and was $54. I don't eat bread pudding, so Jim is giving plates of it away. LOL. Lesson learned. I could have cried. I only get $100 a month play money and $35 is deducted for a medically needed pedicure once a mont, so the pudding experience HURT! LOL!


Oh no- what a shame you din't know before hand how big it was. At least he appreciated what he had. Does he realise how big a scarfice it was to him? Sure took most of your months money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'll take a bunch of pictures, I just got a bigger memory card for my camera so that it will hold more. Should be a very interesting experience.


Have a lovley time. Think I missed what is going on with you- still skimming from being away. All I know about Yellowstone National Park is Yogi Bear. Is it the same place?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear that Apple has been supportive. I do feel like they will be so with me also; just the aggravation of the situation. Oh well....like I mentioned earlier...lesson in patience.

Melody...did I miss something? Did you just now break your knee pr is this a previous injury causing discomfort. Either way sending you healing prayers.

Loved the picture of Luke in the pool (video rather). Allthese babies are just so so cute.



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, happy fathers day!
> June, sorry about your shoulder. Mine is hurting like the devil.
> Love pix Luke and Serena. Precious.
> Gwen, have had excellent support with Apple. They send you new computer and you send old one back in that box.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - that really is not an outrageous price for an inhaler - actually that is average - and yes - I will agree - if you had to pay it out of pocket I would not pay it either. both of mine are in that range and if my copays weren't what they are I would not get them. one would think they would lower the price after a while but they don't.

it sounds as though you son has what he needs. however - for my peace of mind - ask him if used Spiriva. if I could only have one inhaler that would be the one I would choose. I can tell such a difference when I don't use it. it is once a day and it really opens up your lungs - I figure he and I are in the same boat. I would encourage him to see about getting it if he doesn't already.

sometimes drug companies will help if you can't afford it - I don't know how that works but it is an idea. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sometimes Dr's get outrageous with expensive prescriptions. I always wonder if they're getting a kickback from the drug companies.
> My son said he was prescribed an inhaler that cost over $400 and his insurance wouldn't pay for it. He said he already had 3 inhalers and he doubted this "gold plated" one would be any better so he told the pharmacist to forget filling it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party binkbrice - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we will be here all week serving hot tea and have a chair ready for you with your name on it - so do stop by again real soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



binkbrice said:


> Both pictures are just lovely Purple!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you Valerie - it won't be long before this is behind you and you will be back in the pink. who is taking care of the bees or can they pretty much take care of themselves? --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've weathered chemo 3, given on Thursday. I was feeling a bit smashed earlier but with more energy now. I'm enjoying tackling the first sock in the recently published book 'knit your socks on straights'. I'm up to the heel flap with minimal unravelling. The edge stitches are crucial to sock assembly so that little trick must be mastered. I'll do a bit more this evening when watching the next match in the World Cup (soccer). England play Italy at 11pm our time so Imay not stick being up that late. Go England. Go Italy. May the best team win. (I'd like that to be England!!).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

transitionals drove me crazy - I was never quite sure how to hold my head so I could see, read, etc. now I just have a bifocal and love it. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Mine are just for reading and crafting with small stuff. My eyes are sensitive to light so I got transitionals, not thinking when I did.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that the race where they race through the streets of Paris(?) - not sure where. it would be exciting to watch. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> We are not interested in the football, but the Le Mans classic 24 hr race started today and Mr P has been watching it in the computer. Its about 40 miles from ehereDs lives and he will be goi g to have a look round the pits.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - that really is not an outrageous price for an inhaler - actually that is average - and yes - I will agree - if you had to pay it out of pocket I would not pay it either. both of mine are in that range and if my copays weren't what they are I would not get them. one would think they would lower the price after a while but they don't.
> 
> it sounds as though you son has what he needs. however - for my peace of mind - ask him if used Spiriva. if I could only have one inhaler that would be the one I would choose. I can tell such a difference when I don't use it. it is once a day and it really opens up your lungs - I figure he and I are in the same boat. I would encourage him to see about getting it if he doesn't already.
> 
> sometimes drug companies will help if you can't afford it - I don't know how that works but it is an idea. --- sam


I use spiriva too Sam -- it is excellent for keeping things under control.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't remember if I posted here but Dawn gave me a thumbs up about ordering my glasses from ZenniOptical.com and boy am I glad I did. I got 2 pair of bi-focals (one pair sunglasses) for $72 and it was easy to do. I only paid $6.99 for the one frame and $12.98 for the second frame. They did a wonderful job too. All I had to do was get my prescription from the optician (I use Walmart) along with measurements and then looked for frames online that met the requirements. I also just ordered regular glasses and had them tinted 80% for the sunglasses and they are the best. DH said he will let me order his next pair from them. I am quite satisfied.


Glad you are pleased with them Gwen, sooo much cheaper!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary purplefi and mr p - and many more. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Done some baking today, made a lemon drizzle cake and chocolate brownies. Family are coming to lunch tomorrow for Fathers Day a d it is also our 46th wedding anniversary.
> I started a Holden shawl in France and it has taken 4 attempts to get ghe first row of the lace done :shock:
> Off to bed now. Night night from Surrey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday jim - hope you both have a great day. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Lucky you, Margaret to have a knitting group to pop in to.
> carrotop71, I am so saddened to here of your DH health crisis. We will certainly pray for him. There are powerful prayer warriors here. Try and find someone to sit with him and go to KAP. I would if I could. I have been a caregiver many times and it takes its tole, so I am sure you could use the wonderful fellowship and outings.
> Sam, Happy Father's Day.
> Spider, happy birthday to your DH.
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

thewren said:


> welcome to the knitting tea party binkbrice - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we will be here all week serving hot tea and have a chair ready for you with your name on it - so do stop by again real soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Thank you hot tea sounds really good right now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - bet greg liked it a lot. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> almost 8:15pm here and I am signing in to catch up.
> 
> Gage and Greg are gone to our friends Tim and Ellen tonight for a fire. I am at home watching Wizard of Oz(again, lol) my fave movie ever. I have my knee wrapped in a tensor bandage as it is swollen and aching.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you breathed heavy while saying the words. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Melody! Love the peach dress/all in one. I would love to sit and watch you knit, knit, knit....I bet smoke rises from those needles....LOL. All said in admiration.
> 
> Ohio Kathy love Lila. So glad you have a companion to ride the roads with you.
> I love my pups and the unconditional love our pets give. You know you can get little raised seats with seat belts for them to ride.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely Shirley - the colors are great also. can hardly wait to see the finished sweater. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I finally figured out the shape for the neck of the summer cardigan I am making (my own design) and I quite like it . I think I am going to like this sweater when it is finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful card sandy - thank you. --- sam



Sandy said:


> I'm all caught up. I finished a potato salad and have everything ready to put the new BBQ Ribs recipe in the crock pot in the morning. In the mean time since most of you are into Sunday already here is a card for all the father's involved with the TP.
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=4887242038239&source=jl999&utm_medium=internal_email&utm_source=pickup&utm_campaign=receivercontent
> 
> Happy Father's Day Everyone!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks darowil. --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy Fathers Day to MrP and a wonderful anniversary to both of you.
> And to all the other fathers in the UK. Ours isn't until September. In my skimming I have noticed others commenting on Fathers Day but can't remember whether it was UKers or also the US.
> 
> Edit- NZ is with us in Spetmeber, Canada also today and I think the US as well. So a lovely Fathers Day to all the fathers- and especially to our wonderful host Sam.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Love the sweater Shirley. It is amazing.
Rain , rain go away. I think we have gotten over six inches, there is water standing all over.
The babies are so cute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a cutie you have there - give her a good cuddle from me. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what's in the hanging basket? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And one more...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it that the one with the glass floor? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Its called the Spinnaker Tower. I think Caren went up it last year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have we heard from Tessa lately? or have I just missed her posts? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon. I imagine you a re enjoying your day with family. I do hope the weather plays nice for you. Lovely photos again, nice to see the Spinnaker Towel. Going up there was one of the best days I spent in Portsmouth. Jamie and I met up with Tessa, we had such a wonderful time. I think we could have stayed up there all day it was rather peaceful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about total relaxation. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Love;y flowers and beautiful baby
> 
> Here is Quinn having a power nap


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY
> Sam
> :-D :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam Happy Father's day and any other fathers that my be reading this. Enjoy your day!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Fathers Day Sam!! And to any others out there to which it applies.
> 
> And a late Happy Birthday to Bentley!!! My the year has flown by.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't this the Latvian twist that daralene showed us a long time ago? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> This was posted on today's digest, has anyone seen/tried this edging before? It looks so great on her socks but I think it might look good around a little sweater too.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266095-1.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, I had X-Ray of shoulder due to fall and shoulder pain several weeks ago.just before Napa trip. My primary doc saw result and gave me referral to bone doc. Arthritis, rather than break from fall I suspected. I see bone doc Tuesday.
June, thank you. Don't know what you are using. I'm using Aleve, Biofreeze, and Homeopathic Bryonia Alba. Each helps but I am Pretty tough and yet sometimes pain feels like a 9 on a 1-10 scale or toothache in shoulder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Stopping in long enough to wish Happy Father's Day to Sam and to all the DHs and DSs of the folks here. I hope all the Dads are surrounded by their loving families today - and always.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami...Sorry to hear your mom doesn't know you. It is a long hard good-bye when that happens as you start losing them a long time before. 
I used to live in Lakewood, OH not far from the lake. Didn't knit then. Of course the stores would all be different now anyway. Did work at the hospital there.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, I had X-Ray of shoulder due to fall and shoulder pain several weeks ago.just before Napa trip. My primary doc saw result and gave me referral to bone doc. Arthritis, rather than break from fall I suspected. I see bone doc Tuesday.
> June, thank you. Don't know what you are using. I'm using Aleve, Biofreeze, and Homeopathic Bryonia Alba. Each helps but I am Pretty tough and yet sometimes pain feels like a 9 on a 1-10 scale or toothache in shoulder.


 I am hoping that your arthritis doc (rheumatologist I hope) will be able to find something like leflunimide or another drug that is similar that will help your symptoms. Of course, it depends on whether you have osteo or rheumatoid arthritis, as this drug works for rheumatoid, not osteo. I'm praying you will find a way to reduce your terrible pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks june - we were well taken care of. --- sam



jknappva said:


> SAM, a very happy Father's Day!! I hope the family celebrated it in style for you and Gary!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> have we heard from Tessa lately? or have I just missed her posts? --- sam


Tessa is not keeping brilliantly well- she is busy too- kids, boat and so on. I don't think she has posted for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> While losing this is a shame at least it isn't a house, building etc or even worse a person injured. See later you think some of it might be salvageable.


Oh, yes, very lucky-- twice in as many weeks or less there have been big limbs and bigger half-trees down around my lot, very lucky there was no more damage than there was. John looked at the boards that are left and while it might be possible, may not be practical. Tomorrow I go to see if I can find a new bench w/o too much cost.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


Oh, how lovely! Such nice colors-- I've only done one or two things with colorwork and they were pretty simple-- yoke on baby sweater and an adult hat. This is really impressive-- nice work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 10:15pm and I am checking in, catching up and then going to bed.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam and other guys whose ladies post on here-- hope you all had a lovely day and that the weather was as nice as here so you could be out and about. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I plan on bringing my tablet so I can download them and hopefully email those I want to keep to Mr P or send them to my drop box.


That is what i did minus emailing them to Mr P :roll: was easier for me last time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


Holy WOW lady that is absolutely brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Purplefi- Glad you liked the flowers.

Joan- Happy I could bring back such happy memories for you.

Sam- Greg got a little misty eyed over the gift.

Gwen- I broke one knee in grade/elementary school playing baseball. The other I fell down a flight of stairs in Junior high and broke my knee cap. Many years ago but some days they give me more pain then I can stand.

Julie- colorwork is fabulous.

Sending you all hugs and happiness. Will check in tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Loaded the photos, here they are....


Love the photos, you can almost here the ayer running.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> transitionals drove me crazy - I was never quite sure how to hold my head so I could see, read, etc. now I just have a bifocal and love it. --- sam


I don't like my bifocals I thought it would be easier but not so sure it is. I just don't like glasses is my problem


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have we heard from Tessa lately? or have I just missed her posts? --- sam


She hasn't posted on the tea party but I did notice a post on Julie's Guernsey workshop. her last post was on the 9th of June. I think maybe I should give her a call.

Yes Spinnaker Tower has the glass floor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks caren. --- sam


You are very welcome


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


Oh, Julie, that is really spectacular!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

We had a lovely Father's Day. My daughters invited Jack and me for brunch and then with DD1's husband and 3 yr old Simon and DD2 we all went to see The Cat in the Hat at the Children's Theatre in Minneapolis. Jack was so touched! My children's father died a year ago Feb. I know this was a hard day for them. Jack and I have been together for 13 years; my kids have always been very fond of him. I feel very fortunate. Hope you had an enjoyable day, Sam.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night to all I am finding it hard to eel my eyes open it has been a long day. Thought I'd share the setting sun from this evening before I go to seep. 
Pleasant dreams to one and all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think i have pretty much caught up. Here are a couple of photos... some flowers and of course Serena. Take care everyone.


~~~~SO sweet!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone!! Sam, it's always better, we love your openings to the tea party no matter what.
> Well, I'm sure I'm oodles of pages behind, yesterday had a few errands to run, then had to sew a case for Carlys tablet so that she hopefully won't break it, I gave her my little camera case that I had found, just a little foamy padded case for $1 but she liked it and I'm thinking she's more likely to drop hers than I am mine, so I'll try to get a case knitted for mine before we head out.
> Today have a few more errands and the last of the packing, Caren, you are right, list make the difference, don't know what I'd be taking if I hadn't written it all down. :roll: It's just amazing how much stuff you need to take for camping. lol
> I think the dog just coughed up a giant hairball, at least that's what it sounded like. lol
> ...


~~~Have loads of fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The New York Times | BREAKING NEWS ALERT 
NYTimes.com | Unsubscribe 


BREAKING NEWS Sunday, June 15, 2014 10:52 PM EDT 

San Antonio Spurs Defeat the Miami Heat to Win the N.B.A. Title 


this should make pammie happy. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow Julie - do you still wear it - looks cozy warm. --- sam

I have to add the intarsia if fantastic - did you make up all the different designes. great knitting by a master knitter.



Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I had a great day machriste - thanks - sam



machriste said:


> We had a lovely Father's Day. My daughters invited Jack and me for brunch and then with DD1's husband and 3 yr old Simon and DD2 we all went to see The Cat in the Hat at the Children's Theatre in Minneapolis. Jack was so touched! My children's father died a year ago Feb. I know this was a hard day for them. Jack and I have been together for 13 years; my kids have always been very fond of him. I feel very fortunate. Hope you had an enjoyable day, Sam.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I never did get caught up with last week's KTP, but I am caught up for this week! Hugs and prayers for all. Happy Birthdays, and Happy Anniveraries.
> 
> I had Mom last Sunday. We had a good day, but she didn't know who I was. She had been commenting on my RV in the back yard and about theirs. She knew my DB had the one she and dad had, asked if I got to use mine, then wondered if her daughter Tami ever got to use hers. I just answered yes.
> 
> ...


~~~Glad mom was not combative, but sorry she didn't know you.
I'll have to get details of where this store is.....I'd like to visit it. We pass through Lakewood all the time on the way to Cleveland Hts. No reason not to take a detour!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


That is absolutely Beautiful Julie.

EJ


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Loaded the photos, here they are....


~~~~Beautiful irises! Such a glorious flower! Nice water pic too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Watch out for that swollen water-logged magpie with the J-Lo butt. :XD: :XD: :XD:


~~~Now that's a mental picture to contemplate! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, that coat is so pretty. Can't imagine working on something like that and having it turn out ok. Sam, glad you had a nice day. You deserve it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Just popping in to wish all the Dad's a Happy Father's day. I haven't read the posting. I hope everyone is doing well and those who aren't I send healing prayers.

{{{HUGS}}} to all.
Sharon


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


~~~what a beautiful piece! You must feel so grand when you wear it! Can we see it on you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, how lovely! Such nice colors-- I've only done one or two things with colorwork and they were pretty simple-- yoke on baby sweater and an adult hat. This is really impressive-- nice work.


Why, thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Holy WOW lady that is absolutely brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love it.


I am glad you do like it Caren! It was a project I had hoped to make up for many a year- but the children had grown too big to fit the sizes given!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Purplefi- Glad you liked the flowers.
> 
> Joan- Happy I could bring back such happy memories for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melody! how is the count coming on for your one-piece baby sets?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh, Julie, that is really spectacular!!


Every one is so kind, It was really fun to knit!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Hi All....just popping in to say g'night! I'm caught up...for a little while. Tomorrow is a travel day...off to Ohio till after the 4th. Lots of fun times planned...including joining Tami at Knitters' Circle on Thursday. Hope I can make it....transportation is the key. We will be getting the car fixed...finally! We have lots of preparations for the 4th...EVERYONE will be here, plus more...I love it when the whole family is together, but figuring out the sleep arrangements is tricky...gotta' get things in order in the new house...at least for sleeping.
Hope all Dads had a rewarding day...and don't forget moms...couldn't be a dad without a mom! Take some credit, too. 
Sweet dreams....hope to catch up on Tuesday...between soccer games! Can you believe it...we will be on the road during the US game! Hopefully we will be able to get it on the radio. Hugs & care to all.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night to all I am finding it hard to eel my eyes open it has been a long day. Thought I'd share the setting sun from this evening before I go to seep.
> Pleasant dreams to one and all.


We had some glorious red in the sunrise, this morning- but it did not go far enough to warrant a photo! I love shots of the sky and sunrise/set! It has been full moon of course too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Had a good laugh at the sin/sing bit-- they often post church bulletin bloopers on the web and a friend sends them.
> 
> I'm in north central but a bit to the east, I think, about 2 hrs from east border and 1 1/2 to north border, I think.


I lived in Bremen for a few years. Do you live in the farming communities?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wow Julie - do you still wear it - looks cozy warm. --- sam
> 
> I have to add the intarsia if fantastic - did you make up all the different designes. great knitting by a master knitter.


You are so kind Sam! The dressing gown which I made for a two year old size, is all copied- the original is a Golden Hands pattern that I had longed to knit for my own two, but I was working full-time, and they kind of grew up on me !


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> That is absolutely Beautiful Julie.
> 
> EJ


Thanks Evelyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, that coat is so pretty. Can't imagine working on something like that and having it turn out ok. Sam, glad you had a nice day. You deserve it.


I think of colour work as part of my heritage- the dressing gown was called Fair Isle- but it is not strictly Fair Isle designs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Just popping in to wish all the Dad's a Happy Father's day. I haven't read the posting. I hope everyone is doing well and those who aren't I send healing prayers.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} to all.
> Sharon


Lovely to see you, Sharon! I am sure you need those healing prayers too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~what a beautiful piece! You must feel so grand when you wear it! Can we see it on you?


That would be an interesting thought- it actually fits a two year old, I seem to recall- but there was nothing in the photo- to give you scale!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And finally, all those babies are just so cute! I wish I could post some pictures of our little ones, but the family have vetoed any such posts. You will just have to take my word for it that they are not half bad!


I've already been told that no photos of my future grandkids will be going online either so when that time eventually comes everyone will have to take my word for it too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


It's beautiful Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's beautiful Julie.


Thank you very much, Margaret!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I was very pleased (& somewhat amazed :lol: ) that DH realised before younger DS's wedding that he would have to get other glasses or end up looking like Al Capone / Roy Orbison in the wedding photos! He could have removed them I suppose, but he's worn them full time for so long now that he looks funny without them....plus he can't see! :roll:


Both DH & I did that in the outdoor photos from DS's wedding, never even thought about it til we saw them :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have a lovley time. Think I missed what is going on with you- still skimming from being away. All I know about Yellowstone National Park is Yogi Bear. Is it the same place?


Yogi is at Jellystone, Old Faithful geyser is at Yellowstone, supposed to be an amazing place. We have been near several times on our Harley trips but the guys refuse to go as they think it will be too busy in tourist season :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> transitionals drove me crazy - I was never quite sure how to hold my head so I could see, read, etc. now I just have a bifocal and love it. --- sam


I think you mean progressive lenses Sam, transition lenses darken when outside. The optometrist insisted I try progressive lenses but I couldn't wear them, everything was always swimming & I wanted to throw up, I tried for 2.5 months, then they gave me bifocals & they are fine


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas gma, glad the tree limb didn't injure anyone or any of your buildings good you were able to get it removed quickly. We have lots of bush around the yard but no trees close enough to ever fall on the house, I'm sure glad of that as we've had some really wild winds in the last year.

Julie, that sweater s amazing, you certainly have a talent.
Great pictures & videos today.
You sure have been a chatty group today, took ages to get caught up, now I need to get to bed, night all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kansas gma, glad the tree limb didn't injure anyone or any of your buildings good you were able to get it removed quickly. We have lots of bush around the yard but no trees close enough to ever fall on the house, I'm sure glad of that as we've had some really wild winds in the last year.
> 
> Julie, that sweater s amazing, you certainly have a talent.
> Great pictures & videos today.
> You sure have been a chatty group today, took ages to get caught up, now I need to get to bed, night all


Intermittent talent- you see only my successes! I am quite capable of disasters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The food for tonight, and hopefully the next three days- my crustless quiche I have been working on. It looked so yummy I thought I would photograph it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yogi is at Jellystone, Old Faithful geyser is at Yellowstone, supposed to be an amazing place. We have been near several times on our Harley trips but the guys refuse to go as they think it will be too busy in tourist season :roll:


Thanks you- withthat extra info I was able to find out that Jellystone is a take off of Yellowstone.
While I see why you might want to avoid peak time if it is then or never I would go for then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been doing some checking into accommodation in Goulburn for Spetmeber/October and what ads am I now getting on KP? Does though seem a bit silly when the ads are places I have looked at- guess they are remiding me that I looked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's right - I have bifocals which I love and the transition lens - just wish they darkened more. I have a pair of sunglasses I wear over mine if it is really bright outside. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you mean progressive lenses Sam, transition lenses darken when outside. The optometrist insisted I try progressive lenses but I couldn't wear them, everything was always swimming & I wanted to throw up, I tried for 2.5 months, then they gave me bifocals & they are fine


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks lovely and yummy Julie - it would not last three day in my house. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The food for tonight, and hopefully the next three days- my crustless quiche I have been working on. It looked so yummy I thought I would photograph it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is hours past my bedtime so I am going to bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks lovely and yummy Julie - it would not last three day in my house. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is hours past my bedtime so I am going to bed. --- sam


sleep tight, Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have a lovley time. Think I missed what is going on with you- still skimming from being away. All I know about Yellowstone National Park is Yogi Bear. Is it the same place?


Yogi lived in JELLYstone National Park! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


Love that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


It does not quite fit as Fair Isle, which is why I called it colour work- do you include Fair Isle in your repertoire Kate? I seem to remember you saying your preference is for small. I guess Luke would grow out of it before one had a chance to complete it- because it is designed for him about right now, in age! This one hangs in DGD's wardrobe although she has to have long outgrown it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Haven't been on here much over the last couple of days as we had Luke overnight on Saturday. He's just gone home (1pm Sunday) and I'm shattered! There's a good reason you have your kids when you are young. :shock: It was a beautiful day yesterday so he was in the paddling pool in the garden in just his vest and his nappy.....who knew that disposables would suck up half the water from the pool? He had a bum like Jennifer Lopez! :lol: Back now to catch up.


So cute and he doesnt seem to care that the pool is pink! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Love;y flowers and beautiful baby
> 
> Here is Quinn having a power nap


Adorable!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> isn't this the Latvian twist that daralene showed us a long time ago? --- sam


I believe it is and thanks to Bonnie, I get a reminder of this. It really is a fun thing to do. I know most of you have seen this but for Bonnie and those who haven't. Really fun to do and the length of the twist is up to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, I had X-Ray of shoulder due to fall and shoulder pain several weeks ago.just before Napa trip. My primary doc saw result and gave me referral to bone doc. Arthritis, rather than break from fall I suspected. I see bone doc Tuesday.
> June, thank you. Don't know what you are using. I'm using Aleve, Biofreeze, and Homeopathic Bryonia Alba. Each helps but I am Pretty tough and yet sometimes pain feels like a 9 on a 1-10 scale or toothache in shoulder.


Having osteo and rheumatoid arthritis, I sure understand. You probably know I am testing negative for rheumatoid arthritis now and am hoping to get the osteo under control with diet. Two years now and so much improvement. I hadn't heard of Bryonia Alba and will have to get some. My one doctor is a regular medical doctor and Homeopathic also. I do hope you can get some relief from this. Having toothache type pain in your shoulder is no fun and must make it so hard to get anything done, knitting, painting, housework and even enjoying anything. Very gentle hugs for you and healing wishes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. We are at 12c/54f at 07:15. The last day official day of school for the teens. The younger ones go until the 21st. Seth will be here today and Jamie will be home from the country music festival. 

Today's coffee 

Gentle healing hugs for all. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you!!! I am just going to go print out all our reservation confirmations for each leg of the trip, I have them saved in email, but don't want to get there and not be able to access them for some reason or another. :roll: That would not be cool. lol
> 
> Y'all have a great week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good going Valerie. Is number 3 the halfway mark? Good to hear you're getting through it without too many side effects.


It is indeed. The next 3 don't come with recommendation though so I'll have to wait to see how I respond. That's almost 3 weeks away so I'll live as brightly as possible.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> always good to hear from you Valerie - it won't be long before this is behind you and you will be back in the pink. who is taking care of the bees or can they pretty much take care of themselves? --- sam


The bees are in the good care of Robert and Wendy at the Association apiary. One hive doing well and the other less so.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are so kind Sam! The dressing gown which I made for a two year old size, is all copied- the original is a Golden Hands pattern that I had longed to knit for my own two, but I was working full-time, and they kind of grew up on me !


I loved Golden Hands and was able to get a copy of one of their baby knit special supplements a couple of years ago. The dressing gown is a outstanding. As though your standards would ever be less than outstanding. I may knit a dishcloth this afternoon when watching the Italy Germany World Cup match!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I lived in Bremen for a few years. Do you live in the farming communities?


My childhood was spent in SE KS which is farming, relatively flat, good soil. Now where I live, largely cattle grazing but some farming in the valleys and flatlands. We're surrounded by hills that are so rocky as to make tilling impossible plus not flat enough if tilled to retain soil/seed if planted. Oh, yeah, we could do terraces like in Peru but someone has to raise the cows for the steak houses! LOL

Bremen is about an hour north of us. Will confess I had to look it up, never been there but have judged in Marysville and Blue Rapids for many years off and on. Probably had 4-H kids from there when I judged.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - that really is not an outrageous price for an inhaler - actually that is average - and yes - I will agree - if you had to pay it out of pocket I would not pay it either. both of mine are in that range and if my copays weren't what they are I would not get them. one would think they would lower the price after a while but they don't.
> 
> it sounds as though you son has what he needs. however - for my peace of mind - ask him if used Spiriva. if I could only have one inhaler that would be the one I would choose. I can tell such a difference when I don't use it. it is once a day and it really opens up your lungs - I figure he and I are in the same boat. I would encourage him to see about getting it if he doesn't already.
> 
> sometimes drug companies will help if you can't afford it - I don't know how that works but it is an idea. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. I had no idea they were so expensive. He hadn't mentioned the cost of the others he has so evidently ins paid for those. 
I'll ask him which ones he has the next time I talk with him.
Yes, what you say about your breathing problems always sounds familiar! He was on oxygen for quite a while but for some reason, the Dr wanted him to try without it. And he's doing really well. When he was on oxygen, he was in the hospital almost every month with pneumonia. Now it's maybe once or twice a winter. 
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow! That is GORGEOUS!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The food for tonight, and hopefully the next three days- my crustless quiche I have been working on. It looked so yummy I thought I would photograph it!


"Looks so yummy" is right-- that would be a treat for any meal. Recipe?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I believe it is and thanks to Bonnie, I get a reminder of this. It really is a fun thing to do. I know most of you have seen this but for Bonnie and those who haven't. Really fun to do and the length of the twist is up to you.


That is just WOW-- bet the person who invented it had a mistake that first time--some of our best things (like food) are the result of mistakes/accidents/necessity. The tale is told that crepe Suzettes came about when the chef ruined the king's meal and improvised the crepes with the ruined dish.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. We are at 12c/54f at 07:15. The last day official day of school for the teens. The younger ones go until the 21st. Seth will be here today and Jamie will be home from the country music festival.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all. Have a wonderful day.


That coffee should be really good for you if chuckling heals as they say it does. Darling.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, I had X-Ray of shoulder due to fall and shoulder pain several weeks ago.just before Napa trip. My primary doc saw result and gave me referral to bone doc. Arthritis, rather than break from fall I suspected. I see bone doc Tuesday.
> June, thank you. Don't know what you are using. I'm using Aleve, Biofreeze, and Homeopathic Bryonia Alba. Each helps but I am Pretty tough and yet sometimes pain feels like a 9 on a 1-10 scale or toothache in shoulder.


I can't take anything stronger than Tylenol for pain. I have used the OTC pain patches but I find putting the heating pad on the shoulder for an extended time helps more than anything.
A toothache in the shoulder describes it perfectly. In fact, that's exactly how I've described it to my daughter


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


WOW, Julie, what a wonderful work of art!! It's beautiful and really would brighten a winter day. I can't imagine how long it took to make. Thank you for sharing it!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a warm and dry, though cloudy, Surrey.

WI KnitWIts here this morning, we are planing to make a display of poppies for November for our local Heritage Centre.

Off for a swim shortly. Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Monday photos.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely pictures Purple. Interesting looking orchids.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Purplefi- Glad you liked the flowers.
> 
> Joan- Happy I could bring back such happy memories for you.
> 
> ...


Mel, my oldest daughter dislocated her knee when she was in college and even though, she's in her early 50's, it still bothers her sometimes. And she has a very active job, lots of walking and climbing up and down ladders. I think arthritis tends to settle in a joint that has been badly hurt in the past.
I'm sure some days at work have to be really bad for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> And another beauty!! Or should I say handsome - either way I just am loving all these KTP grandbabies!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good night to all I am finding it hard to eel my eyes open it has been a long day. Thought I'd share the setting sun from this evening before I go to seep.
> Pleasant dreams to one and all.


Beautiful!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely pictures Purple. Interesting looking orchids.


I think it might be a bee orchid, I will have to look it up when I get back from swimming. x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> The New York Times | BREAKING NEWS ALERT
> NYTimes.com | Unsubscribe
> 
> BREAKING NEWS Sunday, June 15, 2014 10:52 PM EDT
> ...


Woohooo!! I'm happy, too. I'm not really a basketball (or sports!) fan, but I'm happy those arrogant Heat players weren't the winners.....EAT CROW!!!
ROFLMAO!! Go, Spurs!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I doubt if these granules could have swollen up any more!


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Just popping in to wish all the Dad's a Happy Father's day. I haven't read the posting. I hope everyone is doing well and those who aren't I send healing prayers.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}} to all.
> Sharon


Great to hear from you, Sharon. Hope you can drop in again soon.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what's in the hanging basket? --- sam


Its what we call zygo cactus here. Flowers in the Winter (which is now for us). I hope you had a great Fathers Day Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessa is not keeping brilliantly well- she is busy too- kids, boat and so on. I don't think she has posted for a while.


Good to hear it's because she's busy, but hope she gets to feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Every one is so kind, It was really fun to knit!


Brilliant job Julie, its lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The food for tonight, and hopefully the next three days- my crustless quiche I have been working on. It looked so yummy I thought I would photograph it!


It sure does look yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bedtime .... again. Goodnight and take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I loved Golden Hands and was able to get a copy of one of their baby knit special supplements a couple of years ago. The dressing gown is a outstanding. As though your standards would ever be less than outstanding. I may knit a dishcloth this afternoon when watching the Italy Germany World Cup match!!!!


You are too kind, Valerie! I appreciate the compliment coming from the knitter of your flotsam and jetsam scarf! I have been looking out cotton yarns for another dish cloth- but to teach Tua how to increase and decrease- she has about three feet of her scarf knit already!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. We are at 12c/54f at 07:15. The last day official day of school for the teens. The younger ones go until the 21st. Seth will be here today and Jamie will be home from the country music festival.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all. Have a wonderful day.


that coffee yawn is great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, wow, wow! That is GORGEOUS!!!


I was so glad Bronwen managed to find the time to photograph it and email it to me!! In pre-digital camera days I had no record!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> "Looks so yummy" is right-- that would be a treat for any meal. Recipe?


wasn't sure if anyone would want it- but I will write it up in the morning!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. We are at 12c/54f at 07:15. The last day official day of school for the teens. The younger ones go until the 21st. Seth will be here today and Jamie will be home from the country music festival.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all. Have a wonderful day.


Caren, what a laugh with that coffee winking and making a face. :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Mmmmmmm lovely chocolate mousse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW, Julie, what a wonderful work of art!! It's beautiful and really would brighten a winter day. I can't imagine how long it took to make. Thank you for sharing it!
> Junek


I have forgotten at this distance, how long it took me- I know I ran out of yarn and had to wait for more to arrive!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to look for Julie's colorwork. How did I miss that. Think sometimes I go back to my last post and that is not the last place that I was actually reading posts. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and dry, though cloudy, Surrey.
> 
> WI KnitWIts here this morning, we are planing to make a display of poppies for November for our local Heritage Centre.
> 
> ...


Superb ceiling in the middle shot- lovely photos of everyone else!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had some glorious red in the sunrise, this morning- but it did not go far enough to warrant a photo! I love shots of the sky and sunrise/set! It has been full moon of course too.


Yes, a strawberry moon. I have to enjoy the sunrise/sunset pictures everyone and my sister post since with so many tall trees around, I never see either!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


Wow, Wow, Wow....BRAVO....That is absolutely gorgeous. Beauty takes my breath away. Great knitting Julie. Another example of your talent in so many areas. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to look for Julie's colorwork. How did I miss that. Think sometimes I go back to my last post and that is not the last place that I was actually reading posts. :roll:


It is on page 32 Daralene!

Edit: I see you found it! Glad you like it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is on page 32 Daralene!


As you can see just above, I found it, but this will help others find it too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The food for tonight, and hopefully the next three days- my crustless quiche I have been working on. It looked so yummy I thought I would photograph it!


It looks delicious...but how about the ingredients since I basically know quiche recipes!?
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yes Julie, your crustless quiche is making me drool. I need to go get something to eat now...Bye!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, a strawberry moon. I have to enjoy the sunrise/sunset pictures everyone and my sister post since with so many tall trees around, I never see either!
> Junek


Good to have trees- but that would be a draw back!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My new fountain that I put on the back deck. It is so relaxing to have morning coffee with this on. I do need to clean the deck. I will post a photo in the future when the deck is cleaned off. I've been busy in the house and haven't done the deck. They had the fountains on sale for just under $50. It was $140 before it went on sale. I have always wanted one but didn't want to pay that price. Wish I could have gotten two.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. We are at 12c/54f at 07:15. The last day official day of school for the teens. The younger ones go until the 21st. Seth will be here today and Jamie will be home from the country music festival.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all. Have a wonderful day.


Good morning, Caren. Love the coffee...it's so subtle, I almost missed the movement! AND dessert, too.
We're in for another hot week....upper 80's and mid 90'sF all week long and with 85% humidity, it's miserable outside.
If it weren't for your LOOOONG, COOOOLD, SNOWY winters, I'd consider moving to upstate NY....NAH, can't take Virginia out of the gal!! LOL!
I know the teens are looking forward to summer vac!
junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great crustless Quiche and love the coat of many colors. I've seen Faire Isle explained as anything with only two colors per row without any mention of particular stitch or style.

New oven has just arrived..have to go supervise and then do some playing.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> It is indeed. The next 3 don't come with recommendation though so I'll have to wait to see how I respond. That's almost 3 weeks away so I'll live as brightly as possible.


I'm so glad the treatments aren't treating you too badly. But I know you're glad of the hiatus of 3 weeks. You're in my heart and prayers daily.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, did you design this or use a pattern. I am thinking you probably designed it yourself and no pattern. :?:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and dry, though cloudy, Surrey.
> 
> WI KnitWIts here this morning, we are planing to make a display of poppies for November for our local Heritage Centre.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lovely pictures and the lovely 'purple' lady!! I had to look closely at the orchid...very unusual.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and dry, though cloudy, Surrey.
> 
> WI KnitWIts here this morning, we are planing to make a display of poppies for November for our local Heritage Centre.
> 
> ...


Great photos of darling GS, Mom and love the orchids. You look stunning.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Purplefi, didn't realize orchids grew out like that! How lovely. Do they bring these in for winter? Or do they get winters there? I know nothing much about France & climate there.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to have trees- but that would be a draw back!


Yes, the tall trees really help shade the area and with such hot days and high humidity, it would be really miserable. The air conditioning bill is high enough. We're on the north northeast side of the building so we only get the morning sun and it's never directly in the windows because of the trees. But when I lived on the 3rd floor, I was on the south southwest side and the afternoon sun in the windows (even with a room darkening shades pulled down) made the temperatures over 90 degrees F. in the winter afternoons. I had to run the air every afternoon. The trees weren't that tall on that side of the building but still blocked the sunset.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My new fountain that I put on the back deck. It is so relaxing to have morning coffee with this on. I do need to clean the deck.ops: I will post a photo in the future when the deck is cleaned off. I've been busy in the house and haven't done the deck. They had the fountains on sale for just under $50. It was $140 before it went on sale. I have always wanted one but didn't want to pay that price. Wish I could have gotten two.


Nothing like the sound of trickling water to help you relax.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning all! I just wanted to let you know that Glenn and I really enjoyed the BBQ Rib recipe that Sam posted this week. I used 5 pounds of country style ribs and cooked them longer and they were melt in your mouth good! I have enough for one more meal.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to look for Julie's colorwork. How did I miss that. Think sometimes I go back to my last post and that is not the last place that I was actually reading posts. :roll:


My computer (or KP) takes me back to where they posted last on the TP. At least I think they do. It is awful when I get several pages behind because it gets confusing. At times I've read both ends against the middle, really bad.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, thank you.
Julie, color work exquisite and quiche yummy.
Daralene knew you had arthritis, didn't realize both types. Am thinking today may try jacuzzi at gymn again.
June, tried patches too. Lidocaine worked best but don't haze Rx, a friend gave me two. Hadn't tried heat as acupuncturist said scapula swollen. Will try jacuzzi at gymn today. Do not know what type arthritis yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks you- withthat extra info I was able to find out that Jellystone is a take off of Yellowstone.
> While I see why you might want to avoid peak time if it is then or never I would go for then.


Me too! But have yet to convince the guys :roll:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Valerie*, what do you mean in your reference to the next three treatments not coming ''with recommendation''? That is not a term used here when referring to prescribed treatments, that I am aware. Just trying to understand your circumstances.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I believe it is and thanks to Bonnie, I get a reminder of this. It really is a fun thing to do. I know most of you have seen this but for Bonnie and those who haven't. Really fun to do and the length of the twist is up to you.


That's really pretty, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Having osteo and rheumatoid arthritis, I sure understand. You probably know I am testing negative for rheumatoid arthritis now and am hoping to get the osteo under control with diet. Two years now and so much improvement. I hadn't heard of Bryonia Alba and will have to get some. My one doctor is a regular medical doctor and Homeopathic also. I do hope you can get some relief from this. Having toothache type pain in your shoulder is no fun and must make it so hard to get anything done, knitting, painting, housework and even enjoying anything. Very gentle hugs for you and healing wishes.


Glad you have got your RA under control. I also have not heard of Bryonia alba but when I looked it up, it says it is poisonous, 40 berries are lethal, so you must. Have to be careful with the dosage. Isn't it strange how many of us describe pain as like at toothache. That's exactly what I told there orthopedic surgeon about my shoulder before surgery, since then, no pain its wonderful, just some knotted muscles in the back of my arm that is getting better. I even tilled the garden a few days ago, got tired waiting on one of the guys to have time :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can't take anything stronger than Tylenol for pain. I have used the OTC pain patches but I find putting the heating pad on the shoulder for an extended time helps more than anything.
> A toothache in the shoulder describes it perfectly. In fact, that's exactly how I've described it to my daughter


I found those Salonpas patches worked really well. Here we can only buy quite large ones, 4 x8 inches, 8 to a box for $10 but I bought small ones2x3 inches on eBay 120 in a box for $20 including shipping, they were big enough to do the job. I usually only used anything at night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke in the paddling pool showing off his JayLo derrière!


Seth lived the video, he watched it 5 times. Here he is watching the fifth time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you.
> Julie, color work exquisite and quiche yummy.
> Daralene knew you had arthritis, didn't realize both types. Am thinking today may try jacuzzi at gymn again.
> June, tried patches too. Lidocaine worked best but don't haze Rx, a friend gave me two. Hadn't tried heat as acupuncturist said scapula swollen. Will try jacuzzi at gymn today. Do not know what type arthritis yet.


I find water so therapeutic!!!

I tested positive for RA since I had my son. That was the first I knew I had it. At that time they didn't know what I would develop, just that I had an immune disease. I am in very good condition considering. I know I was headed for a wheel chair if I hadn't made the changes I did. I couldn't grocery shop any more or was even going to have to stop going out to restaurants. Even though I'm not 100% I am loads better than I used to be. Got scared away from the medications after they had me on vioxx and it was killing people. Decided to try and do what I could to have the body heal itself. Has been a wonderful journey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Nothing like the sound of trickling water to help you relax.


.....or make you think you need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> .....or make you think you need to go to the bathroom.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I found those Salonpas patches worked really well. Here we can only buy quite large ones, 4 x8 inches, 8 to a box for $10 but I bought small ones2x3 inches on eBay 120 in a box for $20 including shipping, they were big enough to do the job. I usually only used anything at night.


I am going to try and get those and see if they help with the post-herpetic neuralgia from shingles. Hmmmm, I was thinking these were like anesthetic but sounds like they are heat patches???


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I find water so therapeutic!!!


I like to swim & it is such good exercise but don't go often. We have a hot tub, bought it after DH had his accident, he used it daily for a few years, except when below -25, but I could only use it occasionally as the chemicals made me itch, otherwise I would go in often. Last fall he drained it as he had not been needing it so much & has not refilled it. Will have to decide whether to fill it or sell it. It is fairly expensive to keep it running in winter.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got back from a 2 hour walk with my boys. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
The pups sure are pooped out now.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well' I had big plans to get some things done in the yard today but it has been raining steadily since ai got up & the sky has that all day rain look so maybe it should be a baking day. Notmthat we need it but always nicew to have something in the freezer when company shows up.
I had a call from my cousin last night, live in Ontario but is a long haul trucker, he was pulling into Lloydminster, had I been at home I could have run over for coffee & a visit but we were at the lake, an hour away from home, 2 hrs from Lloyd but I called my sister & she had a visit instead. She lives in Lloyd. I have talked with him many times but have nt seen him since we moved west 40 yrs ago. Hopefully next time he is through we will get together. He had to take off at 530 this morning & it was 800pm when he called me so he wasn't in the area long.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I wanted my own jacuzzi but DH said we could afford jacuzzi we could not afford to keep it up. Lidocaine patches are anesthetic, there are patches that provide heat to area. The Bryonia alba is homeopathic which means they dilute med in water and reduce amount of med to water until it is microscopic dose. It is useful for dry cough and arthritis. You put four tiny pills under your tongue and let dissolve.
Daralene, so sorry you have had RA for so long. Hugs please be gentle with yourself this week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like to swim & it is such good exercise but don't go often. We have a hot tub, bought it after DH had his accident, he used it daily for a few years, except when below -25, but I could only use it occasionally as the chemicals made me itch, otherwise I would go in often. Last fall he drained it as he had not been needing it so much & has not refilled it. Will have to decide whether to fill it or sell it. It is fairly expensive to keep it running in winter.


If we lived nearer I could buy it. Would love to have one. Have one upstairs but it is the bathtub and not as many jets as the kind you buy for outside. Plus, I have to do the stairs to get to it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you.
> Julie, color work exquisite and quiche yummy.
> Daralene knew you had arthritis, didn't realize both types. Am thinking today may try jacuzzi at gymn again.
> June, tried patches too. Lidocaine worked best but don't haze Rx, a friend gave me two. Hadn't tried heat as acupuncturist said scapula swollen. Will try jacuzzi at gymn today. Do not know what type arthritis yet.


My dr. prescribed Lidocaine patches last year. My insurance paid for that prescription but told me that they don't normally pay for them so if I got a refill, I would have to pay the full cost. I found that the OTC ones worked just as well. Since I don't have the problem of the swelling, heat doesn't bother mine. Just have arthritis, bone cysts and a problem with the rotator cuff. But since there's arthritis in it, the dr. said they couldn't do the micro-surgery (cannot think of the name of it...CRAFT is ever present!!) but the full surgery. The recovery from that would take FOREVER. A full month before even starting phys. therapy and about 1/2 year before full recovery. With that recuperation period, I'll suffer with the problem!!!
Hope the jacuzzi helps your shoulder. it can really be limiting in what we can do!!
I'm keeping you and your shoulder in my prayers!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

all caught up and I am trying to decide what to do now......dishes or a nap. I give 2 thumbs up for a nap :thumbup: :thumbup: 

check in later on before work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, I wanted my own jacuzzi but DH said we could afford jacuzzi we could not afford to keep it up. Lidocaine patches are anesthetic, there are patches that provide heat to area. The Bryonia alba is homeopathic which means they dilute med in water and reduce amount of med to water until it is microscopic dose. It is useful for dry cough and arthritis. You put four tiny pills under your tongue and let dissolve.
> Daralene, so sorry you have had RA for so long. Hugs please be gentle with yourself this week.


Thanks dear friend, but I am testing negative for it now. YAY. This doesn't happen for very many people but since I have been doing all I have it seems my immune system is healing. Well, I don't want to say too much as every time I say I'm doing so great I have a setback. I can't tell you how much I enjoy my new way of eating though. Having watercress and chinese cabbage with lemon, onion, and walnuts. Last night I had it with roasted pumpkin seed oil, red pepper, pecan vinegar and broccoli sprouts. The lidocaine patches are what I want now and guess I need an RX for those. Will see if I can find the homeopathic at the store, if not can get from the doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It looks delicious...but how about the ingredients since I basically know quiche recipes!?
> Junek


Was not sure people would want it!
any way, although it is originally an Alison Holst recipe- I make it a bit differently! here goes!

Crustless Quiche, with potato and green or red vegetables.

1 large onion chopped
2 large cloves garlic

sweat these in a large pan- those who are not concerned about diabetes can use 1/4 cup butter for this.

green or red vegetables, of choice, about 2 cups, gently cooked in Microwave.

2 large potatoes, cooked and diced- I use my air cooker.

When these are all prepared, allow to cool.

4 eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
salt and pepper to taste

Whisk together, and add

1 cup grated tasty cheese
3/4 cup wholemeal flour

Add cooled vegetables, and mix gently with a fork until just combined

Butter baking dish. (I find this works best) Mine is 9 X 13 inches.
Bake 20 to 25 minutes at 420 degrees F, or 210 degrees C.
This has taken a while to get exactly right- but I am happy now with these proportions!

I use a 250ml cup.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth lived the video, he watched it 5 times. Here he is watching the fifth time.


That is so cute. Seth is an absolute darling!!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you have got your RA under control. I also have not heard of Bryonia alba but when I looked it up, it says it is poisonous, 40 berries are lethal, so you must. Have to be careful with the dosage. Isn't it strange how many of us describe pain as like at toothache. That's exactly what I told there orthopedic surgeon about my shoulder before surgery, since then, no pain its wonderful, just some knotted muscles in the back of my arm that is getting better. I even tilled the garden a few days ago, got tired waiting on one of the guys to have time :roll:


Thanks Bonnie. If it is homeopathic it is not of any strength that would be lethal. It is still best to use these things under the guidance of a homeopathic doctor who has studied this art. My doctor is a graduate of Yale but also is Holistic and Homeopathic. Sassafras explains a bit about homeopathy in her post. Quite fascinating.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just got back from a 2 hour walk with my boys. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> The pups sure are pooped out now.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Looks like they all had a good walk...I guess the knees are better today since you went for a 2 hour walk!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great crustless Quiche and love the coat of many colors. I've seen Faire Isle explained as anything with only two colors per row without any mention of particular stitch or style.
> 
> New oven has just arrived..have to go supervise and then do some playing.


You will have to let us know how the new toy is working!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, Seth is so cute watching Luke in his pool. I know that someday they will actually meet each other and what a wonderful day that will be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, did you design this or use a pattern. I am thinking you probably designed it yourself and no pattern. :?:


No, I followed a pattern Slavishly! It is in Golden Hands (1971)* All you can knit and crochet for babies*. I had wanted to knit it for years- but my own two grew too fast for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Flytyin, thank you.
> Julie, color work exquisite and quiche yummy.
> Daralene knew you had arthritis, didn't realize both types. Am thinking today may try jacuzzi at gymn again.
> June, tried patches too. Lidocaine worked best but don't haze Rx, a friend gave me two. Hadn't tried heat as acupuncturist said scapula swollen. Will try jacuzzi at gymn today. Do not know what type arthritis yet.


Thanks Joy! Hope today is a better day for you!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was not sure people would want it!
> any way, although it is originally an Alison Holst recipe- I make it a bit differently! here goes!
> 
> Crustless Quiche, with potato and green or red vegetables.
> ...


Thanks, Julie. My daughter and I both think this sounds delicious. It's on our list for dinner in a couple of days!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks, Julie. My daughter and I both think this sounds delicious. It's on our list for dinner in a couple of days!!
> Junek


So much so- is it delicious- this one is barely making it to day two!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How funny....I thought it looked like a bee was on it!



PurpleFi said:


> I think it might be a bee orchid, I will have to look it up when I get back from swimming. x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk. Windy and smokey from fire near Lake Isabella. But figured the wind was good as it dried perspiration.
Bone dr. Appt. Tomorrow 2:20 pm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Purplefi, didn't realize orchids grew out like that! How lovely. Do they bring these in for winter? Or do they get winters there? I know nothing much about France & climate there.


These are wild orchids and they just grow. Yes they do get winters there, sometimes it is colder than the UK and they occassionally have snow, but their winters aren't so long as ours.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> These are wild orchids and they just grow. Yes they do get winters there, sometimes it is colder than the UK and they occassionally have snow, but their winters aren't so long as ours.


Kansasgma...We have wild orchids in Upstate NY also and have long, hard winters. Guess they are pretty hardy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> .....or make you think you need to go to the bathroom.


 :thumbup:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The food for tonight, and hopefully the next three days- my crustless quiche I have been working on. It looked so yummy I thought I would photograph it!


That does look yummy. 
EJ


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No nap for me. Did the dishes, took out the garbage and recycling. Chatted on facebook and made cookies. If I want to knit for a while before work I better get off the laptop before it is too late and I am on the way to work.

Check in later on.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Did you know that orchid is called the "laughing bee" ?
It is one I had seen on a site of interesting shaped flowers. 
EJ



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a warm and dry, though cloudy, Surrey.
> 
> WI KnitWIts here this morning, we are planing to make a display of poppies for November for our local Heritage Centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I too have dislocated a kneecap. It is very painful at times. I have little fluid left behind it and it can scrape bone on bone. Not fun.
EJ



jknappva said:


> Mel, my oldest daughter dislocated her knee when she was in college and even though, she's in her early 50's, it still bothers her sometimes. And she has a very active job, lots of walking and climbing up and down ladders. I think arthritis tends to settle in a joint that has been badly hurt in the past.
> I'm sure some days at work have to be really bad for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> That does look yummy.
> EJ


Nearly skoffed the lot!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I too have dislocated a kneecap. It is very painful at times. I have little fluid left behind it and it can scrape bone on bone. Not fun.
> EJ


My youngest son dislocated his knee doing badminton in grade 12, he had arthroscopic surgery & they said nothing was torn so they can't fix it, it gives him alot of pain & he's only 24. They think he has weak ligaments because he grew so fast, 10" in one school year, he also has Osgood-Schaters syndrome (he has a large bump below the knee where the ligaments pulled the bone out from the fast growth) from this.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest son dislocated his knee doing badminton in grade 12, he had arthroscopic surgery & they said nothing was torn so they can't fix it, it gives him alot of pain & he's only 24. They think he has weak ligaments because he grew so fast, 10" in one school year, he also has Osgood-Schaters syndrome (he has a large bump below the knee where the ligaments pulled the bone out from the fast growth) from this.


My oldest son had such a bad case of Osgood-Schaters
Syndrome that it prevented him playing football after puberty. My youngest daughter also had it but not that bad. And, surprisingly, neither of them are particularly tall. I guess they just had a very quick growth spurt.
Junek


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Yikes, that sounds horrible. I was lucky to just have my kneecap slip out of place. The doc just had to slip it back in and I wore a brace for weeks. It happened when I was raking the yard. I had stepped into the can I was putting the leaves in and the one that had all my weight on it went out from under me. I laid in the yard screaming for help for 10 minutes. My dad thought we were just playing out there.
EJ



Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest son dislocated his knee
> doing badminton in grade 12, he had arthroscopic surgery & they said nothing was torn so they can't fix it, it gives him alot of pain & he's only 24. They think he has weak ligaments because he grew so fast, 10" in one school year, he also has Osgood-Schaters syndrome (he has a large bump below the knee where the ligaments pulled the bone out from the fast growth) from this.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> .....or make you think you need to go to the bathroom.


Oh, yeah, Rookie, I think my g-ma trained me to potty when there was water running! I've used in hospitals when I could go home or something else IF I could GO. Works great.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does not quite fit as Fair Isle, which is why I called it colour work- do you include Fair Isle in your repertoire Kate? I seem to remember you saying your preference is for small. I guess Luke would grow out of it before one had a chance to complete it- because it is designed for him about right now, in age! This one hangs in DGD's wardrobe although she has to have long outgrown it!


I've never done 'proper' Fair Isle although I've done some intarsia work. I am definitely into small, I've not got the patience for something larger that takes too long!  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. We are at 12c/54f at 07:15. The last day official day of school for the teens. The younger ones go until the 21st. Seth will be here today and Jamie will be home from the country music festival.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all. Have a wonderful day.


Love the winking coffee! Have a good day with Seth!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our DD#1 who's having knee surgery on July 2nd has had problems with her knees every since she played basketball --- for sure on one she tore the MCL and it was repaired and she had tiny tears in the ligaments in the other knee. She re-injured the on where she had surgery and had to have it re-done (I think this second surgery was botched) because she had to have it done again. The doctors never said anything about that kind of syndrome, but they sure had aches and pains from the bones growing.

And, now she'll be back in there for either an easy fix or major surgery depending on what they find once they're in there. She's always been a rough and tumble kind of girl playing football, soccer, etc. but now that she's reaching 35, she's learning that sometimes she's better off watching from the sidelines. I figure once you've injured the knees, you're due sometime for a replacement -- DH worked on concrete for all 35 years of running a big printing press and with his height, etc. he's now very bow-legged and sometimes his knees hurt---for about 2 years, he was in real agony, but he's learned that with the right shoes and braces, he's doing much better......it's just a matter of time, however.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My youngest son dislocated his knee doing badminton in grade 12, he had arthroscopic surgery & they said nothing was torn so they can't fix it, it gives him alot of pain & he's only 24. They think he has weak ligaments because he grew so fast, 10" in one school year, he also has Osgood-Schaters syndrome (he has a large bump below the knee where the ligaments pulled the bone out from the fast growth) from this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to look for Julie's colorwork. How did I miss that. Think sometimes I go back to my last post and that is not the last place that I was actually reading posts. :roll:


When I finish reading I send myself an e-mail with the last read page number on it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> The lidocaine patches are what I want now and guess I need an RX for those. Will see if I can find the homeopathic at the store, if not can get from the doctor.


Go back to pg 40 and read what juneK wrote about the Lidocaine patches-- she uses OTC and thinks they do as well, surely much cheaper.

Many years ago I started doing the exercise class (30 min, 3 X a wk) at our Sr Center and getting a massage each week. SIL (chiropractor) taught me a bunch of shoulder stretches. Between these and my morning walk, I have found my osteo arthritis has been helped. About 2 yrs into this SIL told me he didn't know what I was doing differently, but to keep it up as it was really helping my back & shoulders.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was not sure people would want it!
> any way, although it is originally an Alison Holst recipe- I make it a bit differently! here goes!
> 
> Crustless Quiche, with potato and green or red vegetables.
> ...


TYSM-- I want to try this, sounds SOOO good and, as you noted, would do me several days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Seth lived the video, he watched it 5 times. Here he is watching the fifth time.


That was so nice that he wanted to watch 'his baby Luke' so often!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> These are wild orchids and they just grow. Yes they do get winters there, sometimes it is colder than the UK and they occassionally have snow, but their winters aren't so long as ours.


I just Binged "bee orchids" and they are quite widespread across southern Europe and Mediterranian (sp?). Don't know why we don't have them here as it would be perfect, I think, with all the limestone we have and the grasslands.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Valerie*, what do you mean in your reference to the next three treatments not coming ''with recommendation''? That is not a term used here when referring to prescribed treatments, that I am aware. Just trying to understand your circumstances.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think she just meant that she has been told that the last three treatments may be more difficult.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> When I finish reading I send myself an e-mail with the last read page number on it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Go back to pg 40 and read what juneK wrote about the Lidocaine patches-- she uses OTC and thinks they do as well, surely much cheaper.
> 
> Many years ago I started doing the exercise class (30 min, 3 X a wk) at our Sr Center and getting a massage each week. SIL (chiropractor) taught me a bunch of shoulder stretches. Between these and my morning walk, I have found my osteo arthritis has been helped. About 2 yrs into this SIL told me he didn't know what I was doing differently, but to keep it up as it was really helping my back & shoulders.


Thank you for the page. I will be using the lidocaine for shingles nerve damage (PHND).


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Go back to pg 40 and read what juneK wrote about the Lidocaine patches-- she uses OTC and thinks they do as well, surely much cheaper.
> 
> Many years ago I started doing the exercise class (30 min, 3 X a wk) at our Sr Center and getting a massage each week. SIL (chiropractor) taught me a bunch of shoulder stretches. Between these and my morning walk, I have found my osteo arthritis has been helped. About 2 yrs into this SIL told me he didn't know what I was doing differently, but to keep it up as it was really helping my back & shoulders.


I've been troubled with arthritis since I was in my early 50's but it was in my ankles and feet at that time. I started walking a short distance at first and gradually got up to walking an hour every day. Soon after that, we moved into a new library building. The reference dept where I worked was upstairs. Even though there was an elevator, I always used the stairs. It totally stopped the pain. But then developed arthritis and osteoporosis that really wrecked my back. So it decided to move into my shoulders.
As we've mentioned before getting older is not for sissies.
I pray that all of us will have a good day once in a while if not every day.
We just keep on keeping on, don't we!!?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've never done 'proper' Fair Isle although I've done some intarsia work. I am definitely into small, I've not got the patience for something larger that takes too long!  :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> TYSM-- I want to try this, sounds SOOO good and, as you noted, would do me several days.


I have finished this one inside two days!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think she just meant that she has been told that the last three treatments may be more difficult.


Thanks, Kate. I figured that it meant something along that line but had never heard the term before in this context.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That was so nice that he wanted to watch 'his baby Luke' so often!


I think it is so sweet and then he watched it again later in the day. When his dad arrived he told dad all about how he got to see his baby Luke and watch him play in the pool. VEry cute to listen to.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> a piece of colourwork I made about 9 or 10 years ago- to brighten a cold winter's day


Absolutely gorgeous Julie!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Julie!!


I am so glad I now have a record of it- Bronwen is back at work today- she lives a pretty hectic life!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend. We are at 12c/54f at 07:15. The last day official day of school for the teens. The younger ones go until the 21st. Seth will be here today and Jamie will be home from the country music festival.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for all. Have a wonderful day.


Love todays coffee Caren, thought I was seeing things for a minute lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I have to look for Julie's colorwork. How did I miss that. Think sometimes I go back to my last post and that is not the last place that I was actually reading posts. :roll:


Sometimes the pictures are slow to post. Hope you are doing well, you have been in my thoughts. Hugs


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for the page. I will be using the lidocaine for shingles nerve damage (PHND).


You might want to try an OTC cream called Zostrix. My mom suffered with nerve damage after shingles and got some relief from this medication. It has capsaicin (from hot chili peppers) in it. Just be sure you don't have any open areas on the skin where you are applying it. It's especially difficult to manage nerve pain, and capsaicin appears to be helpful for some people.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma-- you wrote: Think sometimes I go back to my last post and that is not the last place that I was actually reading posts--

You are right, where you were reading often has no relationship to where you wrote-- what you write goes to the end of the chain and that probably is NOT where you were reading. Replies don't post with the comments they are directed at but rather at the end of the postings. I had an awful time with that until I figured it out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The crust less quiche looks delicious. I must try that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hope you can get Rx for lidocaine patches. Some insurances won't cover.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> You might want to try an OTC cream called Zostrix. My mom suffered with nerve damage after shingles and got some relief from this medication. It has capsaicin (from hot chili peppers) in it. Just be sure you don't have any open areas on the skin where you are applying it. It's especially difficult to manage nerve pain, and capsaicin appears to be helpful for some people.


I will check it out. Ordered some cream from Amazon with 5% lidocaine in it. Maybe it will even help the itching too. Goes between pain and itching.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cashmeregma-- you wrote: Think sometimes I go back to my last post and that is not the last place that I was actually reading posts--
> 
> You are right, where you were reading often has no relationship to where you wrote-- what you write goes to the end of the chain and that probably is NOT where you were reading. Replies don't post with the comments they are directed at but rather at the end of the postings. I had an awful time with that until I figured it out.


I actually know that B U T just can't seem to keep up so do it the easiest way and just hope if someone quotes something important, I see it. So many pages that I try and just drop in like it is a Tea Party, but still want to know everything. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes start at the end and go backwards, sometimes last post, but I am finding it impossible to read it all. I'm ok with that though. Just do what I can.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope you can get Rx for lidocaine patches. Some insurances won't cover.


Found some online. 5%, so I hope that is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I want to try the two quinoa recipes Sam gave us. Sound quite delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The crust less quiche looks delicious. I must try that.


I have eaten the whole thing already, I enjoyed it so much!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I actually know that B U T just can't seem to keep up so do it the easiest way and just hope if someone quotes something important, I see it. So many pages that I try and just drop in like it is a Tea Party, but still want to know everything. :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sometimes start at the end and go backwards, sometimes last post, but I am finding it impossible to read it all. I'm ok with that though. Just do what I can.


Oh, yes, I can relate to not being able to keep up-- we are all too talkative, but then, that is also why we like this forum!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The quiche looks wonderful, will try your recipe soon.
Seth is such a cutie, such bright eyes. 
Loved the outdoor fountain, we had one that we would use and the movers broke it. But when I can have the windows open I can usually hear the lake except on a calm day. We have that big yard so it is different from being right there. But water is so calming and relaxing to me.
Chronic pain is so hard on a person, emotionally and physically.
We had more rain today, so at the lake we had a total of over six inches. And they say there is more coming on Wed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be an interesting thought- it actually fits a two year old, I seem to recall- but there was nothing in the photo- to give you scale!


~~~aahhhh....well, I think you should make one for yourself!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yogi is at Jellystone, Old Faithful geyser is at Yellowstone, supposed to be an amazing place. We have been near several times on our Harley trips but the guys refuse to go as they think it will be too busy in tourist season :roll:


~~~Yellowstone is beautiful! There is a wide variety of things to see. Old Faithful? Well....it is built up as a huge geyser that is stunning. It's a bit of an anti-climactic event. Blip...blip...blip...each one a little bit bigger...blip..blip...finally...an erruption...that lasts a few seconds...and not nearly as dramatic as expected! However, it is still an interesting thing to see and learn about. It is a huge park..lots of other stuff to see and experience. WELL worth a visit! We visited in early August....didn't find the tourists a problem.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The food for tonight, and hopefully the next three days- my crustless quiche I have been working on. It looked so yummy I thought I would photograph it!


~~~OH! Mmmmmmm..it DOES look yummy! Enjoy a bite for each of us. Is there room at your table?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So cute and he doesnt seem to care that the pool is pink! LOL


~~~Hey...guys can like pink! My DH has a penchant for pink...which he would happily match with something orange! Today it was a neon pink T-shirt with a neon orange baseball cap! I can always find him! :lol: :lol: What a sweetie!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, what a laugh with that coffee winking and making a face. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Mmmmmmm lovely chocolate mousse.


~~~I agree....both great pics!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice recipes, I'll be trying some over the next couple of weeks. I did want to tell you the you're right, Lavender won't winterover in your area, and you can grow it indoors in a container. Put in nice soil,make sure it's a really well drained pot because it will thrive on neglect. Good, light, as much sun as possible all day, but water sparingly. That's a hard-learned lesson. Same with Rosemary and sage. So in fact those are perfect here in North Carolina where it gets very hot and very dry. I didn't know that these three plants and others cold be perennials until we moved here from New Hampshire. Here our rosemarys (an even dozen) got to be 6 ft plus, and probably 5 to 5 1/2 ft across. They were monsters but we couldn't see past them to the other parts of our extensive gardens and so they got trimmed to 3 ft tall and about 3 ft across. Still pretty much freeform. Love them all and between each of those is a lovely lavender plant most 2 1/2 ft tall and about 2 ft across. I'm going to miss them when we go back to New Hampshire in 2 years. All our family is there, none here and we're not getting any younger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My computer (or KP) takes me back to where they posted last on the TP. At least I think they do. It is awful when I get several pages behind because it gets confusing. At times I've read both ends against the middle, really bad.


I am sent back to where I was last- so if I leave after posting I go back to my post, but if I leave on a page further back where I am up to reading I return to that spot.

I'm not complaining here- but people have been quiet- I came on expecting about 10 pages and only around 5. Won't take long at all to catch up. Way behind though on the rest of KP (and last week still a few dozen pages to go).


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yellowstone is beautiful! There is a wide variety of things to see. Old Faithful? Well....it is built up as a huge geyser that is stunning. It's a bit of an anti-climactic event. Blip...blip...blip...each one a little bit bigger...blip..blip...finally...an erruption...that lasts a few seconds...and not nearly as dramatic as expected! However, it is still an interesting thing to see and learn about. It is a huge park..lots of other stuff to see and experience. WELL worth a visit! We visited in early August....didn't find the tourists a problem.


If DH ever quits farming completely, maybe I can get him to go in September some year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~aahhhh....well, I think you should make one for yourself!


Bit beyond my present budget!!!!!!! Not to dismiss the thought- but I would make a cardigan before I tackled a Dressing Gown. I do have plans to knit a swing jacket, however!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~OH! Mmmmmmm..it DOES look yummy! Enjoy a bite for each of us. Is there room at your table?


Delighted to have you drop by!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> Nice recipes, I'll be trying some over the next couple of weeks. I did want to tell you the you're right, Lavender won't winterover in your area, and you can grow it indoors in a container. Put in nice soil,make sure it's a really well drained pot because it will thrive on neglect. Good, light, as much sun as possible all day, but water sparingly. That's a hard-learned lesson. Same with Rosemary and sage. So in fact those are perfect here in North Carolina where it gets very hot and very dry. I didn't know that these three plants and others cold be perennials until we moved here from New Hampshire. Here our rosemarys (an even dozen) got to be 6 ft plus, and probably 5 to 5 1/2 ft across. They were monsters but we couldn't see past them to the other parts of our extensive gardens and so they got trimmed to 3 ft tall and about 3 ft across. Still pretty much freeform. Love them all and between each of those is a lovely lavender plant most 2 1/2 ft tall and about 2 ft across. I'm going to miss them when we go back to New Hampshire in 2 years. All our family is there, none here and we're not getting any younger.


Welcome!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just going tohave a day pottering.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning from a dry Fife sun is trying to break through,at least it is not raining :-D 
Off visiting this morning to see Quinn, day getting better though it started of bad, washing machine sounding like a jet engine when it gets to spin cycle,repairman cant come till Friday ,had a hypo when talking to him on phone, he must have thought oh ho a drunk first thing in morning,had to phone him back and apologise and check that I had given correct details  
Colin has been moved from medical ward to care of the elderly,in the hope that they can get him fit for discharge,will depend on how they can ready his house so that he can cope,though he is still being fed through peg in his stomach,so still it is a step in the right direction,still gets confused from time to time.Goog thoughts and hugs for all.Will try to work through the TP to see what I have missed

This free pattern showed up in an email.so thought I would post it here, it is for a sleeveless summer top

http://blog.loveknitting.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/LM_Marianne.pdf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Seamer45! Welcome to the teaparty! Thanks for the informtion on growing lavender. I love lavender but haven't been successful growing in....think I know why now. Hope you'll drop in again as we love new folks here at the teaparty. Sam always has room at the table!

t=


seamer45 said:


> Nice recipes, I'll be trying some over the next couple of weeks. I did want to tell you the you're right, Lavender won't winterover in your area, and you can grow it indoors in a container. Put in nice soil,make sure it's a really well drained pot because it will thrive on neglect. Good, light, as much sun as possible all day, but water sparingly. That's a hard-learned lesson. Same with Rosemary and sage. So in fact those are perfect here in North Carolina where it gets very hot and very dry. I didn't know that these three plants and others cold be perennials until we moved here from New Hampshire. Here our rosemarys (an even dozen) got to be 6 ft plus, and probably 5 to 5 1/2 ft across. They were monsters but we couldn't see past them to the other parts of our extensive gardens and so they got trimmed to 3 ft tall and about 3 ft across. Still pretty much freeform. Love them all and between each of those is a lovely lavender plant most 2 1/2 ft tall and about 2 ft across. I'm going to miss them when we go back to New Hampshire in 2 years. All our family is there, none here and we're not getting any younger.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Darowil from the back the echidna looks like a porcupine. I too have noticed that we are not quite as chatty figured its do to the nicer weather in some parts anyway and people like myself being busier outside. Sorry Julie I know you are much colder right now.

Caren my lavender has come back! Its just been so cool and wet it was very late this year. Thankfully its in the very last flower area to be done or it might have gotten cut or dug out.

Purple love the pics of DS and DGSs.

Seth and Luke are adorable as always. Would love to see them actually together.

DH starts his new job today. It has turned hit and humid here air is now on. Only got down to 77f last night with lots of humidity. Sticky as soon as you walk outside hopefully will rain today. The garden could use it. We have flowers on the potatoes and tomatoes so hopefully something soon.

Have s great day
Prayers n hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your pictures are wonderful Margaret! It appears you were able to get quite close to the echidnas.....don't know if I would be quite as brave. That is an interesting looking lighthouse too (shape to me is unusual). I love the way the waves are captured in the photo breaking on the cliff.



darowil said:


> Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
> I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
> And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
> I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
> And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


Thanks for the pix-- the echidna is so cute. You're right, fall from those cliffs would do serious damage. Water might then do you in-- best not fall!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to our tea party.

I hear that NH is very lovely -- just not as warm as NC -- I know quite a few people in the Manchester area, but have never visited up there. It's definitely on my bucket list of places to see in the USA.



seamer45 said:


> Nice recipes, I'll be trying some over the next couple of weeks. I did want to tell you the you're right, Lavender won't winterover in your area, and you can grow it indoors in a container. Put in nice soil,make sure it's a really well drained pot because it will thrive on neglect. Good, light, as much sun as possible all day, but water sparingly. That's a hard-learned lesson. Same with Rosemary and sage. So in fact those are perfect here in North Carolina where it gets very hot and very dry. I didn't know that these three plants and others cold be perennials until we moved here from New Hampshire. Here our rosemarys (an even dozen) got to be 6 ft plus, and probably 5 to 5 1/2 ft across. They were monsters but we couldn't see past them to the other parts of our extensive gardens and so they got trimmed to 3 ft tall and about 3 ft across. Still pretty much freeform. Love them all and between each of those is a lovely lavender plant most 2 1/2 ft tall and about 2 ft across. I'm going to miss them when we go back to New Hampshire in 2 years. All our family is there, none here and we're not getting any younger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Echindas are not all that big- maybe length of my forearm. If they feel threatened they bury themselves int he ground and only leave there spines accessible.
They are an unusual animal in that like the platypus they lay eggs but are mammels. And they keep their egggs in a pouch and the baby stays there for a while as well. 
For more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna 
I will add a coupl emore of my photos- one of it from the back (I like this action shot as you see his leg raised while he is walking) and the other a good shot of its spines. This was a very co-operative one (the other one was harder to see and the photos not as good.
And the 'building' was not a lighthouse, it was simply to show the boats going in at night how to enter the harbour (to the right was a tiny bay with rocks so needed to go the left to land safely). It is called the Obelisk, and is now threatened by the waves. The coast surronding it is wearing away. This extra photo shows more how close it getting to ending up in the sea.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Having grown up on a farm, I know everything revolves around planting and harvesting time. But, we had the extra chores of milking the cows morning and night (I think they do it even more often now with the milking parlors). We very rarely went anywhere-but if we did we always had to leave early to take care of the cows.



Bonnie7591 said:


> If DH ever quits farming completely, maybe I can get him to go in September some year.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like fun and a nice and sunny day = we woke up to a very windy (gusty) day with some storms in the forecast. Good day to play with my new toy---I have some bananas to use up before we take off for Hawaiii. I think I'll make up some banana bread!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just going tohave a day pottering.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Some years ago when I wanted to add a lavender plant to my assortment outside, I talked with the head gal at our garden shop and she said there were two types of lavender, one annual and one perennial. Don't know what you might have available in your garden shops but mine made it thru last winter when a couple other perennials didn't. DD#2, a science teacher, thinks it might be because there was very little moisture and that would also explain the lavender making it when others didn't. Ah, well, gardening is like farming, never know if you'll get a crop, but at least my livelihood doesn't depend on it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope the move is a good one for Colin - so difficult to watch the ones we love go through these things. It sounds like his spirits are good. Best of luck with the washing machine and that it's an easy repair.



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry Fife sun is trying to break through,at least it is not raining :-D
> Off visiting this morning to see Quinn, day getting better though it started of bad, washing machine sounding like a jet engine when it gets to spin cycle,repairman cant come till Friday ,had a hypo when talking to him on phone, he must have thought oh ho a drunk first thing in morning,had to phone him back and apologise and check that I had given correct details
> Colin has been moved from medical ward to care of the elderly,in the hope that they can get him fit for discharge,will depend on how they can ready his house so that he can cope,though he is still being fed through peg in his stomach,so still it is a step in the right direction,still gets confused from time to time.Goog thoughts and hugs for all.Will try to work through the TP to see what I have missed
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now after posting those I had better turn the computer back off and ignore the messages on th eiPad that tell me that I have an email. That was how I ended up back on here as I had shut down for th enight on the main computer but needed to do my homewrok for tomorrows Bible Study and use the iPad for it so I get the messages.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the photos -- it does look like a treacherous route into the harbor.



darowil said:


> Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
> I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
> And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> Nice recipes, I'll be trying some over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I don't think you've joined in the Tea Party before. If not welcome, and if you're an occasional visitor welcome back. We're here all week and love hearing from you and what's going on in your life. I live in your neighboring state of Virginia. But I'm a born and bred Virginian, not a transplant like you talk like you are!! LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a wonderful day and hope DH's first day at work goes well....all the best. Will he have regular hours or be on a swing shift arrangement? Glad to hear your garden is coming back--landscaping the front yard is just going to have to wait until we get back -- but then I'll be down at DD#1 for awhile so I may have to put it off until the Fall -- we'll see what the nursery experts say.

The kids will be here at the house when we're gone -- there's a class reunion and some other things going on so they'll be partying here. That means, I have to toddler proof the house today and tomorrow and generally make sure the things for the baby are all set up.

The wedding in Hawaii is on DS's birthday and that's the weekend of his class reunion too - so think I'll leave some cupcakes and other party stuff around for him.

We'll be leaving this Friday and have until Wednesday on our own on Mauii and then we'll move over to the "plantation" which my brother rented for the wedding---there will be about 25 people there. We'll be heading back the Sunday after the wedding so I doubt we'll have any trouble sleeping on the long flight.



Pup lover said:


> Darowil from the back the echidna looks like a porcupine. I too have noticed that we are not quite as chatty figured its do to the nicer weather in some parts anyway and people like myself being busier outside. Sorry Julie I know you are much colder right now.
> 
> Caren my lavender has come back! Its just been so cool and wet it was very late this year. Thankfully its in the very last flower area to be done or it might have gotten cut or dug out.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just going tohave a day pottering.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


What handsome boys you have. Your red-headed grandson is the image of you!!! You'd never be able to disown him...not that you'd want to!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry Fife sun is trying to break through,at least it is not raining :-D
> Off visiting this morning to see Quinn, day getting better though it started of bad, washing machine sounding like a jet engine when it gets to spin cycle,repairman cant come till Friday ,had a hypo when talking to him on phone, he must have thought oh ho a drunk first thing in morning,had to phone him back and apologise and check that I had given correct details
> Colin has been moved from medical ward to care of the elderly,in the hope that they can get him fit for discharge,will depend on how they can ready his house so that he can cope,though he is still being fed through peg in his stomach,so still it is a step in the right direction,still gets confused from time to time.Goog thoughts and hugs for all.Will try to work through the TP to see what I have missed
> 
> ...


Good luck with the washer....waiting for repairmen is a nuisance. I don't see how Colin would be able to cope living alone from what you've said of his condition. Confusion in an older person living alone is scary.
Praying everything works out for the best for him AND you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
> I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
> And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


Lovely area you chose to visit. Your little friend looks a lot like our porcupines!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Darowil from the back the echidna looks like a porcupine. I too have noticed that we are not quite as chatty figured its do to the nicer weather in some parts anyway and people like myself being busier outside. Sorry Julie I know you are much colder right now.
> 
> Caren my lavender has come back! Its just been so cool and wet it was very late this year. Thankfully its in the very last flower area to be done or it might have gotten cut or dug out.
> 
> ...


Your weather sounds a lot like ours. Our low was only 77 last night, too! And today will be in the mid 90's and the humidity is out of sight!! With this hot humid weather, thunderstorms are really likely in the late afternoon and evening. But they don't cool it off...just makes it more humid. And no relief for the whole week. Sounds like we're going to have another super hot summer like last year. And will probably be followed by a super cold, long winter. Weather is a great reason to complain, isn't it??? ROFL!!
Wishing your DH good luck on his first day on the job. I know he's excited about putting his schooling to good use. I hope it's as wonderful as he probably expects.

Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Having grown up on a farm, I know everything revolves around planting and harvesting time. But, we had the extra chores of milking the cows morning and night (I think they do it even more often now with the milking parlors). We very rarely went anywhere-but if we did we always had to leave early to take care of the cows.


We didn't farm when I was growing up....but all the aunts and uncles gathered at my grandmother's on Sundays. And I well remember the couple of uncles who were farmers having to leave to 'feed the stock'. When I was a child, I wondered what in the world 'stock' was that needed feeding!!! ROFL!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Darowil from the back the echidna looks like a porcupine. I too have noticed that we are not quite as chatty figured its do to the nicer weather in some parts anyway and people like myself being busier outside. Sorry Julie I know you are much colder right now.
> ...


It could be a lot worse, Dawn- it is 13 degrees and while chilly is a long way from frosty- +the snow never reaches us- maybe one hail storm in five years or so! And that nevers lies on the ground for long- It is the humidity though- outside it is 77%- sort of seeps into your joints.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Echindas are not all that big- maybe length of my forearm. If they feel threatened they bury themselves int he ground and only leave there spines accessible.
> They are an unusual animal in that like the platypus they lay eggs but are mammels. And they keep their egggs in a pouch and the baby stays there for a while as well.
> For more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna
> I will add a coupl emore of my photos- one of it from the back (I like this action shot as you see his leg raised while he is walking) and the other a good shot of its spines. This was a very co-operative one (the other one was harder to see and the photos not as good.
> And the 'building' was not a lighthouse, it was simply to show the boats going in at night how to enter the harbour (to the right was a tiny bay with rocks so needed to go the left to land safely). It is called the Obelisk, and is now threatened by the waves. The coast surronding it is wearing away. This extra photo shows more how close it getting to ending up in the sea.


Joy tells me there are lots of Echidnas around Goulburn, so I guess I may well see one in October. Where there are lots of rocks is where the sea has the upper hand. Can be quite drastic where houses are involved.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pictures my sister posted on her blog today!
Enjoy,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister posted on her blog today!
> Enjoy,
> Junek


Beautifully peaceful, June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had my interview yesterday afternoon (this being Wednesday morning) for my half price Taxi card- so hopefully that will be approved. The lady rang about the stroller late in the afternoon- she is coming 9 30 a.m., So that will be interesting to see what comes out of that one. I gather she will be asking how I am managing in the bathroom etc. As I've already mentioned it is chilly and humid here- I am so glad I got that guernsey knitted for myself, and the other two vests I was able to knit- when I am really cold I am wearing two knitted tops- they are just so much warmer. I want to make some more fingerless gloves, but that may have to wait.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Isn't it funny how our perceptions of things change over time? DH worked on huge printing presses used for glossy marketing materials, high end catalogs like Williams-Sonoma, etc. so the kids knew he was a printer and when they'd ask why he was going to work, he'd reply "to make money" - so in their minds, he was printing money!! They thought that was a better deal than waiting for it to grow on trees!



jknappva said:


> We didn't farm when I was growing up....but all the aunts and uncles gathered at my grandmother's on Sundays. And I well remember the couple of uncles who were farmers having to leave to 'feed the stock'. When I was a child, I wondered what in the world 'stock' was that needed feeding!!! ROFL!!!
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, enjoyed your hedgehog. My granddaughter had one as a pet. Was smaller than the one you showed.
June pics so peaceful. Thank you.
Steam mopped kitchen floor before 6:00 a.m.! Will take Maya for a walk.
Darowil, enjoy Mauii. It is a lovely island and I hope to revisit some day.
Daralene, you might try acupuncture for the nerve pain.so sorry you are having that. It must be excruciating.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister posted on her blog today!
> Enjoy,
> Junek


Just lovely-- I miss seeing the sunsets. When I lived at the lake I could usually catch the sunrise when I did my morning walk. no such luck in town.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Valerie*, what do you mean in your reference to the next three treatments not coming ''with recommendation''? That is not a term used here when referring to prescribed treatments, that I am aware. Just trying to understand your circumstances.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Its just my term for the next series of treatments that may well have some unpleasant side-effects. Nothing medical my dear. Oh, you should see the mistakes I'm making in learning to knit socks on two needles and it isn't 'chemo-brain' either. I have a foot on each leg so there's no excuse for the heel gussets ending up looking like they were designed to fit and ostrich or similar!! I have the silliness under control now. What was I thinking. I wasn't thinking! So back to pressing on with an otherwise useful addition to the knitting skills. Not a day for sock knitting as the weather is so beautifully warm. I'll stay in the shade and enjoy my next excursion into the world of socks and the next game in the world cup. USA did well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, I can relate to not being able to keep up-- we are all too talkative, but then, that is also why we like this forum!


Ahhhh, yes, you are right. Good conversation a party is wonderful. Goes great with the cuppa'. I'm probably one of the gabbiest and here I am talking about being behind. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: So many great people here and such a wonderful opportunity to share and learning about each other's lives. It is great sharing the lives of people all over the world. Quite a big/little TP. Will you get to come to KAP?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> The quiche looks wonderful, will try your recipe soon.
> Seth is such a cutie, such bright eyes.
> Loved the outdoor fountain, we had one that we would use and the movers broke it. But when I can have the windows open I can usually hear the lake except on a calm day. We have that big yard so it is different from being right there. But water is so calming and relaxing to me.
> Chronic pain is so hard on a person, emotionally and physically.
> We had more rain today, so at the lake we had a total of over six inches. And they say there is more coming on Wed.


So sorry you lost your outdoor fountain. Maybe you can find a sale like I did. Happened because a company took over an existing garden business and they are selling all the stock.

The lake must be so wonderful but I am sure you would like a little less rain so you could enjoy it. :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is great sharing the lives of people all over the world. Quite a big/little TP. Will you get to come to KAP?


Good question-- it is too far for me to drive alone and can't imagine me managing to drive strange car in strange city big enough to have an airport. I am trying to tempt my DD#!, who knits some, to do a road trip with me but have no answer yet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> Nice recipes, I'll be trying some over the next couple of weeks. I did want to tell you the you're right, Lavender won't winterover in your area, and you can grow it indoors in a container. Put in nice soil,make sure it's a really well drained pot because it will thrive on neglect. Good, light, as much sun as possible all day, but water sparingly. That's a hard-learned lesson. Same with Rosemary and sage. So in fact those are perfect here in North Carolina where it gets very hot and very dry. I didn't know that these three plants and others cold be perennials until we moved here from New Hampshire. Here our rosemarys (an even dozen) got to be 6 ft plus, and probably 5 to 5 1/2 ft across. They were monsters but we couldn't see past them to the other parts of our extensive gardens and so they got trimmed to 3 ft tall and about 3 ft across. Still pretty much freeform. Love them all and between each of those is a lovely lavender plant most 2 1/2 ft tall and about 2 ft across. I'm going to miss them when we go back to New Hampshire in 2 years. All our family is there, none here and we're not getting any younger.


How wonderful to have growing seasons like that. I had plants that lasted 2 yrs. up here and that is it. They are out there with one as dead as a door-nail and the other with a few sprigs of green. This winter was just too long and hard. I do want to go to a lavender farm near here where this lady makes skin care, soaps, insect repellant, lavendar salt, etc., and see if she has found a type that is good for this area and survives the winter or if she has to replant all the time. I would love a field of lavender and beside it poppies. We understand about wanting to be near family. That is why we moved back here. We would have been in Vienna now but wanted to be near to our grandchildren.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Just going tohave a day pottering.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Tuesday photos....


What a special place to live and what fun to visit them. Seems so serene. Is your DIL French? I imagine the DGC are bi-lingual and will speak both languages fluently and perfectly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
> I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
> And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


Lovely scenery.
I've never heard of an echidna, googled it. Looks like a porcupine except for the face/head.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I some bananas that need to be made into bananan bread too.....don't have the incentive of "leaving for Hawaii though LOL. I know you are going to have a fabulous time!. Already looking forward to pictures.


RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like fun and a nice and sunny day = we woke up to a very windy (gusty) day with some storms in the forecast. Good day to play with my new toy---I have some bananas to use up before we take off for Hawaiii. I think I'll make up some banana bread!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Having grown up on a farm, I know everything revolves around planting and harvesting time. But, we had the extra chores of milking the cows morning and night (I think they do it even more often now with the milking parlors). We very rarely went anywhere-but if we did we always had to leave early to take care of the cows.


When I was young almost everyone had cows to milk & sold cream. Now only dairy farms sell milk as there a so many requirements to get a liscence. My moms brother was a dairy farmer for about 35 yrs. There are no dairy farms near us, only beef cattle. People used to have cows/sheep/chickens/pigs etc so they had stuff to butcher but things have sure changed. We no longer have livestock, just a horse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, I hope Colin continues to improve, can't imagine he can go back to his home without alot of help.
Good luck with the repair man, being without a washing machine is such a pain.

Rookie, hope you have a great vacation in Hawaii, most times when we go on vacation I don't want to go to the same place again as there are so many. Interesting places in the world I. Haven't seen but I would love to go back to Maui.
June, I love your sisters photos


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a dry Fife sun is trying to break through,at least it is not raining :-D
> Off visiting this morning to see Quinn, day getting better though it started of bad, washing machine sounding like a jet engine when it gets to spin cycle,repairman cant come till Friday ,had a hypo when talking to him on phone, he must have thought oh ho a drunk first thing in morning,had to phone him back and apologise and check that I had given correct details
> Colin has been moved from medical ward to care of the elderly,in the hope that they can get him fit for discharge,will depend on how they can ready his house so that he can cope,though he is still being fed through peg in his stomach,so still it is a step in the right direction,still gets confused from time to time.Goog thoughts and hugs for all.Will try to work through the TP to see what I have missed
> 
> ...


So pleased to hear Colin is making some progress at last. It has been a long hard struggle for him (and you). I hope he continues to make progress and can get home before too long.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
> I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
> And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


Lovely photos Darowil. I've never heard of an enchidna before. Looks like it could be some sort of relative of our hedgehog. Glad you didn't fall off the cliffs just to check if you got injured or died!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely throw daralene - love the flounce at the ends. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I believe it is and thanks to Bonnie, I get a reminder of this. It really is a fun thing to do. I know most of you have seen this but for Bonnie and those who haven't. Really fun to do and the length of the twist is up to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is the one hive having trouble producing a new queen? is there anything you can do to speed things along? --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> The bees are in the good care of Robert and Wendy at the Association apiary. One hive doing well and the other less so.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Darowil from the back the echidna looks like a porcupine. I too have noticed that we are not quite as chatty figured its do to the nicer weather in some parts anyway and people like myself being busier outside. Sorry Julie I know you are much colder right now.
> 
> Caren my lavender has come back! Its just been so cool and wet it was very late this year. Thankfully its in the very last flower area to be done or it might have gotten cut or dug out.
> 
> ...


I have lavender here that seems to grow like a weed. It seems to thrive on neglect. It's due to flower very soon so I'll see if I can get some photos. 
Hope DH enjoys his new job, always good to get the first day out of the way. I bet he'll be pooped when he gets in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> why is the one hive having trouble producing a new queen? is there anything you can do to speed things along? --- sam


June has been a bit cold, I gather, and not many flowers have blossomed.

I am sure there is a much more technical answer too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is interesting june - I would have expected the opposite. I walk over to Heidi's without my 02 - and I take it off sometimes around the house when I am not being real active - but when I walk around - then is when I really need it. I used to be in the hospital once a year with pneumonia and bronchitis - somehow - the last three winters I have stayed well. sending your son tons of healing energy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thanks, Sam. I had no idea they were so expensive. He hadn't mentioned the cost of the others he has so evidently ins paid for those.
> I'll ask him which ones he has the next time I talk with him.
> Yes, what you say about your breathing problems always sounds familiar! He was on oxygen for quite a while but for some reason, the Dr wanted him to try without it. And he's doing really well. When he was on oxygen, he was in the hospital almost every month with pneumonia. Now it's maybe once or twice a winter.
> Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful day and hope DH's first day at work goes well....all the best. Will he have regular hours or be on a swing shift arrangement? Glad to hear your garden is coming back--landscaping the front yard is just going to have to wait until we get back -- but then I'll be down at DD#1 for awhile so I may have to put it off until the Fall -- we'll see what the nursery experts say.
> 
> The kids will be here at the house when we're gone -- there's a class reunion and some other things going on so they'll be partying here. That means, I have to toddler proof the house today and tomorrow and generally make sure the things for the baby are all set up.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great trip. Hawaii has been on my bucket list for a long time, trouble is that list keeps getting longer and funds getting shorter! Have a great time and enjoy the wedding.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Its just my term for the next series of treatments that may well have some unpleasant side-effects. Nothing medical my dear. Oh, you should see the mistakes I'm making in learning to knit socks on two needles and it isn't 'chemo-brain' either. I have a foot on each leg so there's no excuse for the heel gussets ending up looking like they were designed to fit and ostrich or similar!! I have the silliness under control now. What was I thinking. I wasn't thinking! So back to pressing on with an otherwise useful addition to the knitting skills. Not a day for sock knitting as the weather is so beautifully warm. I'll stay in the shade and enjoy my next excursion into the world of socks and the next game in the world cup. USA did well.


I hope your next round of treatment isn't too bad. I'm sure it won't be pleasant but I will continue to keep you in my prayers.
Since you're having such a time with the socks, perhaps I should include sock success for you in those prayers!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister posted on her blog today!
> Enjoy,
> Junek


Sky and water - never fails to make a good picture. Love the reflections. Thank you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't it funny how our perceptions of things change over time? DH worked on huge printing presses used for glossy marketing materials, high end catalogs like Williams-Sonoma, etc. so the kids knew he was a printer and when they'd ask why he was going to work, he'd reply "to make money" - so in their minds, he was printing money!! They thought that was a better deal than waiting for it to grow on trees!


Smart kids!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is interesting june - I would have expected the opposite. I walk over to Heidi's without my 02 - and I take it off sometimes around the house when I am not being real active - but when I walk around - then is when I really need it. I used to be in the hospital once a year with pneumonia and bronchitis - somehow - the last three winters I have stayed well. sending your son tons of healing energy. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. He seems to be doing well. I was surprised when he said he was doing without the oxygen. He's waiting for the ok from his Dr. So he can go in to have cataract surgery. He's had to reschedule twice.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I did sugarsugar - thanks --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Its what we call zygo cactus here. Flowers in the Winter (which is now for us). I hope you had a great Fathers Day Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We were there as part of our friend's group many years ago and when this opportunity came up to go there again for Goddaughter's wedding, we had to jump at the chance. We'll be able to do our own sightseeing etc. for a couple of days before we join up with the family. We're really looking forward to it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, I hope Colin continues to improve, can't imagine he can go back to his home without alot of help.
> Good luck with the repair man, being without a washing machine is such a pain.
> 
> Rookie, hope you have a great vacation in Hawaii, most times when we go on vacation I don't want to go to the same place again as there are so many. Interesting places in the world I. Haven't seen but I would love to go back to Maui.
> June, I love your sisters photos


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Well it's a hard life being a baby....would love to be able to fall asleep so quickly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for the new stove Jeanette - what kind of a cook top did you get? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Great crustless Quiche and love the coat of many colors. I've seen Faire Isle explained as anything with only two colors per row without any mention of particular stitch or style.
> 
> New oven has just arrived..have to go supervise and then do some playing.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Rookie Hawaii is on my bucket list...I can dream, Hope you have a great time there and at wedding , will look forward to the pictures


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or make you want to go to the bathroom. --- sam



angelam said:


> Nothing like the sound of trickling water to help you relax.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great minds Jeanette - lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> .....or make you think you need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - a nap melody - definitely a nap. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> all caught up and I am trying to decide what to do now......dishes or a nap. I give 2 thumbs up for a nap :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> check in later on before work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds really good Julie - thanks for sharing --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Was not sure people would want it!
> any way, although it is originally an Alison Holst recipe- I make it a bit differently! here goes!
> 
> Crustless Quiche, with potato and green or red vegetables.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well it's a hard life being a baby....would love to be able to fall asleep so quickly


Quin sleeps so beautifully!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I ended up getting the GE -- it has the highest rating per Consumer Reports and has a versatile ceramic flat top that has 5 elements - 2 are variable sizes and one is mostly for keeping things warm/simmer. There's also a "bridge" between two of the elements that I can use my rectangle cast iron griddle on for pancakes, French toast, etc. The burners do seem to get up to temperature quicker than the previous one. And, the oven worked just great in baking the chocolate chip cookies yesterday -- today's test will be with banana bread. So far so good.



thewren said:


> yeah for the new stove Jeanette - what kind of a cook top did you get? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this sounds really good Julie - thanks for sharing --- sam


It is very moreish Sam!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a beautiful place that's for sure -- Kauii is more rugged and picturesque and not as touristy -- Maui has some gorgeous beaches and not the congestion that Oahu has. We may try to make a trip to the Big Island to see the volcanoes while we're there this time -- didn't make it to that island the last time.



agnescr said:


> Rookie Hawaii is on my bucket list...I can dream, Hope you have a great time there and at wedding , will look forward to the pictures


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, enjoyed your hedgehog. My granddaughter had one as a pet. Was smaller than the one you showed.
> June pics so peaceful. Thank you.
> Steam mopped kitchen floor before 6:00 a.m.! Will take Maya for a walk.
> Darowil, enjoy Mauii. It is a lovely island and I hope to revisit some day.
> Daralene, you might try acupuncture for the nerve pain.so sorry you are having that. It must be excruciating.


Thanks, but it used to be so excruciating I couldn't take it. Comes and goes and right now it isn't bad at all. If I get overtired I can tell it though as it will start up so taking quite good care of myself with naps and not overdoing. It seems to be working. I have had acupuncture and would like to do it again!!! Quite a nice experience actually and really helped the problem with my knees.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> or make you want to go to the bathroom. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Yes, you and Rookie think alike and I will never hear the fountain quite the same again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely throw daralene - love the flounce at the ends. --- sam


Thank you Sam. :wink:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like fun and a nice and sunny day = we woke up to a very windy (gusty) day with some storms in the forecast. Good day to play with my new toy---I have some bananas to use up before we take off for Hawaiii. I think I'll make up some banana bread!


Could you fit me in your luggage for the trip to Hawaii?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If I could, I would....you'll all be with me in spirit.



martina said:


> Could you fit me in your luggage for the trip to Hawaii?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk despite it being windy. Had to laugh. Haven't been to the gym classes in a while. So decided to go to Zumba after my walk. It turned out to be yoga class. But enjoyed class.
Daralene, I love acupuncture. Unfortunately insurance doesny cover so can't go as often as I'd like.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Belated Happy Birthdays to anyone I've missed--I am only up to page 14 of this week's and had to skim the remainder of last week's to get that far. :shock:

D, I was saddened to hear of your aunt's passing; hugs to you & DH in this time of sadness.

Julie, thank you for the update on Marge--I think of her often and wonder how she is doing, sending some positive thoughts her way. I hope things look up for her and of course we would love to have her back here!

I also understand the glasses woes--desperately need a new prescription myself but have to wait a bit longer. If I put them on the tip of my nose, I can see! :roll: But that is also how I know I need new lenses. Well, it's on the list to do asap.

Valerie, it is good to hear from you & I'm glad to know the bees are in good hands while you deal with all the other things--I will hope for lots of blooms and a recovery for the "trickling hive."

I finished reading the van Gogh biography at last--quite a trek, as I had to go slowly--and started _The Snow Child_, which I got for my birthday (one of you mentioned it at some point and I put it on my wish list). I went through more than half just yesterday! It's lovely and fascinating.

Meanwhile, knitting is slow. I have renamed the pattern file "Charlotte the Third" and (I think/hope) redone the math. Now I will need to start knitting once again soon. At least my thumb seems mended and no more pain.

Yesterday morning was another fill-up-the-extra-bin with trees and yard trash. I can see a dent but it will still take a few weeks to get it all out!

We have yet another family birthday this weekend, too--then a respite from parties until the wedding in September. 

I hope all are as well as possible and for those in need, healing thoughts. Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...So glad you like your new stove. It sounds so wonderful!!! A trip to Hawaii, how wonderful!:thumbup: 

Pup Lover...Looking forward to hearing about DH's new job. 

June...Glad your son is doing well. Must be such a worry when he has so many problems breathing. Makes me wonder how Marianne's sons are doing??? Lovely photos.:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melody, sorry to hear of your knee troubles--I hope that settles soon. Loved Gage's gift for Dad.

Sandi, dear heart, here's to answers for Alan and you. Know we are all lifting you up!

Shirley, I love the neckline. It's delicate and suits you!

Kathy, congrats on Lila. She will be great company for you, I am sure.

Gwen, that computer had better get straightened out soon--I know how frustrating that can be.

Poledra, enjoy Yellowstone. I would love to get there someday myself.

Kansas g-ma, I'm glad the limb missed your structures; we've been hearing about the crazy weather there the past day or so. Stay safe!

I have made it up to page 24....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well it's a hard life being a baby....would love to be able to fall asleep so quickly


Perfect relaxation!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a beautiful place that's for sure -- Kauii is more rugged and picturesque and not as touristy -- Maui has some gorgeous beaches and not the congestion that Oahu has. We may try to make a trip to the Big Island to see the volcanoes while we're there this time -- didn't make it to that island the last time.


We spent 5 days on Oahu, I enjoyed seeing the touristy things but found it way too busy for me. Maui was wonderful, we had 5 days there but would have liked longer as there was lots more to see but we were toured out by the time we got there & spent 2 days on the beach. Did you take the road to Hana on your trip? That was great scenery but couldn't believe it took all day to go about 60 miles & come back. I'd like to go back & see Kauii & the Big Island too. Maybe someday.

Glad you like the new stove. I would have bought a flat top oe when we replaced ours about 10 years ago but was told I couldn't use my pressure canner on that type because no ir gets under the pot. It would sure be nice nt to have things boil over into the burners.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a special place to live and what fun to visit them. Seems so serene. Is your DIL French? I imagine the DGC are bi-lingual and will speak both languages fluently and perfectly.


Yes my son's partner is French. She does understand some English, but wont speak it. Good job I ca n speak French.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What handsome boys you have. Your red-headed grandson is the image of you!!! You'd never be able to disown him...not that you'd want to!
> Junek


Thany you June, he is the image of my dad at that age x


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good question-- it is too far for me to drive alone and can't imagine me managing to drive strange car in strange city big enough to have an airport. I am trying to tempt my DD#!, who knits some, to do a road trip with me but have no answer yet.


It would be nice to have you join us. Once in Defiance, we sometimes carpooled which was a wonderful way for people to get to know each other better. I hope you can make it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> So pleased to hear Colin is making some progress at last. It has been a long hard struggle for him (and you). I hope he continues to make progress and can get home before too long.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I finished reading XO by Jeffrey Dreaver last night, really good book if you like suspense, lots of twists & turns.
I was out to the garden this morning, planted another 10 hills of potatoes, do that every year so we have new potatoes longer. Very muddy, I could hardly lift the rubber boots by the time I was done. Put in the last 2 tomatoe plants that no one else wanted. OMG are the weeds ever coming, hopefully no showers today so I can getout there tomorrow. We got another 1/2 inch f rain yesterday. Just heard n the news about the terrible tornadoes in Nebraska, I hope no one has family near there. So scary.

Valerie I hope the rest of the chemo goes OK, it seems that each treatment has a little more " kick" to it, the good news is you haven't been too sick with the previous ones so hopefully Won't be too bad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well it's a hard life being a baby....would love to be able to fall asleep so quickly


That's the way to travel!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Watch out for that swollen water-logged magpie with the J-Lo butt. :XD: :XD: :XD:


That made me spit my water! :XD: Too funny!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hey...guys can like pink! My DH has a penchant for pink...which he would happily match with something orange! Today it was a neon pink T-shirt with a neon orange baseball cap! I can always find him! :lol: :lol: What a sweetie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

seamer45 - how lovely of you to join us for a cuppa - you will have to let us know which recipes you tried and how they were received. we will be here all week - pouring fresh hot tea - right now it will probably be iced tea - and we have an empty chair with your name on it - so do plan on visiting us again real soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



seamer45 said:


> Nice recipes, I'll be trying some over the next couple of weeks. I did want to tell you the you're right, Lavender won't winterover in your area, and you can grow it indoors in a container. Put in nice soil,make sure it's a really well drained pot because it will thrive on neglect. Good, light, as much sun as possible all day, but water sparingly. That's a hard-learned lesson. Same with Rosemary and sage. So in fact those are perfect here in North Carolina where it gets very hot and very dry. I didn't know that these three plants and others cold be perennials until we moved here from New Hampshire. Here our rosemarys (an even dozen) got to be 6 ft plus, and probably 5 to 5 1/2 ft across. They were monsters but we couldn't see past them to the other parts of our extensive gardens and so they got trimmed to 3 ft tall and about 3 ft across. Still pretty much freeform. Love them all and between each of those is a lovely lavender plant most 2 1/2 ft tall and about 2 ft across. I'm going to miss them when we go back to New Hampshire in 2 years. All our family is there, none here and we're not getting any younger.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful day and hope DH's first day at work goes well....all the best. Will he have regular hours or be on a swing shift arrangement? Glad to hear your garden is coming back--landscaping the front yard is just going to have to wait until we get back -- but then I'll be down at DD#1 for awhile so I may have to put it off until the Fall -- we'll see what the nursery experts say.
> 
> The kids will be here at the house when we're gone -- there's a class reunion and some other things going on so they'll be partying here. That means, I have to toddler proof the house today and tomorrow and generally make sure the things for the baby are all set up.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your trip will be thinking about you, wishing we were with you! Glad to hear the stove is working good! Tell DS Happy Birthday. What fun to have landscaping to look forward to whether its this fall or next spring.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful to have growing seasons like that. I had plants that lasted 2 yrs. up here and that is it. They are out there with one as dead as a door-nail and the other with a few sprigs of green. This winter was just too long and hard. I do want to go to a lavender farm near here where this lady makes skin care, soaps, insect repellant, lavendar salt, etc., and see if she has found a type that is good for this area and survives the winter or if she has to replant all the time. I would love a field of lavender and beside it poppies. We understand about wanting to be near family. That is why we moved back here. We would have been in Vienna now but wanted to be near to our grandchildren.


It is Munstead english lavender that we have planted and it has come back every year for 5 years now. I was surprised after this last winter that we had especially as it is out fairly close to the road and gets some of the salt with the snow plows.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Well it's a hard life being a baby....would love to be able to fall asleep so quickly


He is lovely!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a porcupine or a hedgehog. love the sea pictures - lovely. thanks for sharing. --- sam



darowil said:


> Now for a few more photos from my trip- these ones I took on my camera and just got round to getting them onto the computer.
> I manged to see two echidnas- this one was walking across the road in front of me.
> And some coast line round Robe, 1/2 hour from where I was staying. liffs aren't all that high, no good as estiamting height but I think a fall would result in injury but not death.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is a place in Washington state called washaway beach - the macadam road just ends - jaggedly - you can look out and see stand pipes from what used to be beachside homes - the army corp of engineers are at fault but have yet to take the blame or do anything about it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Echindas are not all that big- maybe length of my forearm. If they feel threatened they bury themselves int he ground and only leave there spines accessible.
> They are an unusual animal in that like the platypus they lay eggs but are mammels. And they keep their egggs in a pouch and the baby stays there for a while as well.
> For more info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echidna
> I will add a coupl emore of my photos- one of it from the back (I like this action shot as you see his leg raised while he is walking) and the other a good shot of its spines. This was a very co-operative one (the other one was harder to see and the photos not as good.
> And the 'building' was not a lighthouse, it was simply to show the boats going in at night how to enter the harbour (to the right was a tiny bay with rocks so needed to go the left to land safely). It is called the Obelisk, and is now threatened by the waves. The coast surronding it is wearing away. This extra photo shows more how close it getting to ending up in the sea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to the doctor's - be back before too long. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Holy WOW lady that is absolutely brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love it.


Ditto! Re: Julie's colorwork! Fabulous!

I am now on page 36! I might catch up yet! :mrgreen:

I have heard some thunder...but so far no falling water. :thumbdown: The sky did this the other day, too. I was so disappointed not to get rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> Julie, thank you for the update on Marge--I think of her often and wonder how she is doing, sending some positive thoughts her way. I hope things look up for her and of course we would love to have her back here!
> ... Hugs & blessings to all!


I know Marge really misses her internet connection, and chatting with us all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! Re: Julie's colorwork! Fabulous!
> ...


Thank you so much! Am vaguely thinking of doing a really fancy pair of Sanquhar (I think it is !?) gloves- they would be so cosy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Kansas g-ma, I'm glad the limb missed your structures; we've been hearing about the crazy weather there the past day or so. Stay safe!....


Well, birdbath is up again-- while at the Sr Center for exercise and lunch yesterday it dawned on me that a couple of the paint/etc buckets might work for the bath as well as allowing the outside cat access to the water. Asked, received 4 buckets and have two installed. Genghis quickly figured out he now had water. Birds aren't using it yet but they will, just takes a bit longer with birds. This gives me time to find something to replace the bench. I'd love another driftwood piece like I have in the front yard but doubt I'll find one, but then, you never know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've already been told that no photos of my future grandkids will be going online either so when that time eventually comes everyone will have to take my word for it too.


Yes, it is so hard for me. I posted one or two but would love to show all of you much more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...What beautiful photos and a lovely place to be near to the ocean with the sound of the waves. I'm sure it was nice after all the responsibilities you have had to just be away with peace and quiet, along with a few echidnas. Thank you so much for sharing. Love the cliff shots too. So much fun learning about the different countries.

PupLover...I will make note of that name, "Munstead Lavender" and give it a try. I loved the French lavender as it grew tall like the Russian Sage but stood up straight. Was so beautiful, but alas, not for long.

Sam...Hope you get a good report.

Gravel delivered and young man putting it on the garden. DH and I are hoping it will cut down on the time needed for weeding the flower gardens. Just got a torrential rain and didn't know the young man was here working as there was no truck out there. Opened the front door to look at the rain coming down so hard and there was this lovely young man sitting there apologizing for using my porch as his co-worker had gone for lunch. At least he was able to stay dry till the sun came out. Rain only lasted about 5 minutes, but it sure came down hard. Now it is obvious the gutters need cleaning. Is there no end. :roll: I'm sure this would have been a flash flood for you Sorlenna with the ground so dry and hard.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil...What beautiful photos and a lovely place to be near to the ocean with the sound of the waves. I'm sure it was nice after all the responsibilities you have had to just be away with peace and quiet, along with a few echidnas. Thank you so much for sharing. Love the cliff shots too. So much fun learning about the different countries.
> 
> PupLover...I will make note of that name, "Munstead Lavender" and give it a try. I loved the French lavender as it grew tall like the Russian Sage but stood up straight. Was so beautiful, but alas, not for long.
> 
> ...


When it comes to houses- NO!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk despite it being windy. Had to laugh. Haven't been to the gym classes in a while. So decided to go to Zumba after my walk. It turned out to be yoga class. But enjoyed class.
> Daralene, I love acupuncture. Unfortunately insurance doesny cover so can't go as often as I'd like.


That is a shame. My insurance covers 10 visits a year but one really needs more. Even with the coverage it is still $30 a visit and if they have you go 10 times within 2-3 weeks that is $300 just for coverage. :roll: But still better than without.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> It is Munstead english lavender that we have planted and it has come back every year for 5 years now. I was surprised after this last winter that we had especially as it is out fairly close to the road and gets some of the salt with the snow plows.


That, s what we have here and also some Hidcote


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think echindas are adorable! Love those photos and June's sister's--I like to look at water but am content to stand on the shore. 



ptofValerie said:


> Oh, you should see the mistakes I'm making in learning to knit socks on two needles and it isn't 'chemo-brain' either. I have a foot on each leg so there's no excuse for the heel gussets ending up looking like they were designed to fit and ostrich or similar!!


I won't tell you what my first sock heel looked like. :XD: Let's just say "alien foot" and leave it at that. LOL!

Safe & happy trails to all the travelers--have not been to Hawaii but would love to go someday.

Agnes, I send healing thoughts to Colin. I hope he able to get home soon (I am of the "being home one heals faster/better" school in general). I know that's not always possible, but hoping so in his case. June, to your DS as well.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished reading XO by Jeffrey Dreaver last night, really good book if you like suspense, lots of twists & turns.


Is that one of his Lincoln Rhyme books? I love those--I'll have to look it up!

I have caught up (sure to get behind again, but that is how it goes).

Be well, all!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When it comes to houses- NO!


When it comes to life itself, NO! Always something isnt there? lol :shock: :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sure does---I thought it was individual socks that get lost, but it must be extra shoes because there sure doesn't seem to be a shortage of the "other shoe dropping" at any given moment.


Pup lover said:


> When it comes to life itself, NO! Always something isnt there? lol :shock: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
I finished reading XO by Jeffrey Dreaver last night, really good book if you like suspense, lots of twists & turns.

Sorleena wrote:
Is that one of his Lincoln Rhyme books? I love those--I'll have to look it up!

He is in the book a little but it is a Kathryn Dance story


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I posted one of my wildflowers last week and now the others are finally in bloom. My clemantis is really great now. I added the one from last week. I don't think these are the invasive species. At least I hope not. Seem to be similar to a sunflower?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad you got a laugh out of that one. I got a laugh picturing it. That and my crazy robin from whom I finally have peace. You know you all warned me about someone dying and I have lost two loved ones now, my FIL and my aunt. Perhaps the birds are bringing a message.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> When it comes to life itself, NO! Always something isnt there? lol :shock: :roll:


I guess that is only too true!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures june - was that the groom swan? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Some pictures my sister posted on her blog today!
> Enjoy,
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, what was the verdict at the doctor's? Good to go on vacation, etc?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is only too true!


Yes, between the house and life, and that other shoe dropping, I must have a lot of single shoes somewhere around here. Hugs and healing wishes to all of you who have lost loved ones, are caring for those will illness, or are suffering illness yourself.

My cousin, who just lost her mother, is going to fly into here from Atlanta and I will take her to the birthday party for our uncle who will be 80. Just a baby in his generation. Nice because all the remaining aunts and just the one uncle now, will be there and relatives all the way from Texas on up to Minden, Lindsey, and Haliburton, Canada will be coming. My mother is even going and she hasn't been well enough to travel, so she is doing better. Quite exciting and it will be so good for my cousin to be around family since there was no formal funeral.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had nice walk despite it being windy. Had to laugh. Haven't been to the gym classes in a while. So decided to go to Zumba after my walk. It turned out to be yoga class. But enjoyed class.
> Daralene, I love acupuncture. Unfortunately insurance doesny cover so can't go as often as I'd like.


How did you do with your shoulder? Yoga is really strenuous on the arms and I would think the shoulder when you are doing some of those poses. Looks so gentle but I sweat bullets when I did it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My cousin, who just lost her mother, is going to fly into here from Atlanta and I will take her to the birthday party for our uncle who will be 80. Just a baby in his generation. Nice because all the remaining aunts and just the one uncle now, will be there and relatives all the way from Texas on up to Minden, Lindsey, and Haliburton, Canada will be coming. My mother is even going and she hasn't been well enough to travel, so she is doing better. Quite exciting and it will be so good for my cousin to be around family since there was no formal funeral.


How wonderful for all of you to be able to gather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Belated Happy Birthdays to anyone I've missed--I am only up to page 14 of this week's and had to skim the remainder of last week's to get that far. :shock:
> 
> D, I was saddened to hear of your aunt's passing; hugs to you & DH in this time of sadness.
> 
> ...


That was me mentioning The Snow Child. I met the author. She is from Alaska, born and raised there. Glad you are enjoying her version of this myth among cultures deep in snow so many months of the year. Thank you for your sympathies for my aunt and to all others too. I'm afraid I did not get to thank everyone individually but from the bottom of my heart I thank all of you for caring. It still isn't real to me but I know it is to my cousin.

It really is such hard work keeping up on the yard now that we are older, but difficult at any time. Even the younger man across the street has a hard time keeping up, but his place always looks lovely anyway. Hope you can keep your energy up for what you are doing and see progress with each effort.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I posted one of my wildflowers last week and now the others are finally in bloom. My clemantis is really great now. I added the one from last week. I don't think these are the invasive species. At least I hope not. Seem to be similar to a sunflower?


I had a neighbor once with an arch over her front walk and a huge clematis growing over it. It was gorgeous, but I think yours might be even prettier!

How lovely that you can all come together as a family to celebrate something happy!

And thank you for recommending that book. I love mythology and fairy tales anyway--so retellings are always interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a neighbor once with an arch over her front walk and a huge clematis growing over it. It was gorgeous, but I think yours might be even prettier!
> 
> How lovely that you can all come together as a family to celebrate something happy!
> 
> And thank you for recommending that book. I love mythology and fairy tales anyway--so retellings are always interesting.


Thank you. I would love to have an arch with wisteria.

She says that the female mother who helps the main character is like a lot of the women she grew up with. Just knew what was needed to help and did it. Got a real kick out of that character.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> How wonderful for all of you to be able to gather.


Thank you. I will let you know all about it. Found out from Mom that one of my cousins that nobody has seen or heard from for over 20 years will be coming. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thany you June, he is the image of my dad at that age x


Then you must look a lot like your dad!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I would love to have an arch with wisteria.
> 
> She says that the female mother who helps the main character is like a lot of the women she grew up with. Just knew what was needed to help and did it. Got a real kick out of that character.


Oh, yes, I've known her, too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, Irondequoit Creek is right by here. This was on the international news:
More proof that beavers are scarier than sharks: A kayaker in Upstate New York was hospitalized after being attacked by a beaver in Irondequoit Creek last week. Michael Cavanaugh was knocked into the water when the beaver jumped out of the creek and started mauling him, biting him on his back and arm. "I heard my name called out from the shop and I ran out the door to see a guy getting pulled into the water," a trainer at BayCreek Paddling Center tells WHAM. "It was like watching a horror film." Cavanaugh was able to get to the dock, but the beaver wouldn't let go, so the trainer started hitting him with a paddle until the paddle broke and the beaver finally retreated.

"He kind of disappeared for a few seconds but came back up so I hit him again," the trainer says. "It's absolutely first of a kind," says the paddling center's owner, adding that "the beaver was upset for some reason, we don't know." Cavanaugh is being treated for rabies as a precautionexperts say beaver attacks on humans are rare, and most are either a result of rabies or a beaver trying to protect its offspring. "Though the event was scary I haven't felt much in the way of traumatic emotional reactions which I'm thankful for," says Cavanaugh in a statement. The beaver's carcass was found, and is being tested for rabies. Also last week, a couple in New Jersey say they were attacked by a beaver while walking by Lake Surprise, the Star-Ledger reports. The 40-pound animal chased them with teeth bared, they say, but finally retreated back to the water after almost biting the husband. (Last year, a beaver killed a fisherman who tried to take its picture.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy tells me there are lots of Echidnas around Goulburn, so I guess I may well see one in October. Where there are lots of rocks is where the sea has the upper hand. Can be quite drastic where houses are involved.


Yes. Saw a photo recently of a reasonably new place about to fall into the sea. The family had had to leave. I did wonder in this case why it had been built so close to the edge as it was less than 10 years old I think. Maybe a lot more activity than expected.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I posted one of my wildflowers last week and now the others are finally in bloom. My clemantis is really great now. I added the one from last week. I don't think these are the invasive species. At least I hope not. Seem to be similar to a sunflower?


Beautiful flowers. Thank you so much for sharing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures june - was that the groom swan? --- sam


Yes, he came and shared the sunset with her.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Beautiful flowers. Thank you so much for sharing.
> Junek


Thanks June.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, enjoyed your hedgehog. My granddaughter had one as a pet. Was smaller than the one you showed.
> June pics so peaceful. Thank you.
> Steam mopped kitchen floor before 6:00 a.m.! Will take Maya for a walk.
> Darowil, enjoy Mauii. It is a lovely island and I hope to revisit some day.
> Daralene, you might try acupuncture for the nerve pain.so sorry you are having that. It must be excruciating.


despite it's looks it a totally different animal to the hedgehog or porcupine. in fact i think more closely related to the platypus as they are the only two egg laying mammals in the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes. Saw a photo recently of a reasonably new place about to fall into the sea. The family had had to leave. I did wonder in this case why it had been built so close to the edge as it was less than 10 years old I think. Maybe a lot more activity than expected.


That has to be such a heartbreak. One thinks of the beautiful view but with that comes a price. I would love to live near the water. Was right on the Rhine in Germany and we had a lot of flooding, much more in the few years I was there than in hundreds of years prior. It could come up so high and so fast and could be devastating. I know in California people have that problem up on the cliffs with those gorgeous views. To have one's dream home destroyed is so sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> despite it's looks it a totally different animal to the hedgehog or porcupine. in fact i think more closely related to the platypus as they are the only two egg laying mammals in the world.


Such a fascinating animal. To think of all the photos you have posted on here...absolutely amazing. I remember you standing next to what I remember as the termite towers. Not sure what you called them. Just love seeing all these different things. Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I ended up getting the GE -- it has the highest rating per Consumer Reports and has a versatile ceramic flat top that has 5 elements - 2 are variable sizes and one is mostly for keeping things warm/simmer. There's also a "bridge" between two of the elements that I can use my rectangle cast iron griddle on for pancakes, French toast, etc. The burners do seem to get up to temperature quicker than the previous one. And, the oven worked just great in baking the chocolate chip cookies yesterday -- today's test will be with banana bread. So far so good.


you must be enjoying having a working one again-and with extra bells and whistles.
Hawaii sounds so exotic to me. Have a lovely time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yes. Saw a photo recently of a reasonably new place about to fall into the sea. The family had had to leave. I did wonder in this case why it had been built so close to the edge as it was less than 10 years old I think. Maybe a lot more activity than expected.


They had one posted on fb last week where this really lovely mansion (looked built in last 10 yrs) was about to fall off cliff, 2/3 on, 1/3 hanging off, and said they were going to burn it so it didn't screw up the area below. Don't remember if it was over a river or what but a very long way up from water, just cliff collapsing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I posted one of my wildflowers last week and now the others are finally in bloom. My clemantis is really great now. I added the one from last week. I don't think these are the invasive species. At least I hope not. Seem to be similar to a sunflower?


Gorgeous clematis, my little purple one is just coming out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Then you must look a lot like your dad!!
> Junek


Oh yes :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Quite exciting and it will be so good for my cousin to be around family since there was no formal funeral.


Don't think I have said how sorry I am about the two deaths in your families recently. Wondered why you hadn't gone to a second funeral.
Will be good for the family to all get together, and how good that your mother is well enough to go as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know how brilliant Sam is. He has been sorting out info for Greyhound buses for Londy and me for our trip in October. Thanks Sam :thumbup:

Off to bed now, night night


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That has to be such a heartbreak. One thinks of the beautiful view but with that comes a price. I would love to live near the water. Was right on the Rhine in Germany and we had a lot of flooding, much more in the few years I was there than in hundreds of years prior. It could come up so high and so fast and could be devastating. I know in California people have that problem up on the cliffs with those gorgeous views. To have one's dream home destroyed is so sad.


i would love to live overlooking water- but with Climate change and rising sea levels that is not likely to be a good idea so will stick with our nice central location.
And now that I am caught up I must go and start my day. See you all later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> They had one posted on fb last week where this really lovely mansion (looked built in last 10 yrs) was about to fall off cliff, 2/3 on, 1/3 hanging off, and said they were going to burn it so it didn't screw up the area below. Don't remember if it was over a river or what but a very long way up from water, just cliff collapsing.


that could be the one I saw. Lovely looking spot I'm sure when built- but noy the safest place I have seen. Looked ready to fall anytime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. Saw a photo recently of a reasonably new place about to fall into the sea. The family had had to leave. I did wonder in this case why it had been built so close to the edge as it was less than 10 years old I think. Maybe a lot more activity than expected.


There are a lot of flash houses in Christchurch, that are being demolished in case they fall down the cliffs, but in that case it is the Earthquakes that caused the initial problem. The soil is what Geographers call Loess- that is wind blown from the alps- so it is not the most stable substrate known. Some people have had terrible dilemmas because of losing all their hard earned investments.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> or make you want to go to the bathroom. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: so true!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Clever Rookie.....very clever


RookieRetiree said:


> Sure does---I thought it was individual socks that get lost, but it must be extra shoes because there sure doesn't seem to be a shortage of the "other shoe dropping" at any given moment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Doc said rotator cuff not arthritis gave me prednisone shot. Thank you for asking. Glad you are having family get together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

There are probably more bells and whistles than I need, but I really do like the "bridge" feature and an element where I can just put something to stay warm---like rice cooking. It's going to make cooking extra fun for awhile and then the newness will wear off. Hawaii is exotic and feel so blessed that I'll get to experience it once more.



darowil said:


> you must be enjoying having a working one again-and with extra bells and whistles.
> Hawaii sounds so exotic to me. Have a lovely time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That should help --- wishing you a good night's rest and a good hike with Maya tomorrow.



sassafras123 said:


> Doc said rotator cuff not arthritis gave me prednisone shot. Thank you for asking. Glad you are having family get together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about the sleep of the innocents. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Well it's a hard life being a baby....would love to be able to fall asleep so quickly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about the sleep of the innocents. --- sam

now how did I do this?



agnescr said:


> Well it's a hard life being a baby....would love to be able to fall asleep so quickly


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma---I'm still getting used to that!! Thinking and praying for your family - it will be nice to get together with your family for a happy occasion; especially for your cousin and your Mom who hasn't been able to be out with them for awhile. And, then a cousin who has to have a lot of stories so that you're all caught up with each other. Hugs to you.

I think I may "steal" the idea of an arbor to make a little front patio and have clematis and wisteria climb up and over it. We get the morning sun in the front of the house and I can just see it as a little bit secluded but a wonderful place to sit and have coffee and read the paper.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Having Swiss chard from my "edible landscaping" for supper tonight-- smells so good-- along with fish and rice and a 5-veggie cold salad that keeps 2 wks in the refrig. Then tomorrow I can take the rice and add veggies and some leftover pork and make fried rice. Love that stuff the way I make it, not like the restaurant. Then 2 hours of knitting!! whoop-whoop!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

We'll all send you some recipes for next year...I like mine with a bourbon sauce. It's an old New Orleans version. yummy.

That would be wonderful, Jeannette. Gwenie, I told Jim we could probably freeze it in servings, but he said, no just give it to a friend. I called my friend, Trisha and when she came to get it and saw how much it was she said she would probably take it to Bible School tonight and let the workers enjoy. I got a call a little after she left. Trisha said she had gone home and heated her some. She said she didn't think she would take it to Bible School it was so good. She has kids that live next door, but don't know whether they will see it either. LOL! So it is getting enjoyed. We just couldn't eat that huge pan. A Memory for sure!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol

so --- evidently I had had a sore on my back that had gotten infected - which created a and now I can't remember what he called it. anyhow - he deadened the area - cut out what ever it was - then scraped to make sure he got it all as it would come back if he didn't. put a pressure bandage on it and sent me home. end of tale. no pain which is good. I wish I could remember what it was - anyhow - it would have never healed the way it was. when he was done scraping he used some kind of liquid on it that filled it in and stopped the bleeding. I can shower - change bandaid every day and I am good to go. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous clematis, my little purple one is just coming out.


Thanks PurpleFi...I actually thought of you when I took the picture. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Haven't been on much lately, but just wanted to say hello and that I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Don't think I have said how sorry I am about the two deaths in your families recently. Wondered why you hadn't gone to a second funeral.
> Will be good for the family to all get together, and how good that your mother is well enough to go as well.


Thank you Darowil. It will be so nice to all be together for sure. I will treasure every moment. My aunt I will stay with is 96rs. old and like a second mother. Always great to see her and to have my mom & sisters there too will be the best it can be. If my cousins come up from Texas it will be the first I have seen them in over 50 years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cashmeregma---I'm still getting used to that!! Thinking and praying for your family - it will be nice to get together with your family for a happy occasion; especially for your cousin and your Mom who hasn't been able to be out with them for awhile. And, then a cousin who has to have a lot of stories so that you're all caught up with each other. Hugs to you.
> 
> I think I may "steal" the idea of an arbor to make a little front patio and have clematis and wisteria climb up and over it. We get the morning sun in the front of the house and I can just see it as a little bit secluded but a wonderful place to sit and have coffee and read the paper.


Sounds like you will be creating a little paradise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Having Swiss chard from my "edible landscaping" for supper tonight-- smells so good-- along with fish and rice and a 5-veggie cold salad that keeps 2 wks in the refrig. Then tomorrow I can take the rice and add veggies and some leftover pork and make fried rice. Love that stuff the way I make it, not like the restaurant. Then 2 hours of knitting!! whoop-whoop!


Edible landscaping. Sounds scrumptuous. Any photos for us? I have never done that but then I'm coming close. In the planter out front I have a green pepper plant but I'm afraid I have to return it. It was a Father's Day present but we tried one pepper from it and wow, way too hot.  We like spicy hot, but this is too much. Now I get to find DH another Father's Day present.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> In the planter out front I have a green pepper plant but I'm afraid I have to return it. It was a Father's Day present but we tried one pepper from it and wow, way too hot.


LOL-- been there, done that! Friend told me to get a banana pepper, they produce more. Well, it looked like a banana pepper in the pix but it was Hungarian wax, a hot pepper. We ended up using them for chile rellenos and could eat them that way. I'll try to get a pix of the chard-- really pretty in the little boxes where I have it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam

http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - your team won. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Haven't been on much lately, but just wanted to say hello and that I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We have been issued a Tornado warning with nickel size hail. So far lots of heavy winds, rain and strange thunder and lightening. Should pass in about half hour. First one the teens have been awake for.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, the arbor sounds magical, like a secret garden.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


I like the look of that very nice indeed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Edible landscaping. Sounds scrumptuous. Any photos for us? I have never done that but then I'm coming close. In the planter out front I have a green pepper plant but I'm afraid I have to return it. It was a Father's Day present but we tried one pepper from it and wow, way too hot.  We like spicy hot, but this is too much. Now I get to find DH another Father's Day present.


An edible landscape is very nice. One year my entire garden was edible, flowers included. It looks nice with the different colours and textures.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Having Swiss chard from my "edible landscaping" for supper tonight-- smells so good-- along with fish and rice and a 5-veggie cold salad that keeps 2 wks in the refrig. Then tomorrow I can take the rice and add veggies and some leftover pork and make fried rice. Love that stuff the way I make it, not like the restaurant. Then 2 hours of knitting!! whoop-whoop!


Ahem, cough cough, recipe??? For the cold veggie salad please.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


Nice sweater Sam!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol
> 
> Glad you went in to get it checked out and taken care of. Not good to let things go for too long. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should try this for your aches and pains - and it smells good too. --- sam

Lavender-Chamomile Bath Soak Recipe

The following is a soothing herbal soak I created recently. It aims to relieve sore muscles and relax the body (and mind).

This DIY bath soak recipe uses dead sea salts and Epsom salts, both containing high levels of magnesium. The magnesium in the salts is a great way to relax the body. Bathing in these salts is also an excellent method for increasing magnesium intake as the skin absorbs the magnesium while you soak.

Magnesium is also useful in treating insomnia, anxiety, back pain, and stress.

Lavender and chamomile are also included. These add a lovely herbal scent and infuse the water with soothing and healing properties.

The heat of the bath helps these oils diffuse into the air, making this a rich aromatherapy-type experience.

Ingredients

The following ingredients work together to deliver this little relaxing package:

Dead Sea salt (amazon)  2 cups  Can also be used to make magnesium lotion

Epsom Salt (pharmacy)  2 cups

Dried Lavender Buds (https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/herbs/index/l#product-1730)  1/2 cup
	
Dried Chamomile Flowers (https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/herbs/index/l#product-1730)  1/2 cup

Lavender essential oil (amazon)  10 drops

Coconut oil (https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/catalog/oils/index/a-c#product-431  best price Ive found)  1 tablespoon

Muslin tea bag, wash cloth, or pie of cotton fabric (to hold the ingredients for the soak in the bath)

Method for creating an herbal bath soak:

Place the salts and herbs into a large bowl. Stir to combine.

Place the coconut oil in a small cup and drip the lavender essential oil over the top. Stir to distribute evenly. (This is done to dilute the essential oil and help it distribute evenly throughout the salts and also in the bath water.)

Add the coconut oil/lavender mix to the salts and mix until well blended.

Add four tablespoons of this mixture to a muslin tea bag and place in a warm bath.

Soak for 10 to 20 minutes.

Add remaining soak to a container and store for up to 6 months.

http://adelightfulhome.com/


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just wanted to let you know how brilliant Sam is. He has been sorting out info for Greyhound buses for Londy and me for our trip in October. Thanks Sam :thumbup:
> 
> Off to bed now, night night


Sam is a big help to all, glad he is helping you sort things out from this end.

Good night sleep well.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all. Love the flower pictures.
Loved the comment about waiting for the other shoe to drop, somedays I feel like an army boot has dropped. Oh well could be worse.
We have storm warnings out for the next couple of days. We have had enough rain for sure.
Better get to the laundry room, trying to keep up with laundry at both places. Back to the antique store on Thursday. So that means some good knitting time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you should try this for your aches and pains - and it smells good too. --- sam
> 
> Lavender-Chamomile Bath Soak Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Love the pictures Caren. Saturday night coming home from Bloomington thd moon was a beautiful orange as it was ckming up, by the time we got home where I could get the camera it was up and "white" again


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sam, that is a very handsome cardigan.

Thanks to several of you got the lovely flower pix and sunsets/rises. 

I am closing down for tonight.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> maybe you should try this for your aches and pains - and it smells good too. --- sam/


Oh, Sam, that sounds so super--wish there was some way to get the benefits while doing a shower as I do not take baths now. I miss that good soak but just won't chance it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> LOL-- been there, done that! Friend told me to get a banana pepper, they produce more. Well, it looked like a banana pepper in the pix but it was Hungarian wax, a hot pepper. We ended up using them for chile rellenos and could eat them that way. I'll try to get a pix of the chard-- really pretty in the little boxes where I have it.


LOL Yes, deceiving and deadly hot. Perhaps we could use one slice in a veggie stew. One small slice would do the whole thing. I love chile rellenos but these would still be like the hottest of poblanos. Love to see the pictures when you get them. Maybe next year I can get a gardening box for the back deck so I can grow some things right outside the kitchen.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good to hear that it was an easy fix....they use some kind of skin adhesive now rather than stitches for some wounds so that's probably what they put to seal up the scraped area. I'm glad you went in -- I worry about melanomas--our generation weren't as aware as we might have been to the dangers of sun exposure. As teens, we'd even lather up with baby oil or coconut oil to get a deeper tan.



thewren said:


> for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol
> 
> so --- evidently I had had a sore on my back that had gotten infected - which created a and now I can't remember what he called it. anyhow - he deadened the area - cut out what ever it was - then scraped to make sure he got it all as it would come back if he didn't. put a pressure bandage on it and sent me home. end of tale. no pain which is good. I wish I could remember what it was - anyhow - it would have never healed the way it was. when he was done scraping he used some kind of liquid on it that filled it in and stopped the bleeding. I can shower - change bandaid every day and I am good to go. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:10pm and I am just getting on here now. 
My laptop wasn't working this morning. :evil: :evil: 

Problem was sorted out by the time I got home tonight.

Had interview with the new owners today, seem like nice people. They are keeping it a pizza delight. yay. :thumbup: 

I am heading back to catch up then off to bed. worked tonight(extra shift) have to work tomorrow and Thursday night. off Friday and work sat night(extra shift) and sunday morning.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


I really like that cardigan Sam - I don't know the yarn but I do like the look of the sweater. I am inclined to not go with the yarn suggested in just about every pattern (not many) that I buy-- I like to go and pick out yarn at the LYS so I can test the feel , and the color etc. I don't worry about the brand that much. I know - I am weird but it works for me. I rarely ever buy really pricey yarn and don't buy on line . I think i must be the only person on KP that doesn't. Pat doesn't like the idea of giving too much info out. I have thought about opening a separate charge card with a small balance and buying that way, but you would never believe the stash I have managed to accumulate without buying on line.

I hope you will knit that sweater it is a great one and would be so nice and warm in the colder weather or the evening if you weather ever gets chilly at night.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol
> 
> so --- evidently I had had a sore on my back that had gotten infected - which created a and now I can't remember what he called it. anyhow - he deadened the area - cut out what ever it was - then scraped to make sure he got it all as it would come back if he didn't. put a pressure bandage on it and sent me home. end of tale. no pain which is good. I wish I could remember what it was - anyhow - it would have never healed the way it was. when he was done scraping he used some kind of liquid on it that filled it in and stopped the bleeding. I can shower - change bandaid every day and I am good to go. --- sam


I am so glad you got it attended to. I did the same thing with a sore caused by new glasses that never healed. It was 
cancer and I had to have it removed surgically- I still have problems wearing glasses as it is just near the inside corner of the eye on the side of the bridge of the nose - it didn't lose completely all the swelling so it causes problems wearing glasses.

Best to get anything like that attended to. Sounds as if your doctor took care to get it all and it sounds as if it wan't malignant.

I am so glad


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

caught up, off to bed.
ttyt after work. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


Wow Sam, that is really stunning. I have a few of their patterns but have never gotten their yarn. I would imagine it is quality. We actually did have a lady on here with knitting from there. She was working for them. I'll see if I can find her. Here is her link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78016-1.html Her last post is back in Aug. of 13.

Here is one she commented on that I LOVE. Just found it while searching her out for you:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138116-1.html
Now if only I could lose enough weight to look good in it.

Quote"jenven
Joined: Dec 5, 12
Messages: 622
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Bedfordshire UK

I have used the Bergere 'Ideal' which is a double knit. It's fabulous to work with, has elasticity, washes up lovely and soft and the colours are fabulous. I have made pram buggy blankets etc with it and never been disappointed.

Hope this helps.
I ended up exploring Bergere posts and justfara's posts. Wow, is Justfara ever a gorgeous knitter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so glad you got it attended to. I did the same thing with a sore caused by new glasses that never healed. It was
> cancer and I had to have it removed surgically- I still have problems wearing glasses as it is just near the inside corner of the eye on the side of the bridge of the nose - it didn't lose completely all the swelling so it causes problems wearing glasses.
> 
> Best to get anything like that attended to. Sounds as if your doctor took care to get it all and it sounds as if it wan't malignant.
> ...


Hope you are doing well Designer and that you are and will be getting some good reports. I could use some good news and hope ou will be the lucky one to give it to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> An edible landscape is very nice. One year my entire garden was edible, flowers included. It looks nice with the different colours and textures.


I just adore using edibleflowers on my plates. Makes everything so beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strange experience that I'm sure we've all had.
Was asleep and awoke when DH started playing the piano. Thought it was morning and it was still dark out. What in the world was he doing up so early to practice. Turns out it was 10:45 at night. Took me a few minutes to figure out it was night after waking up. Then when I went out to look he was playing in the dark. The light on automatic timer had turned off. I asked him if he wanted me to turn a light on and he said he was fine. Listening, I realized he was more than fine so I enjoyed listening to him play in total darkness. Magic. Yay! I still have the night to sleep further.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam is a big help to all, glad he is helping you sort things out from this end.
> 
> Good night sleep well.


Amen, and that is a lovely bath soak recipe. I have used both and very effective in getting circulation going too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren... Lovely photo near your DD's home and got a kick out of the first one.

PupLover...Would have loved to see that moon. I know there was a honey moon recently but we couldn't see it due to clouds. Guess that was due to the fact that the moon never rose really high but stayed low and had a honey hue to it. That must have been beautiful too. Seems like I am missing all the big sky events due to clouds or sleep. :roll: 

Kansas g-ma...Is the no bath due to problems getting in and out and possible falls?

Sam...So glad you were able to get things fixed at the doctor's. Sounds like he did a good job for you and now for it to heal 100%

Designer...Sorry you are still having problems with your glasses. That must be quite frustrating. How long has it been since you had your surgery? I know swelling can last 6 months or longer, but I'm thinking it has been that long.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was wondering if you were going to have to travel for another funeral. It will be nice for you to get together with lots of your family for a happy occasion.



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, between the house and life, and that other shoe dropping, I must have a lot of single shoes somewhere around here. Hugs and healing wishes to all of you who have lost loved ones, are caring for those will illness, or are suffering illness yourself.
> 
> My cousin, who just lost her mother, is going to fly into here from Atlanta and I will take her to the birthday party for our uncle who will be 80. Just a baby in his generation. Nice because all the remaining aunts and just the one uncle now, will be there and relatives all the way from Texas on up to Minden, Lindsey, and Haliburton, Canada will be coming. My mother is even going and she hasn't been well enough to travel, so she is doing better. Quite exciting and it will be so good for my cousin to be around family since there was no formal funeral.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never heard of a beaver attack, that's crazy. We have lots here & my DH has war with them so they don't flood our land. It must have had rabies or something.



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, Irondequoit Creek is right by here. This was on the international news:
> More proof that beavers are scarier than sharks: A kayaker in Upstate New York was hospitalized after being attacked by a beaver in Irondequoit Creek last week. Michael Cavanaugh was knocked into the water when the beaver jumped out of the creek and started mauling him, biting him on his back and arm. "I heard my name called out from the shop and I ran out the door to see a guy getting pulled into the water," a trainer at BayCreek Paddling Center tells WHAM. "It was like watching a horror film." Cavanaugh was able to get to the dock, but the beaver wouldn't let go, so the trainer started hitting him with a paddle until the paddle broke and the beaver finally retreated.
> 
> "He kind of disappeared for a few seconds but came back up so I hit him again," the trainer says. "It's absolutely first of a kind," says the paddling center's owner, adding that "the beaver was upset for some reason, we don't know." Cavanaugh is being treated for rabies as a precautionexperts say beaver attacks on humans are rare, and most are either a result of rabies or a beaver trying to protect its offspring. "Though the event was scary I haven't felt much in the way of traumatic emotional reactions which I'm thankful for," says Cavanaugh in a statement. The beaver's carcass was found, and is being tested for rabies. Also last week, a couple in New Jersey say they were attacked by a beaver while walking by Lake Surprise, the Star-Ledger reports. The 40-pound animal chased them with teeth bared, they say, but finally retreated back to the water after almost biting the husband. (Last year, a beaver killed a fisherman who tried to take its picture.)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes. Saw a photo recently of a reasonably new place about to fall into the sea. The family had had to leave. I did wonder in this case why it had been built so close to the edge as it was less than 10 years old I think. Maybe a lot more activity than expected.


It amazes me people will buy or build houses in areas like that. Years ago we were in California & many houses were hanging out over the cliffs. How bright do you have to be to want a house in such a place in an earthquake zone :roll: we saw several that had slid down the hills.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous clematis, my little purple one is just coming out.


I love cleamatis but can't get the nice ones to grow at my place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Doc said rotator cuff not arthritis gave me prednisone shot. Thank you for asking. Glad you are having family get together.


Oh no, will you have to have surgery to fix it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Having Swiss chard from my "edible landscaping" for supper tonight-- smells so good-- along with fish and rice and a 5-veggie cold salad that keeps 2 wks in the refrig. Then tomorrow I can take the rice and add veggies and some leftover pork and make fried rice. Love that stuff the way I make it, not like the restaurant. Then 2 hours of knitting!! whoop-whoop!


Will you share the veggie salad recipe?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


I don't know anything about that yarn but I sure like the sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, good to " see" you here, I heard on the news there were flood warnings for southern Alberta so was hoping it didn't affect you.
I got a Visa card with a $500 limit that I use for on line shopping rather than risk my regular card.


Designer1234 said:


> I really like that cardigan Sam - I don't know the yarn but I do like the look of the sweater. I am inclined to not go with the yarn suggested in just about every pattern (not many) that I buy-- I like to go and pick out yarn at the LYS so I can test the feel , and the color etc. I don't worry about the brand that much. I know - I am weird but it works for me. I rarely ever buy really pricey yarn and don't buy on line . I think i must be the only person on KP that doesn't. Pat doesn't like the idea of giving too much info out. I have thought about opening a separate charge card with a small balance and buying that way, but you would never believe the stash I have managed to accumulate without buying on line.
> 
> I hope you will knit that sweater it is a great one and would be so nice and warm in the colder weather or the evening if you weather ever gets chilly at night.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of a beaver attack, that's crazy. We have lots here & my DH has war with them so they don't flood our land. It must have had rabies or something.


I know, who would ever think a beaver would attack. Almost humorous if it hadn't been dangerous and the rabies treatments are no fun either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Doc said rotator cuff not arthritis gave me prednisone shot. Thank you for asking. Glad you are having family get together.


Hope the shot gives you some relief. I wonder if this happened when you fell? Whatever the reason, it will be great if you can be helped. Hope you are already feeling better. Was just doing some reading and it says a rotator cuff tear takes a long time to heal. Don't know if it is a tear or not but it said it could lead to another secondary tear, so if this is the case, please be gentle with your arm. Healing wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was wondering if you were going to have to travel for another funeral. It will be nice for you to get together with lots of your family for a happy occasion.


Yes, it will be wonderful to get together and celebrate her life in a happy way. I am so surprised that my cousin will be flying in here. Will be good to have some time with her as she has been in Atlanta for so long now. Two years ago she got my aunt to travel with her to Ohio and see my mother when mom was so sick. My other aunts came down from Canada and my did we have a fun time together. They sure kept us laughing with all the memories. I think this time together will be a sad/happy time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol
> 
> so --- evidently I had had a sore on my back that had gotten infected - which created a and now I can't remember what he called it. anyhow - he deadened the area - cut out what ever it was - then scraped to make sure he got it all as it would come back if he didn't. put a pressure bandage on it and sent me home. end of tale. no pain which is good. I wish I could remember what it was - anyhow - it would have never healed the way it was. when he was done scraping he used some kind of liquid on it that filled it in and stopped the bleeding. I can shower - change bandaid every day and I am good to go. --- sam


Glad you got it checked out-while most of them aren't a problem some are and the sooner it is caught the better. And you don't want an open sore on your back anyway longterm I'm sure


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I really like that cardigan Sam - I don't know the yarn but I do like the look of the sweater. I am inclined to not go with the yarn suggested in just about every pattern (not many) that I buy-- I like to go and pick out yarn at the LYS so I can test the feel , and the color etc. I don't worry about the brand that much. I know - I am weird but it works for me. I rarely ever buy really pricey yarn and don't buy on line . I think i must be the only person on KP that doesn't. Pat doesn't like the idea of giving too much info out. I have thought about opening a separate charge card with a small balance and buying that way, but you would never believe the stash I have managed to accumulate without buying on line.
> 
> I hope you will knit that sweater it is a great one and would be so nice and warm in the colder weather or the evening if you weather ever gets chilly at night.


I now have a cash card which can be used anywhere that Mastercard is taken but is not a credit card so will only work for however much money is on the card. I often buy online, especially the sock yarns because they are so expensive over here. But am limiting myself now- like you I have plenty of yarn so only buying for special projects at the moment and using stash the rest of the time.

The cardigan is a beauty. I rarely use the yarn recommended either Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It amazes me people will buy or build houses in areas like that. Years ago we were in California & many houses were hanging out over the cliffs. How bright do you have to be to want a house in such a place in an earthquake zone :roll: we saw several that had slid down the hills.


Suicide wishes maybe...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

At Maryanne's having a break from cleaning here. My brother and his family come over for a couple of months tomorrow (from China) and will be staying in Maryanne's place so it needs lots of cleaning done before then. She has kindly gone out to meet a friend who will staying with us for two nights as well. So I am left here to continue on, David will be coming soon and we will head out for a bit of food and then finish off here. But I was too tired to keep going. But time to start again. Maryanne is going to ring when she has eaten, but we won't have room in the car for 4 with her remaining gear and one of the birds. One has already made the trip.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


love that Sam would be great dressy or casual.....even I would wear that...pale pastel colours


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. Busy day today to-ing and fro-ing with the gks. GS2 has the dentist this morning so I'm on hand for that and then collecting them both from school later. LM is very excited about her forthcoming ballet exams.
Tomorrow I am off to London to meet Londy and some more holiday planning., it won't be long now.

Happy holiday to those who are planning trips, healing vibes and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I have been off here for two days and 20 pages behind!! Still pretty here at this end. I dont know where the days go. Took mum for a bone scan on ankle today, so the doc will hopefully call me tomorrow sometime with result.
Not much else to report... same old, same old. Now to see whats been happening at the TP......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Was he playing Brahms for you or was it Tchaikovsky? The latter would certainly wake you!! That's right, he plays jazz, maybe some Duke Elllington and Dave Brubeck! I'd love to hear him play live sometime -- maybe we'll just have to plan a trip to the Jazz Fest some year.



Cashmeregma said:


> Strange experience that I'm sure we've all had.
> Was asleep and awoke when DH started playing the piano. Thought it was morning and it was still dark out. What in the world was he doing up so early to practice. Turns out it was 10:45 at night. Took me a few minutes to figure out it was night after waking up. Then when I went out to look he was playing in the dark. The light on automatic timer had turned off. I asked him if he wanted me to turn a light on and he said he was fine. Listening, I realized he was more than fine so I enjoyed listening to him play in total darkness. Magic. Yay! I still have the night to sleep further.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My new fountain that I put on the back deck. It is so relaxing to have morning coffee with this on. I do need to clean the deck.ops: I will post a photo in the future when the deck is cleaned off. I've been busy in the house and haven't done the deck. They had the fountains on sale for just under $50. It was $140 before it went on sale. I have always wanted one but didn't want to pay that price. Wish I could have gotten two.


Very nice and a good price too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Designer1234 said:


> I am inclined to not go with the yarn suggested in just about every pattern (not many) that I buy-- I like to go and pick out yarn at the LYS so I can test the feel , and the color etc. I don't worry about the brand that much. I know - I am weird but it works for me. I rarely ever buy really pricey yarn and don't buy on line . I think i must be the only person on KP that doesn't.


I would have to agree with you completely--gotta feel that yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good humor and good company get us through the tough spots in life -- you'll have a great time retelling old stories and hearing new ones.



Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it will be wonderful to get together and celebrate her life in a happy way. I am so surprised that my cousin will be flying in here. Will be good to have some time with her as she has been in Atlanta for so long now. Two years ago she got my aunt to travel with her to Ohio and see my mother when mom was so sick. My other aunts came down from Canada and my did we have a fun time together. They sure kept us laughing with all the memories. I think this time together will be a sad/happy time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma...Is the no bath due to problems getting in and out and possible falls?quote]
> 
> Yes-- since I live alone I have this horror of being in the tub and not being able to get out. Not so much of falling. This bathroom tub is much better than the ones I had at the lake, which were fairly narrow across. I have tried baths in this one and can manage to turn over, which I never could have in the other tubs. Just not worth the effort.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never heard of a beaver attack, that's crazy. We have lots here & my DH has war with them so they don't flood our land. It must have had rabies or something.


Beaver make good eating-- did you know? State fish/game hired a friend to take out a beaver pack and we ended up with one of the adult carcasses. Was huge! We had BBQ for several months, even fed it to SIL's family one Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Never knew that!!



Kansas g-ma said:


> Beaver make good eating-- did you know? State fish/game hired a friend to take out a beaver pack and we ended up with one of the adult carcasses. Was huge! We had BBQ for several months, even fed it to SIL's family one Christmas.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> They had one posted on fb last week where this really lovely mansion (looked built in last 10 yrs) was about to fall off cliff, 2/3 on, 1/3 hanging off, and said they were going to burn it so it didn't screw up the area below. Don't remember if it was over a river or what but a very long way up from water, just cliff collapsing.


I think that house was on a lake in TX. I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will tell me. And it was built by a retired couple as their retirement home. So sad and they had to pay for the burning and subsequent cleanup themselves.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> i would love to live overlooking water- but with Climate change and rising sea levels that is not likely to be a good idea so will stick with our nice central location.
> And now that I am caught up I must go and start my day. See you all later.


I agree. Living in the adjoining state to North Carolina, we're flooded with news photos of oceanside homes with underpinnings washed away. And often portions and whole houses washed away during bad storms and hurricanes. People tend to forget the Outer Banks is basically a huge sand spit created by storms. And one day the ocean is going to reclaim it. And is really doing it bit by bit.
Several years ago, the historic society raised enough money to move a historic lighthouse 1/4 mile inland from its original location on the Banks 
because it was in danger of washing away.
Sorry about the book.. I know, TMI !! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Doc said rotator cuff not arthritis gave me prednisone shot. Thank you for asking. Glad you are having family get together.


Is your Dr considering surgery for the rotator cuff? I had surgery for mine in the right shoulder and I'm having problems with arthritis in that shoulder now. Of course, the surgery was over 14years ago and probably not related to that at all.
I'm praying the shot will give you relief. I know with some people, the shot helps for months at a time.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Your weather sounds a lot like ours. Our low was only 77 last night, too! And today will be in the mid 90's and the humidity is out of sight!! With this hot humid weather, thunderstorms are really likely in the late afternoon and evening. But they don't cool it off...just makes it more humid. And no relief for the whole week. Sounds like we're going to have another super hot summer like last year. And will probably be followed by a super cold, long winter. Weather is a great reason to complain, isn't it??? ROFL!!
> Wishing your DH good luck on his first day on the job. I know he's excited about putting his schooling to good use. I hope it's as wonderful as he probably expects.
> 
> Junek


Jeepers! That is a hot night. :shock: Yep, seems like we always complaining about the weather. LOL. I saw on facebook yesterday that it is exactly 6 months ago that we had 47c here. 
:shock: THAT was tooooo hot!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol
> 
> so --- evidently I had had a sore on my back that had gotten infected - which created a and now I can't remember what he called it. anyhow - he deadened the area - cut out what ever it was - then scraped to make sure he got it all as it would come back if he didn't. put a pressure bandage on it and sent me home. end of tale. no pain which is good. I wish I could remember what it was - anyhow - it would have never healed the way it was. when he was done scraping he used some kind of liquid on it that filled it in and stopped the bleeding. I can shower - change bandaid every day and I am good to go. --- sam


So glad you finally went to the Dr. Since my daughter moved in with me, she won't let me put off going to the Dr because "it will be better tomorrow"!! She threatens to make the appointment herself if I don't. I tell her she's being a bully!!LOL!! But I know she's right.
I have an appointment with my Dr today. The 3rd time in a month I will have been to him and usually, I only go once a year to get annual tests. Guess I'm getting old! ROFLMA!!! Like I haven't been old FOREVER!!
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think that house was on a lake in TX. I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will tell me. And it was built by a retired couple as their retirement home. So sad and they had to pay for the burning and subsequent cleanup themselves.
> Junek


That was on our news here a couple of days ago. What a disaster.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I agree. Living in the adjoining state to North Carolina, we're flooded with news photos of oceanside homes with underpinnings washed away. And often portions and whole houses washed away during bad storms and hurricanes. People tend to forget the Outer Banks is basically a huge sand spit created by storms. And one day the ocean is going to reclaim it. And is really doing it bit by bit.
> Several years ago, the historic society raised enough money to move a historic lighthouse 1/4 mile inland from its original location on the Banks
> because it was in danger of washing away.
> Sorry about the book.. I know, TMI !! LOL!!
> Junek


If you've ever wondered by our homeowner's insurance is so expensive, this is part of it! Same goes for building a home in the woods-- it's gonna burn down!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 47. Bedtime ..... again. Take care everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you should try this for your aches and pains - and it smells good too. --- sam
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Strange experience that I'm sure we've all had.
> Was asleep and awoke when DH started playing the piano. Thought it was morning and it was still dark out. What in the world was he doing up so early to practice. Turns out it was 10:45 at night. Took me a few minutes to figure out it was night after waking up. Then when I went out to look he was playing in the dark. The light on automatic timer had turned off. I asked him if he wanted me to turn a light on and he said he was fine. Listening, I realized he was more than fine so I enjoyed listening to him play in total darkness. Magic. Yay! I still have the night to sleep further.


What a wonderful way to wake up!!! And then to realise after your personal concert that you had the whole night to sleep!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a warm and cloudy Surrey. Busy day today to-ing and fro-ing with the gks. GS2 has the dentist this morning so I'm on hand for that and then collecting them both from school later. LM is very excited about her forthcoming ballet exams.
> Tomorrow I am off to London to meet Londy and some more holiday planning., it won't be long now.
> 
> Happy holiday to those who are planning trips, healing vibes and hugs to all.
> ...


I enjoyed the your holiday photos of France but missed your lovely garden. It's so beautiful! 
Hope the GS gets a good report at the dentist. And we know LM will ace her ballet exams.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

In my sister's blog today, she mentioned that their shop kitty, Gypsy, adopted them last Aug. I've posted pictures of her several times. She's no longer a kitten. Since my nephew's birthday was Mon, my sister mentioned to him that when Gypsy showed up at their shop last Aug. the vet said she was 8 weeks old so that makes her birthday sometime in the middle of June so we celebrated Gypsy's birthday. Here's a couple of pictures of the birthday girl!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> In my sister's blog today, she mentioned that their shop kitty, Gypsy, adopted them last Aug. I've posted pictures of her several times. She's no longer a kitten. Since my nephew's birthday was Mon, my sister mentioned to him that when Gypsy showed up at their shop last Aug. the vet said she was 8 weeks old so that makes her birthday sometime in the middle of June so we celebrated Gypsy's birthday. Here's a couple of pictures of the birthday girl!!
> Junek


What a beautiful cat! Love the markings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you had a good birthday, Gypsy!

Bad storms through here again last night --- also getting into the 90's Looks like when summer decided to get here, it came in like a firestorm. Although, MN did get hail last night---very unusual for this time of year.

WI got hit with tornadoes the night before so the storms have hit all around us, but we've just gotten a lot of rain. Maybe too much for the freshly planted garden. Has the makings of a very unusual summer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a beautiful cat! Love the markings.


She's a sweetie....and she's really my sister's DH's cat....she answers him when he talks to her. When he sits in his office chair, she pats his chest so he'll lay back and she can lay on his chest. He's a big man so he has a lot of chest to lay on!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now don't you want to share the recipe for the 5 veggie salad?I love salads! Please????


Kansas g-ma said:


> Having Swiss chard from my "edible landscaping" for supper tonight-- smells so good-- along with fish and rice and a 5-veggie cold salad that keeps 2 wks in the refrig. Then tomorrow I can take the rice and add veggies and some leftover pork and make fried rice. Love that stuff the way I make it, not like the restaurant. Then 2 hours of knitting!! whoop-whoop!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Gypsy. Always dreamed of having a bookstore with resident cat.
Right now shoulder good. However, to my surprise, it has been painful at a 9 level since the shot. He said no restrictions. He also said if this doesn't help will look into surgery. I think he is competent but would prefer if he had gone over imaging with me.
Sam, super glad sore on back gone and not cancer.
Daralene, can identify with waking up a tad disoriented. Must be lovely hearing your DH play piano. Do you play piano?
So happy for KTP. It has become a treasure in my life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of rotator cuff, you may remember my DH has both rotator cuffs torn; doctor has now said even with surgery it would only give him 25% effectiveness/fix so he (DH) has decided not to have surgery. I am so sorry you are having this problem Sassafras. I'm hoping the shot has help....it has helped some for my DH. If you do opt for surgery be sure and ask what % of a fix it will be for you. I know it is different for everyone.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hope the shot gives you some relief. I wonder if this happened when you fell? Whatever the reason, it will be great if you can be helped. Hope you are already feeling better. Was just doing some reading and it says a rotator cuff tear takes a long time to heal. Don't know if it is a tear or not but it said it could lead to another secondary tear, so if this is the case, please be gentle with your arm. Healing wishes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now don't you want to share the recipe for the 5 veggie salad?I love salads! Please????


I'll try to post the salad recipe this evening. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Beaver make good eating-- did you know? State fish/game hired a friend to take out a beaver pack and we ended up with one of the adult carcasses. Was huge! We had BBQ for several months, even fed it to SIL's family one Christmas.


We eat deer, moose & elk but can't imagine eating a beaver. I thought only Granny Clampett ate that :lol: :lolplease don't be offended, only bugging you :lol: )


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Speaking of rotator cuff, you may remember my DH has both rotator cuffs torn; doctor has now said even with surgery it would only give him 25% effectiveness/fix so he (DH) has decided not to have surgery. I am so sorry you are having this problem Sassafras. I'm hoping the shot has help....it has helped some for my DH. If you do opt for surgery be sure and ask what % of a fix it will be for you. I know it is different for everyone.


I had understood if you did the exercises recommended the surgery was very successful. Is it because it has been torn for so long before trying to fix it?. The only person I know that didn't have sucess was left many years before they fixed it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good afternoon from a sweltering West of Scotland....I'm specifying West coast as Agnes is on the East coast and I don't think their weather has been as good. We've had great weather for the past four days and it's to continue until the weekend at least which means the wee man will get into his paddling pool again tomorrow. Yay! I bought him a plastic lawn mower yesterday so he should have fun pushing that about too.
Saw some chat about arbours and clematis, so I took a pic of our clematis which is just beginning to bloom. It covers a trellis which DH built to hide the rubbish, recycling & garden refuse bins.
Love all the photos posted. Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Happy birthday Gypsy. Always dreamed of having a bookstore with resident cat.
> Right now shoulder good. However, to my surprise, it has been painful at a 9 level since the shot. He said no restrictions. He also said if this doesn't help will look into surgery. I think he is competent but would prefer if he had gone over imaging with me.
> Sam, super glad sore on back gone and not cancer.
> Daralene, can identify with waking up a tad disoriented. Must be lovely hearing your DH play piano. Do you play piano?
> So happy for KTP. It has become a treasure in my life.


Joy, one thing I found out when dealing with my shoulder is the scans don't really tell you much. First I had an ultrasound, it showed nothing, when I finally got to the orthopedic surgeon he told me the U/S is useless, never shows anything :roll: & I had to argue with GP to get sent after it showed nothing, why do it? Then I went for an MRI, it showed a minute tear & the orthopedic surgeon said maybe we should just do more physio, I said been there, done that so he finally did the surgery. When I came out he said it was a total tear. I asked why the MRI didn't show it, he said it shows only 30% of them :roll: So if it keeps hurting, keep complaining until they fix it. The recovery has been a pain in the a-- but no more pain in the shoulder


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We eat deer, moose & elk but can't imagine eating a beaver. I thought only Granny Clampett ate that :lol: :lol:


Beverly Hillbillies! Oh I used to love that programme!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ?......The recovery has been a pain in the a-- but no more pain in the shoulder


Love it!!!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> They had one posted on fb last week where this really lovely mansion (looked built in last 10 yrs) was about to fall off cliff, 2/3 on, 1/3 hanging off, and said they were going to burn it so it didn't screw up the area below. Don't remember if it was over a river or what but a very long way up from water, just cliff collapsing.


There was a home in Texas that was built on a cliff overlooking a lake and the cliff fell away. The house was less than ten years old. Last week it was burned to the ground as it was too dangerous or expensive to anything else. The rubble from the house is being cleaned up. It was live on TV. There is a house next door that looks dangerously close to the fracture. By the way, they had the house inspected before purchase and it was declaired safe. Nature can be surprize frequently. By the way, the house was 3/4 of a million dollars.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sweltering West of Scotland....I'm specifying West coast as Agnes is on the East coast and I don't think their weather has been as good. We've had great weather for the past four days and it's to continue until the weekend at least which means the wee man will get into his paddling pool again tomorrow. Yay! I bought him a plastic lawn mower yesterday so he should have fun pushing that about too.
> Saw some chat about arbours and clematis, so I took a pic of our clematis which is just beginning to bloom. It covers a trellis which DH built to hide the rubbish, recycling & garden refuse bins.
> Love all the photos posted. Hope everyone's having a good day.


Beautiful flowers. I have a peony that color. I noticed yesterday the buds are finally starting to come, they ususally bloom late June/early July here but will be 2 or 3 weeks late this year. Another cloudy dreary morning here, I need to get out & weed but it is soo wet, I may have to curl up on the couch with a blanket & a book :lol: I did the laundry & some house work yesterday so unless I bake more, which we really don't need, not sure what I will do.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> There was a home in Texas that was built on a cliff overlooking a lake and the cliff fell away. The house was less than ten years old. Last week it was burned to the ground as it was too dangerous or expensive to anything else. The rubble from the house is being cleaned up. It was live on TV. There is a house next door that looks dangerously close to the fracture. By the way, they had the house inspected before purchase and it was declaired safe. Nature can be surprize frequently. By the way, the house was 3/4 of a million dollars.


Seems like a case of more money than common sense but then I always make funn of people who want to live in " cliff dwellings". A couple of friends & relatives live on Vancouver Island & they are all about having a view, I keep telling them when the big earthquake come they will be in trouble.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> should have fun pushing that about too.
> Saw some chat about arbours and clematis, so I took a pic of our clematis which is just beginning to bloom. It covers a trellis which DH built to hide the rubbish, recycling & garden refuse bins.


This is exactly what I want to do except that opening would be a cemented sitting area/patio and the dividers would be to the street and to the next door neighbor - and open on the two sides that are our garage and front of the house. I'm really getting excited about getting it built now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a beautiful cat! Love the markings.


ditto!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> At Maryanne's having a break from cleaning here. My brother and his family come over for a couple of months tomorrow (from China) and will be staying in Maryanne's place so it needs lots of cleaning done before then. She has kindly gone out to meet a friend who will staying with us for two nights as well. So I am left here to continue on, David will be coming soon and we will head out for a bit of food and then finish off here. But I was too tired to keep going. But time to start again. Maryanne is going to ring when she has eaten, but we won't have room in the car for 4 with her remaining gear and one of the birds. One has already made the trip.


Sounds exhausting and I know the feeling of cleaning for company. Sending you energy across the miles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sweltering West of Scotland....I'm specifying West coast as Agnes is on the East coast and I don't think their weather has been as good. We've had great weather for the past four days and it's to continue until the weekend at least which means the wee man will get into his paddling pool again tomorrow. Yay! I bought him a plastic lawn mower yesterday so he should have fun pushing that about too.
> Saw some chat about arbours and clematis, so I took a pic of our clematis which is just beginning to bloom. It covers a trellis which DH built to hide the rubbish, recycling & garden refuse bins.
> Love all the photos posted. Hope everyone's having a good day.


Lovely flowers- the paeonies I grew in Christchurch flowered in winter, BTW.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/images/smilies/283a16da79f3aa23fe1025c96295f04f.gifHi carrottop7 I'd like to welcome you too! I love your name, My Mom used to be called carrottop in school because she had red hair. I hope you husband does will with his chemo. 
Betty wish Jim a happy birthday from me too. An wishing Bentley a happy birthday as well!
We have it so hot and steamy here it's almost impossible to do anything without becoming soaked, (not complaing )


carrottop71 said:


> I'd love to come, but my husband is taking chemo right now. I don't see him being able to travel again and I don't think I would go without him. But you never know. If he's doing well and I could get someone to go with me I might see you there.


  (have no idea where that websight came from!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was he playing Brahms for you or was it Tchaikovsky? The latter would certainly wake you!! That's right, he plays jazz, maybe some Duke Elllington and Dave Brubeck! I'd love to hear him play live sometime -- maybe we'll just have to plan a trip to the Jazz Fest some year.


You guessed it...Dave Brubeck. He is performing the music of Dave Brubeck this year. Wow, that would really be something. It is a big Jazz Festival.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Kansas g-ma...Is the no bath due to problems getting in and out and possible falls?quote]
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think that house was on a lake in TX. I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will tell me. And it was built by a retired couple as their retirement home. So sad and they had to pay for the burning and subsequent cleanup themselves.
> Junek


You are so right:
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/06/11/luxury-house-teeters-on-edge-collapsing-cliff-75-feet-above-lake-in-central/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for discussing pros and cons. A day at a time. I see doc again in three weeks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Thank you for discussing pros and cons. A day at a time. I see doc again in three weeks.


So nice to hear from those who have gone through this. Gives you something to consider and discuss.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma....Didn't know beaver made good eating. Knew they made hats and coats and imagine they ate them too. We learn so much on here in addition to knitting.

June...Gypsy may not look impressed but she sure does look regal. Hope you are surviving the heat with all that humidity. Also hoping for a good report from the doctor for you.

Sassafras...Oh no, worse pain since the shot. That's not good at all. Should you call him and let him know.
I don't play piano but when DH and I met he was playing the piano for me. I was a singer. When I developed my problems with my muscles it affected my singing voice.:roll: I have noticed some improvement but not enough to be singing again. Sorry KAP. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Gwen...Sorry DH's options for surgery gave so little hope for improvement. Such a shame and both shoulders. OUCH.

KateB...Love, love, love the clemantis, poppies and peonies. Each one being a favorite.

Bonnie...What a good thing your surgery was. Nice of you to share your experience and success so others can benefit.

Rookie...Your trellis arbor will be soooo beautiful. Lots of inspiration today.

Julie...Morning here but I will say good morning to you for when you get up later. Perhaps I should say have a good sleep. :wink: Are you up baking bread?

Nittergma...Makes it so hard to work outside when it is humid and hot. Hope you will be ok with this heat.

A very special hello to all those not mentioned. Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...
> Julie...Morning here but I will say good morning to you for when you get up later. Perhaps I should say have a good sleep. :wink: Are you up baking bread?
> 
> ... Hugs


Morning here too, Daralene! just rather earlier than you 4 15 am., and Thursday of course. Fed the dog- actually making a lemon sorbet- to use up my lemons in a hurry- need to get my own breakfast- and finishing off a fluffy hat for DGD's dress up box.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning here too, Daralene! just rather earlier than you 4 15 am., and Thursday of course. Fed the dog- actually making a lemon sorbet- to use up my lemons in a hurry- need to get my own breakfast- and finishing off a fluffy hat for DGD's dress up box.


I was just falling back asleep about the time you got up. Well, 4:15 am EST. Ready for a nap as didn't get much sleep. Lemon sorbet, how lovely. Oooh, would love to see the fluffy hat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.wtop.com/?nid=893&sid=3644272

For those of you who like wine and are in any of the areas where Cooper's Hawk is opening restaurants, just know that the mini-KAP (Cmaliza, Pacer, KeHinkle, Pup Lover, Rookie)give them a big thumbs up!! We had a blend of NY and IL grapes in a chardonnay wine and it was very good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was just falling back asleep about the time you got up. Well, 4:15 am EST. Ready for a nap as didn't get much sleep. Lemon sorbet, how lovely. Oooh, would love to see the fluffy hat.


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Beaver make good eating-- did you know? State fish/game hired a friend to take out a beaver pack and we ended up with one of the adult carcasses. Was huge! We had BBQ for several months, even fed it to SIL's family one Christmas.


My daddy got one that, laid out, was as long as the end of the truck bed is wide! I forget how much he said it weighed, but it was a whopper, all right. I think many people don't realize how big they can be until they're too close! :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since my nephew's birthday was Mon, my sister mentioned to him that when Gypsy showed up at their shop last Aug. the vet said she was 8 weeks old so that makes her birthday sometime in the middle of June so we celebrated Gypsy's birthday. Here's a couple of pictures of the birthday girl!!
> Junek


And a happy day to her--Gypsy is gorgeous!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma....Didn't know beaver made good eating. Knew they made hats and coats and imagine they ate them too. We learn so much on here in addition to knitting.


I've eaten just about any critter that could be eaten, I think! But there is lots I don't care for, so I consider myself lucky that I can pick and choose these days.  As for coats, the most beautiful coat I have EVER seen was beaver--it was at a trapper's shop my daddy used to go to when I was a kid. It had to be 40 years ago now that I saw it, but OH I fell in love and I still remember it!

Sassafras, I had a cortisone shot once in my shoulder and swore never again--it was horrible! I feel for you and hope that settles down soon.

Kate, absolute stunners, those flowers. I really miss those around here.

We got about three minutes of rain yesterday; not enough by any stretch, but we'll take it anyhow. Still cloudy but I ain't holding my breath for more. :thumbdown:

Julie, that furry hat looks scrumptious! I do have a serious fondness for hats...one might even say something of an addiction. :mrgreen:

I have to check a pattern--someone sent me a question about it and I swear I can't find an error...I've knitted it myself at least four times but never saw anything out of order. Well, once more and maybe it will reveal itself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> Julie, that furry hat looks scrumptious! I do have a serious fondness for hats...one might even say something of an addiction. :mrgreen:
> ...


Have a bit of a thing for them myself- not sure just how many I have! 'Tis the season for the beanie, and my new chullo.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad you finally went to the Dr. Since my daughter moved in with me, she won't let me put off going to the Dr because "it will be better tomorrow"!! She threatens to make the appointment herself if I don't. I tell her she's being a bully!!LOL!! But I know she's right.
> I have an appointment with my Dr today. The 3rd time in a month I will have been to him and usually, I only go once a year to get annual tests. Guess I'm getting old! ROFLMA!!! Like I haven't been old FOREVER!!
> Junek


Don't think my Dr knows I exist - long may it stay that way!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We eat deer, moose & elk but can't imagine eating a beaver. I thought only Granny Clampett ate that :lol: :lolplease don't be offended, only bugging you :lol: )


You should have heard the niece when we told her-- her 4 bros were OK with it, just her, as she was eating her second helping. It is a bit greasy but rather like rich beef. We parboiled the pieces first, then picked meat off.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I agree. Living in the adjoining state to North Carolina, we're flooded with news photos of oceanside homes with underpinnings washed away. And often portions and whole houses washed away during bad storms and hurricanes. People tend to forget the Outer Banks is basically a huge sand spit created by storms. And one day the ocean is going to reclaim it. And is really doing it bit by bit.
> Several years ago, the historic society raised enough money to move a historic lighthouse 1/4 mile inland from its original location on the Banks
> because it was in danger of washing away.
> Sorry about the book.. I know, TMI !! LOL!!
> Junek


We had a lovely holiday on the Outer Banks 3/4 years ago, but I had the feeling that all those houses built up on stilts could be washed away so easily. Glad I had the experience whilst they're still there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved both pictures - you should have had a glorious day after that beautiful "red sky at night - sailors delight". --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > maybe you should try this for your aches and pains - and it smells good too. --- sam
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a handsome cardigan - not sure my knitting skills are good enough to risk that much money. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Sam, that is a very handsome cardigan.
> 
> Thanks to several of you got the lovely flower pix and sunsets/rises.
> 
> I am closing down for tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it came to me suddenly this morning - granuloma - that was what he removed. I knew it would come to me if I threw it out into the ether. I can't even tell anything was done. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to hear that it was an easy fix....they use some kind of skin adhesive now rather than stitches for some wounds so that's probably what they put to seal up the scraped area. I'm glad you went in -- I worry about melanomas--our generation weren't as aware as we might have been to the dangers of sun exposure. As teens, we'd even lather up with baby oil or coconut oil to get a deeper tan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a handsome cardigan - not sure my knitting skills are good enough to risk that much money. --- sam


I can point you to a cardigan based on a gansey, that is well within your reach Sam! There is a lot of cabling in that Bergere de France design!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks Shirley - I could just buy the book I suppose - as I said before - i'm not sure my skills are up to spending that much money. could probably find something comparable at the fifth stitch. I think I would do it in a wool/cotton mix. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I really like that cardigan Sam - I don't know the yarn but I do like the look of the sweater. I am inclined to not go with the yarn suggested in just about every pattern (not many) that I buy-- I like to go and pick out yarn at the LYS so I can test the feel , and the color etc. I don't worry about the brand that much. I know - I am weird but it works for me. I rarely ever buy really pricey yarn and don't buy on line . I think i must be the only person on KP that doesn't. Pat doesn't like the idea of giving too much info out. I have thought about opening a separate charge card with a small balance and buying that way, but you would never believe the stash I have managed to accumulate without buying on line.
> 
> I hope you will knit that sweater it is a great one and would be so nice and warm in the colder weather or the evening if you weather ever gets chilly at night.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

DITTO from me.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you are going to so much trouble again. I know you about wore yourself out last year but I am still using the things you made for us. What a giving person you are of your time and resources and doing all the organization that includes so much we can't even imagine.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> And thank you to Sam, Heidi, and Gary for opening their home and sharing their beautiful family with us all year through Sam's pictures and stories. What a gift.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks daralene - I would have like to see the sweater she was knitting after it was done. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, that is really stunning. I have a few of their patterns but have never gotten their yarn. I would imagine it is quality. We actually did have a lady on here with knitting from there. She was working for them. I'll see if I can find her. Here is her link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78016-1.html Her last post is back in Aug. of 13.
> 
> Here is one she commented on that I LOVE. Just found it while searching her out for you:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-138116-1.html
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely daralene - and how enjoyable for you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Strange experience that I'm sure we've all had.
> Was asleep and awoke when DH started playing the piano. Thought it was morning and it was still dark out. What in the world was he doing up so early to practice. Turns out it was 10:45 at night. Took me a few minutes to figure out it was night after waking up. Then when I went out to look he was playing in the dark. The light on automatic timer had turned off. I asked him if he wanted me to turn a light on and he said he was fine. Listening, I realized he was more than fine so I enjoyed listening to him play in total darkness. Magic. Yay! I still have the night to sleep further.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it came to me suddenly this morning - granuloma - that was what he removed. I knew it would come to me if I threw it out into the ether. I can't even tell anything was done. --- sam


I had one of those taken off about 12 years ago--nothing to it, and I'm glad to hear it was just that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

never too much tmi june - post away. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I agree. Living in the adjoining state to North Carolina, we're flooded with news photos of oceanside homes with underpinnings washed away. And often portions and whole houses washed away during bad storms and hurricanes. People tend to forget the Outer Banks is basically a huge sand spit created by storms. And one day the ocean is going to reclaim it. And is really doing it bit by bit.
> Several years ago, the historic society raised enough money to move a historic lighthouse 1/4 mile inland from its original location on the Banks
> because it was in danger of washing away.
> Sorry about the book.. I know, TMI !! LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the kitty pictures june - thanks for sharing. --- sam



jknappva said:


> In my sister's blog today, she mentioned that their shop kitty, Gypsy, adopted them last Aug. I've posted pictures of her several times. She's no longer a kitten. Since my nephew's birthday was Mon, my sister mentioned to him that when Gypsy showed up at their shop last Aug. the vet said she was 8 weeks old so that makes her birthday sometime in the middle of June so we celebrated Gypsy's birthday. Here's a couple of pictures of the birthday girl!!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!


She will LOVE it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Don't think my Dr knows I exist - long may it stay that way!!


That is wonderful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> She will LOVE it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful.


Thanks! Especially for a girl who loves Pinks and purples!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok - let's see it. I thought the cable on the other sweater would be easy since they weren't a true cable. I just like cartigans. ---- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I can point you to a cardigan based on a gansey, that is well within your reach Sam! There is a lot of cabling in that Bergere de France design!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cabling just adds time to the project (moving more needles), but I don't think cables are any harder to learn than other techniques--Sam, I'm sure you can do it and you have lots of people here to help you out. I think it's a very sharp cardigan and would be a very versatile piece to have for layering.



Lurker 2 said:


> I can point you to a cardigan based on a gansey, that is well within your reach Sam! There is a lot of cabling in that Bergere de France design!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> ok - let's see it. I thought the cable on the other sweater would be easy since they weren't a true cable. I just like cartigans. ---- sam


It is in the Beth Brown-Reinsel book KNITTING GANSEYS called Graces Cardigan- but it is uni-sex especially when you reverse the button band. There are no cables just purls on stockinette. Would look really good in any solid colour- pale is easier on the eyes. A lot of traditional ganseys are in a very dark blue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the site for the yarn for that sweater - 121 yards/skein - 13 skeins. size 4 needles - 24 sts/4" am I right on that? --- sam

http://www.bergeredefrance.com/lima.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my Julie - I don't know - hopefully it is all written out or otherwise I am going to have a quick lesson on reading charts. it is a beautiful sweater - sure - i'd give it a try. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is in the Beth Brown-Reinsel book KNITTING GANSEYS called Graces Cardigan- but it is uni-sex especially when you reverse the button band. There are no cables just purls on stockinette. Would look really good in any solid colour- pale is easier on the eyes. A lot of traditional ganseys are in a very dark blue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my Julie - I don't know - hopefully it is all written out or otherwise I am going to have a quick lesson on reading charts. it is a beautiful sweater - sure - i'd give it a try. --- sam


I can help you with that, Sam! you prefer written, to charted?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Happy birthday Gypsy. Always dreamed of having a bookstore with resident cat.
> Right now shoulder good. However, to my surprise, it has been painful at a 9 level since the shot. He said no restrictions. He also said if this doesn't help will look into surgery. I think he is competent but would prefer if he had gone over imaging with me.
> Sam, super glad sore on back gone and not cancer.
> Daralene, can identify with waking up a tad disoriented. Must be lovely hearing your DH play piano. Do you play piano?
> So happy for KTP. It has become a treasure in my life.


I think the shot is painful at first. And I've had some that were more painful than others. I think sometimes the needle might hit a nerve..just my thoughts. I hope the shot will eventually help. But if he does the arthroscopic surgery the healing time is much less from what I understand.
Prayers for relief from your pain.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sweltering West of Scotland....I'm specifying West coast as Agnes is on the East coast and I don't think their weather has been as good. We've had great weather for the past four days and it's to continue until the weekend at least which means the wee man will get into his paddling pool again tomorrow. Yay! I bought him a plastic lawn mower yesterday so he should have fun pushing that about too.
> Saw some chat about arbours and clematis, so I took a pic of our clematis which is just beginning to bloom. It covers a trellis which DH built to hide the rubbish, recycling & garden refuse bins.
> Love all the photos posted. Hope everyone's having a good day.


Your flowers are lovely. I can so sympathize with sweltering. It's 95f here with feel like temp of 102. We were out for about 3 hours....it feels much hotter than that. I'm so ready to complain about being cold and summer isn't even officially here, yet!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!


The hats are lovely, Julie. But I expect nothing less with your beautiful knitting.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And a happy day to her--Gypsy is gorgeous!


She is a beauty, isn't she!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> Don't think my Dr knows I exist - long may it stay that way!!


I really like my Dr but 3 visits in one month is a little too much!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> We had a lovely holiday on the Outer Banks 3/4 years ago, but I had the feeling that all those houses built up on stilts could be washed away so easily. Glad I had the experience whilst they're still there.


Several of them are lost each season. And coverage for hurricanes is outrageous... the deductible is horrendous!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The hats are lovely, Julie. But I expect nothing less with your beautiful knitting.
> Junek


I do have blunders! But thanks!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> it came to me suddenly this morning - granuloma - that was what he removed. I knew it would come to me if I threw it out into the ether. I can't even tell anything was done. --- sam


So glad the removal was completed with no pain now. I can imagine it wasn't painless while having it removed, though.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the kitty pictures june - thanks for sharing. --- sam


You know I'm a cat lover, Sam. LOL!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is the site for the yarn for that sweater - 121 yards/skein - 13 skeins. size 4 needles - 24 sts/4" am I right on that? --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/lima.html


Sam, one of the posts I was reading said the lady went in on Bergere on Facebook and liked it and she got the yarn cheaper. Don't know how that works but might be worth a try.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I think I have that pattern sorted. Bother, a typo in a number causes all kinds of trouble!  And to think, I used to be a proofreader by profession! :roll:

Anyway, I uploaded the corrected pdf to both pattern sites. 

We got about a dozen rain drops. Eh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't go with him to the doctors but I had heard the same thing....that if you waited too long however the shoulder that was being "treated" he had done in Oct 2013 and was under a workman's comp claim so I don't quite understand why it was not treated with surgery option immediately if that was the case. I DO know that with the other shoulder he has waited too long.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had understood if you did the exercises recommended the surgery was very successful. Is it because it has been torn for so long before trying to fix it?. The only person I know that didn't have sucess was left many years before they fixed it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad your rotary cuff surgery was and is so successful. My DH did have an MRI and that was when they said it (the surgery) wouldn't do but a small amount of good. Perhaps it has to do with how much of a tear, where the tear is exactly....or maybe my DH is just a silly big baby (sorry to say that about my sweetie) and just doesn't want to go through the surgery. That is one thing I won't do is baby him when he knows what needs to be done and whines about it. I probably sound heartless and I'm really not....just been through enough surgeries myself that I know once the healing begins you are going to feel so much better that I don't have much sypathy for being afraid of the surgery. I'm a hard hearted woman....ROFL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, one thing I found out when dealing with my shoulder is the scans don't really tell you much. First I had an ultrasound, it showed nothing, when I finally got to the orthopedic surgeon he told me the U/S is useless, never shows anything :roll: & I had to argue with GP to get sent after it showed nothing, why do it? Then I went for an MRI, it showed a minute tear & the orthopedic surgeon said maybe we should just do more physio, I said been there, done that so he finally did the surgery. When I came out he said it was a total tear. I asked why the MRI didn't show it, he said it shows only 30% of them :roll: So if it keeps hurting, keep complaining until they fix it. The recovery has been a pain in the a-- but no more pain in the shoulder


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't go with him to the doctors but I had heard the same thing....that if you waited too long however the shoulder that was being "treated" he had done in Oct 2013 and was under a workman's comp claim so I don't quite understand why it was not treated with surgery option immediately if that was the case. I DO know that with the other shoulder he has waited too long.


That is not good for a carpenter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ....or maybe my DH is just a silly big baby (sorry to say that about my sweetie) and just doesn't want to go through the surgery. That is one thing I won't do is baby him when he knows what needs to be done and whines about it. I probably sound heartless and I'm really not....just been through enough surgeries myself that I know once the healing begins you are going to feel so much better that I don't have much sypathy for being afraid of the surgery. I'm a hard hearted woman....ROFL.


Hey, tough love is required sometimes. My mother used to say, "It's for your own good!" And even if I didn't believe her, she was right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad your rotary cuff surgery was and is so successful. My DH did have an MRI and that was when they said it (the surgery) wouldn't do but a small amount of good. Perhaps it has to do with how much of a tear, where the tear is exactly....or maybe my DH is just a silly big baby (sorry to say that about my sweetie) and just doesn't want to go through the surgery. That is one thing I won't do is baby him when he knows what needs to be done and whines about it. I probably sound heartless and I'm really not....just been through enough surgeries myself that I know once the healing begins you are going to feel so much better that I don't have much sypathy for being afraid of the surgery. I'm a hard hearted woman....ROFL.


Having been through only one elective surgery, I can see it from Brantley's point of view.
BTW my brother Alastair (the one who had the heart surgery) had a pacemaker fitted yesterday, for controlling blood pressure. Number 12 only in the world that has been attempted. Took an hour- but he is bandaged from wrist to elbow both sides, very strict instructions for what he must not do- including not driving for two weeks. A lot of plans are having to be put to one side.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeh on the raindrops -- we got quite a lot more than that this a.m. and now with the hot afternoon sun beating down, it's like a sauna outside---I'm grateful for A/C in weather like this. It's so much harder to spot your own typos than to spot others--your eyes see what the mind wants them to see...I sometimes have to read outloud to catch the error--my ears are smarter than my eyes sometimes. Glad that it's all worked out...numbers are important.



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I think I have that pattern sorted. Bother, a typo in a number causes all kinds of trouble!  And to think, I used to be a proofreader by profession! :roll:
> 
> Anyway, I uploaded the corrected pdf to both pattern sites.
> 
> We got about a dozen rain drops. Eh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most definitely - I should learn to read charts I suppose but I would rather read the written word. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I can help you with that, Sam! you prefer written, to charted?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry, you've had to see your Dr. so many times lately. I'm due when I get back from Hawaii and before I go down to DD#1's in Springfield, IL...it's just the annual check up which I'm glad to be on rather than on the 3 mos. and 6 mos. screenings that I was on for so many years--I like being on "maintenance" now. He'll take blood tests and then adjust dosage/meds for BP and thyroid--Hope to be able to get off the BP, but he says the thyroid is for the rest of my life. I need to eat healthy in Hawaii so the cholesterol numbers and blood sugar numbers are okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My favorite LYS is closing!!! Very sad about it. Everything is 30% off so I bought some yarn....have my eye on a spinning wheel they have but it still is a bit high for my pocketbook. I told her if it didn't sell and she marked it down even more to please call me. I am sure going to miss this store. The owner and staff have always been so welcoming and helpful. Sorry the one is kind of dark but the yarn is purples & greens & gray/black


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bite your tongue june - the temperature here just dropped about twenty degrees - I have a flannel shirt on - I want it back to 87° where it was. send your heat and humidity this way. i'll take it. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Your flowers are lovely. I can so sympathize with sweltering. It's 95f here with feel like temp of 102. We were out for about 3 hours....it feels much hotter than that. I'm so ready to complain about being cold and summer isn't even officially here, yet!!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's the joy of knitting with yarn like that - it doesn't show. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do have blunders! But thanks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he had deadened it before he did anything. --- sam



jknappva said:


> So glad the removal was completed with no pain now. I can imagine it wasn't painless while having it removed, though.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonder what they did being where the bandages are. interesting. hope it does the trick. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Having been through only one elective surgery, I can see it from Brantley's point of view.
> BTW my brother Alastair (the one who had the heart surgery) had a pacemaker fitted yesterday, for controlling blood pressure. Number 12 only in the world that has been attempted. Took an hour- but he is bandaged from wrist to elbow both sides, very strict instructions for what he must not do- including not driving for two weeks. A lot of plans are having to be put to one side.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I really like the green yarn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite LYS is closing!!! Very sad about it. Everything is 30% off so I bought some yarn....have my eye on a spinning wheel they have but it still is a bit high for my pocketbook. I told her if it didn't sell and she marked it down even more to please call me. I am sure going to miss this store. The owner and staff have always been so welcoming and helpful. Sorry the one is kind of dark but the yarn is purples & greens & gray/black


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your flowers are lovely. I can so sympathize with sweltering. It's 95f here with feel like temp of 102. We were out for about 3 hours....it feels much hotter than that. I'm so ready to complain about being cold and summer isn't even officially here, yet!!!
> Junek


Your definition of sweltering and mine are obviously different....we got up to about 77F today, think I'd melt at 95 here! We're so not geared up for it with no air con except in the car!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> most definitely - I should learn to read charts I suppose but I would rather read the written word. --- sam


Let me know when you are ready to get going Sam, and I'll work it out, chart by chart- and it can be posted as part of the Gansey workshop!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I love how we can talk about the joys of getting older and others respond with wisdom, experience and compassion.
Sam, if you learn how to read charts bet you'll never go back to written.June, sorry you have to see doc so much.
Julie, love your DGDs hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it came to me suddenly this morning - granuloma - that was what he removed. I knew it would come to me if I threw it out into the ether. I can't even tell anything was done. --- sam


Glad the doctor got you fixed up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> You should have heard the niece when we told her-- her 4 bros were OK with it, just her, as she was eating her second helping. It is a bit greasy but rather like rich beef. We parboiled the pieces first, then picked meat off.


I have used alot of moose burger, like very lean ground beef & you would never guess it is wild meat, some people have a fit when I have used it in lasagna


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite LYS is closing!!! Very sad about it. Everything is 30% off so I bought some yarn....have my eye on a spinning wheel they have but it still is a bit high for my pocketbook. I told her if it didn't sell and she marked it down even more to please call me. I am sure going to miss this store. The owner and staff have always been so welcoming and helpful. Sorry the one is kind of dark but the yarn is purples & greens & gray/black


Sorry to hear this, Gwen! Always sad to lose an LYS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's the joy of knitting with yarn like that - it doesn't show. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Have a wonderful day and hope DH's first day at work goes well....all the best. Will he have regular hours or be on a swing shift arrangement? Glad to hear your garden is coming back--landscaping the front yard is just going to have to wait until we get back -- but then I'll be down at DD#1 for awhile so I may have to put it off until the Fall -- we'll see what the nursery experts say.
> 
> The kids will be here at the house when we're gone -- there's a class reunion and some other things going on so they'll be partying here. That means, I have to toddler proof the house today and tomorrow and generally make sure the things for the baby are all set up.
> 
> ...


~~~I think you'll need to sleep on the way over, too! Have a wonderful trip. How is the shawl? Do we get to see a picture?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My daddy got one that, laid out, was as long as the end of the truck bed is wide! I forget how much he said it weighed, but it was a whopper, all right. I think many people don't realize how big they can be until they're too close! :shock:


I've only realised recently that they are big. Thought they were small and cute. But still no idea grew that big,no wonder they can harm people especially when they feel threatened


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonder what they did being where the bandages are. interesting. hope it does the trick. --- sam


They cut the skin at the wrist, and into the subcutaneous layer of fat, placed a natural fibre sheet top and bottom, sandwiching the pacemaker, which is approximately 2.5mm across- and has an expected life span of 3 years- apparently it is expected that the pocket will strengthen as the body repairs the cut. The Plastic Surgeon who did the procedure more usually does breast implants, which sort of makes sense- we had thought Alastair to be 102 in the world but he is #12 to have had this procedure done.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi everyone, been a busy one, HOT, HOT, HOT & humid x 3. which is our typical weather here, i love warm weather, love to work out in yard, but hate humidity, ugh, can't tell which end of hair is up. frizz city. yuk................ enough of that
yeah, they are over half way done putting our metal roof on. its a charcoal gray i would say, looks good. i have been cleaning 6 hrs each day and they are there when i get back at noon, i close the blinds, as they are up on platforms on ladders to walk along the bottom of roof, and its so hot, so i see 4 half naked men with do rags on their heads, i feel like a peeping tomisina, every time i look out window, i see chests and belly buttons, so i just shut the blinds......bj thought it was funny. i told the man, (they are the nicest people) i don't know how you stay out there, they drink lots of water and stop often to get in shade and knock off work at 2, its been being 85 here at nite, and no breeze and humid, so wouldn't do them any good to work nites really.
i will have to back track now to see what all has been going on. Gwennie i did see your yarn, looks like some nice colors 
tonight supper is take out, mine chinese, bj is having bq. ok, gotta dry this hair before my supper gets here. later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I love how we can talk about the joys of getting older and others respond with wisdom, experience and compassion.
> Sam, if you learn how to read charts bet you'll never go back to written.June, sorry you have to see doc so much.
> Julie, love your DGDs hat.


It will be quite warm- good for winter dress-ups!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having been through only one elective surgery, I can see it from Brantley's point of view.
> BTW my brother Alastair (the one who had the heart surgery) had a pacemaker fitted yesterday, for controlling blood pressure. Number 12 only in the world that has been attempted. Took an hour- but he is bandaged from wrist to elbow both sides, very strict instructions for what he must not do- including not driving for two weeks. A lot of plans are having to be put to one side.


As I read pacemaker for Blood Pressure I thought never heard of that, no wonder it is so new. Guess his BP must be bad for such restrictive surgery. But could be great for many people if it becomes more common later. When he recovers it wil be something to boast about


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I read pacemaker for Blood Pressure I thought never heard of that, no wonder it is so new. Guess his BP must be bad for such restrictive surgery. But could be great for many people if it becomes more common later. When he recovers it wil be something to boast about


It will be good when they have a rechargeable battery!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite LYS is closing!!! Very sad about it. Everything is 30% off so I bought some yarn....have my eye on a spinning wheel they have but it still is a bit high for my pocketbook. I told her if it didn't sell and she marked it down even more to please call me. I am sure going to miss this store. The owner and staff have always been so welcoming and helpful. Sorry the one is kind of dark but the yarn is purples & greens & gray/black


Nice to get some cheap yarn but not to lose you LYS. Some beautiful colours there. Do you know what you doing with them?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad your rotary cuff surgery was and is so successful. My DH did have an MRI and that was when they said it (the surgery) wouldn't do but a small amount of good. Perhaps it has to do with how much of a tear, where the tear is exactly....or maybe my DH is just a silly big baby (sorry to say that about my sweetie) and just doesn't want to go through the surgery. That is one thing I won't do is baby him when he knows what needs to be done and whines about it. I probably sound heartless and I'm really not....just been through enough surgeries myself that I know once the healing begins you are going to feel so much better that I don't have much sypathy for being afraid of the surgery. I'm a hard hearted woman....ROFL.


Then I'm also hard hearted. Don't complain to.me about your aches and pains and being sick, if you're going to continue to whine and not bother to go to the Dr. I had a friend that complained about a toothache for days. I got tired of hearing about it and every time he started to whine I told him to go to the dentist. 
I sure can't help your aches and pains. Go to the Dr/dentist and complain to someone who can help you!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

But, if it saves his life...it will be so worth it! Sounds like a very specific surgery -- hope it works!



Lurker 2 said:


> Having been through only one elective surgery, I can see it from Brantley's point of view.
> BTW my brother Alastair (the one who had the heart surgery) had a pacemaker fitted yesterday, for controlling blood pressure. Number 12 only in the world that has been attempted. Took an hour- but he is bandaged from wrist to elbow both sides, very strict instructions for what he must not do- including not driving for two weeks. A lot of plans are having to be put to one side.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Oh -- a Gwennnie!! Gwen, sorry about your LYS closing -- it is such a sad thing to see them go.



Lurker 2 said:


> Having been through only one elective surgery, I can see it from Brantley's point of view.
> BTW my brother Alastair (the one who had the heart surgery) had a pacemaker fitted yesterday, for controlling blood pressure. Number 12 only in the world that has been attempted. Took an hour- but he is bandaged from wrist to elbow both sides, very strict instructions for what he must not do- including not driving for two weeks. A lot of plans are having to be put to one side.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having been through only one elective surgery, I can see it from Brantley's point of view.
> BTW my brother Alastair (the one who had the heart surgery) had a pacemaker fitted yesterday, for controlling blood pressure. Number 12 only in the world that has been attempted. Took an hour- but he is bandaged from wrist to elbow both sides, very strict instructions for what he must not do- including not driving for two weeks. A lot of plans are having to be put to one side.


That's really interesting, Julie. I've never heard of it being used for high blood pressure!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We definitely need the A/C if for no other reason than to get some of the humidity out of the air.



KateB said:


> Your definition of sweltering and mine are obviously different....we got up to about 77F today, think I'd melt at 95 here! We're so not geared up for it with no air con except in the car!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll post some photos when I can....I'm sure the photos from this place are going to be awesome.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I think you'll need to sleep on the way over, too! Have a wonderful trip. How is the shawl? Do we get to see a picture?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, if it saves his life...it will be so worth it! Sounds like a very specific surgery -- hope it works!


Oh absolutely! I quite agree!

The rain has started again here, I ought to be going out to post a letter/card rather, in condolence a friend of my dad's has died unexpectedly, but he was in his 80's - just had not thought he would be leaving a widow. Am glad to be able to say that things have worked out so Sheila can be cared for in their beautiful old house- everything is organised for her wheel chair, and much less disruptive for her, and she can live with her memories.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yeh on the raindrops -- we got quite a lot more than that this a.m. and now with the hot afternoon sun beating down, it's like a sauna outside---I'm grateful for A/C in weather like this. It's so much harder to spot your own typos than to spot others--your eyes see what the mind wants them to see...I sometimes have to read outloud to catch the error--my ears are smarter than my eyes sometimes. Glad that it's all worked out...numbers are important.


It's so miserably hot here, so I can sympathize with the feeling of being in a sauna. We had a high of 99f today...it's almost 6:30 and it hasn't cooled off at all. Heat index of 106f. We were coming across the James River Bridge about 1:30 and you could hardly see the opposite shore, the humidity is so high. The Bridge is 4 1/2 miles long and it looked almost like fog on the opposite side.
Even with a/c running full, it still wiped us out. We're not leaving the apt. until Sun. And that's a maybe!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's really interesting, Julie. I've never heard of it being used for high blood pressure!
> Junek


It is cutting edge stuff- only one surgeon in NZ with the skills to do the op.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry, you've had to see your Dr. so many times lately. I'm due when I get back from Hawaii and before I go down to DD#1's in Springfield, IL...it's just the annual check up which I'm glad to be on rather than on the 3 mos. and 6 mos. screenings that I was on for so many years--I like being on "maintenance" now. He'll take blood tests and then adjust dosage/meds for BP and thyroid--Hope to be able to get off the BP, but he says the thyroid is for the rest of my life. I need to eat healthy in Hawaii so the cholesterol numbers and blood sugar numbers are
> okay.


I usually only go for the annual blood work but he told me the last time that I've been on the bp and arthritis meds so long plus my age that I now go twice a year. But having to go this often is very unusual.
Good luck controlling cholesterol and bp while in that island paradise. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite LYS is closing!!! Very sad about it. Everything is 30% off so I bought some yarn....have my eye on a spinning wheel they have but it still is a bit high for my pocketbook. I told her if it didn't sell and she marked it down even more to please call me. I am sure going to miss this store. The owner and staff have always been so welcoming and helpful. Sorry the one is kind of dark but the yarn is purples & greens & gray/black


It's a shame when any LYS closes especially when the staff is so welcoming.
The only REAL one we have near moved into larger quarters. I've only been there once...it's owned by a couple and the man was there when I went. And he was not very welcoming and rather arrogant so I'll continue to buy my yarn online. We do what we have to. But with the stash I have, I shouldn't even think about buying more!!
Love your yarn but wish the picture was a little lighter so I could see the sparkles....Love sparkles!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> bite your tongue june - the temperature here just dropped about twenty degrees - I have a flannel shirt on - I want it back to 87° where it was. send your heat and humidity this way. i'll take it. --- sam


Sam, I would gladly send you this 99f heat and 85% humidity if I could!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> he had deadened it before he did anything. --- sam


I'm glad you had it taken care of. It must not have hurt if you waited so long to have the Dr treat it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Your definition of sweltering and mine are obviously different....we got up to about 77F today, think I'd melt at 95 here! We're so not geared up for it with no air con except in the car!


Temperature is relative, isn't it?? I would welcome 77 even at night. It's only going down to 82 tonight!!
Bless the person who invented a/c!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I love how we can talk about the joys of getting older and others respond with wisdom, experience and compassion.
> Sam, if you learn how to read charts bet you'll never go back to written.June, sorry you have to see doc so much.
> Julie, love your DGDs hat.


Joy, I hope your shoulder is feeling better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They cut the skin at the wrist, and into the subcutaneous layer of fat, placed a natural fibre sheet top and bottom, sandwiching the pacemaker, which is approximately 2.5mm across- and has an expected life span of 3 years- apparently it is expected that the pocket will strengthen as the body repairs the cut. The Plastic Surgeon who did the procedure more usually does breast implants, which sort of makes sense- we had thought Alastair to be 102 in the world but he is #12 to have had this procedure done.


I guess there's been some success since they're still doing the implant. interesting!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/05/us-blood-pressure-device-idUSTRE7347IO20110405

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/New-Implant-May-Lower-High-Blood-Pressure-Without-Drugs-217031831.html

Looks like it's just in clinical trials here in the US.

Julie - is this the same thing?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Two-Week Salad
16 oz can of green peas
16 oz can of corn
16 oz can of French style green beans
Drain all 3 and put into heat proof bowl. Add the following:
1 C chopped onion (I use yellow)
1 C chopped pepper (I like red but green is OK)
1 C thinly sliced celery

In small saucepan mix 3/4 C cider vinegar (white is OK, too)
and 1 C sugar. Bring to a boil and reduce heat, cook for about 3 min to dissolve sugar. Cool, then pour over veggies and mix well. I store it in a wide-mouth glass jar. Use as needed. If promptly refrig after each use, will keep 2 weeks.

Because I eat low-sodium, I use an equivalent amount by volume of frozen veggies for the peas/corn/beans, partially thawed, then pour boiling syrup over them and other veggies.
I've even omitted the beans when I didn't have any and used a peas/carrot mix in double amounts. 

If you try other veggies and like them, please let me know as I am looking for variations.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is cutting edge stuff- only one surgeon in NZ with the skills to do the op.


Praying it's successful. I've been fighting to get my bp under control for 20 years. I'm taking 2 meds a day for it and finally have it at reasonable level. Thank goodness, high cholesterol isn't a problem. My bad cholesterol is about 160. Dealing with bp is enough.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/05/us-blood-pressure-device-idUSTRE7347IO20110405
> 
> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/New-Implant-May-Lower-High-Blood-Pressure-Without-Drugs-217031831.html
> 
> ...


These are both implants in the neck or collarbone area- Alastair's ones are definitely at the wrists, but it is pretty experimental I gather- he is allergic to so many medications, anaesthetics etc, that they were prepared to try this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Praying it's successful. I've been fighting to get my bp under control for 20 years. I'm taking 2 meds a day for it and finally have it at reasonable level. Thank goodness, high cholesterol isn't a problem. My bad cholesterol is about 160. Dealing with bp is enough.
> Junek


I think Alastair can't tolerate the Medications they would normally use. He is very determined. Not long ago repainted most of the interior of their house, because they were having the carpet replaced. Has built boats, and a house down near Rotorua- had barely moved into that when my SIL got work in Auckland and they moved up here.
It can cause quite a lot of problems when your BP is playing up! 20 years is getting to be a long time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I have to check a pattern--someone sent me a question about it and I swear I can't find an error...I've knitted it myself at least four times but never saw anything out of order. Well, once more and maybe it will reveal itself.


Maybe your questioner is just overthinking some simple thing. That happened on the main forum this morning. Was one of those times when you wanted a chalk board and chalk to draw your answer.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> loved both pictures - you should have had a glorious day after that beautiful "red sky at night - sailors delight". --- sam


Thank you. Had sunshine most of the day leading to heavy rain later in the afternoon. The sky is absolutely beautiful with lots of colour to it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We eat deer, moose & elk but can't imagine eating a beaver. I thought only Granny Clampett ate that :lol: :lolplease don't be offended, only bugging you :lol: )


Beaver is good eating, there are quite a few people that ate it where I lived in northern Ontario.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sweltering West of Scotland....I'm specifying West coast as Agnes is on the East coast and I don't think their weather has been as good. We've had great weather for the past four days and it's to continue until the weekend at least which means the wee man will get into his paddling pool again tomorrow. Yay! I bought him a plastic lawn mower yesterday so he should have fun pushing that about too.
> Saw some chat about arbours and clematis, so I took a pic of our clematis which is just beginning to bloom. It covers a trellis which DH built to hide the rubbish, recycling & garden refuse bins.
> Love all the photos posted. Hope everyone's having a good day.


Your flowers are lovely. My peony bush looks just like yours and the sent is wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had sunshine most of the day leading to heavy rain later in the afternoon. The sky is absolutely beautiful with lots of colour to it.


Great pictures. I was wondering if things were OK for you as I didn't see you here earlier today & last night you posted that you had severe storm warnings. 
Was talking to my cousin today in Owen Sound Ontario, I had heard a tornado was there but it was out of town near the airport so didn't cause problems, thank goodness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are both implants in the neck or collarbone area- Alastair's ones are definitely at the wrists, but it is pretty experimental I gather- he is allergic to so many medications, anaesthetics etc, that they were prepared to try this.


I hope it works for him.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures. I was wondering if things were OK for you as I didn't see you here earlier today & last night you posted that you had severe storm warnings.
> Was talking to my cousin today in Owen Sound Ontario, I had heard a tornado was there but it was out of town near the airport so didn't cause problems, thank goodness.


Thank you. I was extra busy today and when I thought i had a moment to sit and play catch up I was called away. The storm was horrid but not as bad here as other places. mixed. At one point we had a tornado warning, short lived only an hour. Was lucky to not get hail as well some close to me not so lucky.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We definitely need the A/C if for no other reason than to get some of the humidity out of the air.


Our heat index today was 102f about 10 minutes of rain hopefully more tomorrow


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's so miserably hot here, so I can sympathize with the feeling of being in a sauna. We had a high of 99f today...it's almost 6:30 and it hasn't cooled off at all. Heat index of 106f. We were coming across the James River Bridge about 1:30 and you could hardly see the opposite shore, the humidity is so high. The Bridge is 4 1/2 miles long and it looked almost like fog on the opposite side.
> Even with a/c running full, it still wiped us out. We're not leaving the apt. until Sun. And that's a maybe!
> Junek


Im glad I am done for the week also and dont have to leave the house. You were hotter than us today glad you can stay in.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all, 
Just popping in to catch up. Been busy this week. Short runs but had two on Monday and almost two yesterday but it was for 400 miles and I wouldn't have had time to run it as I left Detroit around 1 pm and got to Grand Rapids, MI at 6:30 pm. Load didn't pick up til 10 so wouldn't have gotten the required break. Didn't want to go to Iowa anyway. Load today took me about 60 miles south of Columbus, OH. Rained hard overnight and into the early morning. Scared poor Lila so instead of sleeping at my feet she was at my head. Weather cleared up and was hot even driving with the air on. Parked around 7 tonight, started the generator and a/c, after supper and was catching up on emails and Facebook. Looked up and the sky had gotten darker and the wind picked up. Shut the generator off and covers it. Cool enough without it. Started to rain shortly after. Lila is sleeping through it. 

Daralene, I forgot to mention how ssd it was too hear of your aunt's passing. Condolences to the entire family. Sounds like everyone needs to have a party tho celebrate life. I'm sure you will all have a good time remembering her life. I loved getting together with my aunts and hearing stories of their growing up. Has been several years. Have a safe trip up there.

Loved all the pics and stories. Have mostly skimmed but have sent up prayers for all who need them. 

Jeannette, have fun in Hawaii. Be careful out in the sun. 

My DH and his family will be coming to Ohio for the fourth of July! Wee didn't think they would make it this year. Can't wait to have my children all together again even if only for a few days.

Healing thoughts to all who need them. Those in the heat of spring/summer, keep cool and those down under, keep warm. So happy to have spent the money getting the a/c and generator. Wil make this summer a bit better. My mechanic says I can run it while driving, too. We will see. Hopefully I won't get that hot.

Take care,

Kathy

Posting a few pics.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Maybe your questioner is just overthinking some simple thing. That happened on the main forum this morning. Was one of those times when you wanted a chalk board and chalk to draw your answer.


Actually, I was off by one (a typo in a number)! I can only conclude that others who did the pattern simply figured that and went on--but I would rather someone let me know so I can fix it. Well, at least it's fixed!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I finished _The Snow Child_. Oh, what a lovely thing. Of course I cried.  Thanks again for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll knit when it's ready. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Let me know when you are ready to get going Sam, and I'll work it out, chart by chart- and it can be posted as part of the Gansey workshop!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting - I would hate to think I had to go through this every three years - but if it does the trick it would be worth it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> They cut the skin at the wrist, and into the subcutaneous layer of fat, placed a natural fibre sheet top and bottom, sandwiching the pacemaker, which is approximately 2.5mm across- and has an expected life span of 3 years- apparently it is expected that the pocket will strengthen as the body repairs the cut. The Plastic Surgeon who did the procedure more usually does breast implants, which sort of makes sense- we had thought Alastair to be 102 in the world but he is #12 to have had this procedure done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds really good Kansas-g-ma - thanks for sharing --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Two-Week Salad


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

With the yarns that have sparkle they will be deep cowls for my daughters & granddaughters. The Arcaunia that I have 5 skeins of will most likely be a poncho kind of top for myself but tht isn't set in stone. The single skein multicolored no idea yet...probably a scarf or cowl.

I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and I may run back out there and pick up a few skeins for her. By the way her knee replacement surgery is scheduled for July 14th.



darowil said:


> Nice to get some cheap yarn but not to lose you LYS. Some beautiful colours there. Do you know what you doing with them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures caren. we got high winds - thunder - lightening - enough rain to wet the driveway. after all that one would think we might have gotten a nice soaking rain. this in went to the north and south of us. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had sunshine most of the day leading to heavy rain later in the afternoon. The sky is absolutely beautiful with lots of colour to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll try to take another picture so the sparkles show....a photographer I am not....LOL


jknappva said:


> It's a shame when any LYS closes especially when the staff is so welcoming.
> The only REAL one we have near moved into larger quarters. I've only been there once...it's owned by a couple and the man was there when I went. And he was not very welcoming and rather arrogant so I'll continue to buy my yarn online. We do what we have to. But with the stash I have, I shouldn't even think about buying more!!
> Love your yarn but wish the picture was a little lighter so I could see the sparkles....Love sparkles!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June can you see the sparkles here? It's like little bits of glitter...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, tomorrow DD goes to court for her speeding ticket. Please keep us in your prayers. We have to be there at 9 a.m. 

Also in case you missed it in an earlier post Marianne will have her knee replacement done on July 14th. She is ready to get it done and over with.
Also her housemate Cindi has a job interview tomorrow and prayers that this will work out well also will be appreciated.


Julie will be keeping your brother in prayers that this new technique will be beneficial for him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, tomorrow DD goes to court for her speeding ticket. Please keep us in your prayers. We have to be there at 9 a.m.
> 
> Also in case you missed it in an earlier post Marianne will have her knee replacement done on July 14th. She is ready to get it done and over with.
> Also her housemate Cindi has a job interview tomorrow and prayers that this will work out well also will be appreciated.
> ...


Prayers on all counts for those who need them and hugs all around.

Gweniepooh, where can I find registration info? Just in case.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Two-Week Salad
> 16 oz can of green peas
> 16 oz can of corn
> 16 oz can of French style green beans
> ...


Since I don't use sugar, we do something quite similar with green beans, corn, another variety of beans, often either chic peas or black beans, chinese cabbage, kale, watercress, colored peppers, lots of onions, we use whatever veggies we have. This time we added raw asparagus, carrots that I did in the spiralizer, sun chokes, parsley and we add fresh lettuce and the watercress on the plates separate as it won't hold up in the marinade. We marinade the beans and veggies in vinegar and oil. Use favorite oil and vinegar. I used a pecan vinegar and no oil this time and topped with sprouts and minigreens and walnuts. DH used almonds. I kept the beans separate this time as I am trying to have more control over beans. I also added lots of raw garlic in with the beans. We have had it for dinner every day and it is so nice in the hot weather. We add different things if we want, like celery. It is use your taste and imagination. So healthy and so good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, tomorrow DD goes to court for her speeding ticket. Please keep us in your prayers. We have to be there at 9 a.m.
> 
> Also in case you missed it in an earlier post Marianne will have her knee replacement done on July 14th. She is ready to get it done and over with.
> Also her housemate Cindi has a job interview tomorrow and prayers that this will work out well also will be appreciated.
> ...


Good thoughts all around, dear Gwen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> June can you see the sparkles here? It's like little bits of glitter...


Very pretty yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers going up for Marianne and Cindi and Marianne's Mom....hope it all goes well.



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, tomorrow DD goes to court for her speeding ticket. Please keep us in your prayers. We have to be there at 9 a.m.
> 
> Also in case you missed it in an earlier post Marianne will have her knee replacement done on July 14th. She is ready to get it done and over with.
> Also her housemate Cindi has a job interview tomorrow and prayers that this will work out well also will be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, your yarn is lovely. But, sorry your LYS is closing. Will keep Marianne in my prayers.
Daralene, Yum. I finally made the chickpea salad with Za-tar tonight yum.
Went to funeral today.
Think I'll call my shoulder Finegan since the pain is on again off again!
Sunday we go to UCLA Al will have op on his aortic stent which is leaking Mon 6am.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Storms still coming our way...hope this all gets through our area so our flights don't get all messed up.

DGS was asking his grandpa to take him to the frozen yogurt place this afternoon and we said that's for special occasions - his response "I declare this a Bryce special occasion!" DH then asked him when it was a Grandpa special occasion, DGS responded you have many special days coming up in Hawaii!! Nothing gets past that kid. No frozen yogurt, but planted the seed that he could take his cousin to show her the place this weekend when DS and family and DD#1 are here--he liked that idea. 

Going to get off the computet while the lightning is surrounding us.

Carol---hope your roof is holding up under all this rain and that you're not getting additional damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope it works for him.


I am sure the whole family does too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> interesting - I would hate to think I had to go through this every three years - but if it does the trick it would be worth it. --- sam


May be by then they will have a rechargeable battery!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, tomorrow DD goes to court for her speeding ticket. Please keep us in your prayers. We have to be there at 9 a.m.
> 
> Also in case you missed it in an earlier post Marianne will have her knee replacement done on July 14th. She is ready to get it done and over with.
> Also her housemate Cindi has a job interview tomorrow and prayers that this will work out well also will be appreciated.
> ...


Thanks Gwen! And I will be remembering Cindi and Marianne!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since I don't use sugar, we do something quite similar with green beans, corn, another variety of beans, often either chic peas or black beans, chinese cabbage, kale, watercress, colored peppers, lots of onions, we use whatever veggies we have. This time we added raw asparagus, carrots that I did in the spiralizer, sun chokes, parsley and we add fresh lettuce and the watercress on the plates separate as it won't hold up in the marinade. We marinade the beans and veggies in vinegar and oil. Use favorite oil and vinegar. I used a pecan vinegar and no oil this time and topped with sprouts and minigreens and walnuts. DH used almonds. I kept the beans separate this time as I am trying to have more control over beans. I also added lots of raw garlic in with the beans. We have had it for dinner every day and it is so nice in the hot weather. We add different things if we want, like celery. It is use your taste and imagination. So healthy and so good.


Wow-- lots of ideas there-- TY.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Someone emailed me a photo of her creation of the Little V baby set--made my day! 

I also found a pattern chart that I'd forgotten completely (while looking for something else, of course!). I may have to get back to knitting now that I've finished two books.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey.
a quick fly by this morninv as I'm off to London to meet Londy. 
I go through Ascot and it's race week so everyone will be dressed to the nines.
healing vi es anc hugs to all.
Thursday photo..


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We definitely need the A/C if for no other reason than to get some of the humidity out of the air.


Not something we are bothered with.....most of ours drops out of the sky on a regular basis! :lol: However (she says quickly, hoping not to jinx it :shock: ) it's another beautiful day today and looking to stay that way for a few days yet!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have used alot of moose burger, like very lean ground beef & you would never guess it is wild meat, some people have a fit when I have used it in lasagna


I would imagine that is very like venison? They promote venison a lot here as a very lean and healthy meat. I like the taste of that, have used it in casseroles but have never tried minced (ground) venison. Time to get a little more inventive in the kitchen!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Planning on a lazy day today. Bit of knitting, bit of gardening (should be lots of gardening) but I think it's going to get quite warm by our standards this afternoon. Had a day in London yesterday with DD#2. We went to see the stage version of Wolf Hall. An excellent production by the RSC. They are also doing Bring Up the Bodies at a separate performance. Might try and get back to see that as it runs until October. I also heard that they are making it into a mini series for TV to be shown next year. I just loved both those books - can't wait for the third one that the author is working on at present.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just jumping in quick with a video that DD took this morning of the happy baby girl.  Am looking after her for a couple of hours now while DD has gone out with some girlfriends for a bit.

I dont know why it is sideways. I cant work out how to rotate it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just rising above the horizon in a splendid array of beauty. It is a wonderful 12c/54f at 5:40am. Today is gong to be another very busy day. 

Today's coffee and the sky about an hour ago. 

Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just jumping in quick with a video that DD took this morning of the happy baby girl.  Am looking after her for a couple of hours now while DD has gone out with some girlfriends for a bit.
> 
> I dont know why it is sideways. I cant work out how to rotate it.


She looks so happy, she sure is growing up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Planning on a lazy day today. Bit of knitting, bit of gardening (should be lots of gardening) but I think it's going to get quite warm by our standards this afternoon. Had a day in London yesterday with DD#2. We went to see the stage version of Wolf Hall. An excellent production by the RSC. They are also doing Bring Up the Bodies at a separate performance. Might try and get back to see that as it runs until October. I also heard that they are making it into a mini series for TV to be shown next year. I just loved both those books - can't wait for the third one that the author is working on at present.


Sounds as if you had a wonderful day yesterday and the perfect day planned today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey.
> a quick fly by this morninv as I'm off to London to meet Londy.
> I go through Ascot and it's race week so everyone will be dressed to the nines.
> healing vi es anc hugs to all.
> Thursday photo..


Good morning Purple. First I love your poppies and ruby rose. I can just imagine how everyone looks. Say hi to Londy for us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures caren. we got high winds - thunder - lightening - enough rain to wet the driveway. after all that one would think we might have gotten a nice soaking rain. this in went to the north and south of us. --- sam


Thank you. We got a good soaking which was nice the garden was needing a good watering. The pots are do for watering as well. It rained again last night well into the night. I find it soothing to fall asleep listening to the rain on the roof.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, tomorrow DD goes to court for her speeding ticket. Please keep us in your prayers. We have to be there at 9 a.m.
> 
> Also in case you missed it in an earlier post Marianne will have her knee replacement done on July 14th. She is ready to get it done and over with.
> Also her housemate Cindi has a job interview tomorrow and prayers that this will work out well also will be appreciated.
> ...


Good luck with the speeding ticket. fingers crossed things go well. I will keep Marianne in my thoughts that things go quickly with a speedy recovery. 
Sure hope Cindi gets the job, fingers crossed on that as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> I would imagine that is very like venison? They promote venison a lot here as a very lean and healthy meat. I like the taste of that, have used it in casseroles but have never tried minced (ground) venison. Time to get a little more inventive in the kitchen!


Similarly goat, is a very lean meat- has to be cooked either very briefly or slow and long. FireballDave acquired a receipt for Goat Curry, kindly for me once, from a Jamaican friend of his. Personally much preferred it to mutton.
Venison is around here, just never see it locally. I guess our butchers are not very brave!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just jumping in quick with a video that DD took this morning of the happy baby girl.  Am looking after her for a couple of hours now while DD has gone out with some girlfriends for a bit.
> 
> I dont know why it is sideways. I cant work out how to rotate it.


One bonny little girl! Sideways and any other way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just rising above the horizon in a splendid array of beauty. It is a wonderful 12c/54f at 5:40am. Today is gong to be another very busy day.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


I had access at one point to a coffee machine that did that espresso milk, but we had never seen these sorts of clever patterns made with it- this is going back some 45 years- well before I had my first child.
Very clever, Caren- hope your day is not too hot for you! You just mention busy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Similarly goat, is a very lean meat- has to be cooked either very briefly or slow and long. FireballDave acquired a receipt for Goat Curry, kindly for me once, from a Jamaican friend of his. Personally much preferred it to mutton.
> Venison is around here, just never see it locally. I guess our butchers are not very brave!


I remember when he posted that receipt. I passed it on to my sisters who eat goat, I am told it is quite good. For those that might want said receipt.

Curried Goat
Serves: 4

Ingredients:
1 lb 4 oz (570g) goat leg meat cut into chunks
2 tbs smoked ground paprika
ground sea salt and black pepper
2 tbs (30ml) vegetable oil
1 large sweet onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 bay leaves
1 tsp curry powder
10 oz (400g) can chopped plum tomatoes
2 oz (55g) raisins
1 hot red chilli, finely chopped
1 hot green chilli, finely chopped
1 tsp made up English mustard
2 tbs tomato ketchup
3/4 Imp. pint (14 US fl. oz - 425ml) chicken stock

Method:
Rub the paprika into the meat and season generously with salt and pepper. Set aside for at least one hour.

Heat the oil in a large pan over a medium heat and add the onions, garlic, bay leaves, curry powder and paprika. Once the onions have softened, add the meat to the pan and cook until browned and sealed.

Add the tomatoes, chillis, raisins, mustard and ketchup. Pour the stock over and simmer, very gently for at least 3 hours. After two hours taste the sauce; to sweeten, add more tomato ketchup; to tone it down, add two or three tablespoons of milk.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had access at one point to a coffee machine that did that espresso milk, but we had never seen these sorts of clever patterns made with it- this is going back some 45 years- well before I had my first child.
> Very clever, Caren- hope your day is not too hot for you! You just mention busy!


Hello Julie, I used to have an espresso machine. I never used it, everyone else sure loved it. I love the patterns just don't care for the cream/milk in my coffee. It would be fun to learn how to make some of them. 
It should be rather nice today only getting up to 8c/70f. Much warmer and I'd not bet happy. I should really be getting ready to head out, think I'm pushing it to the limit today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just rising above the horizon in a splendid array of beauty. It is a wonderful 12c/54f at 5:40am. Today is gong to be another very busy day.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


Good morning Caren. That is a beautiful sky. Thanks for the coffee, enjoy your day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I remember when he posted that receipt. I passed it on to my sisters who eat goat, I am told it is quite good. For those that might want said receipt.
> 
> Curried Goat
> Serves: 4
> ...


Of course you would have had the problem that your goats belonged to Michael did they not?- back many moons ago.
The curry was very tasty, when I made it- Fale would not eat it for some reason, so it ended up being Rufus and me, can't recall, oh yes I do, has to have been after Ringo joined the household- very glad for a busy day, that it is not going to be too hot for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie, I used to have an espresso machine. I never used it, everyone else sure loved it. I love the patterns just don't care for the cream/milk in my coffee. It would be fun to learn how to make some of them.
> It should be rather nice today only getting up to 8c/70f. Much warmer and I'd not bet happy. I should really be getting ready to head out, think I'm pushing it to the limit today.


Is there a suitable non dairy, frothing milk?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I remember when he posted that receipt. I passed it on to my sisters who eat goat, I am told it is quite good. For those that might want said receipt.
> 
> Curried Goat
> Serves: 4
> ...


That sounds really good. I guess you could substitute just about any meat if you didn't fancy goat. Yet another recipe to try!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds really good. I guess you could substitute just about any meat if you didn't fancy goat. Yet another recipe to try!


The obvious first substitute would be mutton I guess.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What are sun chokes?



Cashmeregma said:


> Since I don't use sugar, we do something quite similar with green beans, corn, another variety of beans, often either chic peas or black beans, chinese cabbage, kale, watercress, colored peppers, lots of onions, we use whatever veggies we have. This time we added raw asparagus, carrots that I did in the spiralizer, sun chokes, parsley and we add fresh lettuce and the watercress on the plates separate as it won't hold up in the marinade. We marinade the beans and veggies in vinegar and oil. Use favorite oil and vinegar. I used a pecan vinegar and no oil this time and topped with sprouts and minigreens and walnuts. DH used almonds. I kept the beans separate this time as I am trying to have more control over beans. I also added lots of raw garlic in with the beans. We have had it for dinner every day and it is so nice in the hot weather. We add different things if we want, like celery. It is use your taste and imagination. So healthy and so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for Al. Love the name for your shoulder pain....also hope it goes away!


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, your yarn is lovely. But, sorry your LYS is closing. Will keep Marianne in my prayers.
> Daralene, Yum. I finally made the chickpea salad with Za-tar tonight yum.
> Went to funeral today.
> Think I'll call my shoulder Finegan since the pain is on again off again!
> Sunday we go to UCLA Al will have op on his aortic stent which is leaking Mon 6am.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute and funny at the same time! Smart little kid too!


RookieRetiree said:


> Storms still coming our way...hope this all gets through our area so our flights don't get all messed up.
> 
> DGS was asking his grandpa to take him to the frozen yogurt place this afternoon and we said that's for special occasions - his response "I declare this a Bryce special occasion!" DH then asked him when it was a Grandpa special occasion, DGS responded you have many special days coming up in Hawaii!! Nothing gets past that kid. No frozen yogurt, but planted the seed that he could take his cousin to show her the place this weekend when DS and family and DD#1 are here--he liked that idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can buy venison in the grocery? Wish we could here! I haven't had any venison in a decade or more.....can't get goat at the grocery either though many, many decades ago there was a bbq shack that served BBQ goat....yum.


angelam said:


> I would imagine that is very like venison? They promote venison a lot here as a very lean and healthy meat. I like the taste of that, have used it in casseroles but have never tried minced (ground) venison. Time to get a little more inventive in the kitchen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi! Gwen! I have been up a while- after sleeping for a bit- am about to make a small snack and head back to bed- hope your day is going well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Julie. Up and ready to go to court. Will leave in a few minutes. I'm going with DD for moral support. Hope your day is good too. I'm just glad this will be over with very shortly. Do know it has made quite an impact on DD and her driving which is a positive thing.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Similarly goat, is a very lean meat- has to be cooked either very briefly or slow and long. FireballDave acquired a receipt for Goat Curry, kindly for me once, from a Jamaican friend of his. Personally much preferred it to mutton.
> Venison is around here, just never see it locally. I guess our butchers are not very brave!


Oh, yes, venison and goat are quite good. We were friends with Fish/Game guy and occasionally got road kill deer. Then DG called to ask if I would like a goat-- I envisioned one of those cute little ones-- Ah HA--this was one of the BIG ones. We had MUCH goat. Made a bunch of goat sausage (had to add pork fat to it) and had good eating. My arm about fell off grinding all that. Also had steaks and roasts. Makes good Swiss steaks, bbq, etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Julie. Up and ready to go to court. Will leave in a few minutes. I'm going with DD for moral support. Hope your day is good too. I'm just glad this will be over with very shortly. Do know it has made quite an impact on DD and her driving which is a positive thing.


Small mercies- hope they are not too harsh with her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, venison and goat are quite good. We were friends with Fish/Game guy and occasionally got road kill deer. Then DG called to ask if I would like a goat-- I envisioned one of those cute little ones-- Ah HA--this was one of the BIG ones. We had MUCH goat. Made a bunch of goat sausage (had to add pork fat to it) and had good eating. My arm about fell off grinding all that. Also had steaks and roasts. Makes good Swiss steaks, bbq, etc.


So you have a hand cranked grinder?- mine is an attachment to the Kenwood, but I have not yet 'christened' it!
That sounds like a lot of meat to handle in a short space of time. We had a neighbour at Rotokawa who used leave us a haunch of Venison when he had been hunting- most welcome!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you have a hand cranked grinder?- mine is an attachment to the Kenwood, but I have not yet 'christened' it!
> That sounds like a lot of meat to handle in a short space of time. We had a neighbour at Rotokawa who used leave us a haunch of Venison when he had been hunting- most welcome!


Hand grinder-- used to have-- sold it when I moved to town several years ago. Used it a lot when I had family at home but hadn't in recent years so it had to go. Yes, lots of meat-- I spent the rest of the afternoon and evening working it up and packaging it. Girls helped a bit, DH was at work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad your rotary cuff surgery was and is so successful. My DH did have an MRI and that was when they said it (the surgery) wouldn't do but a small amount of good. Perhaps it has to do with how much of a tear, where the tear is exactly....or maybe my DH is just a silly big baby (sorry to say that about my sweetie) and just doesn't want to go through the surgery. That is one thing I won't do is baby him when he knows what needs to be done and whines about it. I probably sound heartless and I'm really not....just been through enough surgeries myself that I know once the healing begins you are going to feel so much better that I don't have much sypathy for being afraid of the surgery. I'm a hard hearted woman....ROFL.


They don't think surgery will do any good for me - as they don't think surgery will fix it -- so tell him to get it if he can.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow-- lots of ideas there-- TY.


Thanks for yours too.  :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Alastair can't tolerate the Medications they would normally use. He is very determined. Not long ago repainted most of the interior of their house, because they were having the carpet replaced. Has built boats, and a house down near Rotorua- had barely moved into that when my SIL got work in Auckland and they moved up here.
> It can cause quite a lot of problems when your BP is playing up! 20 years is getting to be a long time.


Yes, it is and ,surprisingly, until I was in my mid-50's, it was on the low side of normal. Really odd, but I guess age does catch up.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just jumping in quick with a video that DD took this morning of the happy baby girl.  Am looking after her for a couple of hours now while DD has gone out with some girlfriends for a bit.
> 
> I dont know why it is sideways. I cant work out how to rotate it.


It was right side up here. She is a beautiful, happy baby.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just jumping in quick with a video that DD took this morning of the happy baby girl.  Am looking after her for a couple of hours now while DD has gone out with some girlfriends for a bit.
> 
> I dont know why it is sideways. I cant work out how to rotate it.


She is so precious and it came out correctly for me. Isn't it amazing how she is already communicating and smiling. They used to say they couldn't smile but I say if they can frown and cry they really can smile too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As I'm looking out the window, it's positively steamy outside -- you see the thickness of the air. There will be a lot of "low quality air" alerts for our area for sure....Sam and all of you with COPD or compromised lungs, please be careful.



KateB said:


> Not something we are bothered with.....most of ours drops out of the sky on a regular basis! :lol: However (she says quickly, hoping not to jinx it :shock: ) it's another beautiful day today and looking to stay that way for a few days yet!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I saw Kenneth Branagh speaking about playing MacBeth while he was on the Charlie Rose TV program....I believe they are touring Europe with it -- I'd love to see that production. Hope you get a chance to see it.



angelam said:


> Planning on a lazy day today. Bit of knitting, bit of gardening (should be lots of gardening) but I think it's going to get quite warm by our standards this afternoon. Had a day in London yesterday with DD#2. We went to see the stage version of Wolf Hall. An excellent production by the RSC. They are also doing Bring Up the Bodies at a separate performance. Might try and get back to see that as it runs until October. I also heard that they are making it into a mini series for TV to be shown next year. I just loved both those books - can't wait for the third one that the author is working on at present.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Had sunshine most of the day leading to heavy rain later in the afternoon. The sky is absolutely beautiful with lots of colour to it.


Beautiful, Caren! Thank you for sharing. Hope we get some thunderstorms today to cool off this horrendous heat!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just rising above the horizon in a splendid array of beauty. It is a wonderful 12c/54f at 5:40am. Today is gong to be another very busy day.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


Glorious sky here too Caren but I was too lazy to really wake up and capture it on film. Thought I would get back to sleep but I couldn't.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our heat index today was 102f about 10 minutes of rain hopefully more tomorrow


I can so relate to that heat. It was 99 here yesterday with heat index was 106. Trying so hard to send some of this heat to Sam, who appreciates it. But, so far, not successful. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful outing.



angelam said:


> Planning on a lazy day today. Bit of knitting, bit of gardening (should be lots of gardening) but I think it's going to get quite warm by our standards this afternoon. Had a day in London yesterday with DD#2. We went to see the stage version of Wolf Hall. An excellent production by the RSC. They are also doing Bring Up the Bodies at a separate performance. Might try and get back to see that as it runs until October. I also heard that they are making it into a mini series for TV to be shown next year. I just loved both those books - can't wait for the third one that the author is working on at present.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What are sun chokes?


I couldn't remember the other name and all that came to mind is sun chokes. :XD: That actually is a nickname for Jerusalem Artichokes. You probably know them by that name. They are supposed to be a good veggie for diabetics. Can be cooked like potatoes but don't have all the carbs like potatoes.

I used them peeled, sliced and raw in the salad. A texture raw like water chestnuts. Bit of a pain to peel though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Im glad I am done for the week also and dont have to leave the house. You were hotter than us today glad you can stay in.


That's why I don't go to any of the festivals during the summer. Many years ago my daughter and I went to Harborfest in Norfolk..early June. Not a lick of shade anywhere. We had to leave by mid day because I was on the verge of a heat stroke...never again!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Just popping in to catch up. Been busy this week. Short runs but had two on Monday and almost two yesterday but it was for 400 miles and I wouldn't have had time to run it as I left Detroit around 1 pm and got to Grand Rapids, MI at 6:30 pm. Load didn't pick up til 10 so wouldn't have gotten the required break. Didn't want to go to Iowa anyway. Load today took me about 60 miles south of Columbus, OH. Rained hard overnight and into the early morning. Scared poor Lila so instead of sleeping at my feet she was at my head. Weather cleared up and was hot even driving with the air on. Parked around 7 tonight, started the generator and a/c, after supper and was catching up on emails and Facebook. Looked up and the sky had gotten darker and the wind picked up. Shut the generator off and covers it. Cool enough without it. Started to rain shortly after. Lila is sleeping through it.
> 
> Daralene, I forgot to mention how ssd it was too hear of your aunt's passing. Condolences to the entire family. Sounds like everyone needs to have a party tho celebrate life. I'm sure you will all have a good time remembering her life. I loved getting together with my aunts and hearing stories of their growing up. Has been several years. Have a safe trip up there.
> ...


Very threatening sky. I know you're enjoying having a traveling companion!! They love to steal our seats when we move, don't they?
My fur-baby, BJ and I play musical chairs all day. From recliner to wheelchair and back again.
So glad you will have a family get together to celebrate the 4th.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH and I went to Jamaica on our honeymoon almost 42 years ago now---and he was brave enough to order a curried goat dish at the hotel - he loved it; it was not overly spicy as some curries can be. It was rather like a beef stroganoff recipe with some curry powder thrown in for good measure. There is so much pork, chicken, lamb, veal, and beef commercially and locally grown that there's little demand for the more exotic animals. There is a restaurant in Dallas, however, where just about any form of creature is raised on their own ranch for their menu--you can order ostrich, venison, elk, buffalo, alligator, snake, et. It was quite fun when we went there as a group and each ordered something different and we shared around the table.



Lurker 2 said:


> Similarly goat, is a very lean meat- has to be cooked either very briefly or slow and long. FireballDave acquired a receipt for Goat Curry, kindly for me once, from a Jamaican friend of his. Personally much preferred it to mutton.
> Venison is around here, just never see it locally. I guess our butchers are not very brave!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful little girl....what a delight.



Lurker 2 said:


> One bonny little girl! Sideways and any other way!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can buy venison in the grocery? Wish we could here! I haven't had any venison in a decade or more.....can't get goat at the grocery either though many, many decades ago there was a bbq shack that served BBQ goat....yum.


Venison is fairly easily bought here. Not particularly cheap though! 
There is a very old ancient law in England that I think is still enforceable which states that if you are driving and kill a deer that runs out in front of you, you are not allowed to pick it up and take it home. However the car that is behind you CAN pick it up!! How that came about I have no idea!! If it's the middle of the night and no one else is around who's to know??!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just rising above the horizon in a splendid array of beauty. It is a wonderful 12c/54f at 5:40am. Today is gong to be another very busy day.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


The response to the coffee being prettied up from Maryanne and her friend was cool-it sure was, we kept watching but decided that maybe we should think of sleeping rather than watching it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Or a cheap cut of beef..



Lurker 2 said:


> The obvious first substitute would be mutton I guess.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and went to Jamaica on our honeymoon almost 42 years ago now---and he was brave enough to order a curried goat dish at the hotel - he loved it; it was not overly spicy as some curries can be. It was rather like a beef stroganoff recipe with some curry powder thrown in for good measure. There is so much pork, chicken, lamb, veal, and beef commercially and locally grown that there's little demand for the more exotic animals. There is a restaurant in Dallas, however, where just about any form of creature is raised on their own ranch for their menu--you can order ostrich, venison, elk, buffalo, alligator, snake, et. It was quite fun when we went there as a group and each ordered something different and we shared around the table.


What a fun place to eat with friends-- would love doing it. We tried alligator once when in Houston for quilt show-- and you know what it tasted like-- chicken, of course! Didn't help that it was battered and fried like chicken.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sassafrass....isn't that Lebanese salad great? I added some rice to the dish and some cannelloni beans....loved it. Did you have a hard time finding the za'tar? There are some recipes to make the mixture on the internet, but I don't know that I've ever seen sumac in the spice aisle.



Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for Al. Love the name for your shoulder pain....also hope it goes away!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Venison is fairly easily bought here. Not particularly cheap though!
> There is a very old ancient law in England that I think is still enforceable which states that if you are driving and kill a deer that runs out in front of you, you are not allowed to pick it up and take it home. However the car that is behind you CAN pick it up!! How that came about I have no idea!! If it's the middle of the night and no one else is around who's to know??!!


Maybe to discourage people from not bothering too much about avoiding them-or even killing them and claiming that you hit it. Though what's to stop you saying you found it on the side if the road I'm not sure.
After a busy day off to bed now. Tomorrow might be quieter I think.brother arrived and spent of the day with them in various ways. Nice to have them back though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> With the yarns that have sparkle they will be deep cowls for my daughters & granddaughters. The Arcaunia that I have 5 skeins of will most likely be a poncho kind of top for myself but tht isn't set in stone. The single skein multicolored no idea yet...probably a scarf or cowl.
> 
> I talked with Marianne a little bit ago and I may run back out there and pick up a few skeins for her. By the way her knee replacement surgery is scheduled for July 14th.


I know the finished knit will be lovely. Please give Marianne my love and tell her she, her mom, and C. Are in my daily prayers. Thanks for the reminder of the date for her surgery. Will the Dr. send her to rehab or let her come home? Silly question, she probably doesn't know yet.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> June can you see the sparkles here? It's like little bits of glitter...


Yes. I know the DD's and DGD's will love the sparkly cowls. I know I would. So funny...the tablet insisted I meant COWS. I had to fight it to get cowls!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, tomorrow DD goes to court for her speeding ticket. Please keep us in your prayers. We have to be there at 9 a.m.
> 
> Also in case you missed it in an earlier post Marianne will have her knee replacement done on July 14th. She is ready to get it done and over with.
> Also her housemate Cindi has a job interview tomorrow and prayers that this will work out well also will be appreciated.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Since I don't use sugar, we do something quite similar with green beans, corn, another variety of beans, often either chic peas or black beans, chinese cabbage, kale, watercress, colored peppers, lots of onions, we use whatever veggies we have. This time we added raw asparagus, carrots that I did in the spiralizer, sun chokes, parsley and we add fresh lettuce and the watercress on the plates separate as it won't hold up in the marinade. We marinade the beans and veggies in vinegar and oil. Use favorite oil and vinegar. I used a pecan vinegar and no oil this time and topped with sprouts and minigreens and walnuts. DH used almonds. I kept the beans separate this time as I am trying to have more control over beans. I also added lots of raw garlic in with the beans. We have had it for dinner every day and it is so nice in the hot weather. We add different things if we want, like celery. It is use your taste and imagination. So healthy and so good.


I have to persuade my daughter to make this. For me, if she isn't interested. I could have it for lunch for over a week!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, your yarn is lovely. But, sorry your LYS is closing. Will keep Marianne in my prayers.
> Daralene, Yum. I finally made the chickpea salad with Za-tar tonight yum.
> Went to funeral today.
> Think I'll call my shoulder Finegan since the pain is on again off again!
> Sunday we go to UCLA Al will have op on his aortic stent which is leaking Mon 6am.


I'll keep your DH in prayers and pray for less pain in your shoulder. I'm trying to exercise mine at various times during the day. Makes it feel a little better.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, yes loved Lebanese salad. I bought za-tar on line. Like you I had no clue where to buy sumac.
Gwennies, good luck for your DD in court today.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely pictures caren. we got high winds - thunder - lightening - enough rain to wet the driveway. after all that one would think we might have gotten a nice soaking rain. this in went to the north and south of us. --- sam


We got your storm and rain, Sam. Power out until after 11pm and shingles torn off at one of the roof peaks at the beginning of the heavy winds and rain. A young hawthorn tree about 4-5'' in diameter was simply twisted off as the ground level and is still connected to the base at several points. Rain continued most of the night. Step-DGCs were not best pleased to be sent to bed earlier than they wanted but their was nothing else going for them and they don't know how to hold a conversation. They were back up after Dad (SIL) went to bed.

I found 5 leaks in the attic under the ridge where the shingles were blown off and gathered up enough buckets and plastic waste cans to put under them. Was not easy to get them into the attic or into place with the limited height of the space. I like the light admitted through the skylight into the kitchen which has no exterior windows, but the roof access leaks repeatedly in spite of many attempts to seal it up.

More rain this AM and storms expected most of the rest of the week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> I would imagine that is very like venison? They promote venison a lot here as a very lean and healthy meat. I like the taste of that, have used it in casseroles but have never tried minced (ground) venison. Time to get a little more inventive in the kitchen!


Angela, I use venison to make bourguignon each year for Christmas dinner with mashed potatoes and whatever else is sounding appetizing at the time.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15ish and I am signing in, have a lot of reading to do to catch up. Have been pretty busy the last day or so. Will share after I catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Hand grinder-- used to have-- sold it when I moved to town several years ago. Used it a lot when I had family at home but hadn't in recent years so it had to go. Yes, lots of meat-- I spent the rest of the afternoon and evening working it up and packaging it. Girls helped a bit, DH was at work.


 :thumbup: Dear or Darned Hubby, on that occasion!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, it is and ,surprisingly, until I was in my mid-50's, it was on the low side of normal. Really odd, but I guess age does catch up.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I couldn't remember the other name and all that came to mind is sun chokes. :XD: That actually is a nickname for Jerusalem Artichokes. You probably know them by that name. They are supposed to be a good veggie for diabetics. Can be cooked like potatoes but don't have all the carbs like potatoes.
> 
> I used them peeled, sliced and raw in the salad. A texture raw like water chestnuts. Bit of a pain to peel though.


And they are relatives of the sunflower! I grow them- need a garden fork to harvest them- they can be considered an acquired taste, though! And have a similar effect to beans on the system!

*Daralene* I brush them and boil them unpeeled- peel them as they cool- a LOT easier!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and I went to Jamaica on our honeymoon almost 42 years ago now---and he was brave enough to order a curried goat dish at the hotel - he loved it; it was not overly spicy as some curries can be. It was rather like a beef stroganoff recipe with some curry powder thrown in for good measure. There is so much pork, chicken, lamb, veal, and beef commercially and locally grown that there's little demand for the more exotic animals. There is a restaurant in Dallas, however, where just about any form of creature is raised on their own ranch for their menu--you can order ostrich, venison, elk, buffalo, alligator, snake, et. It was quite fun when we went there as a group and each ordered something different and we shared around the table.


I like to do that with Chinese food. Works well with the chopstick! spoons for the communal dish.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen...Hope all works out ok for your DD.
Thank you for letting us know about Marianne's knee surgery and Cindy's job interview. Look forward to good news on all 3 things. :thumbup: 

Sassafras...Glad you got to try Sam's recipe for the chick pea salad with Zataar. I now use Zataar on many things and love it. Hope all goes well with DH's op. He should get good care where you are going. Please keep us posted. Hope the on again off again shoulder starts behaving.

Rookie...Know how you feel about the weather and flying. We had horrible lightning in Fla. and even N. Carolina when we were flying back from dad's funeral. I never mind if a flight is delayed when it comes to safety. Here's for a safe flight for you. Doesn't take long to get above the bad weather.

Sorlenna...How satisfying to have someone show you what they made from one of your patterns.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Angelam...Lovely having a special day with your DD in London.

Purplefi...Have a great time in London and seeing all the people dressed to the 9's on the way there!

Designer...Wish they could do something to help you with your shoulder. Hope all is going well with all the tests you had and that there is something they can do to help you.

Kehinkle...Thank you so much for your well wishes and condolences. We lost Bill's aunt just a few months ago, then DH's dad and then my aunt the morning of dad's funeral. I remember the crazy robin hitting the window over and over and it being mentioned that it means someone will die. Well, 3 in a row. Here's to no more birds hitting our window. Glad you are safe out there on the road and have that precious wee dog for company. Too cute about her moving from your feet up to your head during the rain storm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Or a cheap cut of beef..


A case for the slow cooker!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I would imagine that is very like venison? They promote venison a lot here as a very lean and healthy meat. I like the taste of that, have used it in casseroles but have never tried minced (ground) venison. Time to get a little more inventive in the kitchen!


I find both moose & elk more like beef than deer. We get mostly fresh sausage & salami made from our deer meat & I make jerky. We won't be getting much wild meat this year as our weather has been so bad, the deadline to apply for liscence is passed & he forgot to apply.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, yes loved Lebanese salad. I bought za-tar on line. Like you I had no clue where to buy sumac.
> Gwennies, good luck for your DD in court today.


I actually found zatar in my grocery store, but now I forget where. LOL Will have to make sure and do a mental note next time as to where it is. Imagine in the International section.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We got your storm and rain, Sam. Power out until after 11pm and shingles torn off at one of the roof peaks at the beginning of the heavy winds and rain. A young hawthorn tree about 4-5'' in diameter was simply twisted off as the ground level and is still connected to the base at several points. Rain continued most of the night. Step-DGCs were not best pleased to be sent to bed earlier than they wanted but their was nothing else going for them and they don't know how to hold a conversation. They were back up after Dad (SIL) went to bed.
> 
> I found 5 leaks in the attic under the ridge where the shingles were blown off and gathered up enough buckets and plastic waste cans to put under them. Was not easy to get them into the attic or into place with the limited height of the space. I like the light admitted through the skylight into the kitchen which has no exterior windows, but the roof access leaks repeatedly in spite of many attempts to seal it up.
> 
> ...


Oh dear. That was some serious wind damage. I expected as much for those in the path with that type of temperature change. Having shingles torn off is so much trouble and now leaks. Hope you can get it taken care of. Sad you had to lose a tree too. Wonder if insurance will help take care of all this.

That reminds me. We got the checks to get the work repairs done on the fence and to get the trees damaged taken down and replaced. Insurance came through just great. We are satisfied with our insurance but if we weren't we would change to this company from how they were so prompt and helpful. The company was Progressive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Julie. Up and ready to go to court. Will leave in a few minutes. I'm going with DD for moral support. Hope your day is good too. I'm just glad this will be over with very shortly. Do know it has made quite an impact on DD and her driving which is a positive thing.


Good luck


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And they are relatives of the sunflower! I grow them- need a garden fork to harvest them- they can be considered an acquired taste, though! And have a similar effect to beans on the system!
> 
> *Daralene* I brush them and boil them unpeeled- peel them as they cool- a LOT easier!


I do that too when I cook them but I was using them raw this time. Good tip for those looking into using them though and I didn't know they were similar to beans.    Here I skipped the beans last night for that reason and had the Jerusalem artichokes. :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh well, seems as we age... :roll: I do love the taste of them and did right from the beginning of having them. Wow, that is great that you grow your own. Do you get the flower and if you do could you take a picture? Never mind...I googled it and saw the pretty little flower. Similar to the flowers in my wildflower garden. Would be funny if they were actually Jerusalem artichokes.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok just over half an hour to catch up.

Prayers to all who need them and hugs and love to all of you.

Have been working a lot the past few days. Had my interview with the new owners of the store, they are keeping it Pizza Delight. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: although I have heard that some people were told outright they were hired/staying and I never got told anything.

Have picked up a few shifts, not to much knitting done. :thumbdown: 

I got a phone call yesterday at about 4pm. I had e mailed a resume to Walmart last month. They called me and we did a mini interview over the phone. I was asked to come into the store on Monday at 3 for a group interview type thing and orientation. Hope I get it. It is part time and I can hopefully work both jobs for a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd better get out of here. Since all of us will be up late gabbing at my aunts and probably in our pj's, I don't want to be caught in my Holy ones. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: These are my favorite ones and I'm afraid they are very, very well worn. Bought a new pair but the pretty lace is some itchy lace. Didn't feel like it would be but they keep me awake, so will try and find some like my favorite pair.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can so relate to that heat. It was 99 here yesterday with heat index was 106. Trying so hard to send some of this heat to Sam, who appreciates it. But, so far, not successful. LOL!!
> Junek


You could send some to us. Another inch of rain since yesterday morning & we are supposed to get 4 more days of it. The weather forecast keeps saying we are to get good hot weather but it moves back each day :roll: It is 13C/57F now & the high in the next 4days is 20C/68F
I have so much yard work/weeding that needs done & I'm sure I would sink to my butt in the garden after all the rain. We are going on holiday in just over a week so I sure hope to get it done before or will never find the vegetables & flowers by the time we get back.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have to run for right now. Laundry is in the dryer and my uniform should be done. Working tonight and off tomorrow. Picked up a shift on Saturday and work my normal one on Sunday.

Will check in later before work or tonight if I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I do that too when I cook them but I was using them raw this time. Good tip for those looking into using them though and I didn't know they were similar to beans.    Here I skipped the beans last night for that reason and had the Jerusalem artichokes. :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh well, seems as we age... :roll: I do love the taste of them and did right from the beginning of having them. Wow, that is great that you grow your own. Do you get the flower and if you do could you take a picture? Never mind...I googled it and saw the pretty little flower. Similar to the flowers in my wildflower garden. Would be funny if they were actually Jerusalem artichokes.


Mine flower faithfully every end of summer- I always know when autumn is around the corner!- do you recall the painting I posted a while back? that was the Artichokes. I will repeat them for good measure!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DH and I went to Jamaica on our honeymoon almost 42 years ago now---and he was brave enough to order a curried goat dish at the hotel - he loved it; it was not overly spicy as some curries can be. It was rather like a beef stroganoff recipe with some curry powder thrown in for good measure. There is so much pork, chicken, lamb, veal, and beef commercially and locally grown that there's little demand for the more exotic animals. There is a restaurant in Dallas, however, where just about any form of creature is raised on their own ranch for their menu--you can order ostrich, venison, elk, buffalo, alligator, snake, et. It was quite fun when we went there as a group and each ordered something different and we shared around the table.


Tried ostrich meat at some wildlife thing we were at, it was very dry. Buffalo is good, makes great burgers. We can buy buffalo burgers in some grocery stores as it is raised locally but it is quite expensive.( I think because it is supposed to be good for thise with high cholesterol) I don't care for goat or mutton & would never think of eating a reptile
:roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok just over half an hour to catch up.
> 
> Prayers to all who need them and hugs and love to all of you.
> 
> ...


Fingers and toes crossed for you- Melody- I am sure you could manage with a little more of the 'ready'!!!! You have to be very clever at budgeting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like our weather here---some very severe storms all around us...sorry you had roof and tree damage...we just have some limbs down and leaves & twigs all over the yard...Mother Nature's way of pruning out the dead stuff.



jheiens said:


> We got your storm and rain, Sam. Power out until after 11pm and shingles torn off at one of the roof peaks at the beginning of the heavy winds and rain. A young hawthorn tree about 4-5'' in diameter was simply twisted off as the ground level and is still connected to the base at several points. Rain continued most of the night. Step-DGCs were not best pleased to be sent to bed earlier than they wanted but their was nothing else going for them and they don't know how to hold a conversation. They were back up after Dad (SIL) went to bed.
> 
> I found 5 leaks in the attic under the ridge where the shingles were blown off and gathered up enough buckets and plastic waste cans to put under them. Was not easy to get them into the attic or into place with the limited height of the space. I like the light admitted through the skylight into the kitchen which has no exterior windows, but the roof access leaks repeatedly in spite of many attempts to seal it up.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good to hear and glad that his insurance is covering everything...have you heard how the guy is doing? I would worry about him continuing to drive.



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. That was some serious wind damage. I expected as much for those in the path with that type of temperature change. Having shingles torn off is so much trouble and now leaks. Hope you can get it taken care of. Sad you had to lose a tree too. Wonder if insurance will help take care of all this.
> 
> That reminds me. We got the checks to get the work repairs done on the fence and to get the trees damaged taken down and replaced. Insurance came through just great. We are satisfied with our insurance but if we weren't we would change to this company from how they were so prompt and helpful. The company was Progressive.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just jumping in quick with a video that DD took this morning of the happy baby girl.  Am looking after her for a couple of hours now while DD has gone out with some girlfriends for a bit.
> 
> I dont know why it is sideways. I cant work out how to rotate it.


I'll try again to respond.....Lovely video of Serena. She's so beautiful and evidently a happy baby!
JUnek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where the sun is just rising above the horizon in a splendid array of beauty. It is a wonderful 12c/54f at 5:40am. Today is gong to be another very busy day.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sky about an hour ago.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need and HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. Thank you for the interesting coffee and the lovely sunrise pictures. Would love to have 54F degrees in the am. 
I'm tired of complaining about the heat so I know everyone is tired of hearing about it. If it were cold, you can bet I'd soon complain about that. Never satisfied!
Hope you have a lovely day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

That reminds me. We got the checks to get the work repairs done on the fence and to get the trees damaged taken down and replaced. Insurance came through just great. We are satisfied with our insurance but if we weren't we would change to this company from how they were so prompt and helpful. The company was Progressive.[/quote]

That's good news. Someone backed into me at a supermarket parking lot several years ago. And her insurance was great...Geico. I think it helped that the adjuster had worked with my oldest daughter many years ago. And remembered our name. They discovered more damage after they started the repair and it was instantly taken care of.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok just over half an hour to catch up.
> 
> Prayers to all who need them and hugs and love to all of you.
> 
> ...


It might pay to call the new owners and ask if you haven't heard anything yet and others have. It might have been an oversight. I know the extra money would be good with 2 part-time jobs but please don't overwork and make yourself sick.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine flower faithfully every end of summer- I always know when autumn is around the corner!- do you recall the painting I posted a while back? that was the Artichokes. I will repeat them for good measure!


Love the photos and your painting is lovely...you're so talented!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some fantastic pictures my sister posted on FB. Her DH's nephew and family were out on a sunset cruise and she got these pictures. You can't beat the golden light of sunset or sunrise to make a lovely picture!!
Junek


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I go through Ascot and it's race week so everyone will be dressed to the nines.
> ..


Horse racing was one of my favorite things to watch when we lived in England.
I have been able to see Royal Ascot on TV this week. I love seeing the men in their top hats and the ladies' hats. Some are lovely and some just plain ridiculous but such fun to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I have to persuade my daughter to make this. For me, if she isn't interested. I could have it for lunch for over a week!!


Yes, DH & I make enough for a week and we don't grow tired of it. As it goes along we might add a new ingredient to it. It takes a long time for us to make it with all the washing and peeling but then you are done for the week. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Have to run for right now. Laundry is in the dryer and my uniform should be done. Working tonight and off tomorrow. Picked up a shift on Saturday and work my normal one on Sunday.
> 
> Will check in later before work or tonight if I can.


Glad you are getting some extra work. See "ya" later.  Oh no, just saw where you know others have heard they still have a job and you didn't hear. I hope you hear soon. That has to be unnerving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine flower faithfully every end of summer- I always know when autumn is around the corner!- do you recall the painting I posted a while back? that was the Artichokes. I will repeat them for good measure!


Thank you Julie. Love that painting and I will also compare the leaves on my wildflowers to the leaves on these. I know I said I was leaving to buy pj's but just had shower and washed hair so while it dries a little I am back, but really shouldn't be. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to hear and glad that his insurance is covering everything...have you heard how the guy is doing? I would worry about him continuing to drive.


I asked the insurance man about him and he said he is fine. People told me not to contact him myself. I don't see why, but I know people can get contrary, so I didn't. I saw him out walking. I do hope they stop him from driving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, glad you had good experience with insurance. Hope they revoke his license for others and his own safety.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Insurance companies are so intent on letting them hash things out and since they carry the liability, they don't want contact between the parties just in case the issue is brought to court over something. In the "good old days", we had an insurance agent who had become a personal friend of the family since he handled all the insurances and some investments.. It was a different world, when you could just call him and know that everything would be taken care of. Now, the agents are nameless and faceless voices on the other end of an 800#.

I'm glad he's well enough to be out walking around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love the photos and your painting is lovely...you're so talented!
> Junek


I have a photo of some lovely poppies, that I must print up when I get some new ink- so I can paint that too- I had hoped to hear from a young woman to start painting her- but maybe she has lost the piece of paper with my phone number.
I am uncertain about my talents- I think I was lucky with what I was taught by my Mum- most children are not gifted oil paints at only 8- must see one day if I can do a decent drawing of Ringo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some fantastic pictures my sister posted on FB. Her DH's nephew and family were out on a sunset cruise and she got these pictures. You can't beat the golden light of sunset or sunrise to make a lovely picture!!
> Junek


Especially with that golden orb! Your sister seems to create her own opportunities for glorious shots!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Love that painting and I will also compare the leaves on my wildflowers to the leaves on these. I know I said I was leaving to buy pj's but just had shower and washed hair so while it dries a little I am back, but really shouldn't be. :shock:


Daralene- can't stay away from us, can you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you find some nice- not scratchy PJ's!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene- can't stay away from us, can you!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you find some nice- not scratchy PJ's!


Thanks, and see, I'm back. Hair is done and partly ready. LOL

Does anybody on here know about how long it takes to find out why somebody died. Dad was doing so great. Just wondering how long it would take. Thought we would have a call by now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June this morning when talking with Marianne she said she will only be in the hospital 2 days most likely. I also will pass along your message.


jknappva said:


> I know the finished knit will be lovely. Please give Marianne my love and tell her she, her mom, and C. Are in my daily prayers. Thanks for the reminder of the date for her surgery. Will the Dr. send her to rehab or let her come home? Silly question, she probably doesn't know yet.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We got out of court after about 2 1/2 hours....DD plead no lo contendo which means she didn't admit guilt but would accept penalty (kept her from getting more points on her license). She was fined $680 + has to take a 6 hour defensive driving class and then they will reduce the fine by 20%. They told her that if she didn't complete the course her license would be revoked since she is under 21 (she's 20). Needless to say she WILL be completing the class and has already registered for it. She has a positive attitude about it overall and she will be paying for everything herself. 

Daralene I thought that sun chokes might be the artichokes but wasn't sure. Thanks for the info. I've dated artichoke dip and marinated artichokes but never fixed them myself. 

Got my laptop back today! Doing the happy dance! Now to get busy on the embroidery machine. Will do that when I get back from running Sydney to the vet. I need to get him some more heart worm & flea pills and since he is growing so much I only buy a month's supply at a time and take him in to be weighed.
I'm headed to the vet's now. TTYL....hugs!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass....isn't that Lebanese salad great? I added some rice to the dish and some cannelloni beans....loved it. Did you have a hard time finding the za'tar? There are some recipes to make the mixture on the internet, but I don't know that I've ever seen sumac in the spice aisle.


I finally found it at Meijer. Zatar not sumac.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. That was some serious wind damage. I expected as much for those in the path with that type of temperature change. Having shingles torn off is so much trouble and now leaks. Hope you can get it taken care of. Sad you had to lose a tree too. Wonder if insurance will help take care of all this.
> 
> That reminds me. We got the checks to get the work repairs done on the fence and to get the trees damaged taken down and replaced. Insurance came through just great. We are satisfied with our insurance but if we weren't we would change to this company from how they were so prompt and helpful. The company was Progressive.


I have heard lots of good things about Progressive, if we ever decide to switch from State Farm will check them out.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Ok just over half an hour to catch up.
> 
> Prayers to all who need them and hugs and love to all of you.
> 
> ...


Yay, good luck to you on your interview, will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We got out of court after about 2 1/2 hours....DD plead no lo contendo which means she didn't admit guilt but would accept penalty (kept her from getting more points on her license). She was fined $680 + has to take a 6 hour defensive driving class and then they will reduce the fine by 20%. They told her that if she didn't complete the course her license would be revoked since she is under 21 (she's 20). Needless to say she WILL be completing the class and has already registered for it. She has a positive attitude about it overall and she will be paying for everything herself.
> 
> Daralene I thought that sun chokes might be the artichokes but wasn't sure. Thanks for the info. I've dated artichoke dip and marinated artichokes but never fixed them myself.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a lot of money to me- but I have absolutely no idea how it would compare with our courts here. That is good she can take the course and reduce what she will have to pay, then will she save for her own vehicle?
I have it noted on the Calender that Sydney is soon to reach 6 months- I hope he is not still leaping into your lap- I can't imagine having such a big boy land heavily on me- it is bad enough when Ringo decides to climb up!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially with that golden orb! Your sister seems to create her own opportunities for glorious shots!


And living right at the waters edge gives her lots of opportunities for getting great pictures. Plus she's talented in taking advantage of those opportunities!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And living right at the waters edge gives her lots of opportunities for getting great pictures. Plus she's talented in taking advantage of those opportunities!


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sassafrass....isn't that Lebanese salad great? I added some rice to the dish and some cannelloni beans....loved it. Did you have a hard time finding the za'tar? There are some recipes to make the mixture on the internet, but I don't know that I've ever seen sumac in the spice aisle.


Haven't tried the Lebanese Salad yet but fully intend to do so soon. I found za'tar in the spice section of my local supermarket, no problem.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, and see, I'm back. Hair is done and partly ready. LOL
> 
> Does anybody on here know about how long it takes to find out why somebody died. Dad was doing so great. Just wondering how long it would take. Thought we would have a call by now.


Depends on what kind of tests were done and how busy the labs are before they get results then contact you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> June this morning when talking with Marianne she said she will only be in the hospital 2 days most likely. I also will pass along your message.


That's great. When I had my full replacement, I was in for 4 or 5 days and then spent 5 days in rehab.. things have changed a lot in 10 years! When I had a partial replacement 4 years ago, I talked my Dr into doing it as an outpatient. Went in that morning and came home after recovery from anesthesia. Of course, my daughter was here then.
They really don't want you taking up a bed any longer than necessary!
Thanks for keeping us updated and passing along messages.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We got out of court after about 2 1/2 hours....DD plead no lo contendo which means she didn't admit guilt but would accept penalty (kept her from getting more points on her license). She was fined $680 + has to take a 6 hour defensive driving class and then they will reduce the fine by 20%. They told her that if she didn't complete the course her license would be revoked since she is under 21 (she's 20). Needless to say she WILL be completing the class and has already registered for it. She has a positive attitude about it overall and she will be paying for everything herself.
> 
> Daralene I thought that sun chokes might be the artichokes but wasn't sure. Thanks for the info. I've dated artichoke dip and marinated artichokes but never fixed them myself.
> 
> And were they a good date? Hope they took you someplsce nice. Im assuming this was before you married Brantley? Lol sorry Gwen couldnt resist!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We got out of court after about 2 1/2 hours....DD plead no lo contendo which means she didn't admit guilt but would accept penalty (kept her from getting more points on her license). She was fined $680 + has to take a 6 hour defensive driving class and then they will reduce the fine by 20%. They told her that if she didn't complete the course her license would be revoked since she is under 21 (she's 20). Needless to say she WILL be completing the class and has already registered for it. She has a positive attitude about it overall and she will be paying for everything herself.
> 
> Daralene I thought that sun chokes might be the artichokes but wasn't sure. Thanks for the info. I've dated artichoke dip and marinated artichokes but never fixed them myself.
> 
> ...


That's a hefty fine but all in all, I guess she was lucky. At least she still has her license.
We need another picture of Sydney!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwen glad that DD is doing the class and that it will lower her fine. Here they have to do the class doesnt lower your fine though. Fine is pretty much in line with the average here. 

We have DGS today went to Bloomington as DH had to be fingerprinted for work. Went to two stores for work clothes for him DGS slept a bit in the car on way home, stopped at the park to play went and meet my mom for lunch now DH is sleeping on couch and DGS is watching cartoons and peeling the paper off of crayons. Why do kids like to do that?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Some fantastic pictures my sister posted on FB. Her DH's nephew and family were out on a sunset cruise and she got these pictures. You can't beat the golden light of sunset or sunrise to make a lovely picture!!
> Junek


Beautiful pictures as always. Thank you and thanks to your sister.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe we had a death certificate with the cause of death indicated for my FIL within 2 weeks of his death...but there was documentation of his fall, hospitalization, stroke, etc. and was treated by his long-time family physician and there weren't any questions. If there was a formal investigation with an autopsy, it may take quite a bit longer.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, and see, I'm back. Hair is done and partly ready. LOL
> 
> Does anybody on here know about how long it takes to find out why somebody died. Dad was doing so great. Just wondering how long it would take. Thought we would have a call by now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, and see, I'm back. Hair is done and partly ready. LOL
> 
> Does anybody on here know about how long it takes to find out why somebody died. Dad was doing so great. Just wondering how long it would take. Thought we would have a call by now.


It can be any time really , anything involving medications can take weeks as the process itself is long and complicated.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Dear or Darned Hubby, on that occasion!?


Ah, except for not being on time, that man was always a dear. Gave wonderful back rubs! Would eat absolutely anything-- once or twice in 24 yrs told me he'd "rather not have that again"-- not that I couldn't make it, knew how to get where he wanted! And could calm me down when I was being horrid.

And on the goat occasion, he had it dressed out, hung, ready to cut up before I got home-- he'd done his part.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine flower faithfully every end of summer- I always know when autumn is around the corner!- do you recall the painting I posted a while back? that was the Artichokes. I will repeat them for good measure!


Nice paintings of very pretty flowers. I had forgotten they had such nice flowers, just remember what a time we had getting all of them out of our garden area!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Daralene I thought that sun chokes might be the artichokes but wasn't sure. Thanks for the info. I've dated artichoke dip and marinated artichokes but never fixed them myself.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, except for not being on time, that man was always a dear. Gave wonderful back rubs! Would eat absolutely anything-- once or twice in 24 yrs told me he'd "rather not have that again"-- not that I couldn't make it, knew how to get where he wanted! And could calm me down when I was being horrid.
> 
> And on the goat occasion, he had it dressed out, hung, ready to cut up before I got home-- he'd done his part.


Ah, I don't think I had quite taken on board the past tense. I am so glad you had a good marriage!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Nice paintings of very pretty flowers. I had forgotten they had such nice flowers, just remember what a time we had getting all of them out of our garden area!


They do have a habit of spreading!, not a problem where I have mine planted- but I can well imagine them taking over a flower bed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention earlier- and it is sort of academic these days- but Joe P who used to visit with us from Texas- but really does not have time any longer in his busy circle- caring for his aging family- to join us- very fine crocheter- any way he is on the birthday list for today. Happy Birthday Joe -missssssssssssssss you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

His computer was forever getting viruses from the Knitting Paradise site (my IT guy verified that this site is less than secure so everyone be sure you have your virus detectors, malware and spamware and adblockers in place.

Miss you, Joe P.. Hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday to the absent Joe!!
I have 2 very good protection programs on my computer. My son installed a malware program and a virus protection program after he had to spend an afternoon getting rid of something that popped up from this site.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Have posted much this week, but have tried to keep up.
Joy, I am so sorry your shoulder is hurting and have added Al to the prayer list.
Gwen, Tell Marianne, I love her and continue to pray for her, her mom, and son. Will surely lift her up for the upcoming knee surgery.
Cathy, Serena is adorable and growing like a weed!
Daralene, I pray you have a wonderful visit with your family. There will probably be some sad moments, but pray there is a lot of joy and laughter with memories. How wonderful to be serenaded by DH.
Gwen, your yarns are beautiful. I can't wait until July. I don't know how much spending money I will end up with. Jim has kept up with it and put it in the safe, except for my monthly pedicure...a must with my feet following so many surgeries. Gosh, that seemed like a huge fine. I set my cruise all the time or I would definitely get tickets.
June, Gypsy is beautiful. I love all her markings. I am a cat lover too.
I am staying in our bedroom with the portable AC. Jim keeps it so hot in the rest of the house. He says the unit is not big enough for the house. I don't understand why we can't find a way to put in a bigger unit. This one froze up last night and the rest of the house was without air. It is staying in the nineties here and is so humid. I am trying not to use the oven much. 
Jeannette, I have ten inches done on Allyson's first sock. I have to get to 14" to start the heel. I don't know that I will ever make another patterned sock again. LOL! Give me the plain ole sock.
Sam, I am glad you got the "sore" taken care of. 
Angie is still struggling so with her leg and foot. They will not let her walk or drive yet and are starting the high dose cortisone IVs again. David is going to take her and Haley to the lakehouse for the 4th of July. She won't be able to walk down to the pier but she will be able to look out at the water and be with the family. Haley will bring a friend. She still does three days a week PT and they are fixing to start deep muscle massage. She is to see a knee specialist also.I keep praying this will be the year she returns to some symblance of normal. She will probably always be disabled to some extent. I don't know that she will ever get to return to the pharmacy she helped found...part time, full time, or not at all? She loves her work. We will see what the Lord has planned.
Off to knit and get supper together. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just jumping in quick with a video that DD took this morning of the happy baby girl.  Am looking after her for a couple of hours now while DD has gone out with some girlfriends for a bit.
> 
> I dont know why it is sideways. I cant work out how to rotate it.


Came out right way up for me. She is such a happy wee soul!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks, and see, I'm back. Hair is done and partly ready. LOL
> 
> Does anybody on here know about how long it takes to find out why somebody died. Dad was doing so great. Just wondering how long it would take. Thought we would have a call by now.


It takes quite a while for results.
We just finally got called yesterday with the autopsy results on my sister in law & it's been almost 2months. The said she had a large cyst in the brain & it blocked the flow of fluid so she became hydrocephalic & that caused the massive seizure. Had she gone to dr appointments & went for MRI they would have found this & it could have been treated. They said it was not cancer.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Melody, praying for the best for you and the job interview. Maybe you will be kept with a raise at Pizza place and you wont have to work two jobs.
Happy Birthday Joe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes he is still thinking he is a lap dog. We are working on it though. Weighed him at the vet today and he gained 20 lbs this past month (since last visit) and now weighs 61 lbs. He will be 6 months on the 26th of June. My BIG puppy!


Lurker 2 said:


> It sounds like a lot of money to me- but I have absolutely no idea how it would compare with our courts here. That is good she can take the course and reduce what she will have to pay, then will she save for her own vehicle?
> I have it noted on the Calender that Sydney is soon to reach 6 months- I hope he is not still leaping into your lap- I can't imagine having such a big boy land heavily on me- it is bad enough when Ringo decides to climb up!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your stay was similar to mine 12 years ago....stayed in 5 days then went home. Heck....they had me up and walking 2 hours after I awoke and I had both knees done simultaneously! Now they won't do 2 at once. I go see the orthopedic doctor July 18 to schedule work to be done on left hip but he has told me the recovery period will only be 2 weeks. I can handle that and hopefully it will reduce some of the pain. Then will have right hip done after the KAP trip. Left thumb is starting to cause problems like my right one did (I'm sure you remember me having it reconstructed and still knitting...LOL) but will address this mess with my hips first. Thumb pain isn't too bad yet. Truly becoming bionic....ROFL. Told DH he should just consider me like an antique car being restored....ROFL.


jknappva said:


> That's great. When I had my full replacement, I was in for 4 or 5 days and then spent 5 days in rehab.. things have changed a lot in 10 years! When I had a partial replacement 4 years ago, I talked my Dr into doing it as an outpatient. Went in that morning and came home after recovery from anesthesia. Of course, my daughter was here then.
> They really don't want you taking up a bed any longer than necessary!
> Thanks for keeping us updated and passing along messages.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here you go June a video of Sydney earlier this week. We sent it to DH who is out of state until next week. I think it is funny.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dawn.....I didn't catch the typo obviously when talking about artichoke dips....unfortunately in my past I did date waaaaaay to many dips! ROFL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could send some to us. Another inch of rain since yesterday morning & we are supposed to get 4 more days of it. The weather forecast keeps saying we are to get good hot weather but it moves back each day :roll: It is 13C/57F now & the high in the next 4days is 20C/68F
> I have so much yard work/weeding that needs done & I'm sure I would sink to my butt in the garden after all the rain. We are going on holiday in just over a week so I sure hope to get it done before or will never find the vegetables & flowers by the time we get back.


It is a year since the horrible flood last year - It rained for a couple of days and they were watching it closely. It sounds as if we will not be facing much in the way of flooding ,but southern Alberta has been more affected than we have here. I believe some places are on watch so we hope to get through the next couple of weeks without major flooding.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your stay was similar to mine 12 years ago....stayed in 5 days then went home. Heck....they had me up and walking 2 hours after I awoke and I had both knees done simultaneously! Now they won't do 2 at once. I go see the orthopedic doctor July 18 to schedule work to be done on left hip but he has told me the recovery period will only be 2 weeks. I can handle that and hopefully it will reduce some of the pain. Then will have right hip done after the KAP trip. Left thumb is starting to cause problems like my right one did (I'm sure you remember me having it reconstructed and still knitting...LOL) but will address this mess with my hips first. Thumb pain isn't too bad yet. Truly becoming bionic....ROFL. Told DH he should just consider me like an antique car being restored....ROFL.


What other surgery are you having on your hips. I was fortunate that I never had more problems afterwards. I think I was in so much pain before that the pain of the surgery in relation was so much less that I didn't notice
I worked with a woman whose grandmother had a hip replacement that gave her so many problems she could hardly walk. She was finally persuaded to go to a different Dr who discovered the original Dr had put in a replacement that was too large! He must have been a real quack. 
I jokingly say I have enough metal in my body to set off the airport alarms when I just walk in the door!! 
But medical advances are truly wonderful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Shirley, I hope no more flooding for your area....and also that your shoulder begins to feel better---Does the rainy stormy weather make it hurt even more? I am making sure to take my fever few every day---the high and low pressures of storms are what cause me to have migraines -- but the Fever Few seems to do the trick by keeping the blood capillaries from closing up and causing pain.

We have more storms coming through tonight and tomorrow a.m. Our flight is supposed to be at 7:00 a.m. which means we have to be out of here by 5:30 a.m.. and I'll need to get up by 3:00 to shower and finish all the last minute packing. I've got everything lain out and just need to make minor adjustments as I see what will fit and what will not.



Designer1234 said:


> It is a year since the horrible flood last year - It rained for a couple of days and they were watching it closely. It sounds as if we will not be facing much in the way of flooding ,but southern Alberta has been more affected than we have here. I believe some places are on watch so we hope to get through the next couple of weeks without major flooding.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June...I've had both hips replaced in the past and the tendons or ligaments (I forget which Dr. said) are now catching on the appliances at random times...like when sleeping and my leg will jerk and I wake up screaming....or walking and it decides to cause problems and I almost fall...or always when I cough or sneeze. Really stupid and unfortunately very, very painful. When I cough/sneeze it will bring me to my knees with pain. He (the doctor) said by clipping it (tendon/ligament) it will stop. I've put it off for 1 1/2 years but it has gotten to be such a constant pain and really not able to rest I decided I'd go ahead now. I'll put up with a lot before having more surgery but I've just about reached my limit here. I'm just glad it can be fixed and NOT be a complete re-do of the hip replacements. 


jknappva said:


> What other surgery are you having on your hips. I was fortunate that I never had more problems afterwards. I think I was in so much pain before that the pain of the surgery in relation was so much less that I didn't notice


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go June a video of Sydney earlier this week. We sent it to DH who is out of state until next week. I think it is funny.


Love it!!! Dogs do get excited with the tummy scratches! Especially BIIIIIGGGG puppies like Sydney. He's going to be huge when he's fully grown. He'll eat you out of house and home,Gwen!! LOL! 
When are your friends moving back to Athens? I think you said they were moving back sometime this summer?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is a year since the horrible flood last year - It rained for a couple of days and they were watching it closely. It sounds as if we will not be facing much in the way of flooding ,but southern Alberta has been more affected than we have here. I believe some places are on watch so we hope to get through the next couple of weeks without major flooding.


That's good news, Shirley. Once in a lifetime was once too many.
How are you and Pat doing? I think about you often and pray you are both doing well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Designer...Wish they could do something to help you with your shoulder. Hope all is going well with all the tests you had and that there is something they can do to help you.
> 
> .


First of all Daralene - I am so sorry about your Dad.

I did a two day stress test - finished it yesterday afternoon- it was a myocardial Perfusion Test- I actually am quite optimistic as I haven't heard a word from any of the specialists or my family doctor - and I think if they found out too much I would hear something. I know I have a left bundle branch block - which is quite common from what I hear. I wear a holter monitor on the 4th and if there is anything I need to know I am pretty sure I will be told and things sorted out. I had previously had a echo cardiagram and was told if there was anything serious they would contact me immediately -- nothing yet so that is good.

I have also had a ct scan and will be getting a lower GI which should tell me if things are normal - in that case it could be only vasovagal attacks , and what if anything can be done if that is what is causing the attacks. I am in a waiting mode - I didn't particularly enjoy the test yesterday or the day before but they are behind me now.

I have been having a good time teaching the color conversation workshop which has been lots of fun. I also am preparing a conversation about how to incorporate texture into plain knitting patterns and how to achieve different types of texture. I will be doing it over the weekend as it now stands.

I am just catching up - haven't seen if Sam got his back looked at but did gather that it was fixed and no main problem.

Mel. I hope they hire you - if not you will be fine -- We have seen how strong and focused you are. You will find something even better if you are not hired - they will be the losers.

Sugar the baby is adorable. I miss having a baby around.

We are still up in the air about a possible move but I am more optimistic now than a couple of weeks ago as I don't think the results on me will be that bad.

Talk to you all later. I hope you will visit the Texture conversation that one along with the color should open a few doors for anyone interested. Love to all of you, Shirley


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> June...I've had both hips replaced in the past and the tendons or ligaments (I forget which Dr. said) are now catching on the appliances at random times...like when sleeping and my leg will jerk and I wake up screaming....or walking and it decides to cause problems and I almost fall...or always when I cough or sneeze. Really stupid and unfortunately very, very painful. When I cough/sneeze it will bring me to my knees with pain. He (the doctor) said by clipping it (tendon/ligament) it will stop. I've put it off for 1 1/2 years but it has gotten to be such a constant pain and really not able to rest I decided I'd go ahead now. I'll put up with a lot before having more surgery but I've just about reached my limit here. I'm just glad it can be fixed and NOT be a complete re-do of the hip replacements.


I don't see how you could wait this long, Gwen. That's terrible. I'm glad there's a 'relatively' easy fix. But a dr. told me once there was no such thing as 'minor surgery'. He said anytime you cut into the human body, it was major. 
I'm praying this will stop the pain.
When are you having the surgery? You probably said but I have a chronic case of CRAFT!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All I know is sometime this summer BUT my oldest DD and 5 grandkids will be moving back THIS SATURDAY!!! I am very happy about that. Their house is about 5 miles from me. Of course the grands will be busy so I doubt I'll see them much more than I do now but that's okay. I know they love me. They have yet to meet Sydney; boy oh boy are they in for a surprise!


jknappva said:


> Love it!!! Dogs do get excited with the tummy scratches! Especially BIIIIIGGGG puppies like Sydney. He's going to be huge when he's fully grown. He'll eat you out of house and home,Gwen!! LOL!
> When are your friends moving back to Athens? I think you said they were moving back sometime this summer?
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All I know is sometime this summer BUT my oldest DD and 5 grandkids will be moving back THIS SATURDAY!!! I am very happy about that. Their house is about 5 miles from me. Of course the grands will be busy so I doubt I'll see them much more than I do now but that's okay. I know they love me. They have yet to meet Sydney; boy oh boy are they in for a surprise!


Oh! How wonderful! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June...The surgery date hasn't been set; because it has been a year since the last X-ray they legally have to do that again so I imagine it will be set when I go to the appointment on July 18th. I'm optimistic about getting it done before having to drive to the KAP. If they can not work around my schedule then it will just have to wait. Only reason I've been able to tolerate it so long is because I have quite a supply of Tramadol and another stronger pain killer that I will not take unless absolutely in tears. Like I said I've always been able to tolerate quite a bit of discomfort. Doctor fusses at me for being so hard-headed but that's just the way I am. Of course I also don't like taking meds, especially pain pills....been kind of a catch 22 at times...LOL

Yes, Sydney is going to be more of a horse than a dog ...LOL...he only eats 1 1/2 cups of dry food twice a day though. Not nearly as much as you'd think. Vet and trainer have taught me well in that we (meaning humans) tend to overfeed our dogs as a way of showing love so I've been listening to them with Sydney especially. Have even cut back on how much I give the other 4 dogs too. But that being said we do go through the dog food and the cat food (we have 5 cats too).



jknappva said:


> I don't see how you could wait this long, Gwen. That's terrible. I'm glad there's a 'relatively' easy fix. But a dr. told me once there was no such thing as 'minor surgery'. He said anytime you cut into the human body, it was major.
> I'm praying this will stop the pain.
> When are you having the surgery? You probably said but I have a chronic case of CRAFT!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DD and I are going out to dinner again tonight. Not sure where but I'm not picky. Last night it was Chinese so I know it won't be that...we are fortunate that there is a plethora of restaurants to choose from. Anyway, I'm off for awhile but will TTYL. Hugs all around! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes he is still thinking he is a lap dog. We are working on it though. Weighed him at the vet today and he gained 20 lbs this past month (since last visit) and now weighs 61 lbs. He will be 6 months on the 26th of June. My BIG puppy!


BIG and Beautiful- he seems to have a very sunny temperament!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your stay was similar to mine 12 years ago....stayed in 5 days then went home. Heck....they had me up and walking 2 hours after I awoke and I had both knees done simultaneously! Now they won't do 2 at once. I go see the orthopedic doctor July 18 to schedule work to be done on left hip but he has told me the recovery period will only be 2 weeks. I can handle that and hopefully it will reduce some of the pain. Then will have right hip done after the KAP trip. Left thumb is starting to cause problems like my right one did (I'm sure you remember me having it reconstructed and still knitting...LOL) but will address this mess with my hips first. Thumb pain isn't too bad yet. Truly becoming bionic....ROFL. Told DH he should just consider me like an antique car being restored....ROFL.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Good you can see the humour of the situation!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go June a video of Sydney earlier this week. We sent it to DH who is out of state until next week. I think it is funny.


Thank you for sharing that, Gwen! Too funny!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dawn.....I didn't catch the typo obviously when talking about artichoke dips....unfortunately in my past I did date waaaaaay to many dips! ROFL


Didnt we all!! :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh Shirley, I hope no more flooding for your area....and also that your shoulder begins to feel better---Does the rainy stormy weather make it hurt even more? I am making sure to take my fever few every day---the high and low pressures of storms are what cause me to have migraines -- but the Fever Few seems to do the trick by keeping the blood capillaries from closing up and causing pain.
> 
> We have more storms coming through tonight and tomorrow a.m. Our flight is supposed to be at 7:00 a.m. which means we have to be out of here by 5:30 a.m.. and I'll need to get up by 3:00 to shower and finish all the last minute packing. I've got everything lain out and just need to make minor adjustments as I see what will fit and what will not.


Safe travels all the storms will be gone by 3! Have s great trip


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here you go June a video of Sydney earlier this week. We sent it to DH who is out of state until next week. I think it is funny.


Oh Gwenie, he is such a happy puppy!! Nothin' like a tummy scratch!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Way too many!!! But, look how we ended up with great guys....worth the wait---what's that saying ' you end up kissing a lot of frogs before you find the Prince.



Pup lover said:


> Didnt we all!! :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what books are you talking about angelam - sounds like I would enjoy them --- sam



angelam said:


> Planning on a lazy day today. Bit of knitting, bit of gardening (should be lots of gardening) but I think it's going to get quite warm by our standards this afternoon. Had a day in London yesterday with DD#2. We went to see the stage version of Wolf Hall. An excellent production by the RSC. They are also doing Bring Up the Bodies at a separate performance. Might try and get back to see that as it runs until October. I also heard that they are making it into a mini series for TV to be shown next year. I just loved both those books - can't wait for the third one that the author is working on at present.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwennie, sorry you are in such pain. Hope new surgery can cure that. I'm with you, hate taking meds, especially mind altering ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy al's way - be sure and let us know how it goes. will it take long? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, your yarn is lovely. But, sorry your LYS is closing. Will keep Marianne in my prayers.
> Daralene, Yum. I finally made the chickpea salad with Za-tar tonight yum.
> Went to funeral today.
> Think I'll call my shoulder Finegan since the pain is on again off again!
> Sunday we go to UCLA Al will have op on his aortic stent which is leaking Mon 6am.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going on 9:30pm and I am just getting on here now. Going to catch up


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

okay all caught up.

Thank you all for your good wishes on the job interview. It means a lot :thumbup: 

After I signed off earlier I got a phone call from the eye doctors, my new glasses were ready to be picked up. So we went and picked them up before work. I love them. The best part is I only had to pay $15.


Going to go as I am beat and need some sleep. I am off til Saturday morning. Hoping to put my feet up and knit tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Boston-ChiMom (Jul 13, 2011)

Gave the Apple Pie on the Grill a try and got raves!! Thanks! The Ribs are next!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Having Swiss chard from my "edible landscaping" for supper tonight-- smells so good-- along with fish and rice and a 5-veggie cold salad that keeps 2 wks in the refrig. Then tomorrow I can take the rice and add veggies and some leftover pork and make fried rice. Love that stuff the way I make it, not like the restaurant. Then 2 hours of knitting!! whoop-whoop!


I would love your veggie cold salad receipe Kansas - I am a huge rice and veggie fan and often combine them with a little mayo for a cold "salad".


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Glorious sky here too Caren but I was too lazy to really wake up and capture it on film. Thought I would get back to sleep but I couldn't.


I nearly went back to sleep but got up and took photos to post to everyone. I am about to fall asleep but thought I'd try and read a bit first. 
Got fantastic news today from the insurance company, we can finally start clean up of the barn fire. I am so excited.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam this cardigan is fab - I would love to see you do this!!!


thewren said:


> have any of you across the pond ever used yarn from Bergere De France? I found a really great cardigan using their yarn - the yarn itself is not pricy - it is the number of skeins plus I have to buy the pattern book. just wondered what their yarn was like. here is what I was looking at. --- sam
> 
> http://www.bergeredefrance.com/cat-13-14-n-730-veste.html


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ahem, cough cough, recipe??? For the cold veggie salad please.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sam - I'm so glad this is taken care of. Was it an abscess??? It is bound to have had an affect on how you are feeling on a day to day basis. I hope you heal quickly and are "in the pink" soon. luv-AZ


thewren said:


> for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol
> 
> so --- evidently I had had a sore on my back that had gotten infected - which created a and now I can't remember what he called it. anyhow - he deadened the area - cut out what ever it was - then scraped to make sure he got it all as it would come back if he didn't. put a pressure bandage on it and sent me home. end of tale. no pain which is good. I wish I could remember what it was - anyhow - it would have never healed the way it was. when he was done scraping he used some kind of liquid on it that filled it in and stopped the bleeding. I can shower - change bandaid every day and I am good to go. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The response to the coffee being prettied up from Maryanne and her friend was cool-it sure was, we kept watching but decided that maybe we should think of sleeping rather than watching it!


I am going to try it hearer and see what we can come up with. Will be coconut or almond milk i can simmer it down to make it more like cream.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> I would love your veggie cold salad receipe Kansas - I am a huge rice and veggie fan and often combine them with a little mayo for a cold "salad".


It is on pg 67 of this week. This one has no mayo so it is safe in refrig for 2 wks but it probably won't last that long-- by myself I can eat it in less than 2 wks. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I nearly went back to sleep but got up and took photos to post to everyone. I am about to fall asleep but thought I'd try and read a bit first.
> Got fantastic news today from the insurance company, we can finally start clean up of the barn fire. I am so excited.


That IS fantastic news Caren! I am so pleased for you all!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I nearly went back to sleep but got up and took photos to post to everyone. I am about to fall asleep but thought I'd try and read a bit first.
> Got fantastic news today from the insurance company, we can finally start clean up of the barn fire. I am so excited.


Yay!! Hope things progress smoothly and quickly from here!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome! I know you are ready to move ahead. Hope the building process moves along smoothly and quickly.



NanaCaren said:


> I nearly went back to sleep but got up and took photos to post to everyone. I am about to fall asleep but thought I'd try and read a bit first.
> Got fantastic news today from the insurance company, we can finally start clean up of the barn fire. I am so excited.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, so glad you have alot of the tests behind you now & so far no bad news. I hope the rest goes well.
Gwen, your hip problems doesn't sound like much fun, hopefully it can be fixed easily & soon. Good news that you daughter & GKs are moving closer. Sydney ISA the size of a small horse but sure seems to act like a little one lol

Well, 10pm & I just came in from the garden, I love this time of year, light until almost 11pm. The garden is so wet I had to put the weeds into a bucket or they would just grow again. I got maybe 1/3 done, the forcast is for more rain the next 3days, I hope it misses us so I can get everything in shape before we go away. I think I will have to convince DH or maybe DS#1 to hill the potoatoes as I don't think I can do that unless I do it a little at a time. I can't believe how humid it is, temp is only 15C/60F but the air is so moist my hair is frizzy & that almost never happens here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, I missed the post about your DH surgery, I hope all goes well.

Caren, great news about the barn insurance, I'm sure you are sick of looking at the mess & want to get on with the replacement process.

Melody, good luck with one or both of your jobs.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, great news about the clean up starting. I'm sure you'll be relieved not to have to look at it any more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, that's the great news we've been waiting to hear -- that you get the go ahead from insurance to start rebuilding....let the clean up begin.



Lurker 2 said:


> That IS fantastic news Caren! I am so pleased for you all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well - first flight cancelled so that means the second flight won't work either -- now working on getting booked on something at 10:00 a.m.. Hopefully, all the delayed flights and the ripple effect will be all cleared up by then.

back to try to get a few more sleep time....see you again at 5:00 a.m.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I nearly went back to sleep but got up and took photos to post to everyone. I am about to fall asleep but thought I'd try and read a bit first.
> Got fantastic news today from the insurance company, we can finally start clean up of the barn fire. I am so excited.


Yeah to getting going at last. It will so nuce to be able to start and to get what I'm sure must be eyesore cleared up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, so glad you have alot of the tests behind you now & so far no bad news. I hope the rest goes well.
> Gwen, your hip problems doesn't sound like much fun, hopefully it can be fixed easily & soon. Good news that you daughter & GKs are moving closer. Sydney ISA the size of a small horse but sure seems to act like a little one lol
> 
> Well, 10pm & I just came in from the garden, I love this time of year, light until almost 11pm. The garden is so wet I had to put the weeds into a bucket or they would just grow again. I got maybe 1/3 done, the forcast is for more rain the next 3days, I hope it misses us so I can get everything in shape before we go away. I think I will have to convince DH or maybe DS#1 to hill the potoatoes as I don't think I can do that unless I do it a little at a time. I can't believe how humid it is, temp is only 15C/60F but the air is so moist my hair is frizzy & that almost never happens here.


Colder than us! Yesterday was only 15.5. Today was 18 though it didn't feel it, probably becuase it is a bit damp as well. Only real rain I was inside so that was fine.
Thought I had a clear day but forgot a funeral until David reminded me (the mother of a friend of mine from pre marriage days, but my friend is no longer around either so had lost contact with them. Her parents spent alot of the time overseas as well so often not around.) And then MAryanne arranged for us to have tea with my brother (the one in her place) so eneding up out for most of the day!.
Have managed to do a number of small things that needed doing- the sort of things that don't take long but keep putting off.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Horse racing was one of my favorite things to watch when we lived in England.
> I have been able to see Royal Ascot on TV this week. I love seeing the men in their top hats and the ladies' hats. Some are lovely and some just plain ridiculous but such fun to see.


You should have seen them on the way home, some were very the worst for wear. But on the upside there was a lovely old pullman train waiting at Ascot station.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> what books are you talking about angelam - sounds like I would enjoy them --- sam


Wolf Hall and Bring Up the Bodies are two books by Hilary Mantel. They are about the rise of Thomas Cromwell in the court of Henry Vlllth. They are the first two in a trilogy, I believe she is working on the third at the moment which deals with his downfall. If you are interested in stories of Tudor times you will enjoy these. History presented in a very readable form! They are two of the best books I have read in a long time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I nearly went back to sleep but got up and took photos to post to everyone. I am about to fall asleep but thought I'd try and read a bit first.
> Got fantastic news today from the insurance company, we can finally start clean up of the barn fire. I am so excited.


That is great news Caren. I can understand your excitement! What a great opportunity to be able to rebuild a new barn exactly to your specification. Enjoy the planning - although I'm sure you've already done that in your mind many times over!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Angela, im being lazy and having coffee in bed. X


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Angela, im being lazy and having coffee in bed. X


Lucky you!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm up now and the sun is coming out, so a very good morning from sunny Surrey.

Having a lazyish today after walking all round London yesterday but I had a great time with Londy. Did a bit of holiday shopping and found a lovely bead shop (yes of course I had to buy some beads!!!) and then had a nice lunch with a glass of wine.

Picking up the gks from school today and generally pottering around.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Friday photos....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm up now and the sun is coming out, so a very good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Having a lazyish today after walking all round London yesterday but I had a great time with Londy. Did a bit of holiday shopping and found a lovely bead shop (yes of course I had to buy some beads!!!) and then had a nice lunch with a glass of wine.
> 
> ...


Wow! You were lucky to get the deer to pose like that! Lovely photo.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone from a Misty, but sunny Great Bend. I't's going to be a great day Clean up of the barn starts today!!!!!!! If I sound a little bit excited I sure am. Now back the the regularly scheduled greeting. It is 8.8c/46f at 06:09 with a high today of 20c/68f. Good temperatures for working out of doors.

Today's coffee along with a view of the pond from a few minutes ago. A song to go with your coffee.

HUGS for everyone Healing thought going out to those in need along with a gentle hug to help the healing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Good morning..what a wonderful view you have shared. I get to have a day off, but Molly beagle got us up at 0330, our usual time to arise. Guess she did not understand when I told her we were going to sleep in. It is going to be a beautiful warm day today after a cold spell the last 2 days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Good morning..what a wonderful view you have shared. I get to have a day off, but Molly beagle got us up at 0330, our usual time to arise. Guess she did not understand when I told her we were going to sleep in. It is going to be a beautiful warm day today after a cold spell the last 2 days.


Good morning, glad yo enjoy the view. Luna and Kiwi were up early too. They never seems to understand the words sleep in. Have a good day. I am glad it is not going to be too overly warm today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning everyone from a Misty, but sunny Great Bend. I't's going to be a great day Clean up of the barn starts today!!!!!!! If I sound a little bit excited I sure am. Now back the the regularly scheduled greeting. It is 8.8c/46f at 06:09 with a high today of 20c/68f. Good temperatures for working out of doors.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of the pond from a few minutes ago. A song to go with your coffee.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Lovely pictures to start the day and lovely music to go with it. Your pond looks so peaceful at this time of day.


Good morning Angelam, Thank you, It is very peaceful some days I get up and take my coffee out and just listen to the sounds. Always nice when the animals and birds are just waking.

I am off to theFarmer's Market before they sell out of everything I want.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> for the last several years or so I have had this thing on my back - lately - like the last six or eight months it has started bleeding - ruining several several of my tee shirts. so I decided maybe it was time to see what was right - it wasn't going to be better tomorrow as I have been telling myself. lol
> 
> so --- evidently I had had a sore on my back that had gotten infected - which created a and now I can't remember what he called it. anyhow - he deadened the area - cut out what ever it was - then scraped to make sure he got it all as it would come back if he didn't. put a pressure bandage on it and sent me home. end of tale. no pain which is good. I wish I could remember what it was - anyhow - it would have never healed the way it was. when he was done scraping he used some kind of liquid on it that filled it in and stopped the bleeding. I can shower - change bandaid every day and I am good to go. --- sam


Well lucky you went to the doctors. Glad it is all mended now. Shame shame for having it there for a couple of years though.
Take care Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a spectacle, I'm sure. I was once on the train coming home from work but it was also after an early afternoon major league baseball team and the fans were very much worst for wear...I stayed near the train doorway and didn't even venture trying to find a seat---I stayed pretty near the conductors.

I'd love to travel in one of the old trains throughout Europe---the "tube" and the "chunnel" experiences were very enjoyable.



PurpleFi said:


> You should have seen them on the way home, some were very the worst for wear. But on the upside there was a lovely old pullman train waiting at Ascot station.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to try to find them at our library to read.



angelam said:


> Wolf Hall and Bring Up the Bodies are two books by Hilary Mantel. They are about the rise of Thomas Cromwell in the court of Henry Vlllth. They are the first two in a trilogy, I believe she is working on the third at the moment which deals with his downfall. If you are interested in stories of Tudor times you will enjoy these. History presented in a very readable form! They are two of the best books I have read in a long time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to hear that it was an easy fix....they use some kind of skin adhesive now rather than stitches for some wounds so that's probably what they put to seal up the scraped area. I'm glad you went in -- I worry about melanomas--our generation weren't as aware as we might have been to the dangers of sun exposure. As teens, we'd even lather up with baby oil or coconut oil to get a deeper tan.


Absolutely! We were a very silly generation in the heat for sure. So far (whispering) I dont have any sign of any skin cancers....


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mmmm! Coffee looks good! Nic peaceful pond, if you've had the heat we've had a nice swim would be in order. Glad you have a good day for working on the clean up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have some moles and "age" spots that I keep an eye on and have the Dr. check during my annual exams....3 of them are on my back and DH wouldn't know if there were any signs of differences so can't ask him. Two of my brothers (older ones who worked the farms and were out on the tractors hours on end) have had cancerous items taken off their noses and back of the neck (where the term red neck comes from)! And, they had the official "farmer's tan" where if they took off their V-neck t-shirts, you could see exactly see the shirt neckline and sleeves outlined.



sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! We were a very silly generation in the heat for sure. So far (whispering) I dont have any sign of any skin cancers....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Well - first flight cancelled so that means the second flight won't work either -- now working on getting booked on something at 10:00 a.m.. Hopefully, all the delayed flights and the ripple effect will be all cleared up by then.
> 
> back to try to get a few more sleep time....see you again at 5:00 a.m.


Hope things are starting to gel into connecting flights for you- you have a few days in hand do you not?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, love the coffee and the pond. I've switched to iced latte's with the weather as humid as it is these mornings.

Flights pushed back to 1:00 pm. now - still very wet outside and we've been re-routed through LA rather than Minneapolis now---going to be a very interesting day of flying (or not). Everyone has been super efficient so far as to making other arrangemets. I'm glad we decided to go in early so we still have time to chill (and sleep) before the wedding festivities--I'd hate to get in on Friday for the Saturday wedding---we'd really be worst for wear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning everyone from a Misty, but sunny Great Bend. I't's going to be a great day Clean up of the barn starts today!!!!!!! If I sound a little bit excited I sure am. Now back the the regularly scheduled greeting. It is 8.8c/46f at 06:09 with a high today of 20c/68f. Good temperatures for working out of doors.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of the pond from a few minutes ago. A song to go with your coffee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! We were a very silly generation in the heat for sure. So far (whispering) I dont have any sign of any skin cancers....


When I think of the unknown risks I took when young! I was always one who ended up looking like the proverbial lobster- peeled badly- would end up browner later- but never worth the agony of that first mistake each year!... I hope there are no cancers forming- mole maps are pricey.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All I know is sometime this summer BUT my oldest DD and 5 grandkids will be moving back THIS SATURDAY!!! I am very happy about that. Their house is about 5 miles from me. Of course the grands will be busy so I doubt I'll see them much more than I do now but that's okay. I know they love me. They have yet to meet Sydney; boy oh boy are they in for a surprise!


How exciting! I had forgotten you mentioning them moving back. And, I think anyone being told you had a 6 month old puppy would be surprised to see your "bear" Sydney. But he seems to have such a wonderful personality!
I know you'll be glad to have the surgery.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Depends on what kind of tests were done and how busy the labs are before they get results then contact you.


Thanks. Guess we just need to be patient.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> June...The surgery date hasn't been set; because it has been a year since the last X-ray they legally have to do that again so I imagine it will be set when I go to the appointment on July 18th. I'm optimistic about getting it done before having to drive to the KAP. If they can not work around my schedule then it will just have to wait. Only reason I've been able to tolerate it so long is because I have quite a supply of Tramadol and another stronger pain killer that I will not take unless absolutely in tears. Like I said I've always been able to tolerate quite a bit of discomfort. Doctor fusses at me for being so hard-headed but that's just the way I am. Of course I also don't like taking meds, especially pain pills....been kind of a catch 22 at times...LOL
> 
> Yes, Sydney is going to be more of a horse than a dog ...LOL...he only eats 1 1/2 cups of dry food twice a day though. Not nearly as much as you'd think. Vet and trainer have taught me well in that we (meaning humans) tend to overfeed our dogs as a way of showing love so I've been listening to them with Sydney especially. Have even cut back on how much I give the other 4 dogs too. But that being said we do go through the dog food and the cat food (we have 5 cats too).


With so many fur-babies, I'm not surprised you buy so much.
My cat has always regulated her weight herself. I've never fed her canned food but leave her dry food out all the time. Up until her last vet check up in Jan. She's weighed the same within a couple of ounces for years. But at at the last check up, she'd lost a pound. I think as she's gotten older, she's cut back on eating. We could always learn from that!
You're lucky you can take the pain meds. I can only take Tylenol. I took over the counter ibuprofen one day a few weeks ago and my stomach was messed up for 3 days!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > We got out of court after about 2 1/2 hours....DD plead no lo contendo which means she didn't admit guilt but would accept penalty (kept her from getting more points on her license). She was fined $680 + has to take a 6 hour defensive driving class and then they will reduce the fine by 20%. They told her that if she didn't complete the course her license would be revoked since she is under 21 (she's 20). Needless to say she WILL be completing the class and has already registered for it. She has a positive attitude about it overall and she will be paying for everything herself.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Gwen glad that DD is doing the class and that it will lower her fine. Here they have to do the class doesnt lower your fine though. Fine is pretty much in line with the average here.
> 
> We have DGS today went to Bloomington as DH had to be fingerprinted for work. Went to two stores for work clothes for him DGS slept a bit in the car on way home, stopped at the park to play went and meet my mom for lunch now DH is sleeping on couch and DGS is watching cartoons and peeling the paper off of crayons. Why do kids like to do that?


Laughing out loud about DGS peeling the paper off crayons. He probably can't figure out why they put it on there in the first place. Must be like present wrapping and you know what happens to presents.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwenie...Wow, that is a big fine but I know how expensive anything like that is any more. When I got our son's junker car to have a car for myself, I bought a beautiful frame for the license. It had plastic that came with it to shield it I thought from getting dirty. It was meant to be used, not a wrapping. Well that plastic cost me about $200. Fine was about $75 but then NYS adds on $100 for the trouble of just having to deal with you. I think they should tell you that you are using it with the possibility of being fined. Must be since they put in all these cameras to capture license plate #'s and the plastic covering might create a glare. Found out the hard way. All this must have taken place when we were living in Germany. Not nearly as expensive a lesson as your daughter's lesson though and I think her attitude is to be commended. Give her a hug from me.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Boston-ChiMom said:


> Gave the Apple Pie on the Grill a try and got raves!! Thanks! The Ribs are next!!


Welcome! I don't think you've joined us before. Please come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up early though I was up very late last night. I'm sure I'll take amp later...LOL. there is a beeping noise going on here and I can not for the life of me track it down...very annoying. I'm off to hunt it down before it drives me crazier than I already am...TTYL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm up now and the sun is coming out, so a very good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Having a lazyish today after walking all round London yesterday but I had a great time with Londy. Did a bit of holiday shopping and found a lovely bead shop (yes of course I had to buy some beads!!!) and then had a nice lunch with a glass of wine.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the lovely photos. The deer looks like a statue! They're so pretty. Always enjoy seeing a Buddha.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning everyone from a Misty, but sunny Great Bend. I't's going to be a great day Clean up of the barn starts today!!!!!!! If I sound a little bit excited I sure am. Now back the the regularly scheduled greeting. It is 8.8c/46f at 06:09 with a high today of 20c/68f. Good temperatures for working out of doors.
> 
> Today's coffee along with a view of the pond from a few minutes ago. A song to go with your coffee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Rookie. Don't know if we will ever get to see death certificate since step-mother will probably get it. Complicated

Thanks Martina.

Bulldog...So sorry your daughter's life has been changed forever. If I am remembering correctly this had to do with a vacation somewhere tropical??


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I think of the unknown risks I took when young! I was always one who ended up looking like the proverbial lobster- peeled badly- would end up browner later- but never worth the agony of that first mistake each year!... I hope there are no cancers forming- mole maps are pricey.


I always tanned easily but a couple of times I blistered when I was younger. Long before anyone heard of sunblock. I paid for it in later years...I became allergic to the sun when I was 40. If you're not familiar with that, it's like poison ivy...tiny little blisters that itch like the dickens and it all goes away in 2 weeks.
"Outgrew" that about 20 years later.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It takes quite a while for results.
> We just finally got called yesterday with the autopsy results on my sister in law & it's been almost 2months. The said she had a large cyst in the brain & it blocked the flow of fluid so she became hydrocephalic & that caused the massive seizure. Had she gone to dr appointments & went for MRI they would have found this & it could have been treated. They said it was not cancer.


How tragic that she died before she could be treated. Quite heartbreaking. Just so sorry this happened. At least dad lived a long life but I know your SIL was way too young.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Some pictures from my sister's Friday blog.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Mmmm! Coffee looks good! Nic peaceful pond, if you've had the heat we've had a nice swim would be in order. Glad you have a good day for working on the clean up.


We have had the heat, the solar heater has kept the pool at a nice temperature. the pond is still too chilly seems it is fed by an artesian well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be in a world of hurt (literally) if I need to go through any more surgeries---can't take Tylenol 3 or any of the Vicadin type pills -- I have to be careful about OTC Tylenol--but Aleve is okay once in a while. I'm going in for some root canals and tooth capping during the middle of the month so a lot of drilling and residual pain---maybe I'll ask for percoset, tramadol, or some other kind of pain pills to see if I can find one that my system will handle. I usually try to tough it out or use Aleve to take the edge off. I dread ever having to have major surgery again.



jknappva said:


> With so many fur-babies, I'm not surprised you buy so much.
> My cat has always regulated her weight herself. I've never fed her canned food but leave her dry food out all the time. Up until her last vet check up in Jan. She's weighed the same within a couple of ounces for years. But at at the last check up, she'd lost a pound. I think as she's gotten older, she's cut back on eating. We could always learn from that!
> You're lucky you can take the pain meds. I can only take Tylenol. I took over the counter ibuprofen one day a few weeks ago and my stomach was messed up for 3 days!!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Generally, the funeral home will get several copies of the death certificate, you can always contact them to get a photo copy (it's a public record) and you don't need an original unless you need it for a death insurance policy...that may be one way to get a copy without getting into the complications of the family dynamics.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Rookie. Don't know if we will ever get to see death certificate since step-mother will probably get it. Complicated
> 
> Thanks Martina.
> 
> Bulldog...So sorry your daughter's life has been changed forever. If I am remembering correctly this had to do with a vacation somewhere tropical??


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

beautiful photos --- enjoyed the one of the deer also.


jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Friday blog.
> Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, love the coffee and the pond. I've switched to iced latte's with the weather as humid as it is these mornings.
> 
> Flights pushed back to 1:00 pm. now - still very wet outside and we've been re-routed through LA rather than Minneapolis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I always tanned easily but a couple of times I blistered when I was younger. Long before anyone heard of sunblock. I paid for it in later years...I became allergic to the sun when I was 40. If you're not familiar with that, it's like poison ivy...tiny little blisters that itch like the dickens and it all goes away in 2 weeks.
> "Outgrew" that about 20 years later.
> Junek


5mmdpn's is allergic to sunlight too. I definitely am not , thank goodness but with our very high levels of UV light it is a nuisance being allergic to sun-block. I almost always try to remember to wear a wide brimmed hat, when going out.
Two weeks of itching, is two too many!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sister's Friday blog.
> Junek


Sundae is my favourite colour of cat.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up early though I was up very late last night. I'm sure I'll take amp later...LOL. there is a beeping noise going on here and I can not for the life of me track it down...very annoying. I'm off to hunt it down before it drives me crazier than I already am...TTYL


I was in a restaurant yesterday when all of a sudden there were beeping noises all over the place. it was everyone's phone going off with flash flood warnings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Night all! it is approaching 2 am., and I need to rest for a bit!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:45am and the house is silent. For now. lol

Going back to catch up then off on the run again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, so glad insurance came in.
Didn't knit yesterday. Hope to get some done today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> With so many fur-babies, I'm not surprised you buy so much.
> My cat has always regulated her weight herself. I've never fed her canned food but leave her dry food out all the time. Up until her last vet check up in Jan. She's weighed the same within a couple of ounces for years. But at at the last check up, she'd lost a pound. I think as she's gotten older, she's cut back on eating. We could always learn from that!


Same for most of the cats I've had-- dry out all the time and no weight problems. I've added moist just the last few years-- both are 17 now and outside has almost no teeth. I was told by nutrition lady who is a BIG cat nut (father was a vet) that they need canned because it gets more moisture into their bodies. might run it by your vet and see what they say.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I was in a restaurant yesterday when all of a sudden there were beeping noises all over the place. it was everyone's phone going off with flash flood warnings!


I have heard that you can get tornado warnings over the smart phones too. I think that is a great option as I don't often have the radio on & with satellite TV I don't know if we would get local warnings. If people are at the lakes they never listen to TV or radio so would miss the warnings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No wonder we were routed around your area....So sorry to hear about the farm fields; it means that the fields in No. Iowa (my hometown area) are probably too soggy too. My SIL lives in Mankato so I'm sure they've been hit hard.

The flooding is a very scary situation and driving in it must have been awful.



machriste said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, love the coffee and the pond. I've switched to iced latte's with the weather as humid as it is these mornings.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No wonder we were routed around your area....So sorry to hear about the farm fields; it means that the fields in No. Iowa (my hometown area) are probably too soggy too. My SIL lives in Mankato so I'm sure they've been hit hard.
> 
> The flooding is a very scary situation and driving in it must have been awful.


Rookie! are you still stuck at home- I thought you were leaving for Hawaii?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another morning with nasty black clouds floating about. I'm trying to get enough ambition up to get back out to the garden before it rains again.
I have to earn t not stay up so late. I came in from the garden at 10pm, then wrote a couple of letters & read my book for a while - The Lion by Neson De Mille, quite a good story so far. One thing ed to another & it was almost 1am when I shut off the lights. DH was up banging around the kitchen at 7. Then I wonder why I drag my butt around.
I have to go to a funeral this afternoon, the father of a friend, he had ALS. What a terrible way to go
Machristie, glad you don't have flooding at your house, I see by the TVweather the storms are still in your area. Take care.
Rookie, I hope you have finally managed to get a plane so yu can get off on vacation
Lovely morning coffee & photos.
Have a good day all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll be in a world of hurt (literally) if I need to go through any more surgeries---can't take Tylenol 3 or any of the Vicadin type pills -- I have to be careful about OTC Tylenol--but Aleve is okay once in a while. I'm going in for some root canals and tooth capping during the middle of the month so a lot of drilling and residual pain---maybe I'll ask for percoset, tramadol, or some other kind of pain pills to see if I can find one that my system will handle. I usually try to tough it out or use Aleve to take the edge off. I dread ever having to have major surgery again.


I can so relate to that problem. When I had my hip replacement and partial knee replacement 4 years ago, I had to rely on regular Tylenol. It was easier to put up with the pain than not being able to eat and having dry heaves all the time!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpn's is allergic to sunlight too. I definitely am not , thank goodness but with our very high levels of UV light it is a nuisance being allergic to sun-block. I almost always try to remember to wear a wide brimmed hat, when going out.
> Two weeks of itching, is two too many!


Amen to that. When I was still working and we'd go to Florida on vacation, even with sunblock, I'd have to wear long sleeve blouses to work for 2 weeks
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen...20 lbs. in a month. WOW I remember when we had our lab, you could walk in the room in the morning and see that he had grown. Yes, I sure do remember you knitting with your reconstructed thumb all in a cast. So sorry your other thumb is now acting up.:-( That video is too cute. DH will love it. Oh no, see where you need hip surgery to clip tendons. Hope that will relieve you of your pain. Hope all goes well with DD's move back. You would be doing the happy dance if it wasn't for that hip. Well, mini-me can do it for you. Funny about dating dips......

Designer...So glad you escaped the repeat of last year so far and hope you do not get that flooding again.
Thank you for your sympathies. Sure hope that you get good results when you finally hear back. Will they do anything about the block?

Rookie...Sounds like you are almost ready to go. I'm excited for you. Have a special time with your DH and then with family at the wedding. So sorry to hear about the cancelled flight. So frustrating. Now they cancel at a whim and change gates constantly.

Melody...Sure hope you hear something soon about the pizza place or from Walmart, but would be so nice if you knew something so you could make plans. Thinking of you dear and hope it all works out.

Sassafras....How is DH doing?? I won't be home but will try and find your post when I do get home.

Caren...So glad you finally heard from the insurance. Will be so nice to get that cleaned up. Such a relief.

AZ...I've missed lots of posts. Any new news on DH. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not going to catch up. :roll: Hope all of you stay well. See you in a few days. Sad that my mom decided not to come. She is having problems breathing and I think because my cousin will be going back with them she doesn't want to be crowded, even though they would put her in the front seat. What can I say.....besides if she really isn't well the long drive would be hard on her. This might be the last time all of them are together, my aunt 96, my uncle 80, another aunt 77. :-(


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, enjoy family gathering.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Our pond was like that when we first dug it. Icy cold! I kind of like cold water though


NanaCaren said:


> We have had the heat, the solar heater has kept the pool at a nice temperature. the pond is still too chilly seems it is fed by an artesian well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Amen to that. When I was still working and we'd go to Florida on vacation, even with sunblock, I'd have to wear long sleeve blouses to work for 2 weeks
> Junek


Certainly not a bikini for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not going to catch up. :roll: Hope all of you stay well. See you in a few days. Sad that my mom decided not to come. She is having problems breathing and I think because my cousin will be going back with them she doesn't want to be crowded, even though they would put her in the front seat. What can I say.....besides if she really isn't well the long drive would be hard on her. This might be the last time all of them are together, my aunt 96, my uncle 80, another aunt 77. :-(


I am sorry your mother has chosen not to go- for your sake- but maybe it is the wise decision for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Found the source....landline phone needed chugging...LOL


machriste said:


> I was in a restaurant yesterday when all of a sudden there were beeping noises all over the place. it was everyone's phone going off with flash flood warnings!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found the source....landline phone needed chugging...LOL


I am pleased for you, Gwen- it can be so hard to pin-point the source of the electronic beeps. One that me stumped for days was my Weather Station, at some point last year!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Desert Joy, sending good thoughts for Al.

Caren, so happy for you to hear you can start the cleanup and rebuilding! Yeah!

I was always more careful in the sun knowing how easily I could burn--my friends would tan and since I didn't (I would get more freckles and turn red!), I didn't spend time doing that. I realize how lucky I am to have less risk, though of course, I do still check the skin.

D, I believe you can write to the state for a copy of the death certificate, and there may be a small charge (I had to get an extra copy for something--don't remember what--and I think it was about $10). You can probably order it online.

Loved all the photos!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I was in a restaurant yesterday when all of a sudden there were beeping noises all over the place. it was everyone's phone going off with flash flood warnings!


We stopped on a trip once to take a nap in the car, and his phone woke us up with a storm warning signal--scared the living daylights out of both of us, as we'd never gotten one before and the sound the phone made was a new one.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We stopped on a trip once to take a nap in the car, and his phone woke us up with a storm warning signal--scared the living daylights out of both of us, as we'd never gotten one before and the sound the phone made was a new one.


Several people in my swimming group at the Y on Sat. am were complaining about getting the warnings on phones at 3:30 in the morning!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Certainly not a bikini for you!!!!!!!


For sure. But even without sun poisoning I would never have considered a bikini at any age! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> For sure. But even without sun poisoning I would never have considered a bikini at any age! LOL!!
> Junek


When I was working as a Postman on foot, while doing my Fine Arts Degree- I was happy to wear a bikini- but sewed it myself to a Vogue Pattern- and had a brilliant huge cover-up that I could disappear into. I was never less than a size 16, (not sure what that is in American sizing).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey boston-chimom - so glad you stopped in for a cup of tea and some conversation - we are here all week serving tea and always have an empty chair with your name on it - so we hope you come back real soon - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Boston-ChiMom said:


> Gave the Apple Pie on the Grill a try and got raves!! Thanks! The Ribs are next!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah caren - the new barn will be up before you know it. and you can begin new memories in a new barn. maybe a sprinkling system would be a thought to ponder. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I nearly went back to sleep but got up and took photos to post to everyone. I am about to fall asleep but thought I'd try and read a bit first.
> Got fantastic news today from the insurance company, we can finally start clean up of the barn fire. I am so excited.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks angelam - that's right up my alley - I will check at the local library and see if they have them or can get them. --- sam



angelam said:


> Wolf Hall and Bring Up the Bodies are two books by Hilary Mantel. They are about the rise of Thomas Cromwell in the court of Henry Vlllth. They are the first two in a trilogy, I believe she is working on the third at the moment which deals with his downfall. If you are interested in stories of Tudor times you will enjoy these. History presented in a very readable form! They are two of the best books I have read in a long time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful deer - does that happen very often? love the picture of the budda - very serene. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm up now and the sun is coming out, so a very good morning from sunny Surrey.
> 
> Having a lazyish today after walking all round London yesterday but I had a great time with Londy. Did a bit of holiday shopping and found a lovely bead shop (yes of course I had to buy some beads!!!) and then had a nice lunch with a glass of wine.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to start in London and ride the orient express the full length - wonder if i'll see Poirot. sam



RookieRetiree said:


> What a spectacle, I'm sure. I was once on the train coming home from work but it was also after an early afternoon major league baseball team and the fans were very much worst for wear...I stayed near the train doorway and didn't even venture trying to find a seat---I stayed pretty near the conductors.
> 
> I'd love to travel in one of the old trains throughout Europe---the "tube" and the "chunnel" experiences were very enjoyable.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Almost too much to comment on-- Caren, glad you are getting go-ahead on clean up and rebuilding! 

Several commented on inability to take much pain meds-- that makes it really tough. My heart goes out to you, know how draining that can be. Someone even had been thru thumb surgery which may come my way one of these days.

Loved all the beautiful pictures-- flowers, sunrises, ponds, babies/toddlers. When it cools down a bit next week I'll get a pix of my "edible landscape" as it is fun. It hasn't been below 70 for nearly 10 days now and had a couple that were 80 or so when I got up at 6:30.

Now for some good news! There is a lovely, tiny bird making a nest in my wren house. Don't think it is a wren because the tail is never tipped up but the song is lovely. He/she is about the size of my thumb, maybe 3 inches. Can't find anything in my bird book that looks like this but really enjoying. Almost total grey.

Second good news-- the guy who mows my lawn found a painter to do my 2 basement windows-- looks like a good job-- and the mower guy won't let me pay for it! I'm sending supper home with him the next time he mows. His 3 nieces were in my classes and keep telling him how much it pleases them that he helps me! He's always asking if there isn't something else he can do. A couple times he has hauled off small batches of tree limbs, etc. I usually send a donation to their church at Christmas because that's how I found him. Counting my blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one chug a landline phone? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Found the source....landline phone needed chugging...LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would rather have a three o'clock phone call then finding myself on the roof of my house waiting to be rescued. --- sam



machriste said:


> Several people in my swimming group at the Y on Sat. am were complaining about getting the warnings on phones at 3:30 in the morning!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, so glad insurance came in.
> Didn't knit yesterday. Hope to get some done today.


Insurance hasn't come in we have been given permission to clean the mess up. Their guy was out here the other day and say we do indeed have rats all over in there. Not very safe for the little ones that come here all the time. Work is progressing slowly, we have to get photos of everything before putting it into the dumpster. Very stressful but one of the things we were told was needed. They even wanted receipts for everything that was in the barn. Really some of it was from my grandmother, no receipt for that. Did get to see what a sewing machine looks like after it is burnt.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to start in London and ride the orient express the full length - wonder if i'll see Poirot. sam


I'll go with you, I have always thought it would be nice.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah caren - the new barn will be up before you know it. and you can begin new memories in a new barn. maybe a sprinkling system would be a thought to ponder. --- sam


The new barn is going to be built pretty much the same as the old one. It was perfect, well until it burnt down. Lot's of new memories for sure. Can't have the sprinkler system it would make it more like a house and way different insurance coverage then.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

thewren said:


> I want to start in London and ride the orient express the full length - wonder if i'll see Poirot. sam


When I was backpacking around England many years ago, the Orient stopped in the train station where I was awaiting the next one for my destination. We were kept at least a yard back from train and they were not at all interested in waving, etc. Every other train station/train I was on or near had people waving to other people. I figure I'd never fit in, esp with my backpack!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Caren, I'll join you on the Orient Express.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks angelam - that's right up my alley - I will check at the local library and see if they have them or can get them. --- sam


Great. If you have any problem getting them - let me know, I have a courier coming your way in October!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one chug a landline phone? --- sam


plug- stupid spell check!?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> plug- stupid spell check!?


Has it occurred to all of you that spell check gives us wonderful laughs most days? I looked at the "chug" several times, finally decided it was supposed to be "charge"-- now wondering how sp ck got it to "chug"--LOL


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam and Caren, I'll join you on the Orient Express.


Make that one more, please.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I want to start in London and ride the orient express the full length - wonder if i'll see Poirot. sam


Don't know if you'd see Poiot, but I'd definitrly come with you :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will do. --- sam --- you could always deliver them in person.



angelam said:


> Great. If you have any problem getting them - let me know, I have a courier coming your way in October!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would rather have a three o'clock phone call then finding myself on the roof of my house waiting to be rescued. --- sam


You're right about that! Or have the time to take cover from a tornado.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well folks - it is time again - a new knitting tea party is in the wings just waiting for you. kind of went overboard this week - hope you find something you like. --- sam --- oh yes - let us know what you try and how you liked it.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267419-1.html#5562502


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't know if you'd see Poiot, but I'd definitrly come with you :thumbup:


Me too. KAP on The Orient Express??!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't you just love spell check.....ROFL.....charge the phone, charge the phone...ROFL


thewren said:


> how does one chug a landline phone? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ironic thing too about the receipts...they very well may have been stored in the barn....For real...who keeps ALL of their receipt for purchases? I don't. Even if I should I would probably forget where they were filed. How ridiculous. Now I know our insurance company recommends that you take pictures of valuable things...but again some things are invaluable money wise...it's the emotional value. I am so sorry you are having to knit pick through such things. Absolutely ridiculous. and the rats....are they willing to reimburse you for an exterminator to get rid of the rats? UGH!


NanaCaren said:


> Insurance hasn't come in we have been given permission to clean the mess up. Their guy was out here the other day and say we do indeed have rats all over in there. Not very safe for the little ones that come here all the time. Work is progressing slowly, we have to get photos of everything before putting it into the dumpster. Very stressful but one of the things we were told was needed. They even wanted receipts for everything that was in the barn. Really some of it was from my grandmother, no receipt for that. Did get to see what a sewing machine looks like after it is burnt.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Me too. KAP on The Orient Express??!!


Me too that would be so much fun


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ironic thing too about the receipts...they very well may have been stored in the barn....For real...who keeps ALL of their receipt for purchases? I don't. Even if I should I would probably forget where they were filed. How ridiculous. Now I know our insurance company recommends that you take pictures of valuable things...but again some things are invaluable money wise...it's the emotional value. I am so sorry you are having to knit pick through such things. Absolutely ridiculous. and the rats....are they willing to reimburse you for an exterminator to get rid of the rats? UGH!


I had a nice little file cabinet keeping them safe in the barn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would rather have a three o'clock phone call then finding myself on the roof of my house waiting to be rescued. --- sam


So true! I think it's an excellent use of new technology instead of playing silly games :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true! I think it's an excellent use of new technology instead of playing silly games :lol:


I would agree, would much rather get a phone call than a surprise tornado. And I have not much use for games unless family is there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love to join you guys on the orient express too, sounds so fun.

Going to join the new ktp


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie! are you still stuck at home- I thought you were leaving for Hawaii?


Didn't get out of Chicago until nearly 4:00 pm when we were supposed to take off at 7:00 am.
We"re now stuck in LA; probably overnight if we ever get through the line at customer service.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Didn't get out of Chicago until nearly 4:00 pm when we were supposed to take off at 7:00 am.
> We"re now stuck in LA; probably overnight if we ever get through the line at customer service.


Hopefully by now- it is 4-30pm., Saturday, roughly, in NZ, you are well on your way!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, you are all in my thoughts and prayers every day whether i post or not i read the TP as often as I can. ((((((hugs)))))))))

it was prom night for my granddaughter and grandson last night, they have both finished their exams and are on what they call study leave, which basically means they have now unofficially left school, it dosn't seem 5 mins since they were both babies there is only 10 months between then and my daughter looked after my granddaughter when her mum went back to work so until they started school they were almost like brother and sister a nd are still very close. My grandson opted out of the prom, he really wasn't interested in going but here is my granddaughter and her date and in mho they looked stunning.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, you are all in my thoughts and prayers every day whether i post or not i read the TP as often as I can. ((((((hugs)))))))))
> 
> it was prom night for my granddaughter and grandson last night, they have both finished their exams and are on what they call study leave, which basically means they have now unofficially left school, it dosn't seem 5 mins since they were both babies there is only 10 months between then and my daughter looked after my granddaughter when her mum went back to work so until they started school they were almost like brother and sister a nd are still very close. My grandson opted out of the prom, he really wasn't interested in going but here is my granddaughter and her date and in mho they looked stunning.


She is beautiful. You must be so proud.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

melyn said:


> it was prom night for my granddaughter and grandson last night,here is my granddaughter and her date and in mho they looked stunning.


Your "mho" is right on! She's a beauty and he's cute.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Didn't get out of Chicago until nearly 4:00 pm when we were supposed to take off at 7:00 am.
> We"re now stuck in LA; probably overnight if we ever get through the line at customer service.


So sorry you got delayed-- really glad you had planned for this by going early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She is beautiful. You must be so proud.


ditto re: Melyn's granddaughter- and what a stunning colour her dress is!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, you are all in my thoughts and prayers every day whether i post or not i read the TP as often as I can. ((((((hugs)))))))))
> 
> it was prom night for my granddaughter and grandson last night, they have both finished their exams and are on what they call study leave, which basically means they have now unofficially left school, it dosn't seem 5 mins since they were both babies there is only 10 months between then and my daughter looked after my granddaughter when her mum went back to work so until they started school they were almost like brother and sister a nd are still very close. My grandson opted out of the prom, he really wasn't interested in going but here is my granddaughter and her date and in mho they looked stunning.


She's a beautiful girl. I known you're proud of her.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Melyn, your grand daughter is beautiful. I know you are proud of them both. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, you are all in my thoughts and prayers every day whether i post or not i read the TP as often as I can. ((((((hugs)))))))))
> 
> it was prom night for my granddaughter and grandson last night, they have both finished their exams and are on what they call study leave, which basically means they have now unofficially left school, it dosn't seem 5 mins since they were both babies there is only 10 months between then and my daughter looked after my granddaughter when her mum went back to work so until they started school they were almost like brother and sister a nd are still very close. My grandson opted out of the prom, he really wasn't interested in going but here is my granddaughter and her date and in mho they looked stunning.


Lovely looking girl and a dress -love the red.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, you are all in my thoughts and prayers every day whether i post or not i read the TP as often as I can. ((((((hugs)))))))))
> 
> it was prom night for my granddaughter and grandson last night, they have both finished their exams and are on what they call study leave, which basically means they have now unofficially left school, it dosn't seem 5 mins since they were both babies there is only 10 months between then and my daughter looked after my granddaughter when her mum went back to work so until they started school they were almost like brother and sister a nd are still very close. My grandson opted out of the prom, he really wasn't interested in going but here is my granddaughter and her date and in mho they looked stunning.


~~~Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Didn't get out of Chicago until nearly 4:00 pm when we were supposed to take off at 7:00 am.
> We"re now stuck in LA; probably overnight if we ever get through the line at customer service.


~~~Hope the rest of the trip goes more smoothly. We took DS & DIL to airport today for the first leg of their World Cup trip. DS is SOOOO excited! Best wishes to the lovely couple!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Just popping in to catch up. Been busy this week. Short runs but had two on Monday and almost two yesterday but it was for 400 miles and I wouldn't have had time to run it as I left Detroit around 1 pm and got to Grand Rapids, MI at 6:30 pm. Load didn't pick up til 10 so wouldn't have gotten the required break. Didn't want to go to Iowa anyway. Load today took me about 60 miles south of Columbus, OH. Rained hard overnight and into the early morning. Scared poor Lila so instead of sleeping at my feet she was at my head. Weather cleared up and was hot even driving with the air on. Parked around 7 tonight, started the generator and a/c, after supper and was catching up on emails and Facebook. Looked up and the sky had gotten darker and the wind picked up. Shut the generator off and covers it. Cool enough without it. Started to rain shortly after. Lila is sleeping through it.
> 
> Daralene, I forgot to mention how ssd it was too hear of your aunt's passing. Condolences to the entire family. Sounds like everyone needs to have a party tho celebrate life. I'm sure you will all have a good time remembering her life. I loved getting together with my aunts and hearing stories of their growing up. Has been several years. Have a safe trip up there.
> ...


 ~~~Cute doggie picture! I know the feeling of having all the kids together - even if briefly! We will be doing that this 4th of July, too! We will have a house FULL of family and others. SO excited, but it is kinda' crazy time, too. I do 'most all of the cooking...my head is spinning with recipes and ideas! Enjoy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, you are all in my thoughts and prayers every day whether i post or not i read the TP as often as I can. ((((((hugs)))))))))
> 
> it was prom night for my granddaughter and grandson last night, they have both finished their exams and are on what they call study leave, which basically means they have now unofficially left school, it dosn't seem 5 mins since they were both babies there is only 10 months between then and my daughter looked after my granddaughter when her mum went back to work so until they started school they were almost like brother and sister a nd are still very close. My grandson opted out of the prom, he really wasn't interested in going but here is my granddaughter and her date and in mho they looked stunning.


Melyn your granddaughter is absolutely beautiful. They do make a handsome pair. My boys usually opted out of going to the prom as well. Good to hear from you.


----------

